# Авиация > Современность >  Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

## Холостяк

Подходят к концу масштабные авиационные учения на авиа базе Неллис «Красный Флаг». Начались они 16 января этого года и обычно занимавшие две недели продолжались, с недельным перерывом, целый месяц. В этом году в них участвовало порядка 200 единиц авиационной техники, такие самолеты как Ф-16, Ф-15, Б-1Б, Б-2, Ф-117…, в том числе впервые и самолет Ф-22. Принимали участие самолеты «Торнадо» ВВС Великобритании и Ф-111 ВВС Австралии. Всего задействовано в учениях 5200 человек. В учениях принимали участие и вертолеты «Апач» Национальной гвардии. Подобные учения «Красный Флаг Аляска» проводятся ежегодно на Аляске.
Капитан Джеймс Говин, командир 414 Эскадры ВВС США принимавшей участие в учениях, прокомментировал роль Ф-22 в «Красном Флаге»: " «Хищник» будет летать в «Красном Флаге» впервые, и его роль будет, прежде всего, эскортом для истребителей в тренировках в воздушном бою и для бомбардировщиков при нанесении учебных ударов по целям на земле. Однако он будет также демонстрировать способности по нанесению точечных ударов по целям на земле".

Краткая справка о учениях «Красный Флаг» (применял машинный перевод):
- учения «Красный Флаг» должны повысить боевую готовность, способность и выживаемость участвующих частей, обеспечивая реалистическое обучение в воздухе, при угрозах с воздуха, земли и при ведении РЭБ, при этом предусматривается свободный обмен идеями между всеми участниками учений. 
- образованный в 1975, «Красный Флаг» - реалистическая боевая подготовка, вовлекающее элитные воздушные силы от всех четырех ветвей американских войск, плюс их компоненты из Запаса и Национальной Гвардии. Это обычно описывается как «симулятор» реального боя.
- НАТО и воздушные силы 27 других стран присоединились к США в этих интенсивных упражнениях с 1975, так же как другие страны (типа Индии), кто участвовал как наблюдатели.
- Красный Флаг проводится на обширном бомбометании и артиллерийских полигонах в Авиационной базе ВВС Nellis, Штате Невада, как один из ряда передовых программ обучения, которыми управляет Центр Боевой Подготовки и 414-ый Эскадрон Боевой подготовки.
- учения обеспечили обучение более чем 400 000 элитных военных персоналов, включая больше чем 132 000 членов экипажа, 350 000 вылетов и общих часов налета более чем 600 000 часов.
- "Синие" силы «Красного Флага» включают большинство самолетов и персонала, развернутого для осуществления. Их миссия состоит в том, чтобы напасть на цели полигона базы Неллис, типа летных полей, конвоев транспортных средств, топливных резервуаров, отдельных самолетов, точек заправки топливом и стартовые позиций ракет. Эти цели защищены разнообразной моделируемой техникой противника от воздушных угроз, чтобы дать участвующим экипажам самолетов самую реалистическую возможную боевую подготовку.
- Агрессор на учениях представлен как  "Красные" силы, чтобы напасть на "Синие" силы и защитить свои мишени. "Красные"  силы включают моделируемые ракеты класса "земля-воздух" и противовоздушную артиллерию, коммуникации, РЭБ и выступающие против воздушные силы противника, составленные из пилотов 64-65 Эскадрона «Агрессор». Эти пилоты специально обучены копировать тактику и методы потенциальных противников.
- «Белые» силы используют Воздушную Систему Боевой подготовки авиа базы Неллис (NACTS), чтобы контролировать учебный бой между "Красными" и "Синими". NACTS, всемирная самая сложная система слежения для упражнений боевой подготовки, позволяет командующим, наблюдателям осуществлять контроль и держать счет, рассматривая моделируемое воздушное сражение, как это происходит.
- в учениях «Красный  Флаг» принимают участие все разнообразие военной авиационной техники включая: истребительную и бомбардировочную авиацию (F-15Es, F-16, F/A-18s, A-10, B-1s, B-2 и т.д.)
разведывательную авиацию (F-22, F-117, U-2), самолеты радиоэлектронной борьбы (EC-130s, F-16CJs), транспортную авиацию (C-130s, C-141s, C-17), ПСС ( HC-130s, CH-47), самолеты дозаправки (KC-130s, KC-135s, и KC-10),
- Воздушная система дальнего обнаружения и наведения (АВАКС) и самолет E-8C играет существенную роль в обучении при использовании их уникальных способностей контролировать и поддерживать много аспектов.
- во время учений военнослужащие выполняют 10 боевых миссий. При успешном их выполнении они получают диплом.
- сейчас «Красный Флаг» расширился, чтобы включить все спектры войны, добавлены ночные миссии во все упражнения. 

Размещаю фото австралийского Ф-111 и пилота из «Топ Ганн» у Ф-22 на авиа базе Неллис. Фото с официального сайта ВВС США, на котором коротко рассказано об этих учениях.

----------


## Холостяк

Информация о боевой подготовке летчиков в ВВС США мне показалась любопытной. И я решил несколько «покопать глубже». Пришлось поискать в Интернете, в основном англоязычном. Пользовался словарем, вернее машинным переводом. Нашел интересные документы и фотографии. Наиболее интересную информацию, по этой теме, выкладываю для всеобщего просмотра. 

Политику оставим политикам… Особенно в свете последних высказываний МинОбороны США Гейтса, выступления Сергея Иванова в Испании перед коллегами из НАТО, выступлении Владимира Путина в Мюнхене… 
Ссылки:
http://www.vesti.ru/news.html?id=108069&tid=42710
http://www.vesti.ru/comments.html?id=55713 
http://www.vesti.ru/news.html?id=107963&tid=42692
http://palm.newsru.com/world/08feb2007/ministr.html
http://inopressa.ru/print/lastampa/2...5:04:10/rossia

А вот по теме Авиации…
Основной сайт от куда взята инфа, это прежде всего сайт ВВС США (на нем есть все ссылки на домашние странички любой авиа базы). 
Ссылка:
http://www.af.mil/sites/
Вообщем, собрал все «до кучи». Думаю для посетителей форума ознакомиться будет интересно.
В ВВС США существует, так же как и у нас, направление «Боевой подготовки». Для боевой подготовки летчиков истребительной авиации в ВВС США создано несколько учебных Центров. В частности такие учебные Центры есть как в ВВС, так в Авиации Флота США и в авиации Морской пехоты США, есть и в подчинении Космического командования. Я нашел несколько наиболее крупных… Шевроны их опознавательных знаков я расположил на отдельной картинке. Три шеврона последние – это «юбилейные». Основные подразделения это - 64 и 65 Эскадры «Агрессор»; 26 и 527 Эскадры «Агрессор» в Космическом командовании США;  известная школа «Топ Ганн» в Авиации флота; эскадры VFC 12, 13 «Святые противники», VFC 111; VMFT 401 в корпусе Морской пехоты… Летчики истребители, достигшие определенного уровня подготовки, направляются в такие центры для «повышения своего мастерства». 
В учебных Центрах идет как теоретическая, так и практическая подготовка. Основа – это практическая подготовка, в частности боевое применение. Центры расположены территориально в местах, где возможно такое применение. Это в непосредственной близости с полигонами. После теоретической подготовки, по применению боевого вооружения, начинается практика. Летчики «работают» как по мишеням в воздухе, так и по мишеням на земле. Особое место в практической подготовке занимают и имитации воздушных боев с противником. Рассматриваются как дальний воздушный бой, так и ближний бой с применением ракет дальнего действия, ближнего действия и авиационной пушки. Для практики, в учебных центрах, базируются специальные эскадрильи. Летчики этих эскадрилий имеют, как правило, большой опыт и отличную подготовку, особенно в области знания тактики и «мышления» вероятного противника. В практической подготовке они всегда выступают в роли врага. Чтобы наиболее приблизить учебный бой к реальности, самолеты этих эскадрилий окрашены в цвета и опознавательные знаки противника. Я размещаю фотографии самолетов этих эскадрилий, есть и вертолеты. К примеру на авиабазе Неллис , где расположены две эскадрильи №64 и 65 подобного Центра, летчики этих подразделений даже создали и живут в некотором «искусственном образе жизни». Об этом говорит обстановка внутри помещений Центра. Размещаю фотографии внутри помещений Центра и передовицу из номера журнала Air Force Magazine за январь 2007 года об этих двух эскадрильях «…продолжателях славных традиций…» (как сказано под заглавием статьи). На сайте домашней страничке одного из Центров «Агрессоров», откуда фото из музея, где стоят наши старенькие МиГи, и в статье «Новые Агрессоры» открыто написано, что окрас и ТТХ авиа техники подразделений учебных Центров ВВС США максимально приближен к окрасу авиа техники ВВС России как МиГ-29 и Су-27. Даже позывные у «Агрессоров» на авиабазе Неллис - «Иван», «Фланкер»…(выделил в статье красным)… 
Так же размещаю передовицу из журнала Naval Aviation News за январь-февраль 2002 года о VMFT-401 и ее Ф-5с. Интересен текст этой статьи, впрочем как и первой. Начинается он словами Сунн Тзу из книги «Искусство войны» - "Поэтому я говорю; зная врага и зная себя - в ста сражениях Вы никогда не будете в опасности.". В статьях действительно много фигурирует слово «враг» - «enemy». В таких Центрах используются авиационная техника в Авиации – Ф-16 и Ф-15, в Морской авиации и Авиации Морской пехоты Ф-18, Ф-16 и Ф-5. Фото каковых прилагаю. Окраска всевозможная, однако, напоминает что-то близкое и знакомое. На базе данных Центров проводятся ежегодные учения, в том числе с привлечением летчиков из стран участниц НАТО и стран союзников США (кроме России, Китая….). Одно из знаменитых учений это «Красный флаг» на базе Неллис, другое «Красный флаг» на Аляске. 
Пришлось покопать Руководящие документы ВВС США. Обложки изданий я прилагаю. Там можно почерпнуть много интересного о строительстве ВВС США, планах и направлениях их развития... Действительно рекомендую посмотреть эти издания. Это в книгах «AirMan», «US AF Posture Statement 2006» (Положение о ВВС США 2006 года), «US AF Transformation flight plan 2003» (План «перестройки» ВВС США с 2003 года), «10 лет Top Gan», … В частности, из этих изданий, выкладываю любопытные страницы - места расположения всех авиа баз и аэродромов на территории США, фото авиабазы Неллис из космоса и карту полигона, ракетно-бомбовое и стрелковое вооружение авиации США, опознавательные знаки чинов ВВС США, знаки и бэджеки военнослужащих ВВС США, награды ВВС США, опознавательные знаки на самолетах ВВС США и… ежемесячное денежное довольствие по чинам, тарифной сетке и выслуге лет в ВВС США на 2006 год. Особенно понравился плакат на последней странице «Положения о ВВС США 2006 года», где Дядя Сэм тычет пальцем и надпись «Мы на войне! А ты делаешь все возможное?». 
Интересная инфа, что Миг-29 проданные Молдовой за 40 млн. долларов в США, распределены по этим учебным центрам для практических тренировок!

----------


## Холостяк

Еще материалы...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото материалы...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще другие фото...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии и материалы...

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытные фото Ф-5...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще неплохие фотографии Ф-5...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще интересные фотоматериалы на которых Ф-5...

----------


## Холостяк

Тут и вертолет и самолеты из других подразделений...

----------


## Холостяк

Тут немного из истории...

----------


## Холостяк

Страницы из руководящих документов ВВС США...

----------


## Холостяк

Страницы из документов... Продолжаю...

----------


## Холостяк

Последние странички...

----------


## Холостяк

Добавляю еще политическую ссылку, информация не помешает:
http://www.vz.ru/politics/2007/2/8/67632.html

----------


## fulcrum

Небольшой вопросик, при чем тут фотография  с образцами американского стрелкового оружия?

----------


## fulcrum

Да, и еще, здесь куча фотографий с американской эскадрильей "агрессор", а у нас, в России есть нечто подобное, или на это как всегда нет денег? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Небольшой вопросик, при чем тут фотография с образцами американского стрелкового оружия?


Фразу "air base defense" переводим
В тетради по английскому надо транскрипцию и перевод слов записывать, а не рисовать :Wink:

----------


## fulcrum

Оооо, Nazar, вы просто не знаете что ТАКОЕ урок английского в гимназии 4, города Мурманска.....

----------


## Холостяк

В учениях «Красный флаг» используется уникальная система Nellis Air Combat Training System (NACTS). Она идентична с системой боевого управления. Уникальность этой системы заключается в следующем. Как я уже высше указывал, летчикам, прибывшим на эти учения необходимо выполнить 10 упражнений. В эти упражнения входят несколько миссий. Перед выполнением миссии участников тренинга собирают на брифинг, где ставится боевая задача, указывается время вылета, эшелоны, частоты, курс, районы действия «врага», данные разведки, силы прикрытия, действия при катапультировании…, вообщем, все как при выполнении боевого вылета. Все учебные задачи заранее спланированы, каждый военнослужащий обеспечения выполнения этой задачи знает свои действия, на полигоне установлены мишени - полностью смоделирована ситуация в реальном времени. В учебном центре все выполняемые миссии смоделированы в электронном виде. Полностью в компьютер занесена площадь полигона с рельефом и учебными наземными целями. Все сделано в масштабе и объемном 3Д отображении. При начале выполнения учебной задачи, в Центре боевого управления запускается компьютерная программа (миссия), которая будет выполняться. Для этого специально создано уникальное программное обеспечение системы NACTS. Пилоты, взлетевшие на выполнение задачи, сразу же начинают управляться из Центра боевого управления. Наземные и воздушные (АВАКС) средства обеспечения - сразу включаются в «работу». Все средства (самолеты, наземные РЛС, средства ПВО, АВАКС,…) участвующие в тренинге подключены к единому Центру  (NACTS). На экране в Центре в компьютерной программе, запущенной ранее, на фоне области полигона сразу в реальном времени отображается воздушная обстановка. Все воздушные цели электроника идентифицирует с определением скорости, высоты, курса, типа самолета и его принадлежности… На экране в 3Д режиме на фоне местности в реальном времени сразу отображается каждый самолет, компьютер даже вставляет в программу 3Д модель по типу самолета с отображением рядом всех основных его характеристик (высоты, скорости,…). Фотографии с экрана NACTS я выкладываю для ознакомления. Видны все модели самолетов, район выполнения задачи… Практически на экране Центра визуально отображена вся воздушная обстановка, и видны действия каждого участника миссии. Так вот, уникальность еще в том, что по ходу выполнения миссии возможно не только управление «Синими», но и «Красными», то есть по ходу упражнения изменять и моделировать всю обстановку и наблюдать как действуют обучаемые летчики. Можно в реальном режиме внести неожиданные нюансы, к примеру, атака «неизвестно откуда» появившейся парой самолетов противника. Для этого из Центра выдается команда паре истребителей из эскадрильи «Агрессор» на атаку обучаемых пилотов… То есть тут же смоделировать «неожиданные» действия авиации врага. Или создать «неожиданность» в изменении характера и силы противодействия ПВО противника. Возможно и внести дополнительную цель, которая совсем не обговаривалась на брифинге и по ходу упражнения дать команду дополнительно уничтожить и ее. И при всем этом, благодаря NACTS, все видеть на экране в реальном времени и 3Д изображении с возможностью изменения угла обзора. Размещаю так же фотографии с борта самолета во время воздушного боя с пилотами эскадрильи «Агрессор» имитирующих тактику боя и «внешний вид» российских ВВС. Система оборудована возможностью работы с бортовым оборудованием самолетов, то есть фиксировать захват навигационно-прицельным комплексом самолета целей и применения по ним оружия. Фактически определять их уничтожение.
Вся миссия при этом записывается на «жесткий диск», что после выполнения упражнения возможно проследить за действиями каждого участника. После упражнения так и делается. На брифинге - «разборе полетов» всем пилотам представляется запись, по которой проводится анализ действий каждого обучаемого. Указываются ошибки, замечания, подчеркивается правильные решения и действия, раскрывается то, как надо действовать при той или иной обстановке.
Такой системы обучения в мире больше нет. Это так же раскрывает особое значение учений ВВС США «Красный флаг» в боевой подготовке летчиков ВВС США.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще несколько фотографий....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю еще несколькими фотографиями...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще одно подразделение для проведения учебных воздушных боев так называемые "Vipers" («Гадюки»). Расположены на авиа базе в тридцати милях от Рено в Неваде. Состав 14 самолетов F-16A/B. Окрас самолетов своеобразный. Это голубой камуфляж, черно-белый камуфляж… И камуфляж типа «пустыня» и «серый», это заводской окрас так как они были пригнаны с баз хранения в Монтане и Аризоне. Они являются частью пакистанского заказа, на который было в свое время наложено эмбарго. Поэтому они сохранили свой окрас камуфляжа «пустыня» и «серый». Главная задача подразделения – изучение и владение тактикой ведения воздушного боя используемой противником. Имея подобные виды камуфляжа, самолеты этой эскадры играют роль самолетов врага в учебно-тренировочных воздушных боях в учебных центрах Naval Strike и Air Warfare Center (NSAWC) в NAS Fallon. Самолеты с экипажами привлекаются и для участия в учениях «Красный флаг», «Зеленый флаг»...

----------


## Холостяк

«Красный флаг-Аляска» - учения ВВС США на авиа базе Eielson на Аляске (США) проводятся один раз в год. В прошлом году они были весной с 24 апреля по 5 мая 2006 года. В этом году они так же запланированы на весну. Роль по месту проведения учений играет климат, так как весной еще сохранился снег, но мороз уже значительно меньше. Принимают участие в учениях порядка до 200 единиц авиационной техники, практически все типы самолетов… Размещаю фото нашивки этих учений и на ней увеличиваю надпись на русском языке «На страже мирного неба». В роли противника на базе расквартирована 18-я АвиаЭскадра «Агрессор». Их задача состоит в том, чтобы предоставить прибывшим для обучения пилотам максимум реализма в сражении в воздухе имитируя противника. Эскадра использует вражескую тактику, методы и приемы, чтобы представить реалистическое моделирование воздушного боя. Состав подразделения - 24 истребителя Ф-16. Но для их «усиления» на время учений привлекают самолеты других авиа эскадрилий «Агрессор». В частности в прошлом году были привлечены самолеты 57-й Тактической группы с авиа базы Неллис.
Размещаю фотографии с прошлогодних учений «Красный флаг-Аляска».

----------


## Холостяк

Вид авиабазы Eielson на Аляске (США).

----------


## Холостяк

Представляю еще несколько фотографий с авиабазы Неллис с прошедших учений, так же и первые две страницы статьи из журнала Air Force Magazine за ноябрь 2000 год об учениях «Красный флаг». На фотографии видны МиГ-29 Люфтваффе в последующем переданные Польше. Окраска Ф-16 своеобразная. О ней написано под фотографией, якобы это типичный окрас самолетов Варшавского договора… Хотя, Варшавского договора  не существует уже не мало времени...
Обратите внимание на фото на шлемы пилотов в кабинах Ф-16...

----------


## Холостяк

Так же фото Ми-24 использующегося в роли противника на учениях «Красный флаг»…

----------


## Холостяк

Участие немецких МиГ-29 в учениях «Красный флаг» очень значимо. Практически ежегодно, после развала Варшавского договора, немцы на наших МиГах прилетали в США. Американским летчикам была дана уникальная возможность провести учебные воздушные бои максимально приближенные к реальным. Прежде всего, потому, что немцы прилетали на русских МиГ-29 и имели советскую школу летной подготовки, тем более они были не плохими нашими учениками и хорошими пилотами. Так продолжалось до тех пор, пока МиГи из Люфтваффе не выработали ресурс и немцы не передали их Польше, «ученики советской летной школы» пошли на пенсию. После чего интерес американцев к немцам пропал. Последние несколько лет Германию на учения «Красный флаг» уже не приглашают. Учения в этом году, как и в прошлом, прошли без них.
Выкладываю несколько статей о совместных учениях, вернее даже правильнее, как использовали немецких пилотов на МиГ-29 в виде учебных мишеней… Специально обращаю внимание на заголовки статей «Летаем высоко против МиГов», «Тренировки убийц МиГов», «Из кабины» (в этой статье американский пилот подполковник, с позывным «Сумасшедший», описывает свои впечатления о его встрече в воздухе с реальным МиГом - занимательно)… Даже по заголовкам статей видно это использование, а не как проведение взаимовыгодных и полезных «совместных учений союзников». Потом на желтом фоне статья об интересе американской военной разведки к МиГ-29. 
И наконец, выкладываю фотографии с Кей Веста (Флорида), на фоне форта Тортуга и коралловых рифов Карибского моря - съемка в полете МиГ-29 в небе Америки в сопровождении почетного эскорта в составе пары Ф-18 "Vipers" (Гадюк) авиации ВМФ США и Ф-15 127 АЭ «Fang» (Клык) авиации Национальной Гвардии Флориды… 
Хоть и с крестом наш «Красавец», но смотрится по-родному и ГОРДО!!! Сильная машина!!!
Это МиГ с немецкой авиа базы Лааге под  балтийским Ростоком.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще интересные фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии МиГ-29...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотография МиГ-29 с ГДРовским "Трабантом"...

----------


## Холостяк

Фотография из кабины МиГ-29 "Люфтваффе" - в прицеле Мига американский истребитель...

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо, очень интересная информация, только в тексте, г-н Холостяк, вы посоветовали обратить внимание на летные шлемы пиндосов из "Агрессора", так у мя че то качество тех фотографий не очень, че там у ни тоже звезды, или че-то поинтересней?

----------


## Холостяк

Да, действительно, на шлемах 64 и 65 Авиационных Эскадр «Агрессор» с авиабазы Неллис изображены красные звезды. Как я уже представлял информацию, там, в помещениях авиабазы создан особый климат и обстановка (дополняю фотографией № 3 - коридора одного из помещений базы). Размещаю несколько фотографий – 1 и 2 это шлемы пилотов. Первую я просто увеличил, а вторая - это чехол на шлем пилота из «Агрессоров». Черно-белая фотография № 5– это коридор учебного центра Топ Ганн, на стенах нарисованы трафареты сбитых МиГов и дата с фамилией сбившего. Фото № 4 – это МиГ-21 под опознавательными знаками ВВС США. На фото № 6-7 МиГи из музея под открытым небом авиа базы Неллис. Вернее даже не музея… У них на базе это место, где находится эта техника, называют - «Зоопарк». Фотографий из «Зоопарка» у меня много, вот № 8, 9 и 10 как раз из него. На стенах модели наших самолетов, тут и Ту-160, МиГ-29, Ту-16, МиГ-25, Су-24 и 25… Под моделями тоже интересные экспонаты…

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько фотографий... Как там называют... из "Зверинца"...

----------


## fulcrum

А еще каких нибудь материалов по "Агрессорам" нет?

----------


## Viggen

http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...ic,8053.0.html

----------


## Холостяк

У ВиГГена очень интересная ссылка где классные фотографии с учений "Красный флаг"... Действительно серьезное мероприятие:

Еще ссылки на сайты с фотографиями:

http://www.dreamlandresort.com/ (там слева ссылка-кнопка: Red Flag & Nellis)

http://www.richard-seaman.com/Aircra...ras/index.html

http://www.richard-seaman.com/Aircra...hts/index.html

http://topgunphotography.net/index.htm

http://www.jetwashimages.com/gallery/index.php

----------


## Холостяк

Размещаю еще фотографии с авиабазы Неллис, где находится Учебный Центр «Агрессоры» на базе которого проводятся учения «Красный флаг». На фото один из молдавских МиГ-29… Есть и МиГ-23, и Ми-24...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии...

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо, оч интересная информация (особенно когда я все таки скачал треклятый ПРОМТ!!) и фотоматериалы классные конечно!! :Smile:

----------


## Viggen

Боевое расписание учений

Upcoming Red Flag Units

http://www.dreamlandresort.com/info/flag_units.html

----------


## Холостяк

Еще размещаю фотографии с Кей Веста (Флорида). На этом аэродроме, где хозяева "Гладиаторы" и "Агрессоры", размещались другие участники прошлых учений "Красный флаг"... В частности и немцы. Тут были из местных и "Охотники", и "Боевые Омары", и "Гордые римляне"... 
У немцев на одном из МиГ-29 возникли проблемы с движком, пришлось проводить ремонт "в полевых условиях". Тут и старина "Трабант"... Снимки на аэродроме и в ангаре… Потом несколько красивых снимков в воздухе… Далее фотографии с авианосца Гарри Трумен. Там был небольшой фуршет для гостей. Ледовая фигура авианосца с торжественного ужина.
Район Карибского моря и Флориды очень насыщен военными объектами и техникой США. Тут находятся и авиабаза Эглин, подобие нашего Ахтубинского ГЛИЦ, с огромными испытательными полигонами и тестовыми центрами. Так же авиабаза Неллис, где и проводят учения «Красный флаг». Помимо этих крупных объектов, там множество и других небольших баз с аэродромами, береговых баз ВМФ США. Морская группировка войск так же принимает участие в обеспечении и участвует в этих тренировках. В частности и авианесущие корабли. 
Погодка правда в этих местах не балует… Но частенько – прямо курорт!
Отчасти Куба тоже является одной из целей Америки. При недавнем посещении одной из наших авиачастей, увидел на стене большой кубинский плакат с дарственной надписью нашим авиаторам. Был очень удивлен и сразу сфотографировал его. День и месяц стер, чтобы не было привязки к дате, а год оставил… Во истину - друзья познаются в трудное время. А кубинские пилоты – отчаянные парни!

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии…

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотоматериал…

----------


## Холостяк

И еще несколько фотографий…

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще несколько фотографий…

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии…

----------


## Холостяк

И вот еще одно фото...

----------


## маска

http://www.acc.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123041725
Насколько я понял "Рапторы" показали полное,абсолютное превосходство.

----------


## Жора

Реклама. То же самое они и про учения с индюками на Су-30 говорили. Им там тоже вдули по полной программе.
Ещё бы они заявили, что Ф-22 легко сбивается более старыми самолётами.
Реальные же итоги они вряд ли вообще когда-нибудь рассекретят.

----------


## маска

> Реклама. То же самое они и про учения с индюками на Су-30 говорили. Им там тоже вдули по полной программе.
> Ещё бы они заявили, что Ф-22 легко сбивается более старыми самолётами.
> Реальные же итоги они вряд ли вообще когда-нибудь рассекретят.


На чем вы основываете свое утверждение?Тут некоторые утверждают что даже против Миражей-2000-5RDY СУ-30МК выглядел очень неубедительно в ДВБ.Попросту говоря в учениях Garuda II дальний ВБ был начисто проигран.В БВБ СУ-30МК напротив одержали убедительные победы(По словам пилота Миража "В ближнем бою Мираж выглядит более энергичным по сравнению с Сухим. Но решающее положение должно быть достигнуто в течение первой минуты, иначе предельная мощь и проворство Су-30 подавят тебя.") В целом прозвучала такая оценка СУ-30К Французкими пилотами : "Мощная и очень маневренная система, работающая так же хорошо, как и 2000 RDI, но в модификации "К" уступающая 2000-5 RDY (Вероятно, речь о решающем преимуществе этого Миража в ДВБ)----------
Не переоценивайте возможности наших машин - они достаточно средние.

----------


## Fighter

Любое учение может определить лишь частный показатель эффективности ситемы оружия . Очень много зависит от условий, замысла учений, создаваемой системы боевого обеспечения. Для  системных выводов нужна  статистика результатов в условиях моделирования обстановки, максимально приближеной к реальным условиям конфликта. На деле условия учения могут быть более или менее приближенным к реальности (которая тоже неизвестна), могут так же легко создаваться условия для получения желаемого результата. В данном случае было бы удивительно, чтобы командование USAF позволило проиграть F-22, в программу которого вложено столько средств. 
Что касается сравнения Мираж 2000 и Су-30, то высказывания французов смешны, их объясняет лишь то, что 2000 - это по сути  модификация Мираж III, неплохой машины 60-х (!) годов. Совершенно не понятно, о каком решающем преимуществе Миража 2000 RDI в ДВБ может идти речь, давайте сравним возможности ОПС и УРСД? Единичный случай победы на учениях ни о чем не говорит. О ближнем бое высказывания просто смешны, какая энергичность по сравнению с СУ-30, полвиража и в хвосте!. Об оружии тоже можно не говорить, не подскажете, с чем сравнивать Р-73 с НЦУ? По общим и частным характеристикам маневренности даже "Рафаль" уступает Су-30.

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати. Читая американские издания по этой теме, а я смотрел свежие статьи – начиная с 2000 года по настоящее время, впервые нашел, откуда же взялись цифры 10 к 1. Во всякого рода популистских-пропагандистских статьях, не имеющих никакого отношения к реальной статистике боевых потерь, такие цифры бросаются в глаза. Даже была тема и тут на форуме «10:1 - Су-35:Ф-22»… Обычно за такой статистикой идет материал не имеющий никакого отношения к действительности. Такие сообщения не несут за собой реальную информацию, а представляют собой ПиАр иностранной военной технике. Я нашел, откуда «растут ноги»…  Информация из истории «рождения» этой статистики проходила в различном ракурсе по многим профессиональным публикациям в США. Вот к примеру, это кратко затрагивается и в статье «Красный флаг» в официальном журнале ВВС США за ноябрь 2000 год где написано, что статистика 10:1 это боевые потери в бою, где «десять» - это потери самолетов врага в отношении к «одному» – потере самолетов США. То есть, за один потерянный самолет в бою, ВВС США уничтожало десять самолетов противника. Это цифра впервые была опубликована Военно-воздушными силами США во время Корейской войны, затем постоянно использовалась во время Вьетнамской войны. В Учебном Центре Топ Ганн подбадривали пилотов именно этим лозунгом. Однако это было рассчитано исключительно для популистской общественной информации. Сами пилоты, попадая на фронт, понимали, что дела обстоят не так как им это представляли. Далее, уже эта пропагандистская статистика Правительством США нигде не использовалась. Как пример в выше указанной мной статье (фото ее размещаю), приведены потери в конфликте на Ближнем Востоке в 1972 году, где они были в соотношении - 1:1. Это признают и официальные лица ВВС США, более того они подвергли сомнению и выдвинутые ранее цифры 10:1. Было сказано, что в пропагандистских целях не только Америка, но и Коммунистический блок завышал цифры побед, как и реальные потери… 
Однако сейчас эту цифру пытаются «реанимировать»… 
Я думаю это по причине того, что действительно, в последних конфликтах, где участвовала авиация, соотношение потерь ВВС США и противника приблизились к этой цифре (в Ираке посчитаны были и самолеты уничтоженные на земле и не пытавшиеся взлететь).

----------


## Холостяк

Относительно учений «Красный флаг»… Их организовывают максимально приближенно к реальным боевым действиям. Я уже кратко писал об этом. Тренируют как дальний так и ближний воздушный бой. Фото с монитора Учебного Центра я выставлял… Действительно фактором влияющих на победу, как и на проигрыш множество. Согласен с собеседником выше... «Ослепленный» пилот может проиграть и на самом суперсовременном и маневренном самолете. Поэтому обыгрываются на учениях различные варианты. Так же я уже подчеркивал, что очень большую роль играли те же немецкие пилоты именно на МиГ-29, которые имели технику и были хорошими учениками советской летной школы. Американцы использовали их для мишеней не зря. Немцы приглашались на «Красный флаг» «целым полком». Фото я размещал выше. Играл так же и психологический фактор. Американский пилот, идя в учебный бой, видел перед собой не только технику вероятного противника, но и, то, что этим самолетом управлял немец. А мы знаем, что память о высадке американской армии в Нормандии еще свежа, как память о погибших американцах в этой войне, летчиках В-17, Р-51.… Но только мишенями на «Красном флаге» «Люфтваффе» на МиГ-29 становиться не торопились. Фото, как немцы лихо пристраивались в хвост американским истребителям, я размещал. Сами американцы считали старых пилотов МиГ-29 «Люфтваффе» - настоящими экспертами. И встречали их в Америке даже очень неплохо… Сейчас же на «Торнадо» немцы интерес у американцев потеряли.
Статья о новостях на официальном сайте ВВС США относительно участия Ф-22 - любопытна.  Те же слова командира 65 Эскадры "Аргессоры" подполковника Лэрри Брюса, что "... их любые усилия против Ф-22 были бесплодны... " Но я думаю это больше ПиАр.

----------


## fulcrum

Слушате, Холостяк, вопрос конечно не по теме но это о ком? 


> "... Невзлюбили американские асы простого вьетнамского пилота по имени Dai Hyi Ny. Как только слышали его позывной в эфире – их сразу сбивали..."
> Из разговора в курилке.

----------


## Холостяк

Это из старого бородатого анекдота...

----------


## fulcrum

Понятно, а каков он целиком? Никода не слышал!

----------


## маска

> Любое учение может определить лишь частный показатель эффективности ситемы оружия . Очень много зависит от условий, замысла учений, создаваемой системы боевого обеспечения. Для  системных выводов нужна  статистика результатов в условиях моделирования обстановки, максимально приближеной к реальным условиям конфликта. На деле условия учения могут быть более или менее приближенным к реальности (которая тоже неизвестна), могут так же легко создаваться условия для получения желаемого результата.


Согласен.Поэтому стоит почитать как собственно проходили учения.Этому посвящена статья в "Air&Cosmos".Коротенько: Сначала упражнения заключались в отработке совместных действий, перекрестной дозаправки и патрулирования с Миражами-2000С(RDI),затем упражнения стали более сложными, с БВБ 1-против-2, затем 2-против-2 с имитированием пусков Мажик-2 и Р-73 (АА-11).После 24 июня прибыли Миражи-2000-5, и упражнения усложнились. Сначала общие патрули и затем ДВБ с имитированием пусков Мики и Р-77. Проблема заключалась в оценке действий, и она была решена при помощи системы SLPRM у французов и GPS + Otaris (записывавшей радарные сигнатуры) на АВАКСе для индусов. Были выполнены упражнения "sky forbidden", с участием M2000-N и Тукано в качестве самолетов-нарушителей.За 8 дней было выполнено 160 полетов, 80 вылетов у М2000, 74 у Су-30, по 4 у Е-3Ф, С-135ФР и Ил-78.Выполнявшиеся миссии - "смешанное" патрулирование - включали перехваты и БВБ под управлением Е-3Ф "Сентри". ДВБ-вооружение включало РВВ-АЕ и МИКА. В течение 15-дневного мероприятия индийские истребители налетали более 200 часов.Во время одного упражнения истребители провели в воздухе более 6 часов.Истребители выполняли дозаправку в воздухе от разных заправщиков - индусы от французских, французы от индийских.По моему были созданы достаточно корректные и равные условия для каждой из сторон,для демонстрации возможностей применяемой техники.За слова пилотов одной из сторон я конечно не в ответе,но что сказано,то сказано.

----------


## Холостяк

Потом расскажу анекдот этот Вам в приват... ...

----------


## Жора

> На чем вы основываете свое утверждение?Тут некоторые утверждают что даже против Миражей-2000-5RDY СУ-30МК выглядел очень неубедительно в ДВБ.


Например, на статье из АиК №4 за 2006 год, стр.21.
А "некоторые" - это кто?

----------


## Viggen

Соотношеие побед к потерям в Корее было 2:1 в пользу американцев в боях с советскими летчиками и 4:1 по сумме всех боев, включая бои с китайцами и корейцами. Сильное завышение успехов связано с тем, что ФКП тех лет "не справлялись" с скоростями рекативных самолетов.

В учениях с французами участвовали Су-30К, а не Су-30МКИ. РЛС "Барс" Су-30МКИ значительно превосходит РЛС Н001 Су-30К по ТТХ и является примерным аналогом РЛС APG-63(V)1 F-15C.

----------


## маска

> В учениях с французами участвовали Су-30К, а не Су-30МКИ. РЛС "Барс" Су-30МКИ значительно превосходит РЛС Н001 Су-30К по ТТХ и является примерным аналогом РЛС APG-63(V)1 F-15C.


Абсолютно точно,и Французы ,в своих оценках не скрывают,что "бои" велись именно с Су-30К.Кстати а "Барс" уже доведен,испытан,и является состоявшемся боевым изделием?

----------


## Холостяк

Из последних новостей о Ф-22...
Ссылка:
http://www.vz.ru/top2/ (ссылка не работает)

http://www.vz.ru/society/2007/2/25/69258.html

----------


## Жора

> Соотношеие побед к потерям в Корее было 2:1 в пользу американцев в боях с советскими летчиками и 4:1 по сумме всех боев, включая бои с китайцами и корейцами.


Чушь собачья.

----------


## Жора

2 холостяк: Чёт я не понял, а где там Ф-22? По ссылке выпало что-то о возможной покупке "Крайслера" нашим ГАЗом...

----------


## Viggen

> Абсолютно точно,и Французы ,в своих оценках не скрывают,что "бои" велись именно с Су-30К.Кстати а "Барс" уже доведен,испытан,и является состоявшемся боевым изделием?


"Барс" стоит на всех индийских Су-30МКИ и активно модернизируется, в том числе планируется его переделать в "Ирбис" когда программа разработки последнего будет завершена.




> Чушь собачья.


В ГлавПУР, всем в ГлавПУР.

----------


## Жора

> В ГлавПУР, всем в ГлавПУР.


???????????? :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Соотношеие побед к потерям в Корее было 2:1 в пользу американцев в боях с советскими летчиками и 4:1 по сумме всех боев


Или может быть все-таки это относится к боям в которых участвовали реактивные самолеты?
Cами немного цифры поизучайте, 64й корпус потерял всего 315 человек, учитывая умерших от ран и болезней , а так-же рядовой и сержантский состав, убитыми офицерами было потеряно 161 человек, а общее количество уничтоженых самолетов 1309 , в том числе истребительной авиацией  1097 самолетов, огнем зенитной артиллерии  212.



> В ГлавПУР, всем в ГлавПУР.


Какой страны? :Redface:

----------


## Viggen

> Или может быть все-таки это относится к боям в которых участвовали реактивные самолеты?
> Cами немного цифры поизучайте, 64й корпус потерял всего 315 человек, учитывая умерших от ран и болезней , а так-же рядовой и сержантский состав, убитыми офицерами было потеряно 161 человек, а общее количество уничтоженых самолетов 1309 , в том числе истребительной авиацией  1097 самолетов, огнем зенитной артиллерии  212.


Заявки 64 иак к потерям американцев имеют такое же отношение, как заявки 6 иак ПВО Москвы к потерям немцев, то есть никакого.




> Какой страны?


КНДР.

----------


## Холостяк

Жоре (и остальным собеседникам):

Извиняюсь по поводу ссылки... Я тут не виноват... Статья была в Топе (лучших) новостей за 25 февраля на том сайте, а потом они убрали ее в архив...

Вот работающая ссылка:
http://www.vz.ru/society/2007/2/25/69258.html

И еще одна похожая:
http://www.zavtra.com.ua/news/mir/41305/

----------


## Fighter

To Viggen.
То же можно сказать о заявках американцев! В замечательном опусе "Воздушная мощь-решающий фактор войны в Корее"  приведен амениканский взгляд на данные о ссотношениях потерь. Родина братьев Райт не может ни кому проигрывать в воздухе! 
Вообще этот вопрос всегда был сложен.
При сегодняшнем анализе той войны надо исходить из следующих фактов:
1. Воздушные бои велись только над территорией КНДР.
2. Скрыть общее количество потерянных  и поврежщенных саиолетов, и особенно погибших летчиков было сложно. По самоллетам 64 ИАК(без ОВА) и USAF  это  около 350 и 2000.
3. Основа информации о сбитии противника - данные ФКП , подтверждения членов группы и наземных войск. ФКП не давал точного ответа, как и подтверждения членов группы, объективность корейской строоны была выше, так как на южнокорейской стороне самолеты севера вообще не падали. USAF не могли иметь достоверных подтверждений о падении самолетов противника на территории КНДР.
4. Значительная часть потерь от ИА могла и представлялась американской стороной как потери от огня с земли  и потери, не связанные с противником - превосходсво в воздухе было объявлено завоеваным уже в ноябре 1950 г.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще любопытную ссылку нашел.

На Ф-22 из 27th Fighter Squadron из Langley AFB, Virginia - заклинило фонарь… Пилот просидел в кабине 5 часов (!!!!) пока его не освободили. Спасатели пилили резаком фонарь. Ущерб составил 180 000 долларов. Напомню, что самолет сам стоит 134 миллиона долларов. Конечно, досадно и банально, что такая супер современная техника, а допускаются такие простенькие отказы. Что говорить уж об остальном оборудовании самолета, более сложном, чем замок фонаря!?

Наш бы инженерно-технический состав, за 1000 долларов наличными, вскрыли бы фонарь…, ну минут так за 15 и без повреждения материальной части… А так, можно сказать, «предпосылка» к летному происшествию…
Ссылка:
http://www.flightglobal.com/articles...er-canopy.html

Фото с сайта по этой ссылке... Там еще есть...

И англоязычное обсуждение этой темы..., интересные высказывания... ( К примеру, почему не учатся на исторических фактах или что могло бы произойти если б пилоту необходимо было катапультироваться при заклиневшем фонаре???)
Ссылка:
http://www.bizbuzzmedia.com/blogs/fl...4/25/2117.aspx

----------


## Nazar

> Заявки 64 иак к потерям американцев имеют такое же отношение, как заявки 6 иак ПВО Москвы к потерям немцев, то есть никакого.


Будьте добры подробнее свою логику изъясните, а то лично мне ее сложно понять
Cудя Вашей логике ни 64 иак (и входящие в него полки) ни 6 иак к потерям ни немцев ни американцев отношения не имеют *ваши слова*, то-есть ни одного самолета противника не уничтожили  :Eek:  
Весьма и весьма забавная логика.
Расскажите еще что-нибудь столь увесилительное :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Статистика очень сложная наука... Особенно по потерям, всякого рода анализ цифр... Я уже затрагивал эту тему на теме "Самые результативные ИАП" на этом форуме. Когда приводишь цифры, то лучше ссылку на доки делать... Точные данные по сбитым есть в архивах ГУ и ГРУ ГШ ВС... По Корее должны уже раскрыть инфу..., время прошло достаточно...
Я вот искал потери наших ВВС в Великой Отечественной, с авторитетной ссылкой на компетентные источники, так только там нашел документально подтвержденную и можно сказать авторитетную статистику...
Вот к примеру ссылка:
http://ilpilot.narod.ru/vvs_tsifra/gl_1/1.17.html

Я бы сам с любопытством узнал о источниках данных, откуда взялось 4:1 или 2:1... А так спорить и принимать в "штыки" не тороплюсь...
К примеру, соотношение приведенное мной - 10 к 1 , так я страничку американского журнала выставил, как сказать "первоисточник". Голословное же приведение различных цифр может вызвать различную реакцию у собеседников..., ведь люди имеют багаж знаний из различных , порой противоречивых источников..., как и доверяют тоже разным источникам...
А так, я соглашусь с мышленьем Fighterа...

----------


## Viggen

> To Viggen.
> Вообще этот вопрос всегда был сложен.
> При сегодняшнем анализе той войны надо исходить из следующих фактов:
> 1. Воздушные бои велись только над территорией КНДР.
> 2. Скрыть общее количество потерянных  и поврежщенных саиолетов, и особенно погибших летчиков было сложно. По самоллетам 64 ИАК(без ОВА) и USAF  это  около 350 и 2000.
> 3. Основа информации о сбитии противника - данные ФКП , подтверждения членов группы и наземных войск. ФКП не давал точного ответа, как и подтверждения членов группы, объективность корейской строоны была выше, так как на южнокорейской стороне самолеты севера вообще не падали. USAF не могли иметь достоверных подтверждений о падении самолетов противника на территории КНДР.
> 4. Значительная часть потерь от ИА могла и представлялась американской стороной как потери от огня с земли  и потери, не связанные с противником - превосходсво в воздухе было объявлено завоеваным уже в ноябре 1950 г.


2000 (точнее 1986) безвозвратные потери ВВС ООН по всем причинам (из них американские - 1466). 345 или 335 (цифра варьируется в зависимости от источника) это боевые потери 64 иак.
Объективность наземных войск почти всегда нулевая, ВОВ тому пример.
В американских документах, а не в официальных заявлениях того времени, причины потерь описаны четко. Превосходство в воздухе у американцев было всю войну, но в 1951-52 велись тяжелые воздушные бои с 64 иак.

----------


## Viggen

> Cудя Вашей логике ни 64 иак (и входящие в него полки) ни 6 иак к потерям ни немцев ни американцев отношения не имеют *ваши слова*, то-есть ни одного самолета противника не уничтожили


Заявки этих иак на победы не имеют никакого отношения к американским потерям, так как заявки брались "с потолка" и никто не пытался анализировать реальные потери противника. Естественно оба иак сбивали самолеты противника, но по заявкам это понять невозможно, так как они часто полностью противоречат документальным данным обеих сторон (особенно в случае 6 иак).

----------


## Жора

Из чего же, едрён батон, сделан у Ф-22 фонарь, что его пилили 5 часов? :Eek:  
Или его зубами грызли?

----------


## Жора

А ещё мне очень понравилось сообщение о сбое в ПО. Как-то лет 10 назад наткнулся в АиК на заметку о ходе работ по Ф-22, там говорилось что-то касательно отработки "приложений" бортового ПО. Что сразу вызвало в воспалённом воображении примерно такую картину: на дисплее вместо более полезной информации появляется надпись "приложение выполнило недопустимую операцию и будет закрыто", экран гаснет, движки глохнут, катапультное кресло - и то не работает... Кнопка "ресет" там, интересно, предусмотрена? Превед от Билли Гейтса. :Biggrin:  
А есть ведь ещё совершенно не изученное влияние электромагнитных полей от различных устройств друг на друга, равно как и влияние внешнего излучения на них на все. Да и на человека.
Если в ПО, которое пользуют миллионы человек по всему миру в разных условиях, всех жуков по нескольку лет выловить не могут (или не хотят), то что же будет, если его меньше 200 экземпляров, да ещё и используется на всю катушку оно далеко не каждый день? Так и будет оную технику постоянно глючить в течение всего срока службы?

----------


## Nazar

> по заявкам это понять невозможно, так как они часто полностью противоречат документальным данным обеих сторон (особенно в случае 6 иак).


Так как можно тогда с такой увереностью заявлять о непричастности к потерям и многократном превосходстве.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии с Учебного центра авиабазы Неллис.

----------


## Холостяк

И еще...

----------


## Холостяк

И продолжаю... Крайняя...

----------


## Viggen

> Так как можно тогда с такой увереностью заявлять о непричастности к потерям и многократном превосходстве.


Обыкновенно. По американским/немецким документам видно, что в некоторые дни, когда эти иак заявляли сбитые, противник вообще не нес потерь по каким-либо причинам. При этом суммарные потери сторон известны: 490 боевых потерь СССР/КНР/КНДР (я перепутал, 335 - безвозвратные потери 64 иак по всем причинам, боевые - 303) и 152 потери ООН. Итого соотношение 3:1 (не 4:1, в моем первом сообщении описка). При этом в этих цифрах обеих сторон не учтены поврежденные самолеты, не подлежавшие ремонту. Для ООН эта цифра 64, для СССР/КНР/КНДР 89+ (89 ОВА, данных по 64 иак нет).

----------


## Nazar

> Обыкновенно. По американским/немецким документам видно, что в некоторые дни, когда эти иак заявляли сбитые, противник вообще не нес потерь по каким-либо причинам. При этом суммарные потери сторон известны: 490 боевых потерь СССР/КНР/КНДР (я перепутал, 335 - безвозвратные потери 64 иак по всем причинам, боевые - 303) и 152 потери ООН. Итого соотношение 3:1 (не 4:1, в моем первом сообщении описка). При этом в этих цифрах обеих сторон не учтены поврежденные самолеты, не подлежавшие ремонту. Для ООН эта цифра 64, для СССР/КНР/КНДР 89+ (89 ОВА, данных по 64 иак нет).


Чушь это все, вот это не поленитесь прочитать
"China's official losses were 231 planes shot down in air-to-air combat (mostly MiG-15) and 168 other losses. The number of losses of the North Korean Air Force was not revealed. It is estimated that it lost about 200 aircraft in the first stage of the war, and another 70 aircraft after Chinese intervention. Soviet's claims of 650 victories over F-86s and China's claims of another 211 F-86s in air combats are probably exaggerated. According to a recent US publication, the number of USAF F-86s ever present in the Korean peninsula during the war totalled only 674 and the total F-86 losses due to all causes were about 230.[27]"
А вот перевод
"Советы требовали приблизительно 1300 побед и 335 потерь MiG тогда. Официальные потери Китая были 231 самолетом, подстреленным в бою класса воздух-воздух (главным образом MiG-15) и 168 других потерь. Число потерь Северокорейских Воздушных сил не было показано. Оценено, что это потеряло приблизительно 200 самолетов в первой стадии войны, и еще 70 самолетов после китайского вмешательства. Требования Совета 650 побед по F-86 и требованиям Китая еще 211 F-86 в воздушных боях вероятно преувеличены. Согласно недавней американской публикации, число ВВС США F-86 когда-либо представляет в корейском полуострове в течение войны, насчитанной только 674, и полные потери F-86 из-за всех причин были приблизительно 230."

Из этого следует что только Сейбров по всем причинам было потеряно 230 машин, а Вы что говорите, или опять ошиблись или описались?
Cпросите у Юры Тепсуркаева, он Вавм про потери в Корейской войне и в частности Сейбров расскажет

А вообще беспредметный спор, я не уверен не в той , ни в другой информации, просто иногда смешно становится как люди , не обладающие действительно достоверными данными, пытаются доказать ту или иную точку зрения, да еще и с такими пропорциями.
По официальным сайтам авиационных частей , принимавших участие в Корее, походите и приведенные ими потери посчитайте, а потом сравните со своей цифрой в 152 самолета.

И еще , хоть один американско\немецкий документ приведите, именно документ, а не вырезку из интернетовской статьи, может тогда срубите наповал подобным аргументом.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще размещаю фотографии Ф-5 Авиа Эскадры «Агрессор». Есть фото видов кабины...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографиями... Виды поближе...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще виды поближе...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии... Две последние - это самолеты "Агрессоров" с Неллис...

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня попалась свеженькая статья из «Вестника авиации и космонавтики» за январь-февраль 2007 года, в нем статья об учениях «Красный флаг»... Сразу обратил внимание, что написала эту статью женщина, работающая в НИИ переводчицей. И первое бросилось в глаза в начале статьи – соотношение потерь 10 к 1 !!! Только интерпретация у нее уже идет, будто американцы выдвинули это соотношение как к десяти американским самолетам - один вражеский… Трудности перевода !!!??? Американскую статью об этом я специально выкладывал выше… 
Далее… Указаны только четыре авиа эскадры «Агрессор» на всю авиацию США, хотя я насчитал их только во Флориде около семи. Описывается только 64 Эскадра на авиабазе Неллис, хотя там только на этом одном авиа поле две - 64 и 65 Авиа Эскадры «Агрессор». Фотографию стены у въезда в «хозяйство» этих подразделений в Неллисе выкладываю… На стенке четко написано – 64 Агрессор Эскадрон и 65 Агрессор Эскадрон … Упущена главная инфа – как об виртуальной компьютерной модели визуального ведения и моделирования учебного процесса во время учений, которой нет нигде в мире, так и масштабность и значимость учений, их направленность. Не указаны страны участники учений. Индия приглашена только в роли наблюдателя… Много общих слов, а фактов мало… Фотографии не раскрывают тему статьи... Читатели, не имевшие представления об этих учениях и о подразделениях «Агрессоры», прочитав статью, получат очень мало конкретной информации по теме, даже несколько ошибочной информации, в следствии чего у них сформируется не корректное представление о реальном состоянии дел. 
Хотя, есть интересные нюансы, почитайте сами, занимательно… Положительно то, что в открытой печати об этой теме практически не было ничего... , и вот наконец об этом заговорили и заметили...

----------


## Холостяк

Су-27 в "Агрессорах" ???
http://www.lazygranch.com/groom_lake_birds.htm

----------


## fulcrum

Да фиг его знает! Спасибо!!! :Smile:   Если можно выложите ченить еще!!!ПЛZ!

----------


## Flicker

> Из чего же, едрён батон, сделан у Ф-22 фонарь, что его пилили 5 часов? 
> Или его зубами грызли?


Вот что встретилось на: http://paralay.narod.ru/f22.html

"Фонарь не имеет переплетов из соображений скрытности и улучшения обзора. Материалом служит прозрачный поликарбонат. Форма фонаря исключает визуальные искажения благодаря минимальному количеству поверхностей двойной кривизны. Во время испытаний фонаря на птицеустойчивость фонарь деформировался и растрескался, разбив индикатор на лобовом стекле (ИЛС). В настоящее время поставщик ИЛС, фирма "GEC-Маркони", разрабатывает усовершенствованную модель ИЛС, которая будет не только выдёрживать подобные удары, но и прикрывать лётчика от набегающего потока при сброшенном фонаре кабины на скорости до 1100 км/ч. Фонарь закрывается вперед поворотом и герметизируется, сдвигаясь в закрытом положении немного вперед. При отстреле в аварийной ситуации фонарь сначала сдвигается назад и затем отбрасывается вверх с помощью твердотопливного двигателя, расположенного под переплетом фонаря перед приборной доской."

Там, на фото (где за спинкой кресла), хорошо видно, распил как на оргстекле.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии Ф-18 из авиационной эскадры VFC-12 «Fighting Omars» ВМС США, которые выполняют роль самолетов вероятного противника. Единичные их фотографии я выставлял ранее, в том числе и с бортовыми опознавательными знаками ВВС России - «красная звезда». Последняя фото это неллисовский «Агрессор» в кабине Ф-16…

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю...

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо, а где вы все эти фотки берете? С официального сайта ВВС США? Я че т там даже в навигации то запутался!

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо, а где вы все эти фотки берете? С официального сайта ВВС США? Я че т там даже в навигации то запутался!


Все-таки ангийский язык лучше учить :Wink:  На самом деле на сайте все очень просто, очень удобный интерфейс и галерея фотографий.

----------


## Холостяк

Нет...Это не все фотографии с их сайта.. На официальном сайте ВВС США особо не разживешься фотографиями... Они же не будут публично фотографии размещать показывающие с кем они готовятся воевать... Я например, в руководящих документах ВВС США не нашел конкретно, что они считают ВВС России своим вероятным противником… Я нашел это только в документах Пентагона и Государственного Департамента США. Звезды рисуют…, но молча…
Так что фотографии из разных источников... Я немного интересовался этой темой. Эта темка не простая и есть много темного…
Сайт ВВС США тоже хитрый. Он отслеживает Ай Пи адреса и некоторые странички просто не открывает. У них на сайте есть библиотека со служебными документами… Допустим, военный в Ираке хочет почитать приказ Пентагона из архива, он просто заходит на сайт и получает его в формате ПДФ. У них так же там есть почтовые ящики для всех военнослужащих, видео-конференц связь… Вообщем, достаточно не секретных сервисов для военных…, но вместе с тем не для публики. Вход хитрый... И одновременно сайт выполняет публичную роль с красивыми фото, новостями, рекламой и рекрутским направлением… Так что, там свои нюансы знать надо. Английский не помешает…

----------


## Холостяк

В Америке "жуки" не сидят сложа руки. До этого они засекли Су-27... Выкладываю еще одну ссылку теперь уже на МиГ-29 в американском небе, в паре с Гольфстримом.

http://gator3.mysite.wanadoo-members...k_8apr2003.htm



Хотя согластно соглашению " Открытое небо", наши Ту-154М летают в их небе..., как и их Геркулесы в нашем...
http://www.flightglobal.com/articles...der-today.html

Учения "Красный флаг - Аляска" - начинаются 5 апреля и закончатся 20 апреля .... 353-е CTS *АВИАЦИОННАЯ БАЗА ВВС EIELSON, Аляска (AFNEWS) -* обеспечивающее проведение учений имеет в своем распряжение огромную площадь для проведения этих маневров... Это Пространство над Тихим океаном, Tихоокеанским Комплексом Аляскинского хребта..., всего - 67 000 квадратных миль воздушного пространства. Полигоны - одного обычного и двух тактических - содержащий больше чем 400 различных типов целей и больше чем 30 тренажеров угрозы, как пилотируемых, так и беспилотных. 

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123041066

----------


## Холостяк

Еще подборка фотографий "Агрессоров" с авиабазы Неллис..., как и вид этой базы с высоты...
Еще один из молдавских МиГ-29, уже как экспонат......

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

Хочу представить для Вас интересный иностранный материал по самолетам МиГ… Думаю знатокам, да и любителям будет интересно почитать. Текст на английском, но не усложнен специальной терминологией. Есть любопытные фото, цифры, ссылки… Первый – это работа на ученую степень Этана Джонсона «МиГ на 6 часов выше!» о истории ОКБ МиГ и самолетов МиГ, аналитический материал… Вид, как сказать, с их "колокольни"... 
На ссылке есть фото воздушного боя между Су-27 Эфиопии и МиГ-29 Эритреи (обученным украинскими инструкторами). Далее как датчане сбили МиГ-29 Сербии… И другой не менее интересный материал… 
Представляю обложку работы Этана Джонсона и фото из нее сбитого МиГ-29 в Боснии капитаном ВВС США Джефри Хвангом пилотирующим Ф-15. Так же фото Эритрейского аэродрома с МиГ-29УБ и Ми-24(35)
Сссылки:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_189.shtml
http://www.janes.com/defence/news/ko...401_01_n.shtml
http://www.codeonemagazine.com/archi...july2a_95.html
http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/a...89/hurley.html
http://www.afa.org/magazine/Sept2004/0904aces.html

----------


## Холостяк

Напоминаю о статье на сайте, возможно некоторые ее не читали:
http://www.airforce.ru/articles/mig2...ig29vsfa18.htm

----------


## Жора

Как бы то ни хотелось разным там.... они, как всегда, отсосали! :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Как бы то ни хотелось разным там.... они, как всегда, отсосали!


- *Любой самолёт по-настоящему проверяется только на войне.*  В войну 1991 года у Ирака была эскадрилья МиГ-29. Результативность?  Сколько сбито самолётов противника?!  *Ноль.*
_"Гранаты у него не той системы"..._ (С)   :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

С 5 апреля по 21 апреля полным ходом идут учения ВВС США «Красный Флаг – Аляска» на авиабазе EielsonAFB, Alaska. На учениях задействовано порядка 1500 военнослужащих и более 80 самолетов из США, Франции и Австралии. Размер Аляски позволяет вооруженным силам иметь наибольший учебно-боевой полигон в Америке, 67 000 квадратных миль. Тихоокеанский Комплекс обеспечивает больше чем 400 типов целей и больше чем 30 тренажеров угрозы.
Участники разделены на "враждебных" и "дружественных", проводя друг против друга учебные бои максимально приближенные к реальным. Учебно-боевые миссии подразделяются на классы - воздух-земля и воздух-воздух, используется все разнообразие самолетов против реалистического набора угроз. Для обучаемых пилотов будет обязательным выполнить 10 учебно-боевых миссий. Так же пилоты столкнуться с серьезными погодно-климатическими условиями Аляски, разнообразным ландшафтом и огромным воздушным пространством, на котором со всех сторон их будут поджидать «Агрессоры».
На авиабазу на Аляске в подкрепление местным «Агрессорам» 18 Авиационному Эскадрону, прибыли «Агрессоры» 64 АЭ из авиабазы Nellis. Пилоты 18 АЭ в свое время обучались мастерству агрессоров именно у своих гостей. Вражеские силы представлены самолетами Ф-15 и Ф-16. "Наша роль должна обеспечить реалистическое обучение синим силам, копируя самолеты противника, команды и их систему управления," сказал подполковник Брук Леонард, Командир 18 АЭ «Агрессоры». В течение «Красный Флаг – Аляска», «Агрессоры» выступят против сил коалиции. Агрессоры подражают МиГ или другим самолетам противника, чтобы проверить и обучать пилотов в наступательных и защитных противовоздушных маневрах.
На своих Миражах прилетели французские пилоты "Мы надеемся, что это взаимодействие поможет усиливать отношения между Францией и Соединенными Штатами," сказал подполковник Эрик Бометон, французский командующий воздушных сил. "Диапазон в Аляске является фантастическим, и мы надеемся за время учений улучшить наше боевое мастерство и обучение наземной команды."
Для участия в учениях прибыли стратегические бомбардировщики Б-1Б с авиабазы Ellsworth, South Dakota. Два самолета с этой авиабазы были участниками «Макс-2005» в Жуковском. Так же эти самолеты участвовали в нанесении бомбовых ударов по Югославии, Афганистану, Ираку. Основная задача экипажей «стратегов» это тренировки по нанесению ударов по целям находящимся на большом удалении, противодействие средствам ПВО противника и перехвату. Огромная площадь полигона на Аляске очень удачна именно для подобных тренировок.
Ссылки с официального сайта ВВС США об учениях «Красный Флаг – Аляска»:
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123047684
http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123047622
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123048293
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123048262
http://www.ellsworth.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123048618
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123049200
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123049301
Фотографии с официального сайта ВВС США.

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии с учений "Красный Флаг - Аляска"...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии с учений "Красный Флаг - Аляска"... Французские "Миражи"...

----------


## Холостяк

Карта района авиабазы Eielson Alaska и одного из полигонов...

----------


## Холостяк

Страничка об учениях "Красный Флаг - Аляска" из свежей газетки издаваемой на авиабазе Eielson AFB, Alaska.

----------


## Холостяк

Представляю Вашему вниманию иллюстрированную книгу об учениях «Красный Флаг» - “Red Flag – Air Combat for the 21st Century” от автора Tyson V Rininger. Книга вышла в прошлом году и в интернете в широкой продаже. Так же выставляю две обложечки документальных фильма об учениях “Red Flag” на Nellis AFB. В этих изданиях рассказывается и об авиационных эскадрах 64 и 65 “Aggressor” и их задачах. Из изданий можно почерпнуть интересное по теме. Размещаю фотографии с Неллис из книги Tyson V Rininger…

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще несколько фото...

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии из кабины Ф-15 авиационной эскадры «Агрессоры» из Неллиса. Съемка на скорости 1, 8 Маха! Дозаправка «Агрессоров» в воздухе.
Nellis “Aggressors”…

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии...

----------


## fulcrum

ВО, спасибо!

----------


## Холостяк

Вышло в свет новое издание книги «Воздушная книга 2007» о ВВС США. Так называемый рекламно-информационный буклет ВВС США.  Все красочно и красиво... В книгу включены состав командования ВВС США, лучшие военнослужащие ВВС США по итогам за прошлый 2006 год, знаки различия, награды, вооружение, самолеты, спутники, состав и размещение подразделений ВВС США по всему миру, отличительные бортовые знаки воздушных судов ВВС США, штатные специальности, тарифная сетка денежного довольствия, бюджет… Очень интересная информация. Рекомендую посмотреть и почитать. Размещаю страницы из книги. 
Сайт и возможность скачать книгу в формате ПДФ для Райдера по ссылке:
http://www.af.mil/news/airman/

----------


## Холостяк

Последняя страничка новой книга... И размещаю обложку старой за 2006 год... Из нее странички я уже размещал ранее...

----------


## Холостяк

Фотография "монумента" при въезде на авиабазу Неллис в Лас Вегасе - дом «Агрессоров» и «Красного Флага». 
Размещаю и фотографии Ф-15 Авиационной Эскадры «Агрессор»… Nellis “Aggressor”…
Идут полеты и тренировки… Тем более обстановочка осложняется...

----------


## Холостяк

F-15... "Aggressor" Nellis, Las Vegas...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю Ф-15 "Агрессор"...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще добавляю Ф-15 "Агрессор" с Неллис уже другого камуфляжа...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии... И графическая заставочка симулятора...

----------


## Жора

Обратите внимание на камуфляж - сдаётся, наших так не красят. :Cool:  
Зато очень похоже на рекламные проспекты Су-30 МКК. Только недавно такой видел. Вот они с кем теперь воевать-то готовятся.

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и F-16 "Aggressor"...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю Ф-16 "Агрессор" из Неллис...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фото имитаторов российской авиационной техники и боевой тактики....

----------


## Холостяк

Ссылка на страничку об "Агрессорах" :

http://www.dash2.com/65th.htm

----------


## Холостяк

- Продолжаю подбор нашивок подразделений выполняющих в ВВС США роль ВРАГА. Так же фото нагрудной нашивки-классности майора Derek "TAZZ" Routt одного из летчиков-инструкторов 65 авиационной эскадры "Агрессор" с авиабазы Неллис. Последние два знака по учениям "Красный Флаг".

- "Любят" американские пилоты Красный Флаг!

- И фотографии борта 31 Ф-15 с Неллис...

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная ссылка на еще один сайт ВВС США с картой авиабаз:
http://www.airforce.com/baseloc/index.html

Фотографии командира Агрессоров, Ф-15 б.н 31 и д.р....

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии с "земли" учений "Красный Флаг". На фотографиях - видны установки ЗРК "Патриот"..., мобильные средства связи и постановки помех..., посадка на грунт С-130 "Геркулес"..., уничтожение цели - автомобиля Урал с установкой "Град" авиационным средством поражения...

----------


## Холостяк

Вертолеты на учениях "Красный Флаг"... 
Первая фотография чисто юмористическая, взята с сайта, адрес которого указан в углу.
На авиабазе Неллис для учения "Красный флаг" привлекаются силы "Агрессор" имеющие в составе несколько Ми-24. До этого я уже размещал фото. Продолжаю. Фотографии сделаны на полигоне Центра, во время учений. 
Другой вертолет, из эскадры "Гадюк", просто имеет нарисованную на борту красную звезду.

----------


## Холостяк

В начале года, на учениях "Красный Флаг" впервые принял участие Ф-22. В открытых военных изданиях начали появляться статьи об этом. Размещаю схему из американского военного издания по сравнению параметров БРЛС, затем статью о Ф-22 на "Красном Флаге"...
И фотографии изготовленной американским моделистом модели Ф-22 "Агрессор"...

----------


## маска

> уничтожение цели автомобиля Урал с установкой "Град" авиационным средством поражения...


А вот кадр за секунду до поражения,и само средство поражения GBU-39

----------


## Холостяк

Старенькая техника, выполнявшая в свое время роль "Агрессоров", стоящая уже в музее в США... На смену уже пришла новая техника...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фото....

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии... 
Участие НАТОвского АВАКС на учениях "Красный Флаг - Аляска".  

Японские Ф-15 участники учений на Аляске. 

В апреле этого года французские Миражи участвовали в "Красном Флаге - Аляска"...

----------


## Холостяк

Свежая новость про экс министра Молдовы который продал в США за 40 миллионов долларов МиГ-29 в кол-ве 21 шт..., хотя Иран предлагал 90 миллионов долларов за эти самолеты... Вообщем решил поголодать в тюрьме......
Это, кстати, те самолетики которые сейчас у "Агрессоров"... Летают только на контрольные упражнения и только часа по 3 в месяц из-за старости и нехватки запчастей..., но летают... Хотя не все... Некоторые уже отлетались... Фото до этого размещал...
Ссылка:
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...e-Minister.php

----------


## fulcrum

Кстати, в "Авиации и космонавтике" #4. 2007, есть небольшая подборка по "Красному флагу", и классные фотографии, и фотка экзотической раскраски "Хорнета"-в "квадратик", как плохая комп. графика=))

----------


## fulcrum

Вот у американцев другая схем дозаправки в воздухе, но если у нас дозаправка визуально контролируется летчиками, то как американцы вообще так точно попадают?

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот у американцев другая схем дозаправки в воздухе, но если у нас дозаправка визуально контролируется летчиками, то как американцы вообще так точно попадают?


- Оператор на заправщике управляет в определённых пределах перемещением заправочной штанги, - там, ближе к её концу, есть маленькие аэродинамические поверхности, дистанционно отклоняя которые, он и перемещает её. Он и вводит её в  заправочную горловину заправляемого самолёта.  Который должен просто выдерживать режим в этом месте.



http://k53.pbase.com/u34/boomer10/la...0.DSC02241.jpg

А у моряков, на мелких самолётах, там как при заправке в ВВС СССР/РФ - заправляемый самолёт, аккуратно маневрируя в двух плоскостях, надевается заправочной штангой на горловину шланга заправщика:
http://www.dfrc.nasa.gov/Gallery/Pho...03-0293-03.jpg[

----------


## маска

Примерно так

----------


## Холостяк

По дозаправке правильно... 
Вот фотографии с апрельских учений "Красный Флаг" на Аляске... Это воздушная дозаправочка неллисовского "Агрессора" Ф-16... Отчетливо видны отклоняемые стабилизаторы и рули на штанге заправщика, которыми оператор, умело маневрируя, вгоняет заправочную штангу в замок на горловине топливоприемника. 
Последние две фото - к дозаправке подошел Ф-16 с авиабазы Aviano из Италии из 555 Авиационной Эскадры Истребителей...
Фото как раз сделаны из кабины оператора...

----------


## Холостяк

> Кстати, в "Авиации и космонавтике" #4. 2007, есть небольшая подборка по "Красному флагу", и классные фотографии, и фотка экзотической раскраски "Хорнета"-в "квадратик", как плохая комп. графика=))


 
Сейчас американцы переходят на новый камуфляж. Действительно он как компьютерные пикселы!!! И называется "Цифровым" - *DIGITAL CAMO*.
Они уже переодевают своих военных в новую одежку. Первыми переодели морпехов, сейчас идут рэнджеры..., камуфляж уже пошел в горячие точки... ВВС США пока на подходе..., военнослужащие авиации ходят пока в старой расцветке...
Прикрепляю два вида ихнего цифровика.. Один лесной, другой пустыня...

----------


## Холостяк

Выкладываю статью " Красный флаг за Мировое содружество" из американского журнала "Air Force magazine" за август 2006 года.
Особой интересной информации тут Вы не найдете. Но... Из статьи видно, что довольно таки много стран участвует в таких широкомасштабных учениях. Я обращаю Ваше внимание и на то, что ВВС США проводит за год порядка десятка крупномасштабных авиационных учений. Тот же "Красный Флаг" проводится несколько раз в год. Места проведения - Учебный Центр на авиабазе Неллис и Учебном Центре Эльмердорф на Аляске. Отмечу что "Красный Флаг", на каждом из этих Учебных Центров, проводится по два-три раза в год. Продолжительность - не менее двух недель... Помимо "Красного Флага" (Red flag, Red flag - Alaska) существуют и авиационные учения на Аляске "Северный Рубеж" (Northern edge), "Зеленый Флаг" (Green flag), "Кленовый флаг" (Maple flag)... Поражает большое количество авиационной техники принимающих участие в этих учениях, обычно это от 200 до 500 самолетов практически всех видов. Личного состава задействуется порядка от 2000 до 5000 человек. За время учений проводятся учебные бои и моделируются ситуации максимально приближенные к боевым, на полигонах применяются все виды боевых авиационных боеприпасов, в том числе боевые пуски авиационных ракет. Летчики поражают цели на земле и в воздухе. Совместно с ними работает и тренируется личный состав и практически вся техника ПВО. Проводятся пуски ЗРК... Огромные ресурсы и затраты. Масштабы средств - огромны, площади полигонов - огромны. Действительно реальная подготовка боевых пилотов! Один вылет того же истребителя проходит не минуты, а часы, проводится дозаправки в воздухе... Соответственно можно представить уровень подготовленности, умения и навыков таких летчиков...
А что же у нас!? Сколько у нас авиа учений!? Какие масштабы и ресурсы привлечены и на долго ли!? Сравните!
Из статьи видно, что Россия и не упоминается в составе "Мирового содружества"... Обычно в состав содружества вместе с Америкой входят, по мнению США, только "хорошие парни"... "Хорошие парни" тренируются, чтобы победить (как они говорят на сленге - "надрать задницу) "плохих парней".

Последняя вкладка - это статья из американского журнала "Bullseye" за декабрь 2006 года о тех кто готовит самолеты к вылету на земле. Эта коротенькая статья об инженерно-техническом персонале обслуживающием авиационную эскадру "Агрессор".

----------


## Холостяк

> Кстати, в "Авиации и космонавтике" #4. 2007, есть небольшая подборка по "Красному флагу", и классные фотографии, и фотка экзотической раскраски "Хорнета"-в "квадратик", как плохая комп. графика=))


Размещаю фотографии этого Ф-18 в новом цифровом камуфляже. Самолет из Морской Пехоты США (Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 314 "Black Knights" (VMFA-314)). "Черные рыцари" имеют навыки палубников. Работали с авианосца "Нимитц". Прошли практически все "горячие точки". В настоящее время дислоцируются Miramar, California, Miramar Marine Corps Air Station. В этом месте расположен Учебный Центр "Топ Ган" (Naval Fighter Weapons School). На учебно-боевых занятиях выступают в роли "вероятного противника". Для наименования таких подразделений используется терминология - "Adversary" то есть "противники", "враги", "соперники" или "Aggressors" - просто "Агрессоры"... 
История подразделения на ссылке: http://www.bookrags.com/wiki/VMFA-314
Домашняя страница подразделения:
www.3maw.usmc.mil/FamilyReadiness/mag11/VMFA314KVN.asp
Отмечаю, то что подразделение состоит в штате Морской Пехоты (US Marine Corps), но не Морской Авиации (US Navy). 
Размещаю фотографии Ф-18 полковника Дж.Л. Сталнакера (J.L. Stalnaker) с позывным "Balls" "Шары" (хотя как говорят, на жаргоне это переводится как "Мошонка", т.е. яйца). Оригинально! 
Даже бортовой № "00"...
*Пометочка...*
Подразделения типа "Черные рыцари", "Гордые римляне", "Атакующие омары" (фото размещал ранее) являются авиационными подразделениями приписанными к Учебным Центрам и в большей степени выступают как инструкторы воздушных боев. Они, в отличии от "Агрессоров", особо не представляют себя как "вероятный противник". Они имеют стандартный US окрас своей боевой техники, вполне отвлеченные символы и геральдику своих подразделений. Они имеют свои вполне американские позывные и не ругаются русским матом? в отличии от неллисовских "Агрессоров". Так что сложно к ним применять это наименование. Им все таки подходит больше "инструктор"..., или официально "Adversary" то есть "противник". 
Хотя "Гадюки" (их фото я размещал ранее) больше все таки принимают и вживаются в роль "Агрессора". Их самолеты окрашены в серо-голубой камуфляж, вертолеты имеют своеобразный окрас и на технике, хоть и не на всей, можно увидеть символику в виде красной звезды или бортовой знак имеющий своеобразную окраску...

----------


## Холостяк

Сделали даже сувенирную модель этого самолетика. Фото...
И размещаю нашивки Авиации Морской Пехоты США это двух авиационных подразделений агрессоров "Снайперы" 401 и "Черных рыцарей" 314... И Учебного Центра "Топ Ган"...

----------


## Холостяк

Размещаю статью из американского официального издания "Air Force Magazine" ВВС США за февраль 2007 года. Перевод особых трудностей не представляет, текст без какой либо узкой научно-технической направленности или специальной авиационной тематики. Содержание статьи общедоступно и представляет собой рекламно-патриотическую пропаганду написанную популистским языком, понятным обывателю. Журналист хорошо применяет способ, когда между высказыванием военных должностных лиц вставляется посылка самого автора, при этом создается впечатление, что эти мысли идут от официального лица, а не как от автора статьи. 
Журналист рассказывает об Ф-22, о его месте в ВВС США, возможностях и о его участии в авиационных учениях за последнее время. Человек видимо знает и в курсе событий по данной теме. Представлены высказывания должностных лиц ВВС США. При переводе статьи конечно есть некоторые нюансы того, что английский не является родным языком. Вы в состоянии сами ознакомится с ней. Я же просто подчеркну основные интересные, на мой взгляд, моменты. 
Основной смысл статьи и журналист заостряет внимание на том, что Ф-22 "вписался" в ВВС США, значительно повысились возможности и мощь американской военной авиации, Ф-22 является "замечательным оружием запугивания" и "оружием безнаказанности", которое поражает врага на "недосягаемых им беспрецедентных скоростях и высотах".
Прежде всего интересны раскрытые в статье основные две задачи, которые Ф-22 выполнял на учениях. Это роль управления боем. Где в составе различных самолетов ударной группы Ф-22 выполняет роль АВАКС, пользуясь своей невидимостью для врага - обнаруживает, наводит на него другие самолеты, а при необходимости и уничтожает врага своим оружием, оставаясь необнаруженным. По использовании всего своего бортового оружия, Ф-22 не покидает "поле боя", а продолжает работать своим бортовым оборудованием по обнаружению врага скрывающегося за рельефом местности и недоступным для АВАКС. 
Так же подчеркнуто применение Ф-22 по уничтожению целей на земле. В частности на учениях "Красный Флаг", в начале этого года на полигоне Неллис, применялись двух 1,000-фунтовые JDAM. Со слов командира 27 авиаэскадры подполковника Wade Tolliver, самолеты в дальнейшем будут выпускаться оборудованными для вооружения восьмью 250-фунтовыми авиабомбами. Хотя в рекламном буклете (картинку прилагаю) эти 8-мь 250 фунтовых бомб как вариант вооружения представлен, значит опять таки пропаганда вводит в заблуждение... Оказывается, со слов Командира авиаэскадры Ф-22, эти самолеты все таки не могут сейчас нести 8 бомб... Ага! Что они там еще в рекламе свого Ф-22 приврали!?
Смотрим далее... Журналист сыплет цифры счета своего рода побед сил, на чьей стороне выступил Ф-22 в учениях. Он приводит этот счет по учениям на Аляске в 2006 году, где из 105 боевых вылетов победа была в 102. На "Красном Флаге" в начале этого года, журналист приводит счет 241 к 2. И раскрывает этот счет, что это поражение всех целей группой самолетов "Синих сил" в которую входили и Ф-22 за все вылеты в течении двух недель учений. Потом приводит цифру, якобы силы с участием Ф-22 уничтожают 83 цели ценой потери одного своего самолета. Однако ни какие должностные лица Пентагона, ВВС США подобных счетов не приводят, такого счета нет и в пресс-релизах по авиационным учениям. В пресс-релизах приводятся только цифры сил и средств участвующих в учениях. Журналист так же не указывает откуда он выдает такие цифры... Дальше я увидел, что тут же в статье приводятся слова полковника Thomas Bergeson, 1-ый командующего Группы Операций, что наши потери ("Синих сил") на "Красном Флаге" составили 10%. Неувязочка выходит... Тут, по словам полковника, все таки на десять уничтоженных целей врага - цена один "хороший". А "10 к 1" нам знакомо еще с войны в Корее. О появлении этого счета и цифр я еще указывал ранее, так же как соответствие их действительности. Значит если до появления Ф-22 в боевом строю потери авиации США были "катастрофические", а сейчас приблизились к 10% "приемлемым" процентам. 
На "Красном Флаге", на полигоне Учебного Центра Неллис на земле находится порядка 300-500 учебных целей. При выполнении учебной миссии пилоту ставится задача уничтожить мишень. При выполнении задания возможна смена задачи или назначение дополнительной цели. Соответственно, по окончании вылета заполняется ведомость с указанием поражения целей. Вот и приводили бы, что из двух целей пилот уничтожил - "две", "одну" или "ни одной". Для обычного обывателя хотя бы понятнее было процент поражения, что из 100% целей уничтожены 100%, то есть одно применение оружия - одна цель. Как в социалистическом соревновании: " Каждую ракету - в цель!" А если приводят цифру 241, то она ничего и не говорит.... Может в миссиях за две недели надо было уничтожить 800 целей, а попали только в 241... Тогда - четыре ракеты на цель... Поэтому и утверждаю, что эта цифра 241 просто выдумана журналистом и вводит людей в заблуждение своей безосновательностью. Но в любом раскладе, ведомости стрельб с реальными цифрами нам американцы не покажут.
Приведены две единицы потерь за две недели..., две цели "Синих сил" - Ф-15. Как информируют, на этих учениях переменный летный состав выполняет 10 учебно-боевых миссий. Летчики-курсанты сдают зачеты... Напоминаю, что на учениях привлекаются силы "Агрессоров" в составе как авиации так и ПВО. Фотографии тех же ЗРК "Патриот" на полигоне Учебного Центра я выкладывал. Обычно, как заявляют в ВВС США, американских пилотов учат биться с превосходящими силами противника... То получается полнейшее поддавалово, а не учения. "Агрессоры" наваливаются толпой и уничтожаются пачками! Прямо аркада! А это ведь не простые пилоты, а летчики-инструкторы, прошедшие жесткий отбор. Так же и средства ПВО... Понятно было бы, как в учениях с индийцами, где превосходящие силы индийцев на Су-30 уничтожили все американские воздушные цели, при допустим, ни одной потери своих. То есть указывали бы конкретно, что при воздушном "Н" кратном превосходстве противника "Синие" имели потери в Н%, а враги Н%, что далее с учетом превосходства дает "Х" к "Х". Но ни как 120 к 1 !!! Возможно, что просто два пилота по сумме набранных баллов по итогам выполнения этих миссий, не сдали зачет, что и озвучил журналист, но ни как то, что за две недели боев превосходящие силы "Агрессоров" (с самолетами и ЗРК) смогли с потугами уничтожить только два Ф-15 с летчиками-курсантами... Тогда бы Командование ВВС США само бы разогнало к чертям этих "Агрессоров", толку то с них, а ведь нет..., наоборот содержит обучает и размножает такие вот подразделения "вероятных противников".... Поэтому и цифра потерь "2" тоже представлена автором статьи безосновательно, не основываясь по привязке к какому либо реальному учету и официальному источнику...
Из статьи видно, что на вооружении ВВС США будет 183 самолета Ф-22, хотя существует необходимость, из задумок военного ведомства США, как минимум в 381 самолетике.
Так что единственное могу сказать, что обманывают простого американца..., за денежку в военный бюджет - что только не сочинят..., или промолчат... А уж жонглирование ни чем не обоснованных цифр по всей статье - прямо как в цирке!

----------


## Холостяк

Добавляю картиночки по маневрам на Аляске... Коллажик с официального сайта ВВС США, неллисовские "Агрессоры" на Аляске, символика учений ВВС "Северный рубеж".... и знак подразделения местных "противников"...

----------


## Холостяк

И добавляю вертолеты "Агрессоры"...

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии "краснозвездных"...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще немного "звездатых"...

----------


## Холостяк

Если Вы подумали, что только в США есть эскадрильи "Агрессор", то глубоко ошиблись. Союзники не отстают. Представляю вниманию фотографии самолетов авиационных подразделений "Агрессор" других стран. Первые две фотографии это самолет ВВС Канады. Авиационные учения на территории Канады "Кленовый Флаг" похожи на учения "Красный Флаг" в США и соответственно на них обязательно присутствует "вероятный противник". Канадцы несколько скромны в наглядном оформлении "Агрессоров"...
Остальные фотографии самолетов авиационной эскадры "Агрессор" ВВС Японии "Hiko-Kyodotai" с авиабазы Nyutabaru на юге страны. Японцы пошли в наглядке несколько подальше канадцев...

----------


## Холостяк

Видео японских "Агрессоров":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRlqF-syzpc

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии самураев...

----------


## Холостяк

Есть и модель японских "Агрессоров" с интересной символикой на подставке.

----------


## Холостяк

И модель неллисовских "Агрессоров":
http://www.genesiscollections.com/Sk...010-007_1.html

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас проходят очередные учения "Красный Флаг". Согласно плана сроки учений:
Red Flag Alaska 07-02 31 may - 15 Jun 2007 
Red Flag Alaska 07-03 16 - 27 Jul 2007 
Red Flag Alaska 08-01 15 - 26 Oct 2007 
Red Flag Alaska 08-2 3 - 18 Apr 2008 
Northern Edge 08 1 - 16 May 2008 
Red Flag Alaska 08-3 5 - 20 Jun 2008
Сейчас в гостях на Аляске ВВС Сингапура и Австралии.
Авиационный инцидент на авиабазе EIELSON AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska (AFPN)... 
11 июня в учебном бою произошло столкновение в воздухе двух самолетов. Один самолет Ф-15С с авиабазы Langley Air Force Base, Va.., был сильно поврежден и пилот катапультировался. Пилот находится в Bassett Army Community Hospital в Fort Wainwright. Второй самолет Ф-16 из 64 Авиационной Эскадры "Агрессоры" с авиабазы Неллис, Невада, получил незначительные повреждения и благополучно вернулся на базу Eielson. 
Сухая ссылка:
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123056701
Корейские фаны "Красного Флага": http://kr.blog.yahoo.com/shinecommer...&tt=1181652016

----------


## Холостяк

Порыскал в Гугле и нашел некоторые виды со спутника... Фотки размещаю. Обидно, что не нашел на снимках Неллисовских "Агрессоров". На своей базе я их не нашел... Зато нашел так называемый "Зверинец" ("Зоопарк") о котором упоминал ранее. Так же в Учебном Центре "Топ Ган" обнаружились местные "Агрессоры"... Размещаю их. 
На Кей Весте тоже были местные...
Посмотрел и на Аляске, но там авиабаза оказалась полупустая...
Так что качайте и смотрите...
http://earth.google.com/products.html

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии... Первой - полупустая база на Аляске... И продолжаю фото "Агрессоров" с ТОП ГАН...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще ТОП ГАНовские краснозвездные!

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю...

----------


## Холостяк

Пожалуй еще добавлю....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще несколько фотографий...
Обращаю внимание на вторую и третью фотографии, это самолеты ВВС США (USAF). Ранее были фотки в основном Авиации Морской Пехоты (Marine) и Морского Флота (NAVY). Тут же редкие фото, на них нет звезд, единственным отличием "Агрессоров" в ВВС это своеобразные бортовые номера.
Последняя картинка это обложка книжечки ВВС США о своих стратегических планах до 2008 года... По содержанию могу сказать только три слова "воздух" , "космос" и "киберпространство"... Эти слова на каждой страничке, вообщем типа куда не сунься - везде ВВС США... Неплохие замахи на мировое господство!
Не верите? Почитайте! 
О них на сайте: 
www.airforcestrategynet.mil

----------


## Холостяк

Немного машинного перевода американской статьи об учениях "Красный Флаг-Аляска", но текст понятен...

"КРАСНЫЙ ФЛАГ-АЛЯСКА"

Авиационная база ВВС Eielson и Авиационная база ВВС Elmendorf - дом КРАСНОГО ФЛАГА на АЛЯСКЕ, этого реалистического, 10-дневного авиационного учения, проводящегося до четырех раз в год. Каждый КРАСНЫЙ ФЛАГ АЛЯСКА представляет собой комплекс учебно-боевой подготовки. План КРАСНОГО ФЛАГА на АЛЯСКЕ включает все виды боя, таким образом участники получают максимальное обучение, которое возможно смоделировать по боевому сценарию на учениях. 

КРАСНЫЙ ФЛАГ АЛЯСКА - это учения на Тихоокеанском театре военных действий. Первоначальное название COPE THUNDER (ПОКРОВ ГРОМА). Учения были перемещены в Авиационную базу ВВС Eielson, Аляска, из Clark Air Base, Филиппины, в 1992 после того, как произошло извержение вулкана Pinatubo 15 июня 1991 и вызвавшее проблемы в проведении учений. 

Когда решение было принято, чтобы переместить ГРОМ ПОКРОВА, чиновники Воздушных сил рассмотрели Eielson как самый логический выбор. То решение базировалось частично на факте, что 353-ий Боевой Учебный Эскадрон Eielson's, которым уже обеспечивал весь диапазон учений на Аляске. 

Начатый в 1976, ГРОМ ПОКРОВА был разработан как способ дать экипажам самолетов их первый вкус войны и быстро превратился в моделируемое учебно-боевое крещение пилотов ВВС.

До Операции "Буря в пустыне", меньше чем одна пятая молодых летчиков - истребителей американских Воздушных сил впервые участвовала в реальном бою. В то время как процент от испытанных боем пилотов увеличился в последние годы. Анализ указывает, что большинство боевых потерь произошло во время первых восьми-десяти боевыми вылетами. Поэтому, цель КРАСНОГО ФЛАГА на АЛЯСКЕ состоит в том, чтобы предоставить каждому экипажу самолета эти первые жизненные миссии, увеличивая их возможности выживания в боевой окружающей среде. 

Участники учений разделены на "Красные" защитные силы и "Синие" наступательные силы. "Белые" силы представляют нейтральное агентство управления. Защитная сила включает силы наземного управления, силы ПВО и авиацию, чтобы моделировать угрозы, изложенные *потенциально враждебными нациями*. (Видимо оказывается вот почему у них звезды и любопытный камуфляж авиационной техники!!!) Эти силы вообще используют защитную противовоздушную тактику, направленную участками точки пересечения наземного управления. Эмитенты угрозы диапазона - электронные устройства, которые отсылают сигналы, моделирующие зенитную артиллерию и ракетные запуски земля-воздух - обеспечивают ценное обучение земля-воздух и управляются 353-им Боевым Учебным техническим персоналом Эскадрона. Наступательная сила включает полный спектр США и соединенный тактический и единицы поддержки. Поскольку защитные и наступательные силы встречаются в моделируемой враждебной, несовместной учебной окружающей среде, работе по управлению ложной войной и обеспечению безопасностью возложено на Белые нейтральные силы. 

В среднем, больше чем 700 человек и до 60 самолетов развертываются на базе Eielson, и дополнительные 500 человек и 40 самолетов развертываются на Авиационной базе ВВС Elmendorf, для каждого учения КРАСНЫЙ ФЛАГ АЛЯСКА. Большинство участников прибывает за неделю до фактического осуществления. В течение того времени экипажи самолетов могут провести один или два учебных полета для ориентации диапазона, делать физические и умственные приготовления, затачивать на местных летящих ограничениях, получать местную безопасность и брифинги выживания, и работу над развивающимися планами ориентации. 

Во время двухнедельной фазы занятости экипажи самолета подвергнуты всевозможной мыслимой боевой угрозе. Сценарии сформированы, чтобы встретить определенные учебные цели каждого осуществления. Все единицы вовлечены в развитие целей обучения осуществления. В разгаре осуществления до 70 реактивных истребителей могут работать в том же самом воздушном пространстве когда-то. Как правило, на учениях проводится две боевых миссии каждый день. 

Все упражнения КРАСНЫЙ ФЛАГ АЛЯСКА проводятся в воздушном пространстве Аляски и Западному канадскому воздушному пространству. Все воздушное пространство составлено из 17 постоянных военных областей и высотных областей обучения ограниченных для полетов гражданских самолетов, плюс две области полностью закрытые для полетов гражданских самолетов, общей площатью больше чем 67 000 квадратных миль. 

Начиная с ее начала, тысячи людей от всех четырех ветвей американских вооруженных сил, так же как вооруженных сил Германии, Швеции, Канады, Великобритании, Японии, Новой Зеландии, Австралии, Монголии, и Сингапура, приняли участие в Совместных учениях КРАСНЫЙ ФЛАГ АЛЯСКА. В прошлом году, больше чем 2 000 человек развертывались на КРАСНОМ ФЛАГЕ, и участвующие экипажи самолетов совершили около 2 000 миссий. В вовлеченные самолеты включают F-15s, F-16s, F/A-18s, EA-6Bs, OA-10s, A-10s, C-130s, KC-130s, KC-135s, KC-10s, E-3Cs, HC-130s, различные вертолеты и British Tornadoes, Nimrods, VC-10s and Jaguars как Army, Marine в том числе принимали участие и Японские Силы Самообороны.

Экипажи самолетов не единственные, кто извлекает выгоду из учений. Навыки получают и экипажи средств ПВО, военнослужащие боевого управления, инженерно-технический персонал, морские силы, поисково-спасательные силы, штабные военнослужащие, обслуживающий персонал.

----------


## Холостяк

Фото "Харриер" на последнем учении "Красный Флаг Аляска"... И размещаю несколько фото неллисовских "Агрессоров"...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще несколько фотографий самолетов играющих на учения роль противника...

----------


## Холостяк

Нашивки...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще виды "противников"...

----------


## Mogol

Судя по фотографиям, самолеты, призванные имитировать ВВС прежде всего России - не самого лучшего качества. Это F/A-18С и D, тогда как флот и морская пехота США перевооружаются на F/A-18E и F.
 Интересна и фотография F-16D  с надписью NAVY - с каких это пор такие самолеты стали попадать на флот?

----------


## Холостяк

> Судя по фотографиям, самолеты, призванные имитировать ВВС прежде всего России - не самого лучшего качества. Это F/A-18С и D, тогда как флот и морская пехота США перевооружаются на F/A-18E и F.
> Интересна и фотография F-16D с надписью NAVY - с каких это пор такие самолеты стали попадать на флот?


Судя по опознавательному знаку молнии на киле это самолет из подразделения "Гадюк" (Viper)... Они приписаны в Учебном Центре The Naval Strike and Air Warfare Center (NSAWC) at Naval Air Station Fallon в Неваде. Или проще говоря "TOP GUN"... 
О них ссылки: http://www.fallon.navy.mil/nsawc.asp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_S...Warfare_Center
А вот ссылка по самолетам Ф-16 у флотских "Агрессоров"...:
http://www.f-16.net/units_airforce166.html

----------


## juky-puky

> Интересна и фотография F-16D  с надписью NAVY - с каких это пор такие самолеты стали попадать на флот?


- С тех самых:
http://www.newsmax.com/archives/arti...2/154700.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

Еще добавляю фотографии...
Нашивочка одного из подразделений... 
"Агрессоры" из различных подразделений... 
И Ф-15 стандартного окраса учебного центра на авиабазе Неллис, на борту виден знак учебного центра...

----------


## Холостяк

Шлем одного из летчиков авиационной эскадры "Агрессор"... Шлем оставлен как сувенир середины 90-х годов...
И фото неллисовских бортов...

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии неллисовского Игла в ангаре...
И в довесочек Фалькон...

----------


## Холостяк

Информация по зонам учений "Красный Флаг Аляска"...

----------


## Холостяк

Ранее уже я представлял фотографии и информировал о том, что армия США переодевается в камуфляж нового поколения. Каждый вид вооруженных сил получает разный образец камуфляжа. Однако тип камуфляжа практически одинаков - это цифровой (пиксельный). Разница в цветах и форме пиксельного рисунка. Сейчас нашел по этой темке фотографии и выкладываю для Вас. Оказывается в новый камуфляж переодеваются не только военнослужащие США, но и других стран. Это, в первую очередь, союзники США, Австралии, Финляндии, Италии, Великобритании..., и даже Китая...
Micropattern matrix (Микрообразная матрица) или Digital pattern (Цифровой образец) - это перевод в цифровую форму пикселя окраску скрывающую (маскирующую) цель. Способ окраски нового поколения в 10 раз шире чем возможность восприятия зрения человека, без использования оптических приспособлений. Испытания в США и Канаде показали, что данная окраска значительно улучшают и превосходят старые образцы в камуфляже не только живой силы, но и пригодны для больших объектов как транспортные средства и боевая техника. При нанесении окраса на крупные объекты микрообразная матрица наносится большей по фактуре масштабом. Фото Ф-18 представлено было ранее. 

Ссылочки можно еще посмотреть:
http://www.hyperstealth.com/homepage.html
http://www.uniteddynamics.com/camo/faq/
http://www.bobolinkbooks.com/Camoupe...amouflage.html
http://www.civiliangunner.com/MARPAT/index.htm
http://www.tigerstripeproducts.com/airforcetiger.htm
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...ground/acu.htm
https://www.peosoldier.army.mil/

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографиями....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще различные виды паттерна...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот Китай принимает на вооружение... И Канада...

----------


## Юрий

> Ранее уже я представлял фотографии и информировал о том, что армия США переодевается в камуфляж нового поколения. Каждый вид вооруженных сил получает разный образец камуфляжа. Однако тип камуфляжа практически одинаков - это цифровой (пиксельный). Разница в цветах и форме пиксельного рисунка. Сейчас нашел по этой темке фотографии и выкладываю для Вас. Оказывается в новый камуфляж переодеваются не только военнослужащие США, но и других стран. Это, в первую очередь, союзники США, Австралии, Финляндии, Италии, Великобритании..., и даже Китая...
> Micropattern matrix (Микрообразная матрица) или Digital pattern (Цифровой образец) - это перевод в цифровую форму пикселя окраску скрывающую (маскирующую) цель. Способ окраски нового поколения в 10 раз шире чем возможность восприятия зрения человека, без использования оптических приспособлений. Испытания в США и Канаде показали, что данная окраска значительно улучшают и превосходят старые образцы в камуфляже не только живой силы, но и пригодны для больших объектов как транспортные средства и боевая техника. При нанесении окраса на крупные объекты микрообразная матрица наносится большей по фактуре масштабом. Фото Ф-18 представлено было ранее. 
> 
> Ссылочки можно еще посмотреть:
> http://www.hyperstealth.com/homepage.html
> http://www.uniteddynamics.com/camo/faq/
> http://www.bobolinkbooks.com/Camoupe...amouflage.html
> http://www.civiliangunner.com/MARPAT/index.htm
> http://www.tigerstripeproducts.com/airforcetiger.htm
> ...


Посмотрел ссылки, очень интересная картина получается!..

----------


## Холостяк

Канадский образец камуфляжа.... Итальянский и Финский...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот финские горячие парни....

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и моя личная адаптация "цифры".... Неплохо и удобно носится... Только пришлось погоны шить... ВС России пока не пришиваю... Флаг СССР так приложил, для наглядности...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще нашел фотографии молдавских МиГ-29 на американской земле...
Уже на "вечной" стоянке...
Спарка б\н 62 вроде в каком-то Учебном (Испытательном) Центре находится... Надпись на здании - разобрал только слово Центр....

----------


## Холостяк

В полном разгаре "Красный Флаг Аляска" Red Flag Alaska 07-03 16 - 27 Jul 2007...
Прибыли Японцы, Турки, Испанцы...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии...

----------


## fulcrum

Холостяк, а есть еще фото с самолетами? Или какие-нибудь материалы? (кроме камуфляжа) А то бывало сижу перевожу статьи об учениях, в смысле переводит переводчик, а я на литературный язык переводческую бредятину перевожу.

----------


## Nazar

> Еще нашел фотографии молдавских МиГ-29 на американской земле...
> Уже на "вечной" стоянке...
> Спарка б\н 62 вроде в каком-то Учебном (Испытательном) Центре находится... Надпись на здании - разобрал только слово Центр....


Что-то мне подсказывает, что на первой и третей фото полноразмерные макеты стоят, но может я и ошибаюсь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что на первой и третей фото полноразмерные макеты стоят, но может я и ошибаюсь.


На третьей фонарь явно туфтовый, а 62-я, по-моему, реальная, только покрашена как-то странно.

----------


## Nazar

> На третьей фонарь явно туфтовый, а 62-я, по-моему, реальная, только покрашена как-то странно.
> Сегодня 08:21


То-то и оно, фонарь действительно шляпный, по первой фото: у нас так машину покрасить не могли, если ее покрасили так в штатах, зачем выделили все радиопрозрачные панели и гондолы двигателей выглядят как-то подозрительно, хотя может виновато качество фото.

----------


## маска

Баян,или еще никто не видел?
http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/SAS73/2012/

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, а есть еще фото с самолетами? Или какие-нибудь материалы? (кроме камуфляжа) А то бывало сижу перевожу статьи об учениях, в смысле переводит переводчик, а я на литературный язык переводческую бредятину перевожу.


Статьи по учениям обычно появляются позже... Сейчас пока тишина, только официоз с сайта ВВС США... 

По МиГ-29... Действительно, все закрашено, даже фонарь... Видимо просто они полностью разобрали машины. Практически остался только планер (корпус, остов)... 
Они же поснимали все, для того чтобы изучить и нужны были запчасти для других машин, которые еще летали...
Хотя могли и макеты сделать... Потрогать бы и посмотреть в реале бы...

----------


## Холостяк

> Баян,или еще никто не видел?
> http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/SAS73/2012/


Я про полнометражный этот фильм ранее рассказывал...И обложку ДВД выложил, и ссылочку на сайт фильма тоже....

----------


## fulcrum

http://mary.strizhi.info/2006/08/30/166/3/

Статья о "Агрессорах".

----------


## Холостяк

Несколько фотографий....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии с "Красного флага"....

----------


## Холостяк

Вот и еще....

----------


## Холостяк

С 7 по 19 сентября на базе Учебного Центра Неллис проводятся авиационные тренировки с "многонациональными партнерами" США по "улучшению боевой технологии идентификации и сокращению инцидентов ведения огня по союзникам"...
Ссылка:
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123067096

----------


## fulcrum

О, кстати, купил DVD "Pilot Fighter: operation Red flag", обложка которой тут выложена-такая реальная штукенция! Спасибо за свежие фотки ща я буду их скачивать! Гыг! :Biggrin:

----------


## Owl

А про что здесь написано, если не секрет? Я конечно понимаю, что владеть английским нужно и полезно, но тем не менее... Да и форум вроде русский...

----------


## Жора

Ну вот, ещё один клоун на форуме появился. Пришёл с форума на avia.ru, где героически отстаивал достоверность побед храбрых соколов сиона над русскими свиньями. Одного мало было. Кстати, с ником "Милитарист" тут уже кто-то другой в своё время был. Неча под него маскироваться. И ещё, не хреново бы свою дислокацию указать, хотя тут и так всё ясно.
2 Фёдор Алибабаич: его не переубедишь. Он или больной, или деньги за это получает.

----------


## juky-puky

> Американский журнал, приводимый Вами, является популистским, но ни как для авиационных специалистов.


- *Aviation Week & Space Technology* является не _популистским_, а самым _популярным_ авиационным журналом на этой планете. Это журнал не только для любителей, но и для широкого круга авиационных специалистов.
http://www.aviationnow.com/avweek1/a...eting_page.jsp

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати, я ещё забыл напомнить о том, что американцы НЕ использовали активных ракет, тогда как индийцы их использовали.
> 
> Примечание:  Амраам использовался в виде полуактивной ракеты.


- Леонид, тут что-то не то. Использовать AIM-120 в качестве полуактивной ракеты не просто нелепо, но и невозможно.  Там вначале наведение программно-инерциальное, потом командно-инерциальное, а на последнем участке - активное радиолокационное (есть собственный радарчик, работает на последних 10 км). Возможны варианты, когда на малых дальностях до противника можно прямо с момента пуска использовать активный режим самонаведения ракеты.  Полуактивный режим там - не предусмотрен.  
Уточни этот момент, пожалуйста.

----------


## Милитарист

Это же учения.  На самом деле не стреляют.  Условно считалось, что Амраам полуактивная ракета, требующая подсветки.  Я так это понял. Здесь что-то неверно?

----------


## Nazar

> -- А что, в 1945 году закончилась мировая история?  Вам, например, известно о том, что произошло 11 сентября 2001 г как раз в Нью-Йорке?


А что случилось 11 сентября 2001 года ? Очередная славная  страница 
великой страны ? :Smile:  Может еще слезу по этому поводу пустить.




> Что же касается варварства, то завоевывая другие страны, советские войска вели себя там предельно варварски, до такой степени, которая сравнима с преступлениями нацистов. У них были отличия и своя специфика, но по многим пунктам они вполне могли потягаться с нацистами по уровню зверства.


это тебе сами униженые и оскорбленные советскими войсками поведали или сам под раздачу попал ?

----------


## Nazar

> В Иракской трагедии вины Америки нет. Америка сделала всё, что могла и продолжает это делать. Проблема в том, что в Ираке идет гражданская война на религиозной почве, к тому же ещё подогреваемая из-за границы.


А кто до этой гражданской войны довел и кто дал право нации бывших европейских отбросов устанавливать порядок по образцу и подобию . Это что какая-то божественная миссия ?. Может еще Югославию вспомним ? 



> - Вы знаете, я просто поражаюсь бесстыдству некоторых людей. Вы что, не в курсе, с какой целью американцы были в Сомали?


Не надо сравнивать миротворческие войска ООН  и американский спецназ , призваный уничтожить Айдида , после гибели американских военнослужащих. Или это Вы так валенком прикидываетесь ?



> Что же касается ‘пустить слезу’, то когда взрывали дома в российских городах и гибли ни в чем не повинные люди, то здесь в Америке все были полны сочувствия к жертвам этих терактов и никому и в голову бы не пришло произнести такие кощунственные слова, какие произносите вы по отношению к трагедии в Америке


И в это самое время ничто не мешало вам бомбить Югославию , Ирак , строить планы нападения на Иран , окружать Россию ПРО и так далее.

И еще , ты действительно веришь в исключительно бескорыстные и благие намерения США на Ближнем Востоке , где ооочень много черного золота :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## juky-puky

> Это же учения.  На самом деле не стреляют.  Условно считалось, что Амраам полуактивная ракета, требующая подсветки.  Я так это понял. Здесь что-то неверно?


 - А... Условно её можно чем угодно считать...  :Smile:

----------


## Niki1979

Вообще из Милитарист-а может выйти хороший агент-провокатор  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> - Значит американцы – это нация отбросов? А вы значит – это высшая раса? 
> И после этого вы ещё на что-то претендуете? Кого-то укоряете? 
> Пока что люди со всего мира предпочитают жить в Америке при американском порядке и никто не рвется в Иран и ираноподобные страны. Даже мусульмане стремятся в Америку, а не в мусульманские страны. Открыли бы границу, так пол-России переселилось бы в Штаты. Вот это и говорит о том, где как и почем. А у вас кроме ненависти и зависти ничего за душой нет, господин высшей расы.


Каждый кулик хвалит свое болото и кажды живет там где хочет и может . Я именно хочу жить там где живу сейчас . Да и впечатление складывается такое , что высшей рассой и мировым владыкой себя считают именно американцы. Ненависти нет , есть равнодушие и уж точно нет зависти , господин мировой порядок.



> Так все миротворцы в Сомали и были американскими спецназовцами. Там других и не было. А Айдид продолжал разбойничать и лишать своих же соплеменников продовольствия. О чем базар?


Там был контингент состоявший из военнослужащих более чем двадцати стран, господин великий знаток истории.



> Только не рассказывайте мне сказки о том, что косовары бежали от натовских бомбежек. Сперва бежали, а потом уже были бомбежки. Причем населенные пункты не бомбили. Почему интересно сербы не бежали из Белграда, когда Югославию бомбили? Потому что видели, что население не бомбят. Кроме нескольких случаев, которые всегда на войне бывают. Почему косовары массово бежали, а сербы нет? Вот объясните мне это.


За два месяца бомбежек, на которые не было получено согласие Совбеза ООН ( а зачем кого-то слушать , трясти надо  :Biggrin:  ) , по разным данным погибло от 1500 до 2500 человек мирного населения ( чисто случайно, на войне все бывает) , была уничтожена инфраструктура и коммуникации и только в Албанию бежало около 700000 человек,  господин великий миротворец.
По остальным вашим доводам просто лень отвечать, ибо доказывать что-то человеку, который своих же погибших родствеников назвал зверствующими завоевателями , мне просто противно.
Всеобъемливающего вам процветания и порядка, господин справедливость.

----------


## Холостяк

Для обладателей "толстых" каналов очень интересное видео - это ближний воздушный бой... Пилоты коалиции... Там справа несколько ссылок еще на ролики о "Красном Флаге" и "Агрессорах"...
Ссылка:
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=JUO6mh...related&search

Прикольный фильм про "Агрессоров":
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=WBpA-y_EN3o

А тут реальные "Агрессоры":
http://fr.youtube.com/results?search...&search=Search

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=FlxPNK...related&search=

(там справа много ссылок на ролики "Агрессоров", но много ерунды из симуляторов однако красиво сделана графика...)

----------


## Igor_k

Militarist
Леонид,Вы упоминали соотношение 12:4 в пользу индусов,разумеется.А были ли уточнения, сколько из них были ударными?(иначе соотношение просто жуткое).и какое отношение легких/тяжелых истребителей?
А использовать АМРААМ в качестве Спарроу-ну не знаю,мне бы фантазии не хватило

----------


## Nazar

> -- Надеюсь, теперь вам не так противно будет, когда придется правде в глаза смотреть. А то некоторых от правды уже подташнивает.  Это свежайший пример из новой книги.  Причем от советского офицера-фронтовика.  Но как сами понимаете, таких примеров и гораздо страшнее – тьма тьмущая.


Если я завтра напишу книгу , что лагеря Дахау и Освенцем были детищем советских комунистов и красноармейских захватчиков , вы будете этому верить. ? Правильно, а с какой стати я должен верить какому-то Петру Демидову, откуда я знаю что это за человек, может это очередной Резун или еще кто-то, уроды бывают везде, и я не отрицаю , что и в красной армии были индивидумы промышляющие насилием и мародерством, за что кстати в Берлине расстреливали, если вы не в курсе.  Но обвинять в этом практически весь народ и сравнивать его с фашизмом.   В свое время , в середине 90х , когда у нас были довольно ярко выражены подобные настроения и выссказывания , 9 мая на Горьковской я снимал ремень с фланки и гонял скинов, поверьте подобной участи , вы бы точно не избежали.

----------


## Chizh

To Militarist
Спасибо за хорошую подборку по Индии.

----------


## Chizh

На предыдущих страницах. Не из Красной звезды. ;)

----------


## Chizh

В продолжение темы учений Cope India привожу интервью американского пилота F-16 Moose69.

_Quote:Ragins 


As far as what is posted on the internet regarding news stories and who beat who, you can make your own decisions. I would venture to say that the stories of the outcome of the exercise were already written before we flew 10.5 hours across the South Pacific to get there. What really happened there? Both sides had set of notional missiles with notional ranges. Guns kills were based on aspect and range with no regard to stability of WEZ or tracking solutions. Both sides fought hard, but also had integrity for the debrief and no-one tried to skirt around the facts. Sometimes the IAF killed the Vipers and sometimes the we killed the IAF...but a lot of the operations were not designed as IAF vs USAF. Most were mixed configs on both sides. 

We got some gun footage and so did they. They made some mistakes and so did we...that's what happens and you learn from it. But, throughout the entire exercise, there was not one safety incident. The USAF lost no fighter sorties due to maintenance the entire two weeks and the IAF only lost one. For two weeks of training, both sides got more out of their training than they probably would in two months. 

Quote:Moose69 


We started off on the first day with mixed formations doing fingertip flying, which was really cool. Next was some BFM, ACM, and Tactical intercepts. Then came the BVR Air Combat Tactics with us flying in mixed LFE formations with Su-30s, Mig 29s, Mig-27s, Mig-21 Bisons, and Mirage 2000s. The last phase was HVAA (High Value Asset) OCA and DCA. We did get into close combat with every jet they had and it was awesome... Their Sus and Migs really have a lot of power and it was impressive to see how they handled in BFM. The SU-30 was soooo easy to spot those because it makes the F-15 look like a Viper. One thing to note on the BFM strategies was that their pilots would do maneuvers that we had not really thought of before...I am not saying that we didn't know how to react to it, I just mean that when we saw them do a certain maneuver we would think "wow, I never thought of doing that before"....so it was good learning on both sides. 

Quote:Moose69 


They were all good pilots and we all had a lot of fun. We were just thinking that it was really cool that we got to go being so young and flying with their better pilots. 

Quote:Moose69 


Lets start with the Bison in WVR and BVR...thse are all on the unclass side of course. There were never any true 1v1 BFM against Bisons because, lets face it, it's an old airframe and can in no way turn with the Viper. There were, however, some TI to ACM with Fulcrums and Bisons together. Now keep in mind that we were fighting with fictitious weapons, and the Bison felt it had the best advantage to blow through a WVR engagement and "light the candle". On the LFE side, they did openly (because I was in an integrated "package" with them) stick with the floggers as strikers. I thought the fact that they would also do TI and 1v1 ACM with Fulcrums was interesting too. 
Now the Fulcrum, I thought, has the most powerful engines as a ratio of aircraft size. Everytime one would take off it would do a slow climb at high AOA and then power out of it, a few times it looked as if it was going to stall at any moment...it was truely impressive to watch. The guys who had incentive rides in the fulcrum were impressived with it's power and maneuverability. It is a large aircraft and was not too difficult to spot in the air unless they were using haze or the sun to their advantage. Their engines tended to smoke significantly. 

Quote:Moose69 


As for BFM, we were all impressed with how the Fulcrum performed...very close to the viper. 

Quote:Moose69 


As for the F-15's, they were under certain rules just as we were so I am not surprised at what happened. 

The Su-30 can perform very well, especially with an experienced pilot who knows his airplane. Their squadron commander was an outstanding pilot whom we all respect deeply. If the Su-30 ever gets into WVR without being spotted (you can see the guy a looong way off), then you are going to have your hands full. 

Quote:Moose69 


I am sure that they are impressed with the USAF F-16s but whether or not we were there to sell them Vipers is way above my pay-grade. As for the MKIs, they only did BFM for a few days and then split. The MKI is the pride of their fleet and the SU-30ks are eventually going away. There were only a couple of pilots that flew against them and from what I am told it handled nicely. I am not sure of what I can talk about in that area. 

Quote:Moose69 


The Mirages are great in BFM because they are hard to see. Their delta wings give them a good instant turn capabililty too. I would say that in a BVR arena it is essential to have the aircraft on your radar if you want to do anything...In the dogfight arena.....if you don't have visual on the aircraft then you have already lost. 
I don't think I can get into details about radars but the Mirage seemed like a pretty nice jet in all arenas. 

Quote:Moose69 


As for flying hours, one of the Flanker pilots told me openly that he gets about 200 hours a year in the front seat...Their higher ranking dudes fly in the back seat and act as Mission Commanders. 
I would feel comfortable against the MKI only in BVR...the thing has thrust vectoring for crying out loud 

Having flow in mixed formations now with all of their jets i would say that they are very capable and probably the best air force in Asia. Some of their planes are old but the skill of the IAF pilots make them hold their own. I do think that the Viper holds up very well with most of them, however, because we are downright hard to see and our maneuverability is awesome. Getting slow with some of these jets is not advised. 

Quote:Ragins 


One question that I would like to address is that of the MiG-29 vs the Mirage. I had the priviledge to fly against the Fulcrum in ACM and the M2000 in BFM. I would say that the Fulcrum has the exclusive reign of power, but would not weight that in excess of the M2000's ability to point it's nose (which is quite impressive...trust me). However, we did not get the chance to fly with the MiG-29s in BVR combat. The M2000s could hold their own quite well (in combat as well as on the golf course). Once again, I think it is a good example of the real question being of pilot, techinique, and above all else reaction making the real difference. 

Quote:Moose69 


About their aircraft, obviously each one has strengths and weaknesses depending on what type of mission it is doing. The IAF are trying to adopt more western (and autonomous) methods of flying and beginning to separate themselves from the old Russian style of "close control", which is why they were flying with AWACS and performing their own intercepts, etc. From the rules and weapons that were used in the exercise, I found their jets to be very capable in their respective roles. We all know, however, that in a real war with a real enemy we won't be using fictional weapons and tactics. It was still very much a learning experience for both sides and it was awesome to see their aircraft in action. 

Quote:Moose69 


I do think that the Viper holds up very well with most of them, however, because we are downright hard to see and our maneuverability is awesome. Getting slow with some of these jets is not advised. 

As for BFM, we were all impressed with how the Fulcrum performed...very close to the viper. 

Quote: Moose69 

It really sucks to see the press break it down to "whos the best" or whether or not the F-16 is aging. The Vipers we flew just went through the most advanced upgrade there has been since the A model was released. It really doesn't matter what kind of technology we were flying with in that exercise because we were given certain ROEs by the Indians and the playing field was leveled by "making up" weapons to use. 

If you want the true facts about the two BFM engagements between the MKIs and the F-16s, here you go: In one of the engagements the F-16 maneuvered from a defensive position to an offensive gun wez based on the "exercise" rules. 

We sure didn't underestimate the IAF like the press is implying, we have been training for awhile. Any good fighter pilot trains to not underestimate anyone. 

Quote: Moose69 

Posted: Nov 28, 2005 - 11:54 PM 
Newbie 
Joined: Nov 26, 2005 

I asked Asif to take those posts down for now because we didn't like where the questions were leading. 

Thanks Asif_

----------


## Chizh

К спорному вопросу о тактике индусов г-н Moose69 отмечает тоже самое что и г-н Володин.

_The IAF are trying to adopt more western (and autonomous) methods of flying and beginning to separate themselves from the old Russian style of "close control", which is why they were flying with AWACS and performing their own intercepts, etc._

Перевод:
Индийские ВВС пробуют перенимать западные (автономные) методы полета и начинают отдалятся от старого русского (советского) стиля "плотного контроля", поэтому они летают с АВАКСом и выполняют собственные перехваты (имеется в виду без поддержки с земли, пр. Чижа).

----------


## AC

> *Против нашей страны ведется неслыханная пропагандистско-психологическая кампания.*


Это к чему здесь?
Холостяк, Вы политпиаром занялись? Всерьез?
http://www.raso.ru/?action=show&id=34254

----------


## fulcrum

У меня вопрос:кадры из DVD Pilot fighter: operation Red Flag, с видами с воздухозаборника, ИЛС, с киля, с пилона под F-15-снимались посредством прикрепления видеокамер или это комп. графика?

----------


## Холостяк

Все статьи, рубрики, информации, новости об армии США не имеют права публиковать без согласования с Армейским информационным Центром, которому предоставлено право Цензора... В частности вся информация о любых учениях, передвижениях войск, событиях и о "Красном Флаге"... Так же по авторам, чтобы получить разрешение написать об Армии надо на это надо получить разрешение (лицензию). Вся пресса пишущая об Армии получает это право в Информ Центре Минобороны США и все публикуется под их контролем... Официальное название этой "конторы" - *Defense Information Systems Agency*. И ссылочка о них: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense...Systems_Agency
Ссылочки: 
http://www.disa.mil/
http://www.defenselink.mil/faq/comment.html

А вот что надо чтоб написать о военных:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOD_Inf...tation_Program

На их сайте даже есть анкетка для Информ Агентств на получение разрешения о публикации любых материалов об Армии США.
Ссылочка:
http://iase.disa.mil/ditscap/

----------


## Nazar

> Да, и тот бред насчет того, что Буш взорвал близнецов - это вообще ни в какие ворота не лезет.  .


Однако это послужило ему хорошим трамплином. И еще если-бы умный человек , которым несомнено является Бен Ладен, решил бы устроить бардак в пиндосии , разве первые его самолеты, падали бы на какие-то дома , я думаю первый борт лег прямиком на АЭС в Пенсильвании и уж если бы в этом был задействован человек , приговоренный к смерти в большинстве стран мира, он бы во все услышанье (с первого часа событий ) заявлял , что это он накрутил америку ( с маленькой буквы, мы же не о континенте говорим ) , на йуху., :Biggrin:  .  а ваш великий летун перехватчик , мог об этом не знать так-же как о многом не знал БНЕ :Tongue:  
Да кстати и ссылок по СМИ уважаемый Холостяк приводит достаточно, а Авиэшн Вик я в свое время получал ежемесячно ( с небольшим опозданием, издание то еженедельное ) , красивый рекламный журнальчик и не более того, особенно мне нравились статьи про мощь и неуязвимость АУГов в Атлантике :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Однако это послужило ему хорошим трамплином. И еще если-бы умный человек , которым несомнено является Бен Ладен, решил бы устроить бардак в пиндосии , разве первые его самолеты, падали бы на какие-то дома , я думаю первый борт лег прямиком на АЭС в Пенсильвании


- Только для тебя, Nazar, по особенному секрету (никому не говори!): когда американцы поймали одного из членов руководства Аль Каеды, то в ходе его допроса с пристрастием выяснилась любопытная деталь: на совещании  у Бин Ладена, когда рассматривались перспективные цели для терракта, что был произведён  11 сентября 2001 года, было мнение у ряда членов руководства нанести удар именно по нескольким американским АЭС. При этом появление на территории США ряда зон, подобных чернобыльской, нанесло бы им ущерб на 3-4 порядка больший, чем разрушение двух башен  ВТЦ, хотя и было бы не таким зрелищным.  *Это предложение было тщательно рассмотрено и Бин Ладеном отклонено.  Из-за боязни, что подобная атака развяжет американцам руки к применению ядерных боеприпасов против самой Аль Каеды и других исламских организаций и стран.* Когда я потом смотрел, как В-52 безуспешно пытаются выковырять алькаедовцев из пещер хребта Тора-Бора в Афганистане, я вспоминал мудрость и предусмотрительность Бин Ладена, потому, что если бы там шарахнули по хребту  несколько термоядерных бомб, то не было бы сегодня уже ни Аль Каеды, ни Бин Ладена...  :Rolleyes: 



> ...особенно мне нравились статьи про мощь и неуязвимость АУГов в Атлантике


- Что же ты до сих пор не выяснил, как классно Ту-16 были готовы зарубаться с F-14-ми?

----------


## Nazar

> - Что же ты до сих пор не выяснил, как классно Ту-16 были готовы зарубаться с F-14-ми?


Да мне это по специальности выяснять не положено, есть люди которые это на своем примере выясняли , в отличии от паркетно-училищных офицеров. :Biggrin: 

Ну а все остальное тебе видимо сам соратник бородача рассказал, на допросе с пристрастием ?  Хотя видимо у тебя в израиле информация из "первых рук"  или это в одном из журналов писали ?

----------


## juky-puky

> Да мне это по специальности выяснять не положено, есть люди которые это на своем примере выясняли , в отличии от паркетно-училищных офицеров.


- Ни шиша они не выясняли в боевой обстановке, иначе ты вряд ли появился бы на свет...

----------


## Grimm_brother

http://stage6.divx.com/Sd-Kfz-182/vi...67827/Red-Flag

Рекламная киношка хорошего качества про Red Flag (качается очень долго - ~700 Мег) Ориентировано явно на подростковый возраст, но есть хорошие сьемки и комп. анимация. Что интересно - есть ли у них действительно такой 3D контроль в реальном времени, как показано?

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Уважаемый.. Прочитай с начала ветку..., я о нем уже черкнул и с фотографиями... Просто поновой рассказывать....


Кому охота слушать пересказ фильма - пусть идет в начало ветки и читает. 
Лучше один раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать. 
Кроме того пересказ рекламного фильма никак не отвечает на вопрос что там правда, а что нет.

----------


## Холостяк

> Кому охота слушать пересказ фильма - пусть идет в начало ветки и читает. 
> Лучше один раз увидеть чем сто раз услышать. 
> Кроме того пересказ рекламного фильма никак не отвечает на вопрос что там правда, а что нет.


Уважаемый! 

Пересказ фильма идет на ветке "Анонсы авиационного кино"... 
Почему я рекомендовал Вам прочитать ветку с начала?... Повнимательнее... Там есть краткая информация, но дающая представление о системе моделирования учебных воздушных боев (NACTS) в Центре БП на авиабазе Неллис, о которой Вы спрашивали. Это и моделирование учений в реальном времени, и 3D наглядность на мониторах...

Далее, там есть ссылка на сайт об этом фильме. На этом сайте создатели рассказывают людям о создании этого фильма, как снимали и куда крепили камеры, есть фотографии и ролики о съемках, интервью, рассказ о главном герое... И в частности и ответ, что все там ПРАВДА... 
Специально для Вас повторяю ссылку:
http://www.fighterpilotfilm.com/

Потом... Задавать вопрос типа, кому интересно или нет слушать пересказы фильма, странно... Тем более, не глянув посещаемость той ветки форума... Но тоже отвечу... Да, некоторым интересно, поэтому я о нем на той ветке я и рассказал.. И люди читают, смотрят фото...

Но тоже ответьте на мой вопрос... Кому интересно по нескольку раз писать ответ об одном и том же? 
.

----------


## Nazar

> - Ни шиша они не выясняли в боевой обстановке, иначе ты вряд ли появился бы на свет...


За то ты много выяснил всю службу просидев за штурвалом училищной парты и читая лекции :Biggrin:  А вообще наверное ты прав , корабельное ПВО cша работает на все пять, особенно когда сбивает гражданские самолеты. :Tongue:

----------


## SergM

На самом деле - ХОЛОСТЯК прав в отношении идеологической ВОЙНЫ Запада и США против России - сейчас она резко обострилась, этого не возможно не заметить - достаточно зайти на сайт русскоязычных переводов иностранной прессы - www.inosmi.ru !
Народ США относится к России по-разному, это всё как и было, НО Истаблишмент США начал опять игру по-крупному против России! Это точно.
Сейчас они подпрягли Францию в свою упряжку и будут продавливать свой бушизм по всему иру. Кому не нравиться - сослать!

----------


## Grimm_brother

Уважаемый!




> ...Там есть краткая информация, но дающая представление о системе моделирования учебных воздушных боев (NACTS) в Центре БП на авиабазе Неллис, о которой Вы спрашивали. Это и моделирование учений в реальном времени, и 3D наглядность на мониторах...


Из какого источника Вы это взяли ?




> Далее, там есть ссылка на сайт об этом фильме. На этом сайте создатели рассказывают людям о создании этого фильма, как снимали и куда крепили камеры, есть фотографии и ролики о съемках, интервью, рассказ о главном герое... 
> Специально для Вас повторяю ссылку:
> http://www.fighterpilotfilm.com/


я привел ссылку на* фильм ЦЕЛИКОМ,* а не на сайт посвященный этому фильму. Разница понятна ? 




> И в частности и ответ, что все там ПРАВДА...


Так таки всё ? А я вот слышал что в реальных учениях самолеты такие фейерверки ИК ловушек не выстреливают, бо опасно это. 




> Потом... Задавать вопрос типа, кому интересно или нет слушать пересказы фильма, странно...


Это утверждение, а не вопрос




> Тем более, не глянув посещаемость той ветки форума... Но тоже отвечу... Да, некоторым интересно, поэтому я о нем на той ветке я и рассказал.. И люди читают, смотрят фото...


Не понимаю какая связь и вообще в чем Ваша проблема ? Вы эту ветку преревновали что-ли ? 




> Но тоже ответьте на мой вопрос... Кому интересно по нескольку раз писать ответ об одном и том же?


По-моему Вам.

----------


## Nazar

> Во-2, Запад не был бы Западом, если бы он не старался способствовать распространению демократии в мире.  Запад построен на принципах демократии, считает это самой гуманной системой и естесственно поддерживает её.
> .


Только не везде вашу демократию хотят видить в том виде , в котором вы ее преподносите , но похоже основных распространителей демократии это не интересует. 




> А в России, к сожалению, идет наступление на основополагающие принципы демократии.


И что из этого вытекает ? 



> Никто не против России, как таковой


штаты всю свою сознатильную историю после войны, спали и видели как уничтожить союз , а мне тут заявляют что никто не против :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

Просмотрел сейчас с самого начала эту  тему и обнаружил что примерно 70% фоток у меня на кампе нет. Потратил час карточки но все же пополнил свою фототеку по "Рэд флагу". Еще раз спасибо, Холостяк за фото. Кстати Топгановский Ф-5 черненький такой...не его ли использовали при съемках фильма "Топ Ган" в роли некоего МиГ-28, который показывался в сцене ВБ?

----------


## Nazar

При всем уважении и практически полном согласии , надпись на носу B-1B фотошоп , причем чвно выполненый абсолютно не умеющем в нем работать человеком.

----------


## SergM

Ну, граждане (те, которые Российские) - не надо нервничать, во всяком случае по поводу одного персонажа - милитариста. С ним всё понятно - ОН В УПРЯЖКЕ, он исполняет свои обязанности - на своём боевом посту, говорит то что должен: "Всё путем, всё нормально, никакой опасности нет, всё хорошо, спите спокойно, Родной Дядя Сэм ("Большой Брат" Джоржда Оруэлла) помнит о тебе и обо всём позаботится.") Тут всё понятно, 
не стоит нервничать по этому поводу.
   Тут интересней другое, из географии - мне любопытно - кто вспомнит точно - на территории какого точно из 3х государств - Турция, Ирак, ИРАН находится такое интересное МЕСТЕЧКО с названием АРМАГЕДДОН? Оно точно есть и точно там, на стыке этих 3х государств, как напоминание о финальной всебщей (всемирной) битвы из Библейского Апокалипсиса Св. Апостола Ионнна Богослова. Так что по развитию событий - имеем все шансы лично дожить и лицезреть перед кончиной - где-то на противопололжном конце огромного поля "тов." Брюса Виллиса - нефига отлынивать, давно пора за базар отвечать...

----------


## Nazar

> Тут интересней другое, из географии - мне любопытно - кто вспомнит точно - на территории какого точно из 3х государств - Турция, Ирак, ИРАН находится такое интересное МЕСТЕЧКО с названием АРМАГЕДДОН? .


Местечко это находится на севере Израиля , возле горы Мегидо, и зарубы там проходили постоянно, то фараоны евреев гоняли, то турки б  потом Наполеон там-же турков гонял, короче спокойное такое место -знаковое для евреев.
А с г-ом Милитаристом не то что спорить, разговаривать бесполезно, человек на своей волне , аргументов нет и на все вопросы один ответ " В штаты едут, значит там все правильно" Пусть отдыхает человек и тешится вселенской значимостью своей нации ( звучит то как ) , сразу на ум приходит словосочетание , нация потомков европейского отребья.

----------


## Grimm_brother

Холостяк я из Вашего последнего поста, признаться, мало что понял. На заданный вопрос Вы сьехидничали и пустились давать мне указания что и как спрашивать. 
Об отстреле ловушек я слышал от человека который участвовал в подобных учениях. С его слов в реальной жизни ИК ловушки используют в гораздо меньших количествах. А вот для сьемок фильма был устроен большой салют для эффектности (не факт кстати что настоящий).

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Местечко это находится на севере Израиля , возле горы Мегидо, и зарубы там проходили постоянно, то фараоны евреев гоняли, то турки б потом Наполеон там-же турков гонял, короче спокойное такое место -знаковое для евреев.


"Армагедон" это искажение "Ар Мегидо" - "Гора Мегидо". 
Сведений о каких-то особенных зарубах на этом месте если честно не попадались, да и не для евреев это место знаковое, а как сказал предидущий оратор - для христиан.

----------


## Холостяк

> Об отстреле ловушек я слышал от человека который участвовал в подобных учениях. С его слов в реальной жизни ИК ловушки используют в гораздо меньших количествах. А вот для сьемок фильма был устроен большой салют для эффектности (не факт кстати что настоящий).


Естественно!!! Вот Вы сами и подходите к правильному ответу! Надо мыслить самому!
Конечно же - фильм в большей степени РЕКЛАМНЫЙ!!! Использованы спецэффекты, голливудские трюки и способы съемки...
Вот пример из фильма...
Типа идет стрельба из пушки, но снаряды пушки выдают такой фейерверк... Прямо загляденье! Даже странно по траектории...

Потом запуск непонятного боеприпаса, который еще не достиг цели, а колонна техники на полигоне начинает взрываться сама по себе... В реальности так взрывается только нефтяная скважина! Только в американском кино так взрываются автомобили! Тут явный голливудский эффект с использованием закладок со взрывчаткой, горючей смесью.... Ведь в колонне нет заправщиков, грузовиков со снарядами..., там видны только пустые джипы и танки... Чему там так рвать и гореть???

*Явная работа голливудских киношников!!!*

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение...

И тут далее... Бомба (она видна на парашютике) еще не попала в цель, а уже идет взрыв... И взравается даже там, где не попал боеприпас, где-то в стороне, но главное "в колонне врага"... Чудеса!!!

----------


## Nazar

> "Армагедон" это искажение "Ар Мегидо" - "Гора Мегидо". 
> Сведений о каких-то особенных зарубах на этом месте если честно не попадались, да и не для евреев это место знаковое, а как сказал предидущий оратор - для христиан.


Ну если не попадались , это не значит что их не было  :Smile:  
В XV веке до н. э. в битве при Мегидо сражался египетский фараон Тутмос III против ханаанских царей.
В 609 году до н. э.  фараон Нехо разбил иудейского царя Иосию.
В 1799 г. Наполеон нанес поражение турецким войскам.
В 1918 г. английский генерал Алленби разбил турецкую армию.
Ну как-же не для евреев ? Согласно Ветхому Завету именно в этой долине Господь чудесным образом спас Израиль от медианитян. :Smile: 
А для христиан знаковым оно может быть станет когда-нибудь потом.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

Вот подборка из АиК

----------


## Nazar

> «Нация потомков европейского отребья» построила величайшую на планете цивилизацию, как в материальном, так и в моральном плане
> 
> Не зря говорят: пьяный проспится, дурак – никогда.


По ходу уничтожив все что становилось у нее на пути ( только давай в эту тему переходить не будем) 
Ну а вообще цивилизация подразумевает под своим названием особенность развития всего общества в целом, о термине американская цивилизация , я слышу впервые . Хороша твоя цивилизация поднимающяя одних и опускающяя других. :Tongue:  

По поводу дурака и пьяного , лучше быть дураком, но иметь собственное мнение, чем каждый раз просыпаться и отказываться от своих слов, но видимо тебе такая форма бытия ближе.

----------


## Nazar

> «Нация потомков европейского отребья» построила величайшую на планете цивилизацию,  в моральном плане,.


Слушай ты моралист хренов, откуда у тебя то понятия о морали, когда ты с другого континента поносиш все то , что было тебе дано , причем замечу бесплатно, всех тех кто дал тебе возможность существовать ( причем видимо зря ) . Ну а если хочешь поговорить о моральных принципах своей нынешней родины ( с маленькой буквы ) вот тебе краткое определение расизма и его зарождения в США
"""Расизм в США существовал с самого основания государства. Общество, основанное белыми людьми, различающимися по своим национальным и религиозным признакам, сильно отличалось своим отношением к другим группам. Жертвами расизма стали небелые коренные жители — индейцы — и негры-рабы."""
 Так что свою мораль, можешь свернуть в трубочку и засунуть сам знаешь куда.
2 Дмитрий Срибный и сообщество
Приношу извинения за резкость , грубость и правду.

----------


## Холостяк

А по теме вот ссылка из Вики по авиабазе где проходит "Красный флаг - Аляска", там есть интересная инфа и ссылки:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eielson_Air_Force_Base

----------


## Owl

Ау, модераторы!!! Прибейте ветку нафик. Ниче хорошего из нее уже не выйдет.. Сплошной флуд, пропаганда и оффтоп..  :Mad:

----------


## SergM

Миллитаристу
Дружище - не перенапрягайся, а то лопнешь...:)
Мы оценили твою про-американскую преданность и про-американское усердие ( твоё начальство наверное, его тоже оценило материально-поощрением)(хотя не расслабляйся - помнишь как у Джорджа Оруэлла - система время от времени проводит чистки и среди истинно преданных фанатиков - помнишь радостного лысоватового энтузиаста-семьянина, его также отправили на распыл, за какую-то мелкую провинность - надо стимулировать страхом также). А так - твои начальники-кураторы, какие бы фамилии они не носили - Финкельштейн (Андропов по матери) или наоборот, Кальтеннбруннер, должны быть сейчас тобой вполне довольны. Так что не перенапрягайся пока, усердие твоё тебе ещё пригодится в будущем.
Для нас только довольно смешным в твоей пропагандеСША является несколько моментов: ужель ты думаешь, что твое преданное "Да здравствует!..." нас подвигнет на взаимную любовь, а твоя ругань переубедит нас в твоей правоте?
Тем временем - весь мир сегодня потешается по новому Амеровскому приколу - опубликованному подстрочнику фонетических докладов для Буша - Бушевской политической фанерой: оказалось, что действующий президент США, ведущий 2 войны и затевающий 3ю, не только не может с трибуны сойти без посторонней помощи, путается в дверях и ногах, но и доклад "свой" без посложного разбиения и фонетичекой разбивки тоже прочитать не может.:) Да, весело вы живёте. Кто же на самом деле правит Америкой? Или это те же самые люди, которые одновременно пытаются и нами управлять?

----------


## Андрей

Просто преклоняюсь перед Вашим терпением коллеги!!!!! Я читаю писульки "вояки" и вот мне уже дурно и подташнивает, а вы находите в себе силы еще и отвечать на этот поток сознания. Это расточительно, в плане личного времени и душевных сил, а ему крайне необходимы Ваши ответы, без них он, как рыба без воды, тем более если разговор ведется на его "родном" языке. Не давайте этому "вояке" "информационного повода" и уверяю он иссякнет. Вернитесь к учениям "летающих пиндосов", а "вояку" не замечайте, или ветку надо прикончить.

----------


## Холостяк

Тут интересные доки в ПДФ, типа инструкции по всему; служба войск, эксплуатация оружия, руководство снайперу и т.д....:
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/armyr...ld_Manuals.htm

Тут "горячие" документы.. Советую обратить внимание на доклад о военной мощи Китая...:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/hotdocs.htm

----------


## Nazar

> От Германии Америка спасла Россию.


Это тебе в junior high schools на уроке поведали. Мне вот интересно , что о тебе сейчас , после всего того что ты тут нес про варварство , фашиствующие советские войска, спасение России от Германии и так далее, думают твой отец - офицер пехоты и дядя десантник




> Ну ты и МУДАК!!! У меня больше слов нету...
> И пусть меня забанят...


И ведь действительно прав. :Smile:

----------


## SergM

Да нет, Милитарист, для США кончится не менее плохо, чем для России.
Сомневаешься - освежи впечатления: почитай Апокалипсис Св. Иоанна Богослова - про какую страну там говорится как про "Новый Вавилон, чьи купцы будут править миром и соблазнят и развратят весь мир"?(это, кстати тебе и ответ про "отстуствие мировой закулисы". Общее свойство самых последних времён, в которые мы проживаем, что Чёрт создает и поддерживает общее мнение(в том числе и через тебя), что его "не существует". На это великолепно и очень давно ответил ещё кумир и идейный отец современной Китайской философии - Конфуций, между прочим, не христианин, но и не иудей :)
http://www.inosmi.ru/stories/01/05/29/2996/209265.html :" Никакого Чёрта, конечно же не существует, НО лучше всё же держаться от него подальше !" :):):)  )
    Как ты думаешь - твоё мнение какое - что это за страна такая Апокалиптическая - Новый Вавилон ?- по сосредоточенным ресурсам самая богатая страна? А закончит она - эта страна  -как и чем? Не помнишь ? Так там и про это написано.Почитай, почитай, ознакомься - для тебя это особенно полезное чтение. Прежде чем милитариствовать.. Небось гонору-то поубавится.

----------


## juky-puky

> Как ты думаешь - твоё мнение какое - что это за страна такая Апокалиптическая - Новый Вавилон ?- по сосредоточенным ресурсам самая богатая страна? А закончит она - эта страна  -как и чем? Не помнишь ? Так там и про это написано.


- Неужели последний довод - откровение Иоанна Богослова?  :Smile:  Смешней ничего придумать нельзя? 
Если на самом деле и придёт какой-то стране трындец на этом шарике, то в последнюю очередь - США. *Поскольку именно там сосредоточен основной промышленный и научный потенциал этой планеты.* И продовольствием она сама себя обеспечивает (и ещё значительную часть голодных на этой планете).  Наладит, вместо Китая и Малайзии, производство телевизоров, холодильников и выпуск бытового тряпья на базе мексиканских гастарбайтеров, да и пошлёт всех остальных к бениной фене - живите, ребята, как хотите...  :Rolleyes:  
"Отпевать" США - в лучшем случае смешно, но на самом деле - абсурдно...

----------


## juky-puky

> От Германии Америка спасла Россию.


- Леонид,  в этом месте я с тобой, как истиный резунист, никак не могу согласится.  :Smile:  Помощь СССР со стороны США по ленд-лизу была очень велика, однако с Германией СССР справился бы и без этой помощи - разумеется, потери составили бы не 27 миллионов, а больше, возможно даже ещё миллионов на 20, но что справился бы - у меня нет сомнений. 



> А от Китая спасать не будет.  Ибо что посеешь, то и пожнешь.


- И тут я не согласен - будет, при необходимости, США спасать Россию от Китая, - разумеется, в собственных корыстных интересах: *США категорически не нужен Китай, сожравший Западную и Восточную Сибирь, Чукотку, Камчатку и Дальний Восток и ставший от этого намного сильнее...*

----------


## Холостяк

Армию США уже давно снабжает Китай!? Фото американской оригинальной военной куртки М65 - новой формы одежды американских солдат, цифровой пустынный камуфляж, привезена из Америки специально по заказу, их носят американские солдаты уже и в Ираке, и в Афгане и у себя на родине... Бирочка... Смотрим... Так Фирма ПРОППЕР - протестировано в бою! Официальный поставщик американской армии, береговой охраны и полиции США... Сайт легко найдете в инете... Ссылка: http://www.propper.com/ Изготовлена в Китае... !!!

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, мне об этом поведап, например, маршал Жуков, среди прочих.


При личной встрече поведал , в устной или письменой форме?



> Без американской помощи ...


Так ты впредь и называй вещи своими именами . И кстати надеюсь тебе хорошо известно как на этой помощи озолотились и какую цену за нее заплатил советский народ

----------


## juky-puky

> И кстати надеюсь тебе хорошо известно как на этой помощи озолотились *и какую цену за нее заплатил советский народ*


- И какую же цену за неё заплатил советский народ?

----------


## Nazar

> - И какую же цену за неё заплатил советский народ?


Ну начнем с того что условия поставок в Англию и СССР различались довольно сильно, и не в сторону последнего. Ну и еще , конечно лучше лучше посылать караваны с вооружением ( в котором к 43 году ) уже не особо нуждались, но которое поставлялось по подписаным соглашениям , дождаться когда исход войны станет очевиден , открыть второй фронт и бить себя пяткой в грудь , что фашизм победили в западной Европе , а вторая мировая война была выйграна на одном из аттолов Тихого океана.
Я не говорю что помощь союзников была бесполезной, наоборот она была необходима , просто не надо превозносить ее значение и кричать что Америка спасла СССР. Это смешно и это действительно клинический случай.

----------


## boyan

> - И какую же цену за неё заплатил советский народ?


Ну например на КРЛ "Эдинбург", погибшем на переходе, перевозилось 5,5 тонн золота в счёт оплаты СССР за поставки. И это всего лишь эпизод.
Еще вопросик, а где друзья англичане с американцами брали сырье на лендлизовские танки, самолеты не знаете??? Уголек, нефть?
На рурский рудниках Европы? В Румынии? Африке?
Все также шло из СССР.

----------


## KAPACb

Militarist, 
prokomentiruj vot eto 
v kontekste samoj svobodnoj strany v mire a takzhe svobody slova i prochego B$

Spasibo

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...type=printable

----------


## Nazar

Г-н Соколов широко известен в узких кругах  :Biggrin:  , своей тягой к высасыванию из пальцев нелепых фактов. Так что поищи другого автора , уважаемый.



> Кроме того, западные союзники ещё отвлекали на себя основные силы германских ВВС и флота. Именно в боях с нашими западными союзниками немцы потеряли две трети своих самолетов и почти все подводные лодки и надводные корабли.


 У тебя свои мозги то есть , или знания мало мальские , что-бы посчитать потери ВВС Германии в  западной Европе с 1941-1945 ( не надо битву за Британию вспоминать) и на территории бывшего СССР.
Твои попытки превознести значимость ( безусловно роль союзников велика) США  в победе над гитлеровской Германией попахивают крикливым патриотизмом и элементарной исторической безграмотностью.
 Устал я от твоего бреда , утомил

----------


## tand

*Ой не могу :))) Вот это топик! Уважаемые, вы, на мой взгляд, преувеличиваете пропагандистские и провокационные способности персонажа Милитариста, а уж тем более не правы по поводу его причастности к "психологической войне", "большому брату" и т.п. :)) Просто, обыкновенный чудик. Напрасно вы думаете, что много людей читает его тирады и Перлы (с большой буквы), это, мягко говоря, утомительно. Например, мне, для того, чтобы понять, что хочет донести человек, хватило пары-тройки его постов, а потом сосредоточил свое внимание только на ответах его оппонентов (т.е. всех вас) - забавно почитать обсир и стеб над забавным человеком :))*

----------


## tand

> Tand, вы всё сказали?  Так не стойте же в этом смраде.  Отойдите в сторонку.  От ваших слов воняет.  Мозгов на что-то дельное у вас ведь нет.  Только рожи строить и воздух портить - это всё на что вы способны.  Извилин у вас в мозгах совсем мало.  А туда же.


:))))) Вот это клоун %) Мы тут уже всем отделом угараем :)

----------


## Nazar

> Очень интересно, а отчего же битву за Британию не надо вспоминать? Это неотъемлемая часть Второй Мировой. С какой стати?


C той стати , что у тебя написано, что союзники отвлекали основные силы ВВС  от Восточного фронта . Битва за Англию закончилась в мае 41 , знаток блин . Кого потом отвлек Запад ? 



> (Скажу по секрету: советской авиации они не очень-то боялись, а вот западная не давала им и носа высунуть).


Особенно когда войска вермахта пешком по Европе прошлись .



> Ещё один факт об авиации. Немцы обучали летчиков-новичков на Восточном фронте, а потом, лучших из них, переводили на Западный фронт. Как вы думаете, почему? Прально, советские асы их мало волновали.


Тебе цифорки и буковки JG-52 о чем нибудь говорят ?  знаток авиации и ее истории . Или может тебе все-же список асов этой эскадры привести , что-бы ты наконец думать головой начал
Герхард Бакгорн	301
Вильгельм Батц	237
Ханс-Иоахим Биркнер	117
Губертус фон Бонин	77
Адольф Борхерс	132
Ганс Даммерс	113
Адольф Дикфельд	136
Петер Дюттманн	152
Отто Фённекольд	136
Адольф Глунц	71
Германн Граф	212
Карл Гратц	138
.Альфред Гриславски	133
Герхард Хоффманн	125
Дитрих Храбак	125
Герберт Иленфельд	130
Герхард Кёппен	85
Бертольд Корте	113
Вальтер Крупински	196
Гальмут Липферт	203
Рудольф Митиг	101
Фридрих Облесер	120
Гюнтер Ралль	275
Гейнц Заксенберг	104
Франц Шалль	137
Гейнц Шмидт	173
Леопольд Штайнбатц	99
Иоханнес Штайнхоф	176
Генрих Штурм	158
Рудольф Тренкель	138
Ганс Вальдман	134
Иоханнес Визе	133
Вальтер Вольфрум	137
Иозеф Цвернеманн	126
И Эрика Хартмана туда-же впиши.
Ей богу, глупость человеческая не имеет границ.

----------


## Андрей

Ребята! Неужели вам не понятно, что с "шарахнутым воякой" даже такая безобидная тема, как "сравнительный анализ передних лобных долей черепа североамериканского "гризли" и , бурого медведя" может превратиться в глобальную политическую проблему о которой он с превеликим  удовольствием "побазарит" и "ввернет" нам что нибудь про "тюрьму народов и вечных рабов". "Вояка"-это клинический диагноз, как "компьютерный вирус" или "спам". Нам нужен "антивирус" или "антиспам", либо и то и другое, а то он может пробраться на другие ветки, например в раздел моделизм, и там что нибудь накуролесить.

----------


## Nazar

> что с "шарахнутым воякой"


Какой это вояка , обыкновенный поц и не более того.

----------


## Любомирский

Перечитал ветку. Столько всего упомянуто! 
А если отойти от обсуждения учений, то само имя Милитарист мне сразу навеяло ассоциацию с таким словосочетанием как, "милитаристкая Япония" во Второй мировой войне.Каким же должен быть человек, берущий себе такой ник?
Милитаристу: хватит уже толкать свою, амеровскую, пропаганду, она и так везде, так и ты ещё тут... Если ты чем-то недоволен, то дуй в свою Америку, она тебя пригреет, как говорится: хочеш изменить мир - начни с себя.

----------


## Nazar

> Постоянные налеты тяжелых англоамериканских бомбардировщиков на Германию вынуждали немцев держать крупные силы истребителей на западе для их перехвата. Ну и немало этих истребителей немцы теряли при перехватах.


У тебя было сказано две трети всех ВВС Германии. Ты до середины 43 года себя к англоамериканским тяжелым бомберам не относи, или историю не знаешь ? Американцы до середины 43года ни одной бомбы на Германию не сбросили,  и даже потом их темпы не возможно было сравнивать с английскими . По ходу ты фильмов насмотрелся типа "Memphis Belle".



> Американская авиация перебазировалась в Англию уже после того как «войска вермахта пешком по Европе прошлись». Ты отлично понял это. Так зачем придуриваться?


Действительно  :Biggrin:  , причем много позже.



> Прально. А сколько из них оставалось на Восточном фронте после открытия Второго фронта? Тоже прально. Немного


Ну ка давай называй фамилии тех кто был переведен из JG-52  после лета 44. А еще посмотри что на Восточном фронте к этому моменту творилось и постарайся понять, что второй фронт уже не мог ничего решить , он мог только существенно ускорить победу над Германией.

----------


## Жора

Что-то подутомил наш милитераст. Хоть бы новое что придумал. Даже не смешно уже.

----------


## SergM

Да ну бросьте вы ему всерьёз отвечать, этот бред даже комментировать незачем. Предлагаю Милитариста просто игнорировать. Можно было бы считать, что это бред душевнобольного, который сам не понимает что пишет, ну типа как у Гоголя - "Мартобря 32 числа..." - это как про "беглых испанцев", которые какое-то там "государственное золото" привезли в СССР, очевидно, в рюкзаках и сдавали Ежову под расписку, а Ежов его потом пропил, и его потом за это расстреляли.
Я думаю, что это не душевнобольной (пока не душевнобольной, работа, знаете специфическая, очень трудно долго сохранять здравый рассудок выдавая эту чепуху за правду, сам начинаешь теряться, как бывший хрестоматийный министр обороны США, выпрыгнувший из окна с воплем: "Русские идут", Милитарист в этой же очереди стоит вслед за Резуном-Суворовым, сначала выпрыгнет из окна с воплем "Русские идут" Резун-Суворов, а уже вслед за ним с тем же воплем - "наш" драгоценнейший Милитарист). Тут пока виден явный интерес, очевидно ,материальный - ему полистажно-по-строчно платют, и ещё в зависимости от реакции-сколько сообщений с ним всерьёз спорят - всерьёз значит его принимают - "видна действенность его пропаганды"-типа как отчётность у ОранжевоРеволюционных Американских команд - вчера хороший фильм был вечером по РТР. А тут ещё примитивней - его - Милитариста начальники-спонсоры, Русского языка очевидно не разумеют, тупые, что поделаешь, как и весь США истаблишмент в иностранных языках, прямо скажем... не силён , ну что поделаешь, где там других-то взять, вот и контролируют они "нашего" милитариста тупо- по количеству строк и ему ответов. Потому и он их дурит как хочет - обычное дело, очевидно, в современной американской разведке - судя по её действиям и эффективности. Так что милитариста, как и Жириновского надо просто игнорировать - сам повесится.

----------


## juky-puky

> теперь у меня вопрос к Холостяку, Назару и компании.
> 
> В свете всех вышеизложенных фактов о колоссальной американской помощи России в годы войны, как вы оцениваете нынешние злобные антиамериканские настроения в России, опускающиеся до грязных оскорблений (типа пиндосов) и всевозможных лживых инсинуаций (например о ПРО в Европе)?
> 
> Я лично назвал бы это черной неблагодарностью жлобов.
> Правда, надо сказать, что вас так преднамеренно настроили власти и вы не имели доступа к правдивой информации.  Но надо всё же и свою голову иметь.  Она же не только для того чтобы шапку носить.
> 
> Как вы считаете?


- Леонид,  я считаю, что ты затеял совершенно безнадёжную дискуссию на совсем безнадёжную тему с безнадёжной, в этом плане, аудиторией в полностью безнадёжное время...   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> - Леонид,  я считаю, что ты затеял совершенно безнадёжную дискуссию на совсем безнадёжную тему с безнадёжной, в этом плане, аудиторией в полностью безнадёжное время...


Полностью согласен

----------


## juky-puky

> Почему немчура сбивала больше, вот в чем вопрос.


- Для мала-мала соображающего в этом деле это не вопрос (в порядке приоритета):
*Фактор №1:* Лётчики Люфтваффе имели на 22.06.41  почти 2 года интенсивнейших боёв с английскими лётчиками. Где приобрели бесценный боевой опыт.
*Фактор №2:* Подготовка немецких лётчиков была гораздо более длительной и полноценной, чем в советских авиашколах, даже в середине Великой Отечественной, даже после Сталинградской битвы.
*Фактор №3:* В результате действия факторов №1 и №2 очень много советских лётчиков, имевших довоенный более серьёзный опыт и лучшую технику пилотирования, погибли в начале войны. Их сменили пацаны, прошедшие ускоренные курсы. Которых потом в свою очередь хартманы выбивали десятками и сотнями. Которых сменяли новые пацаны и т.д. ...
*Фактор №4:* На советских истребителях отсутствовала нормальная радиосвязь. На всех немецких истребителях она была. Поэтому управление в воздухе было несопоставимо. 
*Фактор №5:* "Чистки" 1937-38 годов вызвали жестокую дезорганизацию и деморализацию командного состава ВВС снизу доверху. Проявлять инициативу было гораздо опаснее, чем ждать руководящих указаний на все случаи жизни.  Это полностью касалось и боевой подготовки л/с. 
*Фактор №6:* Те советские самолёты, которые по ЛТХ на начало войны не уступали немецким, не были освоены в полном объёме и не могли быть освоены массово - в силу недостаточной квалификации постоянно обновлявшегося лётного молодняка...
_Это так, навскидку..._

А то, что ты там понаписал - имеет значение только для журнала "Мурзилка", да для завклубом - *Холостяк*а...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот и тяжёлая артиллерия подоспела.. :))
> Не успели противника разбить.. :)))


- Есть возражения по пунктам?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> Н  К немцам доверия гораздо больше.  Они могли ошибаться, что часто происходило со всеми, но, по крайней мере, преднамеренно приписок не делали.  Наши делали приписки по-черному.  Я вам привел пример Соколова о советских приписках в кол-ве произведенных танков и самолетов, а уж приписать сбитые самолеты врага - это им сам бог велел.


По-этому, господин "великий" знаток истории своей бывшей страны, у Кожедуба всего 62 самолета ( а говорят фактически не меньше 90 ) , а у Хартмана и еще почти 20 человек больше 300 , может вам , уважаемый, еще по Руделю статистику привести, что-бы вы маленько вьехали , кто и как вел подсчет. Я  очень сильно уважаю немецких летчиков ( а еще больше подводников ) за профессионализм и поверьте прочитал просто массу литературы ( как советской , так и германской, американской, английской, японской  , а еще и по архиву ВВС в Гатчине полазил ) ,по этому вопросу и разговаривать на эту тему с глухим дилетантом б прочитавшим пару комиксов о WW2,  лично мне не интересно и скучно.

----------


## boyan

> Как всегда, по существу сказать нечего.  Так отмалчиваются или чушь начинают нести.


O say, can you see, by the dawn’s early light,
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight’s last gleaming,
Whose broad stripes and bright stars, through the perilous fight,
O’er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets’ red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there;
O say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O’er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

Вы нас победили, мы сдаемся, ключи от ядерных ракет и акции Газпрома передаем вам.

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще то странно, что никто не в курсе мемуаров, изданных и на русском языке тоже, лучшего аса Второй Мировой Эриха Хартмана, проведшего 800 воздушных боев и одержавшего 352 победы. К тому же прошедшего советский плен и опять вступившего в ВВС после возвращения в Германию. Как я сказал, я читал эту книгу очень давно и многие детали подзабылись.


Начнем с того , что Хартман не писал мемуаров никогда , но это так для дилитантов от истории авиации и значений элементарных слов , таких как *мемуары*. Эти два господина, написали безусловно интересную книгу о великом ( в прямом смысле слова ) летчике , но писали они ее как литературное произведение , ну и так , к слову, у меня эта книга на полке стоит и перечитывал я ее совсем недавно.
Ну а по победам уважаемого Хартмана , серьезные специалисты , изучающие его историю , побед и летных книжек , годами , спорят , а вы тут всем на пальцах все объяснить собрались . :Tongue:  Одним словом - дилетант , начитавшийся художественной литературы.

----------


## Nazar

> Кроме того, на другой странице Хартман сам говорит, что у них три победы на Восточном фронте приравнивались к одной победе на Западном.


А  еще говорят, что сбитый B-17  считался по движкам , за четыре сбитых самолета . В этот бред товарищ дилитант то-же верит, или это утверждение не подходит его суждениям о о подсчете сбитых самолетов у немцев ?

----------


## Nazar

> Милитарист ...А вот это уж нет. Это публицистика, а не художественная литература. Вот тут как раз точность очень важна. Это не роман. Это основанная на документах публицистика.


У вас же есть эта книга, так возьмите откройте крайние страницы и прочтите послесловие , написаное историками от авиации , а не переводчиком с английского по имени Александр Больных.



> Так почему же вы тогда не внесли ясность в мои слова о бое между Яками и Мустангами? Почему отмалчивались? Холостяка, что ли, боитесь?
> И потом, меня попрекаете, а сами эту книгу у себя на полке держите? Где же ваша объективность? Значит вам можно, а мне нельзя?


Потому что у меня есть голова и мозги в ней, что бы слепо верить всему написаному в этой книге . Отсюда и вытекает объективность.

----------


## Owl

Выход простой.. Каждый удаляет свои посты, которые не относятся к данной теме.. И модератора ждать не нужно... В принципе, я так и сделал...

----------


## Холостяк

По "Красному Флагу" - пока индийцы не добрались до Америки. Их приглашают, и в плане они стоят на следующий год. До настоящего момента они только присутствовали как наблюдатели. Американцы их приглашают именно на Су-30... Вот тогда посмотрим, как пройдут учебные бои...

----------


## Милитарист

Окей, Холостяк, уговорили.  Я убрал все свои посты по учениям с Индией.

Теперь очередь за вами.

Фолкрам, вы можете убрать тот машинный перевод, что вы запостили.

И многим другим надо убрать их посты тоже.

----------


## Холостяк

> Окей, Холостяк, уговорили. Я убрал все свои посты по учениям с Индией.
> 
> Теперь очередь за вами.
> 
> И многим другим надо убрать их посты тоже.


Благодарю!
Сделал тоже!

*Ждем от остальных!!!*

----------


## Холостяк

Пополнение в "Агрессорах"
У 18 АЭ на Авиационной базе ВВС Eielson есть новое название, новый лидер и новая миссия.
18 АЭ, часть 354 АК, официально стала 18 Авиационной эскадрой "Агрессор". Наряду с названием изменены и задачи АЭ в Учебном Центре Eielson, так и в схеме Военно-Воздушных Сил США.
Единственная задача F-16 18 АЭ, будет состоять в том, чтобы теперь служить “плохими парнями” в учебных маневрах Военно-Воздушных сил, таких как "Красный Флаг".
“Победа больше не для нас,” сказал подполковник Patrick Welch, новый командир АЭ. “Мы должны подготовить и обучать остальную часть боевых сил, таким образом, что бы они были подготовлены к реальному бою на любых театрах военных действий, любых конфликтах. Они - должны быть победителями.”
Пилоты эскадрона будут обучаться вражеской тактике, сказал подполковник Patrick Welch.
“Мы выбираем каждого пилота, который входит в эту команду,” сказал он. “Они - все боевые ветераны. Они - все проходят жесткий отбор в несколько туров.”
Мы выбираем специальное поколение пилотов, чтобы быть Агрессором, сказал подполковник Patrick Welch. Они должны быть исключительно скромными, потому что, Военно-Воздушные силы планируют, что Агрессоры будут обычно выходить проигравшие в военных играх. 
“Мы ("Агрессоры") конечно накажем всех их за ошибки и сделаем этот день плохим днем для них,” сказал подполковник Patrick Welch. “Но они учатся на своих ошибках.”
Помимо того, чтобы быть первоклассными пилотами, назначенные в "Агрессоры" должны быть хорошими учителями, сказал он, поскольку они будут помогать другим пилотам, они выступят против, и должны знать, как их тактика действует против реальных врагов.
Эскадрон будет состоять из 18 единиц F-16, подобным реактивным самолетами находящимися на базах в Корее. Новые модификации F-16 не будут участвовать в учебных боях, со слов полковника Mark Moore, командующего 354 Группы Операций 354 АК.
“Мы не должны поддерживать некоторые из подсистем вооружений, так как они не предназначены для боя,” сказал Moore, давая как пример факт, что эти реактивные самолеты на Eielson, не будут оборудованы, для сброса бомб как другие F-16.
Эти реактивные самолеты не будут предназначены для реального боя боевым вооружением, но они в состоянии быть боеготовыми и переоборудованными за короткий срок, сказал Moore.
На базе собран необходимый контингент наземныъх подразделений и служб для обеспечения учений, для обслуживания прибывшей на учения боевой техники, содержания оборудования, объектов и сооружений Учебного центра. Даже когда учебные маневры не проводятся, Учебный центр будет подготовлен постоянно, сказал Moore.
“Наземные службы будут поддерживать ее боеспособность для действия по всему Tихому океану,” сказал он.
Наземные команды будут под рукой в Eielson, чтобы дозаправлять и поддержать любые реактивные самолеты, следующие через Аляску на их пути в любую точку мира.
Интенсивный период обучения и подготовки, проходящей на "Красный Флаг - Аляска" начнется в апреле 2008. Подполковник Patrick Welch сказал, что к тому времени 18 АЭ будет в состоянии выполнять задачи на "Красном Флаге" без любой помощи от других Авиационных Эскадр "Агрессор"....
Информация взята с официального сайта авиабазы на Аляске.
Размещаю старый знак 18 АЭ... Информация о смене символики пока не проходила...
И.., несколько фото "Агрессоров" с Неллис...
Ссылка на страничку подразделения:
http://www.eielson.af.mil/library/fa...et.asp?id=5252

----------


## Холостяк

*Ф-22 очередной раз сбит в воздушном бою уже истребителем Ф-16 "Агрессор" на "Красном Флаге".*

Как я уже выкладывал на этой ветке информацию, что первые учебные бои Ф-22 из 27 АЭ приняли на Аляске в прошлом году. Это были учения "Северный рубеж". Затем Ф-22 приняли участие в "Красном Флаге" на авиабазе Неллис в Неваде. Я указывал, что после учений американская пресса сразу запестрила яркими заглавиями и статьями в которых рассказывали о триумфе Ф-22 на учениях. В частности группы самолетов, в которые входили Ф-22, с сухим счетом победили во всех поединках против групп самолетов вероятных противников. В американской прессе фигурировало 144 победы.
Однако проходит время и мы узнаем интересные факты. В частности, что Ф-22 не такие уж и неуязвимые. Оказывается во время учений "Красный Флаг" в Учебном Центре Неллис, во время одного из учебных воздушных боев пилот 64 Авиационной Эскадры "Агрессор" на своем Ф-16С во время воздушного поединка сбил Ф-22. Это уже не впервые просачивается информация о победах над Ф-22. До этого морские пилоты Ф-18 из VFA-11 в учебном бою уничтожили из пушки "Раптор", фото и ссылки внизу...
И так... Как мы знаем, все учебные бои моделируются и визуально наблюдаются в 3D изображении на экранах Учебного Центра. Так же идет запись боев для последующего разбора действий каждого участника учебной миссии. Личный состав 57 Тактической Группы Вероятных противников, обеспечивающих учения, действовал согласно модели задания.... В свою очередь мы знаем, что пилоты 64 и 65 Авиационных Эскадр "Агрессоры" подготовлены и действуют в "образе" советских пилотов. Имеют окрас своих самолетов, используют тактику пилотов советских ВВС, имеют русские позывные, создали и живут у себя на базе в обстановке Советов... Ранее я выкладывал информацию о них. Так вот, как сказал "скупой" американский источник ""Агрессоры" применили интересную тактику" и Ф-16 из 64 АЭ "Агрессор" во время воздушного поединка уничтожил Ф-22. Вся информация была категорически закрыта. Инфы кто же конкретно из 64 АЭ "завалил" "Хищника" - нет... Однако как обычно, пошел "детский лепет" и оправдания со стороны американских официальных лиц. В частности в "Air Force Magazine" напечатали "отмазку" командира 94 ИЭ подполковника Dirk Smith с авиабазы Ленгли подчиненный которого был сбит, командир сослался на маленький (????) налет у летчика Ф-22, а потом видимо понял, что ляпнул не то, сказал кратко: "Любой пилот допускает ошибки!"... 
.... Про "маленький" налет, Вы сами понимаете и знаете, что на Ф-22 со скамьи училища лейтенанта не посадят. Чтобы стать пилотом Ф-22 проходят строгий отбор среди опытных летчиков имеющих налет за 1000 часов. 94 Истребительноая Эскадра официально боеготова с августе 2006 года. На 1 августа 2006 года в ее состав входили 14 высококвалифицированных летчиков и 16 самолетов Ф-22. Командир - подполковник Dirk Smith, имеет научную степень Бакалавра из Академии ВВС, общий налет на самолетах Ф-15 и Ф-22 - 2400 часов, назначен на должность Командира 94 ИЭ в декабре 2005 года. Доведенные журналом "Air Force Magazine" до общественности налет часов на Ф-22 у "сбитого" пилота был якобы 50 часов - обычный обман. Объяснить просто... 
... Посмотрим состав отобранных высококвалифицированных летчиков в 94 ИЭ. Там практически одни асы. С августа 2006 года ротации пилотов не было. Рассмотрим налет часов истребителя ВВС США. Чтобы простому любителю авиации было понятно. Прежде всего 50 часов это сколько? В год летчик истребитель ВВС США по плану имеет налет в среднем порядка 250 часов. Практически "сбитый" летчик полетал на Ф-22 порядка 2 (!!!!) месяца. "Новичок"!? Откуда? Теперь рассмотрим кого ВВС США направляет, после строго отбора для повышения квалификации, на сдачу 10 учебных миссий "Красного Флага". Инфа по отбору кандидатов в ВВС США - закрыта. Но одно я могу лишь сказать, что "новичков" с налетом на одном типе самолета менее 300 часов туда НЕ ПОШЛЮТ! Так что "новичка" или неподготовленного пилота руководство ВВС США туда бы не отправило... По строгому отбору кандидатов-летчиков подчеркнуто даже в фильме "Летчик истребитель. операция "Красный Флаг"" (DVD "Pilot Fighter: operation Red flag"). 
.... Ну и если даже "ошибка" пилота-аса Ф-22... Ведь летчик Ф-16 умело воспользовался ей и победил!
... Некоторые издания в США затрубили тревогу и запестрили испуганными возгласами... К примеру... Один журналист написал: "... Можно согласиться, что причину проигрыша можно найти всегда... Произошла потеря одного "Раптера" в учебном воздушном бою между американцами, имеющими обычный летный опыт и управляющих американским самолетом Ф-16. Можно вообразить исход боя уже с опытным иностранным пилотом управляющим иностранным самолетом, к примеру индийским асом на Су-30 или старым российским пилотом на Су-27 или даже британским летчиком на "Тайфуне" Королевских ВВС..."
Так что командир 64 АЭ "Агрессоры" подполковник Paul Huffman может гордиться за подчиненного. Фото его на фоне флага СССР прикрепляю...
Следующее фото командира 94 ИЭ "Шляп в круге" подполковника Dirk Smith, подчиненный которого был сбит...
Ссылки:
http://warisboring.com/?p=387
http://warisboring.com/?p=213
http://www.weeklystandard.com/weblog...sters_dead.asp

Сайт подразделения 94 Истребительной Эскадры Ф-22 чей самолет был сбит:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/94th_Fighter_Squadron
http://www.langley.af.mil/library/fa...et.asp?id=3713
Вот еще ссылка:
http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/20...raptor_070730/
http://www.alert5.com/2007/07/f-22-n...exercises.html

По этой ссылке идет напоминание о котором говорили ранее, но тоже не афишировали... Это информация и фотографии летчиков Морской пехоты из Авиационной Эскадры VFA -11, когда они в воздушном бою "dogfight" на Ф-18 условно успешно сбили Ф-22 из пушки...

Ссылка:
http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f...own-f-22a.html

----------


## Жора

А вот китайцы на своих форумах уже несколько дней обсуждают инцидент со сбитием Ф-22 над китайскими территориальными водами в августе. Общий смысл такой: Ф-22 взлетел с базы на Гуаме, заблудился, залетел в китайское пространство, где был перехвачен парой не то Су-27, не то Цзян-10. После того, как его не удалось принудить к посадке, они его сбили. Чем - не сообщается. Обломки упали в море, пилот катапультировался. Куда потом делся - тоже непонятно, наверное, нюхает портянки в китайских застенках. Америкосы до начала сентября  искали обломки и не нашли, нашли ли китайцы - не сообщается. Посланный на поиски отряд амерского спецназа был уничтожен китайцами, на всеобщее обозрение предъявлено их оружие. Обсуждение сопровождается фотографиями, в большинстве случаев носящими возможные следы фотошопства. 
Ежели кто размовляет по-китайски:

美中情局一官员讲述美F-22 被中国击落  

【路透社9月10日讯】 
美国中央情报局一名官员9月9日说，一架 F-22 在上周末自关岛起飞后失去联络，关岛美军空军基地的人连络雷达站以及位于横须贺的美太平洋舰队后，确定该架  战斗机失踪。  

这名不愿透露姓名的官员说："尽管我们的人员表示严重关切，美太平洋舰队仍然无法对于这架 F-22 的去向提出解释。"  

事后太平洋舰队由琉球以及关岛各派出了大量的搜索飞机、船舰，但仍一无所获。  

官员说：最后在中央情报局拦截的中国军事通讯里，才发现这架 F-22 已经被中国战斗机拦截、击落并坠毁于鱼山列岛外海处。  

直至记者发稿前，中国政府和美国空军皆未对此事发表评论。 

另据消息神通人士透露：最近，一架F-22入侵中国近海领空被中国军队击落， 飞行员跳伞，美国派出特种部队侵入中国泉州近海营救飞行员， 结果被全歼，３支特种部队专用枪被渔民网获． 
    另有消息人士透露，美国因为Ｆ２２被击落，为飞机残骸不被中国捞获，不惜动用精锐特种军人进行越境打捞，却  遭遇中国蛙人，为此美国已于近日调整军力针对中国部署，有吓阻之意．



F22被击落是真实的。F22失去联络后，美军随即派出空中加油机前往出事空域.同时并通知中方声称：美军  一架F22战机在例行训练时，由于机戒故障导致雷达电子导航系统失灵误入中国领空。空军出动两架j10战机  履行领空巡航，随后美方称：F22在福建一带空域失踪。

        美军空中加油机随后在四川某民用机场降落。美军以此表明F22误入没有任何敌意？并以此为借口向中方索要F  22战机。另外.这位内部人士还说：由于福建沿海一带的所有机场均处于对台军事准备敏感时期.所以中方没有  同意美军加油机在福建一带机场降落的请求！最后是选择了四川某民用机场作为降落机场。有人问F22究竟是如  何被击落的？这位内部人士只是神秘一笑......  

На одной из фотографий - китайский мент с оружием америкосовского спецназа, изображение на другой может быть трупом пилота Ф-22.

З.Ы.: общее мнение китайцев - так ему и надо. :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> А вот китайцы на своих форумах уже несколько дней обсуждают инцидент со сбитием Ф-22 над китайскими территориальными водами в августе. 
> ...Посланный на поиски отряд амерского спецназа был уничтожен китайцами, на всеобщее обозрение предъявлено их оружие.

----------


## fulcrum

> А вот китайцы на своих форумах уже несколько дней обсуждают инцидент со сбитием Ф-22 над китайскими территориальными водами в августе. Общий смысл такой: Ф-22 взлетел с базы на Гуаме, заблудился, залетел в китайское пространство, где был перехвачен парой не то Су-27, не то Цзян-10. После того, как его не удалось принудить к посадке, они его сбили. Чем - не сообщается. Обломки упали в море, пилот катапультировался. Куда потом делся - тоже непонятно, наверное, нюхает портянки в китайских застенках. Америкосы до начала сентября искали обломки и не нашли, нашли ли китайцы - не сообщается. Посланный на поиски отряд амерского спецназа был уничтожен китайцами, на всеобщее обозрение предъявлено их оружие. Обсуждение сопровождается фотографиями, в большинстве случаев носящими возможные следы фотошопства.


 Неужели спекся хваленый Раптор? (мне бы больше пришлось по душе известие о том (если конечно был инцидент) что поработали 27-ые), а пилота мне жаль.

----------


## Антон

> А вот китайцы на своих форумах уже несколько дней обсуждают инцидент со сбитием Ф-22 над китайскими территориальными водами в августе. :


Это правда?

----------


## Chizh

Жора прикалывается. :)

----------


## Жора

Правда только то, что они это обсуждают. Труп на фото - явно не китайца, однако это ещё не значит, что он был пилотом Ф-22. Ну и так далее. Среди китайце мнения по поводу правдивости также разделились. На одном из их форумов даже опрос провели, 87% считают, что так оно и есть. 
А что, в принципе - сбили, обломки выловили без лишнего шума и изучают на предмет изготовления контрафактной копии, а америкосы молчат, потому как в лужу с размаха сели и признавать это не хочется.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

На фото пилот американского Ф-16 разбившегося в Ираке 27-го ноября прошлого года.
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?storyID=123032829
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L27865632.htm



 Из самой истории следует, что пилот Ф-22 катапультировался в море, а не на чей-то огород. Жора, а можно ссылку на оный китайский форум? Общественности очень интересно.

----------


## Холостяк

По англоязычному Интернету такая информация, о перехвате Китаем американского Ф-22, не проходила... Могут "глушить", не исключаю... Но для меня все это не более чем выдумка китайского народа...

По словам Жоры - пилот "в застенках", а на фото как бы один из команды американского спецназа, направленного на спасение пилота Ф-22 и уничтоженный китайскими спецами. Хотя тут же пишет, что "может быть пилот Ф-22"...

Ссылки указанные Zmey Smirnoff отношение к разговору имеют сомнительное... Во первых на фото ЖОРЫ лежит труп одетый в цифровой камуфляж типа МАРПАК или Вудленд, на нем одеты ботинки специальных подразделений на протекторе, подошва типа ВИБРАМ самоочищающая и скорее всего с противоминной вставкой. По ссылкам даже видно, что летчики ВВС США не носят камуфляжи, у них комбезы имеющие однотонный цвет и в Ираке они песочные. Вот даж прикрепляю фото пилота, по ссылке Змея... Это погибший тогда майор Troy L. Gilbert. Тем более по ссылкам говорится об останках после крушения, которые сложно идентифицируются..., а на фото ЖОРЫ - все в целости... Потом у летчиков - полетные ботинки!!! Ну не как не Матерхорн или Коркоран с ВИБРАМ на протекторе и противоминными вставками!!!! Далее - парашют. На фото похож на управляемое крыло, белый с оранжевым, характерное для спецуры..., но только используемый для тренировок... У ВВС неуправляемые и бледно зеленого цвета... Потом рядом куски обшивки чего-то серого... Поэтому это не тот пилот на фото, о котором речь идет по ссылкам... 
И на фото китайский текст идет по РЕЙТЕРовскому... 
Но в любом случае, по РЕЙТЕРу о сбитии Ф-22 не проходило..., как и о уничтожнии спецназа... 
Скорее всего это старая фото о крушении или аварии...

Так что - пока ничего конкретного...

----------


## Холостяк

Австралийцы на авиабазе Неллис в Неваде. Участвуют в "Красном Флаге" в этом 2007 году. Были на своих самолетах Ф-111 и Ф-18. Представляю серию фотографий. На первом фото Командир Неллисовского Учебного Центра полковник Terry New приветствует Командира Боевой Авиационной Группы ВВС Австралии Авиа Коммандора Mark Binskin. Далее... Steve Chappell из 64 Авиационной Эскадры "Агрессоры" и Командир 81 Крыла ВВС Австралии с авиа Williamtown (Newcastle, NSW) капитан Mel Hupfeld. Два пилота выполняют тренировочный полет на Ф-15 64 АЭ "Агрессоры". И потом фотографии австралийских Ф-111 во время учений.

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии австралийцев на "Красном Флаге" в этом году.

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии...

----------


## Жора

> Из самой истории следует, что пилот Ф-22 катапультировался в море, а не на чей-то огород. Жора, а можно ссылку на оный китайский форум? Общественности очень интересно.


Пожалте:
http://www.war-sky.com/forum/htm_dat...10/241730.html
На этой ветке народ скорее не согласен, что такое событие имело место быть.

А на этой согласен:
http://www.war-sky.com/forum/htm_dat...10/241807.html
На картинке с изображением обломков Ф-22 на заднем плане в варианте, лежащем на следующей странице, имеется американский вертолёт. В данном случае он удалён (или там добавлен?). 
На страничках, открывающихся по сслылкам, куча фотографий, к делу отношения не имеющих. Горящий самолёт - Цзян-7. 
На самом деле, что произошло с пилотом, китайцы тоже не решили. В воду он упал, или в огород чей-то - не поймёшь. 
Вообще вся эта история примечательна лишь фактом своего появления, а достоверность описываемых событий вызывает смутные сомнения.

----------


## Жора

Фёдор Абрамыч, а из каких слов в моём посте следует, что убиенный - амерский спецназовец? Может, Вы больше нас знаете?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

Клоуны  :Tongue:  , что пытался народ показать ни приведенной ветке с помощью фотографии сгоревшего F-22 , которой уже черт знает сколько лет и сравнением его со схемой F-35 , лично мне не понятно.
Хорошо хоть я все весомые доводы прочитать не смог , по причине незнания языка. :Tongue:

----------


## Холостяк

> Фёдор Абрамыч, а из каких слов в моём посте следует, что убиенный - амерский спецназовец? Может, Вы больше нас знаете?


 
Так вот же ж:





> ..... Обломки упали в море, пилот катапультировался. Куда потом делся - тоже непонятно, наверное, нюхает портянки в китайских застенках. Америкосы до начала сентября искали обломки и не нашли, нашли ли китайцы - не сообщается. Посланный на поиски отряд амерского спецназа был уничтожен китайцами........


".... посланный на поиски отряд американского спецназа был уничтожен китайцами...."

Я посмотрел на представленную Вами фото и рассмотрел по одежде-обуви-парашюту, что там лежит явно не летчик... Соответственно предположил, что спецназовец (согласно темы сообщения)... Но парашют у него тренировочный, но не как для спец операций.... Возвращаю, в остальных предположениях, к моему предыдущему посту об этом... 
*И еще раз , для тех кто не понял... Я считаю пока это выдумкой китайского народа..., не более... И обсуждать эту хохму не хочу!*
Вернее выдумка одного какого-то странного китайского парниши, котороый представления не имеет об Ф-22, "бурные"обсуждения "умерли" на двух страничках и с кучей ссылок на китайских красавиц... 
Вот о китайских красавицах поговорил бы и не только! Еще бы ссылок на них!!!

----------


## Холостяк

Статьи из "местной" прессы по "Красному Флагу"...
Содержание банальное. Кому интересно почитайте.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> Пожалте:
> http://www.war-sky.com/forum/htm_dat...10/241730.html
> На этой ветке народ скорее не согласен, что такое событие имело место быть.
> 
> А на этой согласен:
> http://www.war-sky.com/forum/htm_dat...10/241807.html
> На картинке с изображением обломков Ф-22 на заднем плане в варианте, лежащем на следующей странице, имеется американский вертолёт. В данном случае он удалён (или там добавлен?). 
> На страничках, открывающихся по сслылкам, куча фотографий, к делу отношения не имеющих. Горящий самолёт - Цзян-7. 
> На самом деле, что произошло с пилотом, китайцы тоже не решили. В воду он упал, или в огород чей-то - не поймёшь. 
> Вообще вся эта история примечательна лишь фактом своего появления, а достоверность описываемых событий вызывает смутные сомнения.



Спасибо за ссылки. Фото сгоревшего Ф-22 с Блэкхоком действительно старое. Это один из первых экземпляров гробанулся.

----------


## Холостяк

Раскладка по "Красному Флагу" на 20 - 31 августа 2007 года...

----------


## Холостяк

Под эгидой Военно-Воздушной Ассоциации (Air Force Association)и журнала Военно-Воздушные Силы (Air Force Magazin) ВВС США вышла интересная брошюра "Победа в Киберпространстве". Ее можно найти и скачать у них на сайте www.AFA.org. Брошюрка носит явно рекламно-пропагандистский характер, распространяется бесплатно. Расчитана на обычного американского обывателя, который платит налоги идущие на его защиту, а ведь денег надо все больше и больше.  Для авиационных специалистов и профессионалов особого интереса она не представляет. Однако для общего представления о "Победе" можно ознакомиться и конечно же понять, кого же США победило в киберпространстве. Ведь в ней не забывают и упомянуть о России... Написано, что помимо террористов, мошенников в киберпространстве орудуют и другие агрессоры, к примеру это Россия и Китай. Примеры приведены, с фотографиями. Далее рассказывается о том как умело работают американские специалисты, которые стоят на страже покоя Америки и используют свои возможности когда надо разбомбить Югославию или Ирак... Приводятся цифры с миллионах долларов необходимых для этого... Вообщем интересно почитать. 
Размещаю обложечку этой брошюры и пару страничек. Одна страница с фото относящимися к демонтажу памятника "Бронзовый солдат" в Таллинне и событиям происходящим по этому поводу. Другая страничка с фото министра обороны Эстонии с обиженным лицом и вещающем журналистам, что российские хакеры обрушили всю компьютерную сеть в Эстонии.

----------


## Холостяк

Состав Учебного Центра авиабазы Неллис....

----------


## Холостяк

В сентябре исполнилось 60 лет ВВС США. Были празднества, они освещены в средствах массовой информации Америки. В частности ВВС США выпустило официальный рекламный буклет по этому поводу. Рассчитан он на американского обывателя. Рассказывает о истории ВВС США, в нем указаны знаменательные даты в их истории, размещены фотографии. Его можно скачать у них на сайте в формате PDF. Размещаю его обложечку и пару интересных страничек. Интересность страничек заключается в том, что на одной размещена "знаменательная" веха в развитии ВВС США - это сброс ядерных бомб на мирные города и уничтожение женщин, детей, стариков в этих городах... Для красочности помещены фотографии. Так что американским ВВС есть чем гордиться! Так что, вполне бесчеловечные факты в истории можно трактовать вполне героически, патриотически. Поэтому взгляд у американских обывателей на такое, в том числе и на современность - уничтожение простых людей в Ираке, Югославии, вполне нормальное... Как говорит народная мудрость, это все до поры до времени, пока такая же радость, которую они приносят другим, не постучит в их "ворота". Далее пропагандистское фото Джоша Хуфмана, сбрасывающего гуманитарную помощь с 10000 метров на пустынные горы Афганистана. Тут уж явный фотожоп, конкретно вставлены "ящики" или "мешки"... Вот это действительно улыбает... Уж можно было для такого юбилейного буклета снять постановку с участием голливудских артистов или обратиться за помощью к Спилбергу, но не банальный же монтировать... 
И размещаю еще одну обложку журнала ВВС США "Airman" Book 2007. Интересный номер, можно почитать.

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо, информация как всегда классная, а почему 60 лет? А в 1940-1945 как это называлось?

----------


## Холостяк

> Спасибо, информация как всегда классная, а почему 60 лет? А в 1940-1945 как это называлось?


Правильный вопрос!
Я его не стал подробно описывать, так как в начале книжек, которые я представил, сразу написан на него ответ:
" Nearly 60 years ago, the U.S. Air Force became an independent service. This year, as we commemorate the 60th anniversary of our proud service, we also reaffirm our commitment to today’s fight."Машинный перевод : 
"Почти 60 лет назад, американские Воздушные силы стали независимой отдельной службой (видимо имеется в виду - отдельным родом войск). В этом году, поскольку мы ознаменовываем 60-ую годовщину нашего гордого юбилея, мы также вновь подтверждаем свое обязательство к сегодняшней борьбе (видимо имеется в виду - продолжают славные броевые традиции)."

Отмечу, что в буклете славные вехи развития ВВС США начинается с даты 24 сентября 1861 года, когда впервые на американском континете в небо поднялся воздушный шар.

----------


## Холостяк

Потом есть интересная литература по развитию стретегической авиации США. Статью из августовского журнала " Air Force Magazine" я выкладываю, но есть более полная брошюрка изданная в феврале. Авторы разные, но издатель тот же Военно-Воздушной Ассоциации (Air Force Association). Обложку я выкладывал, но повторяю еще ее разок. Скачать их можно на сайте Ассоциации и журнала.
Правда там в основном только общие слова, но занимательно!

----------


## fulcrum

> Правильный вопрос!
> Я его не стал подробно описывать, так как в начале книжек, которые я представил, сразу написан на него ответ:
> " Nearly 60 years ago, the U.S. Air Force became an independent service. This year, as we commemorate the 60th anniversary of our proud service, we also reaffirm our commitment to today’s fight."Машинный перевод : 
> "Почти 60 лет назад, американские Воздушные силы стали независимой отдельной службой (видимо имеется в виду - отдельным родом войск). В этом году, поскольку мы ознаменовываем 60-ую годовщину нашего гордого юбилея, мы также вновь подтверждаем свое обязательство к сегодняшней борьбе (видимо имеется в виду - продолжают славные броевые традиции)."
> 
> Отмечу, что в буклете славные вехи развития ВВС США начинается с даты 24 сентября 1861 года, когда впервые на американском континете в небо поднялся воздушный шар.


Спасибо за разъснения.

----------


## Холостяк

Свежие фото с авиабазы Неллис. Ф-15 АЭ "Агрессоры"....

----------


## Холостяк

и продолжение....

----------


## fulcrum

А вот если америкосы приглашают на "Красный флаг" индусов... Те только Су-30 притащат или и МиГи какие нибудь захватят с собой?

----------


## Холостяк

> А вот если америкосы приглашают на "Красный флаг" индусов... Те только Су-30 притащат или и МиГи какие нибудь захватят с собой?


Значит инфа о участии индийце в на "Красном Флаге" , из последних источников, это к примеру газета "Нью Дели" напечатала 5 октября... Вот ссылка: http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/NEWS/n...hp?newsid=9517

А вот уже обсуждение этого на форуме индийских ВВС. Вот ссылка: http://forums.bharat-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?p=405742

Я читал в разных источниках, что американцы просят прилететь индийцев именно на Су-30... На форуме"говорят", что пока индийцы согласовывают участие в этом мероприятии, получают разрешение от правительства, "депутатов".... Состав сил пока не огласили... "Красный Флаг" намечен на январь 2008 года.

----------


## fulcrum

> Значит инфа о участии индийце в на "Красном Флаге" , из последних источников, это к примеру газета "Нью Дели" напечатала 5 октября... Вот ссылка: http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/NEWS/n...hp?newsid=9517
> 
> А вот уже обсуждение этого на форуме индийских ВВС. Вот ссылка: http://forums.bharat-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?p=405742
> 
> Я читал в разных источниках, что американцы просят прилететь индийцев именно на Су-30... На форуме"говорят", что пока индийцы согласовывают участие в этом мероприятии, получают разрешение от правительства, "депутатов".... Состав сил пока не огласили... "Красный Флаг" намечен на январь 2008 года.


 Нда, зацепили их чем то наши тридцатки...в индийском исполнении...Того и гляди заберутся туда ночью и обшарят до последней пылинки... :Cool:

----------


## juky-puky

> Нда, зацепили их чем то наши тридцатки...в индийском исполнении...Того и гляди заберутся туда ночью и обшарят до последней пылинки...


- Я думаю, их всё-таки интересует динамика - как он работает в реальной жизни.  А железяки все давно ЦРУ срисовало...  :Smile:  
 Вот они на "Рэд флаге" и посмотрят его в реальном деле... Я мечтаю о том, что запустят туда F-22...  :Biggrin:  
Эх, увидеть  бы реальный отчёт оттуда...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Конечно же они уже давно изучили весь Су-27, как и Су-30... Согласен. Им главное просмотреть сам "процесс", чтобы были летчики другой школы. Тогда был период когда они проводили учебные бои с бывшими братьями по оружию немцами на МиГ-29. Сейчас практически им не с кем "размяться", нет реалистичности. Немцы прилетают на Торнадо, уже молодежь, интереса для американских пилотов они уже не представляют ни какого. Даже те же иракцы им не представили в свое время какой-либо проблемы. Я думаю реальная информация появится месяца через три после учений, в начале будет одна реклама как обычно. 

Добавляю еще свеженьких фото F-15 SQ "Aggressors" с Неллис...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю... На последнем вид с авиа базы на Лас Вегас... Красиво!

----------


## fulcrum

> - Я думаю, их всё-таки интересует динамика - как он работает в реальной жизни. А железяки все давно ЦРУ срисовало...  
> Вот они на "Рэд флаге" и посмотрят его в реальном деле... Я мечтаю о том, что запустят туда F-22...  
> Эх, увидеть бы реальный отчёт оттуда...


 А на "Коуп Индии" они этого просмотреть не могли? :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

Тут еще решение лететь туда на Су-30 индийская сторона еще не приняла. Как никак они тоже бдят свою военную тайну и не хотят раскрывать все "козыри". Во-первых, индийцы понимают, что их участие больше на руку американцам, которые получат от участия индийской стороны больше "пользы" нежели сами индийцы. Во-вторых учебные бои будут проводиться на полигонах в США под контролем Air Combat Training System, которая обладает возможностью снятия и вычисления всех параметров самолетов участников, трехмерного изображения всего полигона и всех целей над ним в "живом" режиме. То есть американцы в состоянии снять все режимы полета индийских самолетов, их параметры при разных нагрузках в процессе учебного боя, я уж не говорю о тактике... Но и самое главное, я уже указывал, что эта система дает возможность "наблюдателям", т.е. наземному руководящему персоналу, моделировать и вмешиваться в процесс боя. А это значит, что американцы не дадут в обиду своих и при малейшем перевесе сил и побед индийцам, "вмешаются" и просто напросто будут подсказывать своим где кто находится, как действовать и подключат дополнительные силы и средства и просто напросто не дадут шансов индийцам как бы хороши те не были... Это типично для американцев. Так что я считаю эти поединки предрешенными.

Касаемо Ф-22, можно некоторым не "потирать" ручки.  
Облажаться перед налогоплательщиками, потенциальными покупателями, да и перед всем миром относительно своего "звездолета" американцы просто напросто не дадут любыми путями. 

Пропаганда-реклама возможностей этого самолета уже дала сбой. Та же информация по условному сбитию этого самолета на "Красном Флаге" Ф-16 "Агрессором" показывает, что правду они скрывают. С Ф-117 тоже шумели о его "могуществе" пока югославы его не сшибли. Сейчас уже успокоилась американская пропаганда относительно неуязвимости этого самолета. 
Если почитать вывешенные до этого мной брошюрки про американские стратегические бомбардировщики и развитие стратегической авиации США, то там можно вычитать интересную инфу. Хоть эти книжечки чисто популистско-пропагандистские с аналитическим уклоном, но там есть интересные моменты. К примеру, в февральской брошюре Ребекки Грант четко написано, что "невидимость" это условное понятие, полностью невидимым сделать самолет в настоящее время и в ближайшем будущем не позволяет технология. Это подтвердило участие Ф-117 в боевом применении в Югославии. Основные направления развития тех же самолетов стратегической авиации как В-2, будет направлено на развитие электроники и переход на гиперзвуковую скорость. В книге затронуты тот же Ф-117, Ф-22 и Ф-35... Интересно приведены высказывания по этому поводу генерал-майора Джека Джуниора Каттона Начальника Управления в Воздушном боевом командовании АБ Ленгли, который и возглавляет Совет Боевого Управления ВВС США (Maj. Gen. Jack J. Catton Jr., director of Requirements at Air Combat Command, Langley AFB, Va., Catton manages the definition of operational requirements and chairs the Combat Air Forces Requirements Oversight Council.). Он рассматривает МиГ-29 как главную угрозу и назвал их "острой проблемой" для ударной стратегической авиации США в настоящее время. Тем более при вооружении пилотов этого самолета шлемным прицельным комплексом... Он подчеркнул, что российские системы С-400 "Триумф" и С-300 практически сводят на нет действия авиации США. Если эти системы Россия отправит на широкий рынок, то мощь ВВС США будет просто напросто заперта ими "под замком", в том числе и крылатые ракеты, которые без проблем уничтожаются этими системами. Китай у него вызывает так же беспокойство... Однако генерал сказал, что сейчас возложены большие надежды на развитие "Стелс" самолетов, которые имеют некоторые шансы. В частности это уничтожение при первом ударе этими самолетами, с помощью гиперзвуковых ракет, максимум сил ПВО противника. Но однозначно, командование США рассматривает Россию и Китай как потенциальных врагов. К примеру про Китай написано конкретно - China’s People’s Liberation Army Air Forces have hundreds of fighters capable of forming a dense carpet of defense against a bomber attempting to penetrate. Что переводится как - У Военно-Воздушных Сил Народной Освободительной Армии Китая есть сотни истребителей, способных к формированию плотного кольца обороны против бомбардировщиков, пытающегося проникнуть к ним. Фактически доброжелательность и миролюбие Америки во всей красе. Но если подумать, тут уже высказывания идут не по обороне Америки, а про удары по другим государствам, конкретно по тому же Китаю и России.... 

Так что занимательное чтение. И про причитывании подобной информации, от самих же хозяев Ф-22, просто начнут руки потеть...  

*И по январскому учению... Сомнения у меня, что будет что-то "удивительное". И не надейтесь!*

----------


## Холостяк

А пока... Австралийцы на "Красном Флаге"....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии с "Красного Флага"...

----------


## Холостяк

Ф-22 на "Красном Флаге"... Бесспорно... Красавец!!!   
Последняя фото он рядом с "Агрессорами"...

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и Ф-16 "Агрессоров"....

----------


## Холостяк

F-16 SQ "Aggressors", AF Nellis...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще с Неллис....

----------


## Холостяк

Потом вот любопытные "мелочи" на фото....
Это Ф-15 "Агрессоров".. На первом, помимо подвесного бака, интересный "прибамбас" на пилончике с боку висит... Хотя на Ф-16 предыдущего поста на предпоследнем фото, подобный контейнер находится...
Потом шлемафончик тоже у пилота..., у которого явно не опознавательные знаки "Агрессоров"... Так как у "Агрессоров" стандарт на третьем фото - шлемафоны и нашивки....
Вообщем эксперементируют...

----------


## Artem2

> ...А в 1940-1945 как это называлось?


В то время ВВС входили как род войск в состав Сухопутных войск США и назывались US Army Air Force (USAAF).

----------


## fulcrum

> В то время ВВС входили как род войск в состав Сухопутных войск США и назывались US Army Air Force (USAAF).


 Cпасибо, я это уже понял. Обяснили-с.

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии с Учебного Центра по боевому применению авиации флота США Фаллон в Неваде "Топ Ган" (U.S. Naval Strike Warfare Center, NAS Fallon, Nevada)

*Заповеди летчиков Авиации Флота США:*

- СКОРОСТЬ ЭТО ЖИЗНЬ - ЧЕМ БОЛЬШЕ, ТЕМ ЛУЧШЕ. 
- БУДЬ НЕПРЕДСКАЗУЕМЫМ - ИЗМЕНЯЙ ТАКТИКУ, ПРОФИЛИ, ВЫСОТЫ, МАРШРУТЫ ИЛИ ВРЕМЯ ПОДХОДА, И НЕ ЛЕТАЙ ВДОЛЬ ДОРОГ, РЕК, ЖЕЛЕЗНОДОРОЖНЫХ ПУТЕЙ. 
- НИКОГДА НЕ ЛЕТАЙ ЗА ВЕДУЩИМ НА "6 ЧАСОВ", ОДНАКО СОХРАНЯЙ ТЕСНОЕ ВЗАИМОДЕЙСТВИЕ. 
- НЕ ПОВТОРЯЙ ОДИНАКОВЫХ ЗАХОДОВ - POP/ROLL-IN/PULL-OFF (ОДНА АТАКА И УНОСИ ЗАДНИЦУ). 
- ИЗБЕГАЙ ПОСТОЯННОГО СОБСТВЕННОГО РАДИОИЗЛУЧЕНИЯ. 
- ТРИЖДЫ ПРОРАБОТАЙ ПОЛЕТНЫЙ ЛИСТ БОЕВОГО ЗАДАНИЯ. 
- НИКОГДА НЕ ВСТУПАЙ В ДУЭЛЬ С ЗЕНИТНЫМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ ПРОТИВНИКА (SAM/AAA)! 
- ДЕРЖИ ГОЛОВУ "НА ШАРНИРЕ" - SAM/MIG, КОТОРЫХ ТЫ НЕ УВИДИШЬ, ДОСТАНУТ ТЕБЯ. 
- ИЗБЕГАЙ ОСКОЛОЧНЫХ "ШАПОК" ОТ РАЗРЫВОВ ЗЕНИТНЫХ СНАРЯДОВ. 
- ИСПОЛЬЗУЙ СЮРПРИЗЫ И УЛОВКИ, ДЕРИСЬ НЕЧЕСТНО !!! 
- КОНТРОЛИРУЙ УРОВЕНЬ ЗЕМЛИ - ЗЕМЛЯ ИМЕЕТ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ ПОРАЖЕНИЯ PK=1.0, А SAM, AAA И ИСТРЕБИТЕЛИ - МЕНЬШЕ. 
- ПРИ ВОЗВРАТЕ НА БАЗУ НЕ ЭКОНОМЬ ВРЕМЯ - ЭТО УЖЕ ЗА СЧЕТ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА. 
- KISS - Keep It Smile, Stupid ! (Делай все просто, идиот!)

----------


## Холостяк

Да... У пилота сложно разобрать позывной... Я имею в виду у того, что написано на шлемафоне "БОРЯ". В реальности у него позывной "BOR". Это или жаргонное "Медведь", или "Скучный чел" ("Мочаливый"), или есть перевод как "Отверстие ствола оружия" (дульное отверстие)... Точно ответит только он сам. Это так же как и полковник Дж.Л. Сталнакер (J.L. Stalnaker), я фото его самолета Ф-18 б\н 00 с цифровым камуфляжем размещал ранее на этой ветке. У него позывной "Balls" - "Шары" (на жаргоне это переводится как "Мошонка", т.е. яйца). С переводом позывных утык, парни выбирают их "себе на уме". Гадать тут сложно. К примеру у амеров развито выражение "железные яйца", возможно полковник имеет в виду, что он "Реальный" мужик, т.е. с "яйцами"... Но у нас воспринимается это несколько по-другому.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще дополню фотографиями "советских морячков" из "Топ Ган".....

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и еще.... Последний из морской пехоты....

----------


## fulcrum

Холостяк, мне показалось или я где-то видел Ф-18 с б\н 200  вместо 00? Это тот же или другой, просто все тот же цифровой камуфляж.

----------


## fulcrum

[QUOTE][ НЕ ПОВТОРЯЙ ОДИНАКОВЫХ ЗАХОДОВ - POP/ROLL-IN/PULL-OFF (ОДНА АТАКА И УНОСИ ЗАДНИЦУ)./QUOTE] в духе америкосов - у них самое ценное, как ни странно задница, а не голова. И "Дерись нечестно" тоже их тема.

----------


## AC

> НЕ ПОВТОРЯЙ ОДИНАКОВЫХ ЗАХОДОВ - POP/ROLL-IN/PULL-OFF (ОДНА АТАКА И УНОСИ ЗАДНИЦУ).
> в духе америкосов - у них самое ценное, как ни странно задница, а не голова...


В таком случае у нас -- ноги, потому что у нас обычно уносят ноги...  :Biggrin:  




> И "Дерись нечестно" тоже их тема.


У нас это называется "военная хитрость"...

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, мне показалось или я где-то видел Ф-18 с б\н 200 вместо 00? Это тот же или другой, просто все тот же цифровой камуфляж.


Разные бортА, разные пилоты - разные позывные....

Вот б\н 00, а вот б\т 200 - обе машины из "Черных рыцарей" VMFA-314... 
Качество съемки 200-ки плохое, но можно разобрать надпись вроде как - Col Karl Wedck??? "The Fighting ????" (полковник Карл Ведск??? "Атакующий ???")

Я как понял; у них в VMFA-314 один SQ (WQ) б\н с двухзначными номерами, другой с трех... Эти полковники - рук.состав.

Однако есть информация что б\н 200 уже в земле. Вроде как 21 июля 2004 года он столкнулся в воздухе с F/A‑18B с\номер 162870 у Arlington, на р. Колумбия, Орегон, США. Пилот катапультировался.

----------


## fulcrum

> У нас это называется "военная хитрость"...


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Все равно лучше звучит: "...а теперь применяем военную хитрость..." чем: "...а теперь уносим задницы...."



> В таком случае у нас -- ноги, потому что у нас обычно уносят ноги...


 Тоже верно.....



> Однако есть информация что б\н 200 уже в земле. Вроде как 21 июля 2004 года он столкнулся в воздухе с F/A‑18B с\номер 162870 у Arlington, на р. Колумбия, Орегон, США. Пилот катапультировался.


 -1 (и то хорошо). А они будут только часть самолетов перекрашивать в "пиксели", или это вообще эксклюзивная раскраска "для понта"?  Ведь "земной" камуфляж теперь америкосы собираются только цифровой выпускать. (?)

----------


## Холостяк

> А они будут только часть самолетов перекрашивать в "пиксели", или это вообще эксклюзивная раскраска "для понта"? Ведь "земной" камуфляж теперь америкосы собираются только цифровой выпускать. (?)


Естественно всю технику перекрашивать - дорого..., все будет постепенно...
Вот ссылки:

http://www.hyperstealth.com/ADP/index.html

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/...ircraft-01716/

там на страничках еще много ссылок с фото...


Вот на русском:
http://lenta.ru/news/2006/01/09/camo/

Но машина однозначно красивая!

----------


## FLOGGER

> [COLOR=black] С Ф-117 тоже шумели о его "могуществе" пока югославы его не сшибли. комплексом...


Во-первых, нигде до сих пор точно не указано, каким способом был сбит Ф-117. А во-вторых, именно то,что вокруг сбития Ф-117 развернута такая шумиха, и каждый тянет "одеяло " на себя (летчики, ракетчики) и говорит о том, что сбить Ф-117 действительно крайне трудно. Вот если бы их наваляли с десяток, то можно было бы сказать, что это фуфло.

----------


## Холостяк

> Во-первых, нигде до сих пор точно не указано, каким способом был сбит Ф-117. А во-вторых, именно то, что вокруг сбития Ф-117 развернута такая шумиха, и каждый тянет "одеяло " на себя (летчики, ракетчики) и говорит о том, что сбить Ф-117 действительно крайне трудно. Вот если бы их наваляли с десяток, то можно было бы сказать, что это фуфло.




Ну никто не говорит, что их сбить проще простого...
И никто не говорит, что рядовой Лагода его без проблем сразу обнаружит и собъет!         
Там я и указал, что на них возлагают американцы большие надежды при "пробивании" ПВО... Реальность такова, что они действительно обладают определенной технологией, но и их хозяева подтверждают, о том что полностью "невидимым" самолет в настоящее время сделать - не позволяет современная технология. 
И про "наваляли" с десяток..., может быть и наваляли если б их часто использовали. Эти самолеты используют при поражении конкретной цели их и "подгоняют" специально для выполнения определенной задачи, и причем не легкой... Вылет "Стелс" дороже в несколько раз, чем вылет на поражение цели тем же Ф-15. Поэтому их не часто и используют. 
Касаемо тянут "одеяло" летчики и ракетчики, то там уже определились давно... Есть технология определения чем был сбит самолет, а это элементарно - надо обнаружить поражающие элементы и характерные следы поражения на самолете... Обломки без проблем дали эту возможность... Вроде как есть инфа, что и наши спецы там "взглянули"... Вроде и фамилию пилота называют и обстоятельства происшедшего... 
Так что - один раз удалось, там и второй и третий будет... Только прилетают пусть..., а прицел и оружие уж наведем... За этим не "заржавеет"!

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии АЭ выполняющей в учебных боях роль вероятных противников. Летчики из  - "Топ Ган" (U.S. Naval Strike Warfare Center). Это - SQ "Viper" ("Гадюки"). О них я давал инфу ранее на этой ветке.

----------


## Холостяк

И еще фотографии "АСов" из Учебного Центра....

----------


## Холостяк

И продолжаю......

----------


## fulcrum

Что касается сбития Ф-117, сбит он был не то из "Тора" не то из "Куба", Югославы применили хитрый прием, включив на относительно небольшое время радар комплекса, запустили на "помесь бегемота с богомолом" ракеты, свернули за рекордное время установку, и вместо него оставили работающие микроволновки, через полчаса "ЗРК" (микроволновкам) не повезло - на то место обрушились ракеты. В "Авиаторах" рассказывали". Кстати один 117-ый сбил один из 10 ка уцелевших югославских МиГов-29-ых. (пилота не припомню). Пы-Сы: Холостяк а есть фото с "КФ" британских "Харриеров", они же там тоже были.

----------


## Любомирский

Ф-117 по моему сбили с С-125 Нева-М.

----------


## Захарий

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...9&d=1172226154
Вставлю свои 5 копеек  :Smile:  Этот МиГ-21Ф-13, ежели мне память не изменяет, был угнан в 1967 году завербованными израильтянами иракским пилотом.
Подробнее тут: http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...penicilin.html

Большое спасибо за тему, *Холостяк*! С удовольствием почитал, хотя и знал уже кое-что по "Красному Флагу". А уж фотографий сколько накачал...  :Wink:

----------


## fulcrum

> Ф-117 по моему сбили с С-125 Нева-М.


Вполне возможно,  давно смотрел - не припомню.

----------


## fulcrum

Ф-18 считаю самым эффектным и красивим истребителем запада, целеустремленный, с плавными обводами,  элегантно скошенными вбок килями.... вах, красавец! Чудесный истребитель! Особенно классно смотрится в серо-черной и темно-синей цветовой гамме, ну и конечно под "цифровик".
Кстати, смотрел передачу, где-то в мае про "Супер Хорнет" там система наведения реализована  очень хитро: шлемофон очень похож на ш. Ф-35-го, специальные устройства отслеживают положение глаза, движения зрачка, потом камп супер-пупер быстро обрабатывает информацию и "захватыват" самолет неприятеля. Судя по всему аналог "ШЛЕМа" на Су-27.

----------


## fulcrum

> Так что - один раз удалось, там и второй и третий будет... Только прилетают пусть..., а прицел и оружие уж наведем... За этим не "заржавеет"!


 Нда.... Жалею об одном: у Югославов не было С-300 или хотя бы С-200, тогда бы с небес падали кучи "Стелсов", Ф-15, Ф-16 и прочей нечисти.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ф-18 считаю самым эффектным и красивим истребителем запада, целеустремленный, с плавными обводами, элегантно скошенными вбок килями.... вах, красавец! Чудесный истребитель! .


Специально для Вас!!!
Ближний воздушный бой МиГ-29 с Ф-18:
http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/Enrouk/855/
Но видно, что немец на 29-м, когда ему в хвост зашли и не "напрягался" стряхнуть 18-й. Явно поддавалово! Однако в начале ролика видно, что немец хорошо уцепился за 18-м, который действительно напрягался на вертикале, чтоб сбросить его......
И написано в заглавии, что швейцарский Ф-18, однако разговор на английском... С какого? Вопросов много, но лучше и не грузиться... Толку нет...
Лучше посмотреть. Снято хорошо!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот еще ролики...
Вот прикольный фильм:
http://www.patricksaviation.com/vide...nny%20K./2561/

Агрессоры:
http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/SAS73/2239/

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и еще добавляю краснозвездных F-18 из VFC-12 "Fighting Omars"... Я ранее о них тоже упоминал... Такие же Агрессоры! 
Вообщем не мало у них спецов для тренировок, которые усиленно выполняют свою работу... Фотки сентябрьские... При открытии в другом окне, качество лучше...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще...
На первом фото окрас Ф-18 из "Омаров" стандартный ВВС США...

----------


## fulcrum

> Специально для Вас!!!
> Ближний воздушный бой МиГ-29 с Ф-18:


 Лично мое мнение: МиГарь, при всем моем уважении к "Хорнету", успел порвать бы 18-ого как тузик грелку, раза три как минимум. "Отличная реклама", "...нереалистично...", "...у МиГа  огромное преимущество в позиции...", "...в реальном бою МиГ бы выигал..."-таково практически единогласное мнение в отзывах, и я с этим мнением согласен. Хоть Ф-18 и круто, МиГ то все равно лучше! :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

Огромное спасибо за свеженькие фото! :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

При всей моей неприязни к раскрашиванию бортов ВВС США под ВВС РФ, "Хорнету" звездочки идут! :Smile:

----------


## Антон

Холостяк, а вы не встречали реконструкций камуляжа этих Хорнетов,или фотографий живота этих самолётов(чтоб текстуру сделать)

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, а вы не встречали реконструкций камуляжа этих Хорнетов,или фотографий живота этих самолётов(чтоб текстуру сделать)


Поищу...

А на подвесном у Ф-18 надпись "AMBUSH" - т.е. "Засада"....

----------


## Антон

Когда-то делал текстуру"Цифрового Хорнета" для Локона

----------


## Холостяк

Не нашел я фотографий Ф-18 из Агрессоров с видом брюшка... Вот только из моделей нашел картинку, правда, не особо качество... Я сам не делал моделей иностранных самолетов и нет по ним расцветки... Конкретный борт надо фотографировать... Только я смотрю, что они особо не заморачиваются с нашим комуфляжем, рисуют произвольно. Вот есто фото Ф-15 с низу, так там у них камуфляж, а не как у нас одним цветом...
Если уж затронули Ф-18 в Агрессорах, выкладываю еще фото этого самолета.

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото одной АЭ Агрессоров на Ф-18...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю...
Хочешь мира - готовься к войне... Цивилизованно так все...

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и еще....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю....

----------


## Холостяк

Интересный "цифровой" камуфляж... 
Обложечка книги...

----------


## Антон

Страничка с Агрессорами на airliners

http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true

----------


## Холостяк

Начинаю  выкладывать фотографии с авиабазы Неллис из Дома "Красного Флага"...
Снимал турист посетивший базу с экскурсией...

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии...
"Гадюки" - съемка из далека...
А-10...

----------


## Холостяк

А-10 с Неллис... Небольшой экскурс...

----------


## Холостяк

Экскурсия в Доме "Красного Флага" в уголок беспилотника...
Сам "Предатор" и место операторов...

----------


## Холостяк

Рабочее место операторов беспилотника...

И молдавский МиГ-29...

Продолжение следует...

----------


## fulcrum

У-у-у! Пока меня не было тема серьезно продвинулась, спасибо за фотки "Хорнета"! Холостяк, так держать! Очень интересная инфа!

----------


## Антон

> А-10 с Неллис... Небольшой экскурс...


А сколько самолётов A-10C у USAF?

----------


## fulcrum

Классная раскрасочка у канадского Хорнета. Я у себя нашел книгу про Хорнеты, выкладываю раскраски насовскую, из Топ гана (топгановский б/н 00), австралийский и еще худ. раскраску и забавную статью про облет Китти Хока. Пы-Сы: правда это немного не по теме. Пы-Сы н2: фотки отсканированы немного убого, не обессудьте товарищи!

----------


## fulcrum

продолжение.....

----------


## fulcrum

> Когда-то делал текстуру"Цифрового Хорнета" для Локона


 Мне б такую! Хорошо сделали. Жаль что в Локоне нельзя полетать на "Хорнете" и МиГ-23. Блин, интересно когда Локон "Черная акула" выходит, скриншоты смотрел-красиво, даже очень! Извиняюсь за ОФФ ТОП.

----------


## Холостяк

> А сколько самолётов A-10C у USAF?


Вот ссылка по составу Учебного Центра... Но точных цифр нет, по А-10. 

http://www.nellis.af.mil/library/fac...et.asp?id=4098

А вот ссылка из Вилкипедии на это авиа крыло... 57 Wing... Их знак стоит на борту А-10.. На фотке с боку его видно...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/57th_Wing

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фото из Дома "Красного Флага"...
Молдавский МиГ-29...
И фото из "Зверинца" (" Zoo") на Неллис...

----------


## Холостяк

О "Зверинце" в Учебном Центре на АБ Неллис я рассказывал ранее, показывал его место расположение в Гугле...
Продолжаю фото...

----------


## AC

> О "Зверинце" в Учебном Центре на АБ Неллис я рассказывал ранее, показывал его место расположение в Гугле...
> Продолжаю фото...


Да уж... И кто там только у них такие топорные модели 1:1 делает?...  :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

Тоже приму участие и добавлю кадры из фильма...

----------


## fulcrum

И еще стопкадры которые Холостяк не выкладывал...

----------


## fulcrum

И еще немного.....

----------


## fulcrum

И предпоследние....

----------


## fulcrum

последние....

----------


## AC

> А сколько самолётов A-10C у USAF?


Первый А-10С они получили 29 ноября 2006 г.:
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123033331
До конца 2007 г. должны получить уже 93 самолета:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2006/12/01/thunder/
К августу 2007-го получили 75 бортов. В сентябре этого года первые из них достигли "оперативной готовности". Программа модернизации 356 самолетов была рассчитана до 2011 г.:
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2007/09/04/127635.html

----------


## fulcrum

> Первый А-10С они получили 29 ноября 2006 г.:


а что за модификация такая "с"?

----------


## AC

> а что за модификация такая "с"?


Коротко здесь:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/attack/a10c.html

----------


## fulcrum

АС, спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## AC

> ...Им главное просмотреть сам "процесс", чтобы были летчики другой школы. Тогда был период когда они проводили учебные бои с бывшими братьями по оружию немцами на МиГ-29. Сейчас практически им не с кем "размяться"...


Это отчего же вдруг? Разве не осталось больше в НАТО и вообще, по миру, МиГ-29? Вот они только что с болгарами "размялись":
http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...d.php?t=122585
И с поляками это делают, кстати, регулярно.
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Это отчего же вдруг? Разве не осталось больше в НАТО и вообще, по миру, МиГ-29? Вот они только что с болгарами "размялись":
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums...d.php?t=122585
> И с поляками это делают, кстати, регулярно.


Если почитаете повнимательно ветку, то речь идет не о технике (с индийцами они тоже тренируются на нашей технике), речь идет о летчиках "старичках". Тех кто обучался еще в советской летной школе. К примеру по немцам, это те летчики, кто еще служил в Национальной Нородной армии ГДР, некоторые из которых заканчивали наши училища, академии... 
А с "железом" они и сами у себя тренируются, на тех же молдавских МиГах... Толк то если в кабинете 29-го сидит американец или молодой болгарин? Уровень приближения к реальным вероятным противникам в данном случае не высокий. Так что и на тренажерах можно "разминаться"...

----------


## kazachok

Действительно, судя по самохвалебным отзывам индусов они их сделали ине плохо на учениях Cope India 06. Ну а судя по тому что америкосы этот момент никак не опровергли, видимо так оно и есть. Кстати, никто не в курсе, Ред флаг -аляска 08-01 реально были или нет. Что-то кроме анонса больше ни одного всхлипа не нашел.

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фото из Дома "Красного Флага"...
"Зверинец"...

----------


## Холостяк

Из "Зверинца"....

----------


## AC

> ...Толк то если в кабинете 29-го сидит американец или молодой болгарин? Уровень приближения к реальным вероятным противникам в данном случае не высокий...


А у них кто, собственно, "реальный верояный противник"? 50-летний русский что ли?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> А у них кто, собственно, "реальный верояный противник"? 50-летний русский что ли?


Опять тупить начинаете?

----------


## AC

> Опять тупить начинаете?


Это Вы опять свое начинаете...
О каких "старичках" советской летной школы Вы говорите?
В каких, в чьих ВВС Вы их вообще хотите найти на рубеже 2007/2008 гг.?
Какой вообще интерес может представлять некая "школа", которая де-факто уже не существует и уже минимум 15 лет вообще никак не развивается?
Или Вы считатае, что "старички" советской летной школы летают в ВВС Индии? Если так, то Вы глубоко ошибаетесь...  :Smile: 

Для американцев сегодня на таких учениях представляет интерес любой нормально подготовленный и оснащенный по современным меркам "противник". И они с удовольствием используют любую возможность -- англичан, немцев, южнокорейцев, венгров, поляков..., а не сидят и не мечтают о каких-то там "старичках" советской школы...

----------


## fulcrum

> Или Вы считатае, что "старички" советской летной школы летают в ВВС Индии? Если так, то Вы глубоко ошибаетесь...


 АС вы ведь помните гражданина Милитариста, так вот когда здесь шло активное обсуждения учений "Коуп" то там был черным по белому написано: "индийцы в учебных боях с американцами пользовались тактикой СССР/российской тактикой", насколько мне известно, ВВС Индии никто у нас не обучается но для американцев интерес представляют новые Су-30 и тактика, а у немцев МиГ-29 (которыми распологают пиндосы) да еще и тактика НАТОвская, да еще и полоты в СССР не обучались, на фига им немцы тогда?

----------


## AC

> АС вы ведь помните гражданина Милитариста, так вот когда здесь шло активное обсуждения учений "Коуп" то там был черным по белому написано: "индийцы в учебных боях с американцами пользовались тактикой СССР/российской тактикой", насколько мне известно, ВВС Индии никто у нас не обучается но для американцев интерес представляют новые Су-30 и тактика...


Я, конечно, помню гр. Милитариста, но думать, что индусы пользовались некой сокровенной "тактикой СССР" -- это упрощение страшное, это просто иллюзия.
Думать, что эта "тактика СССР" по-прежнему содержится где-то в закромах российских ВВС в качестве непобедимого способа превосходства над противником, и американцы хотят через индусов до этих закромов докопаться -- еще большая иллюзия.
У индусов своя летная тактическая школа -- такая, какя есть -- тоже с давними традициями, с большой собственной практикой, с богатым анализом и заимствованем опыта из других школ.
Даже если когда-то в основе их тактики лежала школа советская, то думать, что они сейчас ведут бои по учебникам СССР обр. 1986 г. -- заблуждение.
Это какие-то штампы на уровне "Красной Звезды" в худших ее проявлениях.
Индусы не папуасы какие-нибудь, и никогда ими и не были в общем-то...  :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

> Я, конечно, помню гр. Милитариста, но думать, что индусы пользовались некой сокровенной "тактикой СССР" -- это упрощение страшное, это просто иллюзия.
> Думать, что эта "тактика СССР" по-прежнему содержится где-то в закромах российских ВВС в качестве непобедимого способа превосходства над противником, и американцы хотят через индусов до этих закромов докопаться -- еще большая иллюзия.
> У индусов своя летная тактическая школа -- такая, какя есть -- тоже с давними традициями, с большой собственной практикой, с богатым анализом и заимствованем опыта из других школ.
> Даже если когда-то в основе их тактики лежала школа советская, то думать, что они сейчас ведут бои по учебникам СССР обр. 1986 г. -- заблуждение.
> Это какие-то штампы на уровне "Красной Звезды" в худших ее проявлениях.
> Индусы не папуасы какие-нибудь, и никогда ими и не были в общем-то...


 Все таки отчасти в этих схватках индийцами практиковалась наша тактика. Здесь же, на "КФ" была куча статей и бурное обсуждение. Тем более я не писал что она непобедимая, это вы уже сами додумали...

----------


## AC

> Все таки отчасти в этих схватках индийцами практиковалась наша тактика. Здесь же, на "КФ" была куча статей и бурное обсуждение. Тем более я не писал что она непобедимая, это вы уже сами додумали...


Ну, многие же здесь исходят из 2 основых итогов этих схваток:
а) тактика наша;
б) индусы этой "тактикой" амеров надрали (стало быть -- непобедимая).
Ладно, будем считать -- сам додумал, хотя сам я так как раз не считаю.

Всем, конечно, приятно повторять: индусы (!) надрали (!!) амеров (!!!) нашей тактикой (!!!!). Приятно звучит -- ласкает слух, тешит военное самолюбие, ничего не скажешь.
Только никто не может толком объяснить -- в чем же собственно ее "нашесть"?
 :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

АС, я так вас понял: вы думаете что я наивный идиот, который пусть вслух не говорит, но думает раз индусы надрали амеров с применением небольшой частицы нашей тактики, то победили мы (Россия)! Нет, я отлично понимаю что дело сделали индусы и как я где то читал "на индийский каравай ты свой рот не разевай!" Я вполне здраво понимаю что победа здесь не наша, приятно, лично для меня, другое-амеров надрали, пусть не наши стратегические союзники, а просто дружественное гос-во на наших самолетах! :Smile:

----------


## AC

> АС, я так вас понял: вы думаете что я наивный идиот, который пусть вслух не говорит, но думает раз индусы надрали амеров с применением небольшой частицы нашей тактики, то победили мы (Россия)! Нет, я отлично понимаю что дело сделали индусы и как я где то читал "на индийский каравай ты свой рот не разевай!" Я вполне здраво понимаю что победа здесь не наша, приятно, лично для меня, другое - амеров надрали, пусть не наши стратегические союзники, а просто дружественное гос-во на наших самолетах!


Я вообще не склонен считать кого бы то ни было "наивным идиотом". Нет у меня такой привычки в принципе. Но Ваша "постановка" итогов несколько иная -- да, индусы молодцы (если надрали действительно), но дело здесь не в "стариках" советской школы, которых якобы так вожделеют амеры и на которых якобы все держится еще где-то -- например, в Индии... Повторю им нужен любой сильный противник -- хоть пакистанцы, хоть индонезийцы, хоть те же поляки, кстати... -- с которого можно было бы пользы поиметь.
Они бы и с Харчевским, конечно, подрались с удовольствием, но боюсь, это им будет очень дорого стоить -- он занят очень, его летное время дорого стоит...  :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

> Они бы и с Харчевским, конечно, подрались с удовольствием, но боюсь, это им будет очень дорого стоить -- он занят очень, его летное время дорого стоит...


...э-э-э, а кто это такой?



> пакистанцы


 У-у-у, да у пакистанцев кроме ф-16-ых первых модификаций и нет нечего.... А у индусов Су-30 (вот это амеров и привлекает), че они их на "Рэд Флаг"  по вашему зовут?

----------


## AC

> ...э-э-э, а кто это такой?


Это он:  :Smile: 
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.
(по ссылке от Холостяка)

----------


## Холостяк

> Это Вы опять свое начинаете...
> О каких "старичках" советской летной школы Вы говорите?
> В каких, в чьих ВВС Вы их вообще хотите найти на рубеже 2007/2008 гг.?
> Какой вообще интерес может представлять некая "школа", которая де-факто уже не существует и уже минимум 15 лет вообще никак не развивается?
> Или Вы считатае, что "старички" советской летной школы летают в ВВС Индии? Если так, то Вы глубоко ошибаетесь... 
> 
> Для американцев сегодня на таких учениях представляет интерес любой нормально подготовленный и оснащенный по современным меркам "противник". И они с удовольствием используют любую возможность -- англичан, немцев, южнокорейцев, венгров, поляков..., а не сидят и не мечтают о каких-то там "старичках" советской школы...


 
Конечно есть некоторые накладки в письменном общении. Но манера общения вопросами, как у Вас, еще более усложняет его. Вот в Вашей "вопросной" манере специально для Вас отвечу... Вроде когда объясняют в манере общения собеседника, то понятнее собеседнику...

По "старичкам"... 
А что, у нас уже нет пилотов за 50 лет? Харчевскому, Байонетову... сколько лет? 
Уровень подготовки пилота такого класса как Харчевский лучше или хуже любого современного кадрового молодого летчика нашего ИАП? 
Какая "некая", по Вашим словам, школа готовила летчика Харчевского??? И по какой "некой школе" его Центр готовит сейчас летчиков??? По какой "некой" школе обучал своих подчиненных Апакидзе???
И вообще, разве у нас изменилась советская школа подготовки летчиков или уже создали особую российскую?
А почему Вы считаете, что "некая", по Вашим словам, школа не развивается? Вы считаете, что опыт применения авиации в Югославии, Ираке, Чечне не проанализирован нашими специалистами и не внесены дополнения и изменения в теорию и практику боевого применения российской авиации?
Вы считаете что похоронили "некую" школу и "старичков"???

Почему в АЭ "Агрессоры" американцы выбирают только опытных и не молодых летчиков? Какую "некую школу" они изучают, чтоб пройти отбор в эту эскадрилью? Тактику воздушного боя какой "некой школы" они используют в учебных воздушных боях? Вот и "бились" бы амеры между собой, между авиационными подразделениями, а не создавали "Агрессоров" на краснозвездных самолетиках! И какой уровень подготовки летчика-агрессора интересует американских инструкторов; уровень Харчевского или курсанта ВВУЛ? Их ведь не интересует молодой пилот из Польши, Болгарии или Грузии... Они не собираются и не считают их летчиками достаточно подготовленными как вероятный противник. Так как в Польше, Болгарии уже давно все забыли и не готовят пилотов по "некой" школе... Она, как к примеру в Германии, уже давно, как Вы пишите, де-факто не существует. Ранее когда в США прилетали "старички" летчики бывшей ННА ГДР, тогда они представляли интерес американцев по уровню своей подготовленности. И то по двум параметрам: как высокие профи - АСЫ, и как реальные "без пяти минут" вероятные противники на своей боевой технике. Сейчас интереса в тех же молодых немецких летчиках у амеров тоже нет, так как "некой" школы у них тоже де-факто нет..., нет техники российского производства. Так как инструкторов, типа того же Харчевского, у немцев уже 10 лет как всех "ушли"... Кстати, венгры и поляки никогда не считались "серьезными" летчиками. Варшавском договоре сильные были немцы, еще наслышан о кубинцах как о классных пилотах.... 

И по второй части Вашего сообщения....
По индийцам Вы уже за меня в своей "вопросной" манере высказывайтесь и тут же "меня" исправляйте... Оригинально!

По индийцам уже давно все сказано... Просто я не понимаю людей, которые упираясь в стену что-то доказывают пользуя исключительно американские рекламно-пропагандистские статьи, или "анализы" от людей никакого отношения не имеющих к событию и вообще не профессионалов ... Даже просто, для общего развития, почитали бы другую сторону - индийцев... Это по упоминанию Вами того же Милитариста.... Индийцы сами неоднократно подтверждали, что советская летная школа для них являлась фундаментом. Я приводил тогда ссылку о том, что летающий начальник штаба ВВС Индии сказал о советской школе. Вот еще дополню ссылку индийца об этом учебном бое, где есть слова, что использовалась советская тактика 20-ти летней давности... http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...2200#post22200
И нечего некоторым выдумывать за индийцев, американцев и остальных. Просто высказывали бы свой взгляд и приводили мнения участников события или людей имеющих к нему отношение...., а не "анализы"... 

На современном этапе, и авиалюбителю понятно, что индийцы понимают и выполняют тактику "по своему"... Они уже давно работают самостоятельно и имеют свои наработки. Индийские пилоты многого добились, серьезно тренируются, многое совершенствуют и являются на сегодняшний день одними из самых лучших... Их школа развивается в собственном, отличном от российской, американской и китайской авиационных школ русле... Никто же не "кичится", что всему индийцы обязаны советам - это бред полный. Но ведь как не крути "корни" индийской школы растут от советской, как и техника то сейчас у них советская-российская, как и учат они пилотирование-ремонт этой техники (тех же МиГ-21, МиГ-23, МиГ-25, МиГ-29...) по советским учебным пособиям....

_Но я не хочу говорить об индийцах вне "Красного Флага"! Давайте отдельно ветку организуем и там, кого это интересует, как амеры с индийцами на Куопе тренировались и пусть обсуждают..._

Не согласен с Вами, что амеры сидят и мечтают о тренировке с подготовленными пилотами... По Вашим словам получается, что у них нет таковых!? Они что не могут организовать тренировки между собой? Или у них все слабаки? Так и слабакам можно тоже размяться? Зачем они создали "Агрессоров" и не одну АЭ, не две и не три...? Вот и "бились" бы амеры между собой, между авиационными подразделениями, а не создавали "Агрессоров" на краснозвездных самолетиках! Так им надо именно - ШКОЛА, почерк, мышление вероятного противника!!!! И отбор в "Агрессоры" жесткий... А сейчас у французов, англичан, израильтян, корейцев... - школа амеровская, техника амеровская, мышление амеровское... Опознавательные знаки, которых из далека не видать, только другие... Хотя почерк и хитрости, свойственные национальности, тоже отличают... Поэтому и интереса то у них - ни какого. Сейчас учения "Красный Флаг" проходят как "училищные летные курсы". У простых амеровских пилотов и интереса особого нет. А последний интерес был когда с немцами "старичками" на МиГ-29 схлестнулись... Тогда реально они в восторге были, мне участники этого рассказывали. Сейчас же амеры, я говорю о серьезных летчиках, ждут возможности схлестнуться с индийцами на "Красном Флаге"... У них и сейчас отбор туда начался серьезный. Мужики рвутся померяться с индийцами! Это вам не простой "Красный Флаг" с "курсантами"! А кто из лучших не хотел показать что он самый лучший из лучших? Вот и американцы с удовольствием хотят встретиться с ними. Померяться силами, взять и научится полезному и интересному из индийской школы...

И почему У Вас такой сарказм? Вы ошибаетесь! Серьезные американские летчики сидят и мечтают, чтоб померяться силами с теми же "старичками" - нашими пилотами! И это они сами говорили, когда наши летали в Рамштайн, когда американцы были в Липецке... Только они ведь реалисты, пока только с ними наши летают в "демонстрационный" полет на спарке. Зачем сидеть и фантазировать? 

Да и с индийским участием на "Красном Флаге" пока не известно.......

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну, многие же здесь исходят из 2 основых итогов этих схваток:
> Ладно, будем считать -- сам додумал, хотя сам я так как раз не считаю.
> Всем, конечно, приятно повторять: индусы (!) надрали (!!) амеров (!!!) нашей тактикой (!!!!). Приятно звучит -- ласкает слух, тешит военное самолюбие, ничего не скажешь.
> Только никто не может толком объяснить -- в чем же собственно ее "нашесть"?


Откуда у Вас такое? Где это написано, что кто-то исходит из выставленных и выдуманных Вами же "пунктиков"... Я не увидел такого на форуме... Повторения типа "надрали"... Хмм...
Вы в большей степени сами для себя выдумываете, а потом возмущаетесь!
Вон уже и за меня "вопросов" наотвечали и наисправляли "мои" ошибочные мнения... Вот и за fulcrum тоже ответили..., что чек отметил, что до Ваших умозаключений и не дошел...




> ,Они бы и с Харчевским, конечно, подрались с удовольствием, но боюсь, это им будет очень дорого стоить -- он занят очень, его летное время дорого стоит......


Только ли с Харчевским? А чем он занят? И сколько его летное время стоит? Вы наверное все знаете?

----------


## AC

> По "старичкам"... А что, у нас уже нет пилотов за 50 лет? Харчевскому, Байонетову... сколько лет?


Байнетов, как все мы знаем, пошел несколько по другой части. А один Харчевский и его Липецк развивать школу не могут -- мало их для этого...




> Уровень подготовки пилота такого класса как Харчевский лучше или хуже любого современного кадрового молодого летчика нашего ИАП?


В том то и дело, что на порядки выше, а воевать в качестве противника против кого бы то ни было (не дай Бог) придется не Харчевскому, а, в массе своей, молодым строевым летчикам ИАП. А у них тактических навыков воздушного боя нет вовсе...




> Какая "некая", по Вашим словам, школа готовила летчика Харчевского???


Харчевского -- безусловно советская. Только это когда было-то? Повторюсь: один Харчевский и его Центр не в состоянии ее поддерживать и развивать, у них просто не для этого возможностей.




> И по какой "некой школе" его Центр готовит сейчас летчиков???


Хороший вопрос! А кого, собственно, "готовит" сейчас его Центр?
Липецк делает сегодня 3 основные вещи:
а) поддерживает навыки собственных пилотов и обеспчивает восполнение своего же инструкторского личного состава.
б) ставит на крыло выпускников училищ, чтобы они элементарный допуск к полетам в полках получили.
в) обеспечивает переучивание на модернизированные образцы техники (Су-27СМ, Су-24М2, Су-25СМ), хотя их пока кот наплакал.
Все! Какие строевые полки на Су-27 и МиГ-29 у нас сейчас вообще практически обучаются воздушному бою на регулярной основе и кто их обучает?




> По какой "некой" школе обучал своих подчиненных Апакидзе???


Конечно, по советсткой. Но, увы, его уже нет с нами.




> И вообще, разве у нас изменилась советская школа подготовки летчиков или уже создали особую российскую?


Ее просто нет в советском понимании (в данном случае я не о принципах коммунизма, а о практике).




> А почему Вы считаете, что "некая", по Вашим словам, школа не развивается? Вы считаете, что опыт применения авиации в Югославии, Ираке, Чечне не проанализирован нашими специалистами и не внесены дополнения и изменения в теорию и практику боевого применения российской авиации?


Анализировали? А что толку, если:
а) летают в полках мало -- какое там освоение новой практики!?
б) такого оружия, как было в Югославии и Ираке, в ВВС РФ все равно нет
в) что было в Чечне мы все знаем -- ничего нового.




> Вы считаете что похоронили "некую" школу и "старичков"???


Да, считаю, что практически похоронили и ее придется создавать по-хорошему заново.




> Почему в АЭ "Агрессоры" американцы выбирают только опытных и не молодых летчиков? Какую "некую школу" они изучают, чтоб пройти отбор в эту эскадрилью? Тактику воздушного боя какой "некой школы" они используют в учебных воздушных боях? Вот и "бились" бы амеры между собой, между авиационными подразделениями, а не создавали "Агрессоров" на краснозвездных самолетиках!


Вот, Холостяк, дело, в частности-то, и в том, что у нас давно нет своих "Агрессоров". Никто не обобщает чужой опыт, не опробует его на практике, не внедряет и не прогоняет через него строевых летчиков. Харчевский -- не "Агрессор", задачи его Центра всегда были другие. А если уж на то пошло -- куда летали "за опытом" те же "харчевские" ребята в последние годы? Во Францию на юбилей "Нормандии-Неман" и в Норвегию с дипломатическим "госвизитом"... В каких поединках за рубежом участвовали? С кем из других стран вообще проводили учения наши ВВС? С  белорусами? Все! А ведь все летают, все обмениваются опытом, но не мы.




> И какой уровень подготовки летчика-агрессора интересует американских инструкторов; уровень Харчевского или курсанта ВВУЛ? Их ведь не интересует молодой пилот из Польши, Болгарии или Грузии... Они не собираются и не считают их летчиками достаточно подготовленными как вероятный противник. Так как в Польше, Болгарии уже давно все забыли и не готовят пилотов по "некой" школе... Она, как к примеру в Германии, уже давно, как Вы пишите, де-факто не существует. Ранее когда в США прилетали "старички" летчики бывшей ННА ГДР, тогда они представляли интерес американцев по уровню своей подготовленности. И то по двум параметрам: как высокие профи - АСЫ, и как реальные "без пяти минут" вероятные противники на своей боевой технике. Сейчас интереса в тех же молодых немецких летчиках у амеров тоже нет, так как "некой" школы у них тоже де-факто нет..., нет техники российского производства. Так как инструкторов, типа того же Харчевского, у немцев уже 10 лет как всех "ушли"...


Холостяк, строевые летчики ВВС США регулярно в ходе учений "спарингуются" и с поляками, и с венграми, и с болгарами... И до грузин дело дойдет, если все будет хорошо, поверьте...




> Кстати, венгры и поляки никогда не считались "серьезными" летчиками. Варшавском договоре сильные были немцы, еще наслышан о кубинцах как о классных пилотах...


Ну, у кого-то не считались, а у кого-то вполне себе считались. Чехословацкие ВВС, кстати, тоже очень неплохие были. А у Польши сейчас, безусловно, сильные ВВС -- по крайней мере, самые подготовленые в Восточной Европе. 




> И по второй части Вашего сообщения....
> По индийцам Вы уже за меня в своей "вопросной" манере высказывайтесь и тут же "меня" исправляйте... Оригинально!
> По индийцам уже давно все сказано... Просто я не понимаю людей, которые упираясь в стену что-то доказывают пользуя исключительно американские рекламно-пропагандистские статьи, или "анализы" от людей никакого отношения не имеющих к событию и вообще не профессионалов ... Даже просто, для общего развития, почитали бы другую сторону - индийцев... Это по упоминанию Вами того же Милитариста.... Индийцы сами неоднократно подтверждали, что советская летная школа для них являлась фундаментом. Я приводил тогда ссылку о том, что летающий начальник штаба ВВС Индии сказал о советской школе. Вот еще дополню ссылку индийца об этом учебном бое, где есть слова, что использовалась советская тактика 20-ти летней давности... http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...2200#post22200
> И нечего некоторым выдумывать за индийцев, американцев и остальных. Просто высказывали бы свой взгляд и приводили мнения участников события или людей имеющих к нему отношение...., а не "анализы"... 
> На современном этапе, и авиалюбителю понятно, что индийцы понимают и выполняют тактику "по своему"... Они уже давно работают самостоятельно и имеют свои наработки. Индийские пилоты многого добились, серьезно тренируются, многое совершенствуют и являются на сегодняшний день одними из самых лучших... Их школа развивается в собственном, отличном от российской, американской и китайской авиационных школ русле... Никто же не "кичится", что всему индийцы обязаны советам - это бред полный. Но ведь как не крути "корни" индийской школы растут от советской, как и техника то сейчас у них советская-российская, как и учат они пилотирование-ремонт этой техники (тех же МиГ-21, МиГ-23, МиГ-25, МиГ-29...) по советским учебным пособиям....
> _Но я не хочу говорить об индийцах вне "Красного Флага"! Давайте отдельно ветку организуем и там, кого это интересует, как амеры с индийцами на Куопе тренировались и пусть обсуждают..._


Я туда уже написал.




> Не согласен с Вами, что амеры сидят и мечтают о тренировке с подготовленными пилотами... По Вашим словам получается, что у них нет таковых!? Они что не могут организовать тренировки между собой? Или у них все слабаки? Так и слабакам можно тоже размяться?


Да проводят они тренировки между собой -- куда ж без этого...




> Зачем они создали "Агрессоров" и не одну АЭ, не две и не три...? Вот и "бились" бы амеры между собой, между авиационными подразделениями, а не создавали "Агрессоров" на краснозвездных самолетиках! Так им надо именно - ШКОЛА, почерк, мышление вероятного противника!!!! И отбор в "Агрессоры" жесткий...


Зачем -- см. выше.
Почему много -- отчасти из-за того, что у них "авиаций" много.




> А сейчас у французов, англичан, израильтян, корейцев... - школа амеровская, техника амеровская, мышление амеровское... Опознавательные знаки, которых из далека не видать, только другие... Хотя почерк и хитрости, свойственные национальности, тоже отличают...


Не знаю, как у корейцев, а у французов, англичан и израильтян в воздушном бою всегда было свое мышление.




> Поэтому и интереса то у них - ни какого. Сейчас учения "Красный Флаг" проходят как "училищные летные курсы". У простых амеровских пилотов и интереса особого нет. А последний интерес был когда с немцами "старичками" на МиГ-29 схлестнулись...


Да почему нет-то? Не было бы интереса -- никто бы на них денег не тратил, на эти учения.




> Тогда реально они в восторге были, мне участники этого рассказывали. Сейчас же амеры, я говорю о серьезных летчиках, ждут возможности схлестнуться с индийцами на "Красном Флаге"... У них и сейчас отбор туда начался серьезный. Мужики рвутся померяться с индийцами! Это вам не простой "Красный Флаг" с "курсантами"! А кто из лучших не хотел показать что он самый лучший из лучших? Вот и американцы с удовольствием хотят встретиться с ними. Померяться силами, взять и научится полезному и интересному из индийской школы...


Ну, если индусы согласятся, то амерам повезет...




> И почему У Вас такой сарказм? Вы ошибаетесь! Серьезные американские летчики сидят и мечтают, чтоб померяться силами с теми же "старичками" - нашими пилотами! И это они сами говорили, когда наши летали в Рамштайн, когда американцы были в Липецке... Только они ведь реалисты, пока только с ними наши летают в "демонстрационный" полет на спарке. Зачем сидеть и фантазировать?


Так где они "старички"-то наши с высоклассной советской супертактикой? Ау! Чего ж не летят померяться силами?




> Да и с индийским участием на "Красном Флаге" пока не известно.......


Ну, в Англию индусы 3 года летели -- их пригласили туда еще в 2004-м, а слетали только в 2007-м (приглашали, кстати, на высшем уровне -- лично премьер Блэр просил, и то они столько думали). Так что, может, амерам и повезет, только боюсь, индусы опять радары включать не будут на Су-30  :Smile: 




> Только ли с Харчевским? А чем он занят? И сколько его летное время стоит? Вы наверное все знаете?


Чем занят его Центр (а, б, в) -- см. выше.
А еще Центр занят тем, чем обычно, рутиной -- прежде, чем начать переучивать на тот же Су-27СМ, он должен написать все методики и инструкции.
А еще он, межу прочим, и разведавиацией в Центре занимается (Су-24МР).
А еще ему повесили подготовку теперь и на МиГ-31 (и МиГ-31БМ придется осваивать).
А еще у него теперь пилотажная группа своя.
А еще он депутат народный, друг Путина и прочая, прочая, прочая...
Так что много забот у генерала Харчевского.

----------


## Холостяк

Спасибо за ответы! 
Все Вы прекрасно знаете о реалиях!
Просто несколько взгляд уж очень пессимистичный на нашу авиацию..., краски слишком сгущаете..., несколько даже озлабляетесь... Мне это так показалось, по Вашим мыслям проходящим по сообщениям...
Я и сам знаю и вижу состояние дел там где я сейчас служу - в ВВС России. Но я несколько спокойно смотрю, конечно не через розовые очки, но веселее.

И списывать советскую авиационную школу Вы поторопились, как и наших старичков-асов. Хоть и пишете им "Ау!", сами то знаете - кто из старичков где. И как не крути "некая" школа у нас основа ВВС России, хоть и адаптирована под сложившуюся соцэкономситуацию...

По индийцам на "Красном Флаге"... Вот Британцы прилетели через три года... Правильно... Индийцев тоже официально приглашали американцы еще в 2004 году и именно на Су-30... 
Вот ссылка: http://www.telegraphindia.com/104072...ry_3539783.asp

Не торопятся, так как я указывал ранее, полезности британцам или индийцам в участии значительно меньше, чем хозяевам "Красного Флага"...

Вот ссылка на то как проходит дисскусия в правительстве Индии. Министр Обороны, ГК ВВС Индии - за участие в "Красном Флаге". Однако в Правительстве еще идут прения, одни там "За" другие - "Против"... Пока дисскусируют... Но Глава правительства дал "Одобрение"... Вроде, как это уже официальное решение.... Сторонники "Против" еще борятся...
Вот ссылка: http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...ow/2491596.cms

----------


## AC

> По индийцам на "Красном Флаге"...
> Министр Обороны, ГК ВВС Индии - за участие в "Красном Флаге". Однако в Правительстве еще идут прения, одни там "За" другие - "Против"... Пока дисскусируют... Но Глава правительства дал "Одобрение"... Вроде, как это уже официальное решение.... Сторонники "Против" еще борятся...


В Индии от парламента очень многое зависит -- правительство там партийное, так что дискутировать еще будут, думаю...
В пользу вероятности участия индусов говорит пока то, что у них сейчас очень хорошая динамика военных отношений с США -- очень выросло и продолжает расти число совместных учений (наземных, морских и пр.), а в этом году они даже впервые в истории (!) разрешили заход в Мадрас американского авианосца "Нимиц"!

----------


## Вовчек

Индийская школа воздушного боя, к советской школе НЕ ИМЕЕТ НИ КАКОГО ПРЯМОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ И ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЕЕ ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕМ. Наши сами признавали что у них есть чему поучится.

----------


## Холостяк

> Индийская школа воздушного боя, к советской школе НЕ ИМЕЕТ НИ КАКОГО ПРЯМОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ И ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЕЕ ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕМ. Наши сами признавали что у них есть чему поучится.


Точно!?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

*Продолжаю фото из Дома "Красного Флага"...*
*"Зверинец"...*

----------


## Холостяк

*И еще "Зверинец"...*

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фото и заканчиваю из Дома "Красного Флага"...
"Зверинец"...

----------


## Холостяк

Это фото из музея под открытым небом АБ Фалон, Невада....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще немножко...

----------


## juky-puky

> Индийская школа воздушного боя, к советской школе НЕ ИМЕЕТ НИ КАКОГО ПРЯМОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ И ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЕЕ ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕМ. Наши сами признавали что у них есть чему поучится.


- Естественно! Потому, что в основу советской школы воздушного боя были положены "Три источника, три составные части марксизма", а в основу индийской школы - "Камасутра"!..  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Естественно! Потому, что в основу советской школы воздушного боя были положены "Три источника, три составные части марксизма", а в основу индийской школы - "Камасутра"!..


Ну, ваще. Все-то ты опошлишь...

----------


## Холостяк

Поискал как же праздновали свой юбилей ВВС США. Нашел свеженькую программку... Мероприятий - море! Однако изучив, я понял что они приурочили все мероприятия от спортивных праздников по футболу-волейболу до встреч с ветеранами и построений личного состава к своему 60 летнему юбилею ВВС США. Включено множество авиационных шоу с полетами и показом техники. В принципе как и у нас, но у них больше помпезности и рекламы. У нас все скромнее... Однако хочется отдать должное, что они делают хороший промоушен своим ВВС, хорошую рекламу, пропагандируют службу и американский патриотизм... Выкладываю несколько страничек выборочно.
Если звезднополосатые флаги поменять на серпастомолоткастые и программку подписать замполитом... То напоминает... Вообщем... Умело используют американские коллеги методы наших политработников по организации культурно-массовых мероприятий...
Потом вышел в свет новый рекламно-пропагандистский журнальчик ВВС США. Киберпространство сейчас для них актуально, даже обложка об этой теме как и статья внутри журнала. Потом размещаю очередную рекламную статью про Ф-22. Это на радость фанатов этого звездолета... Людям желающим почерпнуть о нем что-то новое и интересное придется разочароваться...
Статья про медицину ВВС...
Статья про медаль за "сохранение духа в опасной ситуации"... Обратил внимание, что у военнослужащих на фото, к примеру сержанта Бюрона Алена - грудь как иконостас, как у Лени Брежнева - вся в наградах... Море планок! Если одеть все награды, то уж точно на спину придется цеплять. У нас такое "клеймят", смеются над подобным и считают перебором... У них видимо - нет...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще информация...

----------


## Холостяк

И продолженице...

Последняя картинка "вставляет" по смыслу любую партийную пропаганду... Американский солдат приехал в Афганистан поиграть с дитишками в прятки... Советские уже доигрались, вот теперь американские...

----------


## Холостяк

Есть еще интересная брошюрка... Официальное заявление ВВС США... Немного о юбилее, официальные заявления, основные направления работы и развития ВВС США... Любопытно для общего представления о них...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще ссылки на Цифровой камуфляж...:
Арабский воин в "цифре":
http://www.army.mil/-images/2007/08/...-14-080706.jpg

Сайт о камуфляже:
http://www.hyperstealth.com/spec4ce/...ack/index.html

----------


## Холостяк

Выкладываю но фотографий вертолетов с Учебного Центра "Топ Ган" со звездами. Они используются для боевой подготовке как авиационная техника вероятного противника... Кстати, вот задумался по поводу использования терминов "вероятный" или "условный" в конкретном случае об американских "Агрессорах".... Как военнослужащий не один раз принимал участие в учениях, читал учебные пособил, справочники, литературу, общался с коллегами и понял, что термин "вероятный" это когда не знаешь конкретно кто и гадаешь... Может быть внутренний враг, террорист, инопланетянин, т.е без конкретного определения круга врагов. Без одеваний-переодеваний в робу маньяков, платков-арафаток террористов Аль-Каиды или комбезов космических пришельцев или расскраски знаков "Космических ренджеров" на своей боевой технике.... "Условный" в большей степени когда назначают сослуживца(цев) для тренировки учебного упражнения и без лишних мыслей кто и что за силы за ним стоят.... "Придуманный", "выдуманный" противник... Так же как термин "условно сбит", то есть "выдуманно"... 
В конкретном случае "Агрессоров", я считаю, больше подходит термин "потенциальный" противник. Почитаешь официальные документы - они уже определили "кто есть кто", окраску нанесли, опознавательные знаки реального государства нарисовали, позывные взяли... Поэтому все таки "Агрессоры" больше выполняют роль "потенциального" противника в боевой подготовке. Если же касаться, к примеру, АЭ "Гадюки", то им действительно можно применить термин "вероятный"... Часть их боевой техники не имеет опознавательных знаков, кроме своего боевого подразделения... Как я и указывал ранее, американцы сами используют два термина "Aggressor" и "Adversary"...
И так вертолеты "потенциального" противника в Учебном Центре Авиации ВМФ США "Топ Ган"...

----------


## Холостяк

Представляю несколько очень любопытных документов американских ВВС по обучению военных летчиков Ф-18 Корпуса морской пехоты США ....
На первой картинке диаграмма налета часов летчиком Ф-18 Корпуса морской пехоты США по годам на примере общего налета и налета по  "нанесению удара" в месяц. Видно, что если общий налет с годами снижается, то снижение все таки происходит не за счет основной задачи выполняемой этими летчиками как "удар с воздуха". Часы на учебные тренировки на выполнение своего основного предназначения Морских летчиков в среднем не снизились с 93 по 99 год. Потом интересно что летчик налетывает в месяц около 15-20 часов. Прикидываем и в год получается 180-240 часов. 
На второй картинке "Как планируется тренировки"... Показаны Учебные центры и какие подразделения выполняют там тренировки по перехвату и уничтожению вражеских самолетов в любую погоду и атаке и уничтожению целей на земле... 
На третьей представлены основные упражнения тренировок летчиков... Это , к примеру, как заправка в воздухе, ночные полеты, воздушные бои, Полеты на предельно малых высотах, посадки (в том числе на авианосец,.....
Ну и далее расчасовочка по упражнениям...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще картинки из презентации ВВС США по Воздушно-космическим центрам управления (обложка - первая картинка)..., далее картинка по расположению этих Центров, потом картинка по Учебным центрам ВВС на территории США где проводятся учения типа "Красный Флаг"..., картинка с примером Авиа-космического боевого управления...

----------


## Холостяк

*Ну любят амеры фотографироваться на фоне "Красного Флага"...*

----------


## Геннадий

> Подходят к концу масштабные авиационные учения на авиа базе Неллис «Красный Флаг». Начались они 16 января этого года и обычно занимавшие две недели продолжались, с недельным перерывом, целый месяц. В этом году в них участвовало порядка 200 единиц авиационной техники, такие самолеты как Ф-16, Ф-15, Б-1Б, Б-2, Ф-117…, в том числе впервые и самолет Ф-22. Принимали участие самолеты «Торнадо» ВВС Великобритании и Ф-111 ВВС Австралии. Всего задействовано в учениях 5200 человек. В учениях принимали участие и вертолеты «Апач» Национальной гвардии. Подобные учения «Красный Флаг Аляска» проводятся ежегодно на Аляске.
> Капитан Джеймс Говин, командир 414 Эскадры ВВС США принимавшей участие в учениях, прокомментировал роль Ф-22 в «Красном Флаге»: " «Хищник» будет летать в «Красном Флаге» впервые, и его роль будет, прежде всего, эскортом для истребителей в тренировках в воздушном бою и для бомбардировщиков при нанесении учебных ударов по целям на земле. Однако он будет также демонстрировать способности по нанесению точечных ударов по целям на земле".
> 
> Краткая справка о учениях «Красный Флаг» (применял машинный перевод):
> - учения «Красный Флаг» должны повысить боевую готовность, способность и выживаемость участвующих частей, обеспечивая реалистическое обучение в воздухе, при угрозах с воздуха, земли и при ведении РЭБ, при этом предусматривается свободный обмен идеями между всеми участниками учений. 
> - образованный в 1975, «Красный Флаг» - реалистическая боевая подготовка, вовлекающее элитные воздушные силы от всех четырех ветвей американских войск, плюс их компоненты из Запаса и Национальной Гвардии. Это обычно описывается как «симулятор» реального боя.
> - НАТО и воздушные силы 27 других стран присоединились к США в этих интенсивных упражнениях с 1975, так же как другие страны (типа Индии), кто участвовал как наблюдатели.
> - Красный Флаг проводится на обширном бомбометании и артиллерийских полигонах в Авиационной базе ВВС Nellis, Штате Невада, как один из ряда передовых программ обучения, которыми управляет Центр Боевой Подготовки и 414-ый Эскадрон Боевой подготовки.
> - учения обеспечили обучение более чем 400 000 элитных военных персоналов, включая больше чем 132 000 членов экипажа, 350 000 вылетов и общих часов налета более чем 600 000 часов.
> ...


В годы моей армейской юности (середина 80-х_ Рэд Флаг считался чем-то очень-очень обыденным. Типа раза 2-3 в год. Особого внимания русские на него не обращали.
Прилично поднималась боеготовность у русских во время проведения американцами ежегодного учения Глобал Шилд. Там основную роль играли пункты пусков МБР, да ребята на В52 и В1В, подлетающие вплотную к границам СССР пачками

----------


## fulcrum

> Ну любят амеры фотографироваться на фоне "Красного Флага"...


 Интересно, почему? СССР как государства больше не существует... Ностальгия?

----------


## Owl

> Ну любят амеры фотографироваться на фоне "Красного Флага"...


Это не наш флаг... Никогда его не вешали подобным образом. Символика наша, но флаг не наш. Как в дешевом голливудском боевике, море шевронов, океан знаков, масса оружия... но не мы это.. 
Уж простите за это ворчание...
А этот пупсик на крайнем фото, наверное олицетворяет мощь советского государства? Охренеть... Молчание ягнят прям..

----------


## Chizh

Они любят фотографироваться на фоне своего флага.
На фоне советского - только для эпатажа (либо в рабочих целях, если разговор про "агрессоров").

----------


## fulcrum

> Они любят фотографироваться на фоне своего флага.


По-моему на фоне своего флага они больше любят снимать свою технику какие - нибудь "Команчи", "Рэпторы" и "Супер Хорнеты".

----------


## fulcrum

Кстати, начет "Команча", амеры его там продвигают? Или это уже умерший проект?

----------


## Антон

> Кстати, начет "Команча", амеры его там продвигают? Или это уже умерший проект?


От него отказались-слишком дорогое удовольствие получается

----------


## fulcrum

> От него отказались-слишком дорогое удовольствие получается


 А все хорохорились - "разведывательно - ударный, разведывательно ударный...". Но это все таки хорошо. Он ведь даже с применением "Стелса" делался, по-моему.




> Летаю самолётами авиакомпании "Eagle Dynamics"


Какое совпадение... :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Но это все таки хорошо. Он ведь даже с применением "Стелса" делался, по-моему.


"Мне ничего не надо-лишь бы у тебя ничего не было"... :Biggrin:

----------


## fulcrum

> "Мне ничего не надо-лишь бы у тебя ничего не было"...


 Раскусили, типа?  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Ага! Чисто русский менталитет! :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Расписание "Красный Флаг" на 2008 год....

*Red Flag 08-2.1: 01/14/2008 - 01/25/2008*

*Role**Aircraft**Home Base*Red TeamAirF-16C
F-15CNellis AFB, NV
Nellis AFB, NVBlue Team AirF-22Langley AFB, VAAir-to-GroundB-1B
F-16
F-15E
A-10Ellsworth AFB, SD
Luke AFB, AZ (Singapore)
Mountain Home AFB, ID
Nellis AFB, NVSEADEA-6B
EA-6B
F-16NAS Whidbey Island, WA
Cherry Point, NC
Nellis AFB, NVCommand & Control
ReconnaissanceE-3
E-2
E-8
E-3D
RC-135Tinker AFB, OK
Norfolk, VA
Robins AFB, GA
Waddington, United Kingdom
Offutt AFB, NBAirliftC-130Trenton, CanadaSearch & RescueHC-130
HH-60Davis-Monthan AFB, AZ
Moody AFB, GARefuelingKC-135
KC-135
KC-135Robins AFB, GA
MacDill AFB, FL
Milwaukee, WI*Estimated Total Aircraft: 75**Red Flag 08-2.2: 02/04/2008 - 02/15/2008*
About 75 aircraft, including Saudi Arabia and Brazil (for the first time); F-22 Raptors*Red Flag 08-3: 07/21/2008 - 08/01/2008*
Classified, list of players may be released later . (расписание и участники еще не определены)*Red Flag 08-4: 08/11/2008 - 08/22/2008*

Planned participation of Indian Air Force (for the first time) with six Su-30MKI fighters, two IL-76 transport aircraft and a few IL-78 mid-air refuelling aircraft.
Also first-time participation of six F-15K fighters of the South Korean Air Force.По плану впервые в учениях участвуют - ВВС Индии в составе 6 истребителей Су-30 МКИ, двух транспортников Ил-76 и нескольких (скорее пара) заправщиков Ил-78!!!!!

Так же впервые участвуют 6 истребителей Ф-15К Южной Кореи...

----------


## fulcrum

> По плану впервые в учениях участвуют - ВВС Индии в составе 6 истребителей Су-30 МКИ, двух транспортников Ил-76 и нескольких (скорее пара) заправщиков Ил-78!!!!!
> 
> Так же впервые участвуют 6 истребителей Ф-15К Южной Кореи...  
> 09.01.2008 12:16


 У-у-у-у, хреново... Как же индусы так... Непонятно! Но ведь данные о 30-ых снимут с помощью хитрых систем, это их не смущает? Нда, осталось ждать что тендер на 126 истребителей выиграют какие нибудь "Хорнеты" или "Фалконы"... :Frown:

----------


## juky-puky

> У-у-у-у, хреново... Как же индусы так... Непонятно! Но ведь данные о 30-ых снимут с помощью хитрых систем, это их не смущает?


- Поскольку основным военным противником Индии остаётся ещё на долгие годы Пакистан, вооружённый американскими самолётами, лётчики которого подготовлены американскими инструкторами по американским методикам, - у ВВС Индии есть прямая заинтересованность поучаствовать в подобных учениях.
А все данные по Су-30МКИ ЦРУ давно сняло...

----------


## fulcrum

> Поскольку основным военным противником Индии остаётся ещё на долгие годы Пакистан, вооружённый американскими самолётами, лётчики которого подготовлены американскими инструкторами по американским методикам, - у ВВС Индии есть прямая заинтересованность поучаствовать в подобных учениях.
> А все данные по Су-30МКИ ЦРУ давно сняло...


Логично, я об этом не подумал..
О, кстати, про Пакистан, действительно у них появились ядерное оружие?

----------


## juky-puky

- Да между Индией и Пакистаном несколько лет назад (5-6) уже чуть ракетно-ядерная война не началась! 
   Противные американцы (мировой жандарм) опять влезли и всех там утихомирили...  :Smile: 
   Как это мимо тебя прошло вообще?  :Tongue:

----------


## fulcrum

Не знаю, так вышло, только недавно узнал... :Redface:  Все настолько секретно что точных координат шахт не знают даже американцы.  А они сейчас с Пакистаном как, ладят? А то что-то об этом мало пишут и говорят.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Не знаю, так вышло, только недавно узнал... Все настолько секретно что точных координат шахт не знают даже американцы.  А они сейчас с Пакистаном как, ладят? А то что-то об этом мало пишут и говорят.


Точных координат не знают даже пакистанцы! :Biggrin:  :Cool:

----------


## juky-puky

> Не знаю, так вышло, только недавно узнал... Все настолько секретно что точных координат шахт не знают даже американцы.


- А они вообще не в шахтах:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/02/23/hatf/
Но американцы, разумеется, всеми разведсредствами отслеживают и их местоположение.



> А они сейчас с Пакистаном как, ладят?


- Они ладят с военно-политическим руководством Пакистана. А с толпой на улицах ладит Бин Ладен...  :Rolleyes: 



> А то что-то об этом мало пишут и говорят.


- Было бы желание узнавать:
*Индо-пакистанский конфликт*
*Индо-пакистанский конфликт*

----------


## fulcrum

Юкки, спасибо, сейчас посмотрю ссылки!

----------


## fulcrum

Вот интересная тема-нашел в нете еще самолеты с небезызвестным "цифровым" камуфляжем, особенно удивил "Миг".

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> Вот интересная тема-нашел в нете еще самолеты с небезызвестным "цифровым" камуфляжем, особенно удивил "Миг".


Камуфл на Ф-16 - фотошоп.

----------


## маска

И это тоже ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

> И это тоже ?


Это "баяновские фото"... Реальный фотошоп... Эти картинки проходили по различным форумам...

----------


## Холостяк

Плакат по новой форме одежды ВВС США...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Плакат по новой форме одежды ВВС США...


А по нашей новой форме плаката нету?

----------


## Холостяк

> А по нашей новой форме плаката нету?


Плаката нет, но фоты вешал тут:

Геральдика ВВС России

----------


## Холостяк

Вышла в свет рекламная брошюрка ВВС США за 2008 год....
Ранние выпуски я вывешивал тут. Там инфа по вооружению, форме одежды, опознавательных знаках и базах по всему миру  ВВС США.
Скачать ее можно тут:
http://www.af.mil/news/airman/downloads.shtml
Скрины с нее.

----------


## Холостяк

Состав сил на "Красном Флаге":

*RED FLAG PARTICIPANTS 
February 2008 

*Participating units are subject to change at any time. 

*Red Air* 
F-16s, Nellis AFB, Nev. 

*Blue Air 
*F-22s, Langley AFB, Va. 

*Air-To-Ground 
*B-52s, Barksdale AFB, La. 
F-15E's, RAF Lakenheath, England 
F-15S's, Saudia Arabia 

*Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses* 
EA-6Bs, NAS Whidbey Island, Wash. 
EA-6Bs, NAS Patuxent River, Md. 

*Command and Control; Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance* 
E-3s, Tinker AFB, Okla 
E-8, Robins AFB, Ga. 
RQ-4, Beale AFB, Calif. 
U-2, Beale AFB, Calif. 
RC-135, Offutt AFB, Neb. 

*Air Refueling* 
KC-135s, Ohio ANG 
KC-135, RAF Mildenhall, England 
KC-135, McConnell AFB, Kan. 


И свежие фото с январского "Красного Флага"...

----------


## Холостяк

Новости с Неллис... Новые назначения...
Командовать Учебным Центром Неллис назначен бригадный генерал Стефан Хоуг (Brig. Gen. Stephen Hoog). 
Присоединяюсь к поздравлению!
На фото сам генерал, затем фото с церемонии и вырезка из местной газеты на базе Неллис...

Информация о бригадном генерале:

Brig. Gen. Stephen L. Hoog is the Commander, U.S. Air Force Warfare Center, Nellis Air Force Base, Nev. The USAFWC is responsible for assuring combat air, space and information operations forces are trained and equipped to conduct integrated combat operations. From advanced training schools and integrated training venues to testing and tactics development programs, the center provides a means to equip the force with proven technology, current tactics, academic training and an opportunity to practice integrated force employment. The center executes five specified tasks designed to deliver the following: Air Combat Command-assigned weapons systems certified for combat; single-source, joint, integrated, definitive combat employment tactics for the Air Force, Navy and Marine Corps; graduates of 53 courses from six unique schools for the Air Force, Navy, Marine Corps and Army; and directed, joint, integrated exercise venues for operational and tactical Air Force, Navy, Marine Corps and Army units. The center also delivers solutions to immediate combat problems and new innovations to all warfighters and the demonstrated ability and skill of the USAF to the American people and their allies. The USAFWC is organized under ACC into five wings and two direct reporting units with more than 11,000 Airmen serving in the 57th Wing, 53rd Wing, 99th Air Base Wing, 98th Range Wing, 505th Command and Control Wing, 561st Joint Tactics Squadron, and the Coalition and Irregular Warfare Center of Excellence. 

General Hoog is a 1979 distinguished graduate of the U.S. Air Force Academy. He has served as an F-16 aircraft commander, instructor pilot, weapons chief and F-16 instructor and academic department head for the Fighter Weapons Instructor Course. Other tours include a joint billet at European Command headquarters, an assignment as Chief of the Weapons Division in the Secretary of the Air Force Office of International Affairs, and as an executive officer to the Commander, Air Education and Training Command. While serving as Commander of the 555th Fighter Squadron, his unit participated in Operation Deliberate Force, dropping the first bombs in NATO's history. He also commanded the 12th Operations Group, 388th Fighter Wing, and the Air and Space Expeditionary Force Center. General Hoog has also served as the Director, Air Component Coordination Element, Multi-National Force-Iraq, Baghdad, Iraq, as well as the Commanding General for the Coalition Air Force Transition Team. Prior to assuming his current position he was the 57th Wing Commander.

General Hoog is a command pilot with more than 2,900 flying hours, including 181 combat hours over Bosnia and Iraq.

*EDUCATION*
1979 Distinguished graduate, Bachelor of Science degree in aeronautical engineering, U.S. Air Force Academy, Colorado Springs, Colo.
1982 Squadron Officer School, Maxwell AFB, Ala.
1987 Air Command and Staff College, by seminar
1991 Marine Corps Command and General Staff College, Quantico, Va.
1997 Master's degree in political science, Auburn University, Ala. 
1997 Air War College, Maxwell AFB, Ala.

*ASSIGNMENTS*
1. September 1979 - October 1980, student, undergraduate pilot training, Williams AFB, Ariz.
2. January 1981 - August 1981, student, F-16 Replacement Training Unit, Hill AFB, Utah
3. September 1981 - June 1983, F-16 pilot and life support officer, 430th Tactical Fighter Squadron, Nellis AFB, Nev.
4. July 1983 - August 1984, F-16 instructor pilot, 35th Tactical Fighter Squadron, Kunsan Air Base, South Korea
5. September 1984 - December 1984, student, F-16 Fighter Weapons Instructor Course, Nellis AFB, Nev.
6. January 1985 - July 1987, Chief of Weapons, 311th Tactical Fighter Training Squadron, Luke AFB, Ariz.
7. August 1987 - June 1990, F-16 instructor and academic department head at the Fighter Weapons Instructor Course, Nellis AFB, Nev.
8. July 1990 - August 1991, student, Marine Corps Command and General Staff College, Quantico, Va.
9. September 1991 - July 1993, air staff operations officer, Headquarters U.S. European Command, Stuttgart-Vaihingen, Germany
10. July 1993 - March 1994, operations officer, 526th Fighter Squadron, Ramstein AB, Germany
11. April 1994 - July 1996, Commander, 555th Fighter Squadron, Aviano AB, Italy
12. August 1996 - July 1997, student, Air War College, Maxwell AFB, Ala.
13. August 1997 - January 1999, Chief, Weapons Division, Secretary of the Air Force Office of International Affairs, Washington, D.C.
14. February 1999 - June 2000, Commander, 12th Operations Group, Randolph AFB, Texas
15. July 2000 - June 2001, executive officer to the Commander, Air Education and Training Command, Randolph AFB, Texas
16. July 2001 - July 2003, Commander, 388th Fighter Wing, Hill AFB, Utah
17. July 2003 - July 2004, Assistant Director of Aerospace Operations, Air Combat Command, Langley AFB, Va.
18. July 2004 - March 2006, Commander, Air and Space Expeditionary Force Center, Air Combat Command, Langley AFB, Va.
19. April 2006 - July 2007, Director, Air Component Coordination Element, Multi-National Force-Iraq, Baghdad, Iraq
20 July 2007 - February 2008, Commander, 57th Wing, Nellis AFB, Nev.
21. February 2008 - present, Commander, U.S. Air Force Warfare Center, Nellis AFB, Nev.

*FLIGHT INFORMATION*
Rating: Command pilot
Flight hours: More than 2,00, including 181 combat hours
Aircraft flown: T-37, T-38 and F-16A/B/C/D

*MAJOR AWARDS AND DECORATIONS*
Legion of Merit with two oak leaf clusters
Bronze Star Medal
Defense Meritorious Service Medal 
Meritorious Service Medal with three oak leaf clusters 
Air Medal with two oak leaf clusters
Air Force Commendation Medal with two oak leaf clusters
Joint Meritorious Unit Award
Meritorious Unit Award
Combat Readiness Medal
National Defense Service Medal with bronze star
Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal 
Korea Defense Service Medal 
Armed Forces Service Medal 
NATO Medal (Former Republic of Yugoslavia) 

*EFFECTIVE DATES OF PROMOTION*
Second Lieutenant May 30, 1979
First Lieutenant May 30, 1981
Captain June 1, 1983
Major Sept. 1, 1989
Lieutenant Colonel June 1, 1993
Colonel April 1, 1999
Brigadier General Jan. 1, 2005

----------


## Холостяк

А теперь..., вот что пишут о участии индийских пилотов в августовском "Красном Флаге"....



машинный перевод абзаца и основной смысл статьи:

"Радарные частоты - главная тайна, поскольку они могут быть использованы, чтобы заблокировать жизненные функции истребителя," говорят представители индийских воздушных сил, которые добавляют: "В то время как у нас есть хорошие отношения с США, мы должны быть осторожными относительно будущего." Американцы проявляют интерес о свойствах системы произведенных (???) в Китае и разработанных русскими для Su-30-ых, и Москва ранее заявила, что радарные частоты MKI не должны быть раскрыты.

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles...ag-nellis.html

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытные фото из США...

- Миг - 29 из молдавских б\н 08, нашелся в USAF Museum in Dayton Ohio...

- интересный экземплярчик амеровского "Беркута"...

- сайт немецкого штаффеля на МиГ-29... Ностальгия... 
http://www.fabulousfulcrums.de/index_e.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вышла в свет рекламная брошюрка ВВС США за 2008 год....
> Ранние выпуски я вывешивал тут. Там инфа по вооружению, форме одежды, опознавательных знаках и базах по всему миру  ВВС США.
> Скачать ее можно тут:
> http://www.af.mil/news/airman/downloads.shtml
> Скрины с нее.


Млин!!! А почему у нас такого нет??!! :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

> Млин!!! А почему у нас такого нет??!!


ОЧЕНЬ хороший вопрос!!!
Действительно у нас такого нет. У нас выпускались, небольшими тиражами, наборы фотографий о ВВС и информационные листы-плакатики о ВВС РФ. И не более. Даже оформить как полагается официальные помещения, будь то штаб авиа полка или дивизии, да что и говорить Штаб ВВС - нет ни элементарной заготовки, ни элементарного шаблона, ни специалистов или хотя бы пособия по этой тематике типа "Умелые руки". Как в советское время был "минимум" небходимой инфы для наглядки в служебных помещениях. В этом заслуга Управления воспитательной работы ВВС.... Вот американцы взяли на вооружение все методы работы наших советских политработников... Будь то печать, наглядку, культурно-массовые мероприятия... Как говорится современным языком, промоушен ЮэС Аир Форс идет полным ходом... А наши вот как ни новые методы не выдумали, так и старые забыли...

----------


## Холостяк

Бомбардировщик "B-2", вылетевший американской военно-воздушной базы Андерсен (остров Гуам), разбился в субботу утром. Двум пилотам удалось катапультироваться. Они обнаружены. Врачи оценивают их самочувствие как нормальное.

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123087549

http://www.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?fsID=82

----------


## Антон

Вот какой интересный Ф-16
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewtopic-t-9547.html

----------


## Холостяк

Да интересная. Тоже "Агрессоры". Назвали тему камуфляжа "арктической"...
Вот подпись под фото и машинный перевод...


USAF F-16C block 30 #86-0305 painted with an arctic paint scheme sits outside a hardened shelter at Kunsan AB after a training mission on December 7th, 2007. The new paint scheme will be used during training missions to resemble an aggressor aircraft when the jet is transferred to Eielson AFB.


ВВС США, которую F-16C блок 30 #86-0305 нарисованный арктической схемой краски, сидит вне укрепленного убежища в Кунсане AB после учебной миссии 7-ого декабря 2007. Новая схема краски будет использоваться во время учебных миссий напомнить самолет агрессора, когда самолет будет передан Eielson AFB.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну любят в Америке Советы! А как же? Даже денежку можно на этом заработать!



http://www.air-usa.com/



http://www.redair.net/home.html

----------


## Холостяк

По окрасу "Агрессоров" несколько профилей....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще пара Ф-16....

----------


## Холостяк

Размышлял, куда бы поместить инфу по этой тематике... Решил запостить сюда... Как никак это Мы в глазах доброжелательных американцев...

*Миг-28*



Вымышленный самолет под кодовым названием МиГ-28 фигурировал в нескольких произведениях. Любопытно, что произведения эти никак не связаны между собой, и самолеты в них тоже ничего общего, кроме имени, не имеют, хотя совпадало даже условное название самолета в НАТО — Finback — на самом деле относящееся к Шеньян J-8, быстрому истребителю-перехватчику китайского происхождения. 

Первое явление МиГ-28 состоялось в 1978 году в книге Эллестона Тревора «Сотрудник из Синьдзяна». Самолет МиГ-28Д, как он назывался в книге, представлял из себя немного модифицированный МиГ-25 с заостренными воздухозаборниками и стреловидными крыльями.



В 1986 году в фильме «Top Gun» лейтенант Пит «Бродяга» Митчелл (Том Круз) дал отпор МиГам-28, не обозначенным в НАТО никаким кодовым именем и без выраженной национальной принадлежности. Были они ничем иным, как американскими Northtop F-5, которых используют в роли самолетов "Агрессора" для обучения воздушному бою на учениях TOPGUN. F-5 в роли 28-х МиГов были покрашены в черное в ознаменование их злодейской сущности и так и остались жить с таким цветом по завершении съемок. Какой страны были эти МиГи, в фильме никак не обозначено, но можно догадаться, что они либо советские, либо какой-нибудь еще коммунистической страны: в аудиокомментарии к специальному изданию фильма на DVD сообщается, что вначале их хотели сделать северокорейскими. В видеоиграх, основанных на фильме, самолеты противника заменены настоящими советскими МиГ-29 «Fulcrum».

Последнюю из версий МиГа-28 можно было увидеть в 1988 году, в сериале «Supercarrier» телекомпании ABC. Там МиГ-28 был вымышленным советским истребителем-стелсом.

----------


## Холостяк

*Вымышленный МиГ-31 «Огненный лис»*



МиГ-31 "Firefox" становится главным героем книги американского писатели Крейга Томаса "Огненный лис" и одноимённого фильма, снятого по сюжету романа. Казалось бы МиГ-31 "Огненный лис" лишь фантазия автора, однако, многие его идеи воплощаются в жизнь уже сегодня. 
МиГ-31, также известный в НАТО под кодовым названием «Огненный лис», - вымышленный боевой самолёт, который можно встретить в романах Крейга Томаса (Ceaig Thomas) «Огненный лис» (Firefox), «Падение «Огненного лиса» (Firefox Down) и в одноимённом фильме.



«Огненный лис» - истребитель-перехватчик с технологией Stealth, скрывающей его от радаров противника. Истребитель оснащён двумя мощными прямоточными воздушно-реактивными двигателями С.П. Туманского RJ-15BD-600, позволяющими ему развивать сверхзвуковую скорость, однако выхлоп от двигателей превращается в инфракрасный след, который может выдать нахождение самолёта неприятелю. Эти двигатели являются сильно модернизированными двигателями R-15BD-300 от Миг-25. Тяга каждого двигателя составляет 22680 кг, это самые мощные двигатели в истории, превосходящие P&W J58 созданные для SR-71, имеющие тягу 14515 кг. В дополнение к основным двигателям, Миг-31 имеет 6 твердотопливных ускорителей с тягой в 7212 кг, они обычно применяются при взлете с полной нагрузкой или при ускорении на высоких скоростях. Максимальная скорость составляет 6 Мах, но при огромном потреблении топлива. Крейсерская скорость "Огненного лиса" находится в пределах от 3,8 до 5,2 Мах, а высота полета - 26-29 км. Основной особенностью МиГ-31 является система наведения, управляемая непосредственно мыслительной деятельностью пилота. Проблема, однако, в том, что команды эта система распознаёт только на русском языке. Истребитель несёт до четырёх ракет Р-40 КБ «Молния» (AA-6 Acrid по классификации НАТО) класса «воздух-воздух», модифицированных для новой системы наведения, о которой говорилось выше, две 23 мм пушки и четыре подвесных контейнера с дипольными отражателями, служащими как оборонительное средство для поражения ракеты противника.
Дальность полёта «Огненного лиса» составляет 4,800 км, высотный потолок – более 37-ми км, первый летный прототип поднялся на высоту 39953 м и установил новый мировой рекорд, побив старый рекорд E-266M в 37640 м. Самолёт оснащён системой наблюдения, дающей картинку происходящего перед, ниже и за пилотом на центральной консоли. В книге американский лётчик Митчел Гант (Mitchel Gant) несколько раз воспользовался этой системой, чтобы отслеживать вражеский истребитель и направленные на свой самолёт ракеты.
До принятия на вооружение ВВС Советского Союза были построены два опытных образца МиГ-31 «Огненный лис». Один образец был выкраден Митчелом Гантом, действовавшим под прикрытием Западного разведывательного сообщества. Оставшийся самолёт перехватил Ганта перед тем, как он успел скрыться, и в жестокой дуэли был сбит.
В «Падении «Огненного лиса» выясняется, что прототип топливных магистралей был уничтожен в воздушном бое, произошедшем в конце первого романа, и самолёт был вынужден совершить аварийную посадку в Финляндии. В одной из сюжетных линий «Падения «Огненного лиса» советская и западная разведки стараются опередить друг друга в восстановлении затопленного в замёршем финском озере самолёта.
Кстати, внешний вид самолёта в книге и фильме различается. В книге он больше напоминает МиГ-25 (в НАТО известный под названием «Летучая мышь»), более похожий на настоящий МиГ-31 [«Фоксхаунд»]. В фильме же (см. фото выше) он напоминает XB-70 «Валькирия», а отнюдь не детище ОКБ «Микояна».



В мире действительно существует МиГ-31 «Фоксхаунд», но «Огненный лис» был лишь фантазией Крейга Томаса в одноимённом романе. Изданная в 1978 году книга описывала новый самолёт ВВС СССР, который сравнивался по техническим характеристикам с Mach 6, но при этом был невидим для радаров. Истребитель также был оснащён современной системой наведения, контролируемой мыслительной деятельностью пилота. Для изучения новой разработки ЦРУ и Службы внешней разведки Великобритании договариваются, чтобы выкрасть у русских этот самолёт.
ЦРУ нанимает бывшего пилота ВВС США Митчела Ганта и даёт ему задание проникнуть на Советскую авиабазу с помощью шпионов, диссидентов и проамерикански настроенных учёных. Гант преодолевает прежние воспоминания, оставшиеся со времён Вьетнама, крадёт самолёт и поднимается в воздух к границе Великобритании. Кульминацией истории становится дуэль Ганта и главного лётчика-испытателя советских ВВС на борту второго прототипа «Огненного лиса».



Книга была начата в конце 70-х, когда холодная война снова стала набирать обороты. В начале 80-х в США президентом избирается Рональд Рейган и называет СССР «империей зла». Возрастающее напряжение в отношениях между двумя странами в середине 80-х породило множество фильмов, вроде «Красный рассвет» (Red Dawn) и «На следующий день» (The Day After). 
Несмотря на то, что это была далеко не лучшая роль Клинта Иствуда, она отодвинула от него стереотип героя вестернов, вроде Грязного Гарри. Кроме того, он не только играл главную роль в нём, но и выступил в качестве режиссёра. «Огненный лис», выпущенный Warner Brothers, принёс достаточно неплохую прибыль и стал культовым в своём роде. Популярность книги и фильма позволяет говорить о новом жанра романов – технотриллер. Позже, в конце 80-х, этот жанр был развит серией книг Тома Кленси (Tom Clancy).
Сам «Огненный лис» стал настоящей звездой фильма, что неудивительно, так как специалисты затратили огромные усилия для создания спецэффектов. На обложке книги изображён самолёт, больше напоминающий МиГ-25, и создатели фильма посчитали необходимым сделать новый концептуальный дизайн «Огненного лиса» для съёмок в фильме. Интересно заметить, что, хотя этот самолёт лишь плод воображения, многие из технических новшеств, отображённых в художественном произведении, в ближайшее десятилетие появятся в оснащении реальных истребителей. Фюзеляж «Файрфокса» представляет собой многогранные поверхности, скошенные вертикальные хвосты, как у F-117, треугольное крыло и компоновку типа «утка», типичную для всех европейских истребителей, вроде Eurofighter Typhoon. Множество заядлых фанатов фильма изготавливали даже свои собственные модели вымышленного самолёта, а некоторые делали модели «Огненного лиса» для авиасимулятора Microsoft Flight Simulator. Узнать больше об этом вы можете на фан-сайте 
http://www.thinkinrussian.org/
Фильм «Огненный лис» был переиздан на DVD, и оригинальный роман Крейга Томаса доступен практически в любом книжном магазине. Автор также написал три сиквела к роману. Действие первого сиквела «Падение «Огненного лиса» начинается с того места, где закончилась первая книга, и рассказывает о соперничестве разведки СССР и ЦРУ за обладание секретным самолётом.
Действие в «Зимнем ястребе» («Winter Hawk») разворачивается 2 года спустя. Главный герой Митчел Гант снова проникает в Советский Союз с миссией спасения учёного, обладающего информацией о секретном лазерном оружии. В последней части «Другая война» («A Different War») Гант расследует мистические события, происходящие на одной из авиалиний.

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение....

Заглядывайте на сайт:
http://www.thinkinrussian.org/

http://www.thinkinrussian.org/3dmodel/

----------


## Холостяк

*МиГ-37Б Ferret E*

Как именно появился МиГ-37, трудно сказать, но, похоже, что это чистой воды плод воображения ребят из Italeri. Да, в общем, кто бы ни придумал этот дизайн, он заслуживает аплодисментов, потому что выглядит вымышленный МиГ-37 уникально и правдоподобно. Со слов Italeri, чтобы сделать эту модель, были проведены подробные исследования существующих российских самолетов. 
Кроме того, они постоянно сверялись с документацией, имевшейся на тот момент в США. Результат работы впечатляет!
Концепция этого самолета зародилась ещё в те дни, когда новостные агентства вместе с фанатами авиации считали, что над нашими головами летает невидимый (для радаров) USAF F-19 Stealth. МиГ-37 появился на свет как умозрительная модель русского stealth-самолета. Эта идея родилась, когда в памяти ещё были свежи впечатления от фильма с Клинтом Иствудом в главной роли.
Нет ничего удивительно в том, что я купил себе поиграться сборную модель МиГ-37, соблазненный прежде всего возмутительно низкой ценой в «Target», плюс в тот день они давали 15% скидку на любые товары. Ну как упустишь такой шанс добавить себе в коллекцию такой повод для будущих разговоров!
В наборе даются два варианта покраски: один полностью чёрный, другой белый с серым напополам: серый сверху, нижняя половина белая. Поскольку пластмасса была чёрного цвета, я подумал, что качественно раскрасить второй вариант будет непросто: материал будет просвечиваться, и придётся нанести хотя бы пару слоев краски. Это было одной из причин, почему я выбрал чёрный цвет. К тому же, это больше подходило под образ главного врага F-117.
Внешний вид самолета, так сказать, внушает доверие. Выглядит самолёт, кстати, тоже достаточно реалистично. Поскольку это всего лишь концепция, сравнивать его не с чем. Собрал я его за два часа, включая время, которое потребовалось на высыхание краски.
Советский аналог американского Стелса F-19, МиГ 37Б «Ferret», соединял в себе граненую конструкцию корпуса с охлаждаемым выхлопом, специальную обшивкуи всевозможные электронные ухищрения, делающие самолёт практически невидимым для радаров . Дизайн оказался больше похож на реальный F-117 «Nighthawk», чем на F-19.
Огромный успех набора для сборки концептуального Стелса F-19 побудил Testors двумя годами позже создать и пустить в продажу его аналог в советских ВВС. Хотя МиГ-37Б «Ferret» и не встретил такого же коммерческого успеха, как F-19, Italeri, европейский филиал Testors, выпустил его через несколько лет вторым изданием в новой коробке (данная модель построена из оригинального набора Testors от 1988 года).
МиГ-37 — stealth-истребитель, использующий новейшие космические и авиационные технологии СССР.
2015 год.К власти приходит Пабло Эскобар ІІІ и объединяет семьи наркоторговцев Южной Америки. К 2018 году картелям надоедает то, что их самолеты с товаром сбивают, а наркофабрики бомбят правительственные войска. Чтобы защитить свои «достояния», картели отправляются на поиск лучших вооружений, какие только можно купить за их грязные деньги и находят… МиГ-37.

В течение многих лет покупка «37-х» оставалась незамеченной разведслужбами. МиГ разбирали на части, ввозили под видом модели самолета в натуральную величину и заново собирали в тропических джунглях Южной Америки. Только когда все 36 МиГов уже находились в состоянии полной боеготовности, их заметил на спутниковом снимке ARC.
Несмотря на снимок из космоса, разведслужбы не особо стремились подтвердить существование новой угрозы, пока при загадочных обстоятельствах не были сбиты несколько самолетов правительственной анти-наркотической службы. В 2025-м всплыла информация о новом stealth-истребителе, находящимся на вооружении у наркоторговцев. Помимо невидимой для радаров конструкции корпуса, самолет покрыт радаро-поглощающим материалом производства «Hambro Paint».
В целом самолет выглядит изрядно зловеще, как и подобает заклятому врагу F-117. Внешний вид у него очень реалистичный и правдоподобный. Поскольку это всего лишь концепция, сравнивать его не с чем, но на вид — сущий МиГ-37 :)!!

----------


## Холостяк

После просмотра всех этих картинок, фильмов, книг о русской военной технике для порабощения мира, выдуманных заокеанскими миролюбивыми и доброжелательными милитаристами, напрашивается конкретный вопрос... Кто помнит, знает хоть один подобный советский-российский фильм, книгу или проект о "добрых" американцах??? 
Так что, заокеанские пропагандисты уж точно "вставили" всем!!!

----------


## Холостяк

*"Virtual Flag"*

В художественном фильме"Wargames" 1983 года, где главную роль играл Matthew Broderick. Высокотехнологичный подросток случайно использовал технологию, чтобы моделировать действительную угрозу. Многим зрителям технология, показанная в фильме, походила больше на научную фантастику чем на действительность....

11 марта 2008 года Пентагон представил презентацию очередного национального награждения в области программного моделирования Центра специальных операций Минобороны США *"Виртуальный Флаг".* Церемония состоялась на Авиационной базе ВВС в Киркланде (Kirtland) в Нью-Мексико. Научная фантастика стала действительностью во время учений ВВС США "Виртуальный Флаг", в котором больше чем 350 подразделений в 22 различных уголках мира были глобально связанны и действовали совместно. Объединенные силы участвовали в реалистичных действиях, охватывающих стратегические, эксплуатационные и тактические уровни войны, объединяя военную силу в воздушном, кибер и космическом пространстве.
Помимо разного рода "Флагов" существует и такая разновидность боевой подготовки личного состава Авиации. Боевая подготовка ВВС США, а именно "Виртуальный Флаг" берет свое начало с 2000 года. Когда полным ходом продолжалась "реформа" Российской армии, продолжалось сокращение как вооружения так и личного состава.... А Америка продолжала готовиться к войне и совсем не собиралась проводить демилитаризацию..., она совершенствовала боевую подготовку войск и совершенствовала вооружение... *"Виртуальный Флаг" проводится Воздушными силами США четыре раза в год ежегодно.* В учениях принимают участие больше чем 600 подразделений Армии США и союзников.
Задача "Виртуального Флага" в глобальном масштабе, через сеть, обеспечить обучение военнослужащих действиям в войне через максимально приближенным имитациям боевых действий в виртуале. Руководством в этом виде подготовки принадлежит Defence Media Operations Centre (DMOC), работающем с Объединенным Центром Воздушных операций на Авиационной базе ВВС Nellis, Невада. Оба Центра находятся под командованием 505th Сommand and Control Wing US AF.

"Это большая ценность обучаться военному искусству, которое предоставляется каждый день DMOC. Реалистическое, интегрированное действительное обучение, используются высококачественные реалистичные модели и моделирование реальности боя которые больше не является 'веянием будущего,' это будущее 'здесь и сейчас,'," сказал бригадный генерал Stephen L. Hoog, командир Учебного Центра Военно-воздушных сил Соединенных Штатов.

Учебные миссии отражают реальные ситуации с многократными угрозами, всеми системами оружия и всевозможными системами коммуникации. Диапазон сценариев от боевого поиска и спасения к ракетной защите через воздух, море, землю и космос, разведку и наблюдение и может привести к действительной экономии жизней, деэскалации ситуации и победе в войне. "Виртуальный Флаг" включает F/A-18 тренажеры от Военно-морского Аэродрома Lemoore, Калифорнии, пилотов MQ-1 от Авиационной базы ВВС Creech, Невада., тренажеры E-2C Hawkeye 2000 от "Pax River" Naval Air Station Complex, Md., американские Силы в Европе и 710-ый эскадрон Боевых операций от Авиационной базы ВВС Лэнгли, Va. К системе учений "Вертуальный Флаг" подключены и два Военно-морских судна AEGIS (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aegis_combat_system), чем добавляют большие возможности в реалистичности. Ракеты "Пэтриот" и ракетные системы ПВО принимают участие по необходимости.
"DMOC апгрейдил свои интегрированные системы на 102 процента за прошлые два года. Добавлено 16 новых систем оружия," сказал 1-ый лейтенант Travis Lee, должностное лицо 705-ого Боевого Учебного Эскадрона. В виртуальную программу тренировки военнослужащих смоделированы все системы и виды вооружений. Программно смоделированы все возможные тактико-технические характеристики этих вооружений. В частности в программе с максимальной приближенности к реальности смоделировано и вооружение России.

"Виртуальный Флаг " прошли по полной программе и знакомые для нас пилоты от 64-ого Эскадрона "Агрессор" с Неллис (фаны всего Советского-Российского), чтобы изображать из себя действительного врага с максимальной реалистичностью.

----------


## Pepelatz

Кстати, как моделист, думаю, чт овведение цифрового камуфляжа сделает моделирование (особенно окраску) особо тонким извращением ...

----------


## Mad_cat

Вот смотрю я на картинки и сразу ясно понимаю тех людей, что идут служить в армию дяди Сэма. Когда у нас до такого дорастут? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Как бы не уйти от темы, но есть интересные ссылки. Это по ВВС США. Особенно интересна ссылка по факту использования бракованных компонентов в супер самолетах Ф-22. Хоть Ф-22 сотнями "уничтожает" на учениях своих врагов и другие рекламные байки про него, то все равно серьезные проблемы с этим самолетом не удается затмить всей выдуманной рекламной шумихой о нем. Первый блин комом...

*Бракованные F-22A Raptor решено оставить в строю*

http://rnd.cnews.ru/army/airforce/ne...8/04/21/297888

*Непрерывные бомбёжки авиабазы Лэнгли угрожают истребителям F-22A Raptor*

http://rnd.cnews.ru/blog/?p=697

*Бомбардировочную авиацию США преследуют праздничные аварии*

http://rnd.cnews.ru/army/news/top/in...8/03/11/291326

----------


## Холостяк

Вышел в свет очередной рекламно-пропагандистский журнал ВВС США "Авиатор" за март-апрель...
Приятно для глаз, общие и высокие слова, патриотизм и все такое... Вообщем один к одному "Советский Воин" издательства Главного политического управления Вооруженных Сил СССР...
Есть фото и небольшая инфа об "Агрессорах", даже фото... Это с Учебного центра на Аляске, парни участвующие в "Красном Флаге - Аляска"...
Любопытная статья о базе хранения "пенсионеров", которые в любое время готовы к бою. Типа "Не забыты"...
Потом статья о подразделении ВВС США в Южной Корее... Вообщем "берегут" мирное небо...
Есть хорошая статья о женщине-военнослужащей ВВС США умершей от смертельного вируса. Напомнило историю о Корчагине... Сильно...

----------


## fassade

> Да интересная. Тоже "Агрессоры". Назвали тему камуфляжа "арктической"...
> Вот подпись под фото и машинный перевод...
> 
> ВВС США, которую F-16C блокируют 30 #86-0305


Что это?  Блокируют?
Может F-16C block 30  - это модификация самолета :)
Или это переводчик-бот?

----------


## Холостяк

> Что это? Блокируют?
> Может F-16C block 30 - это модификация самолета :)
> Или это переводчик-бот?


Перевод нормальный, хоть и машинный..., о чем специально предупредил... Подправил еще... 

Ф-16 С \ Д Блок 30 - это модификация самолета...
Данная модификация Ф-16 с или Д Блок 30 или 32 называют еще "Широкий(большой) Рот"....

"АК" - означает что этот самолет принадлежит 168th ARW, Eielson AFB, Alaska (ANG)...
Далее цифры:
Цифры 86 - означают год постройки самолета...
Цифры 305 серийник...

Вот ссылка подробнее про блок 30:

http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions_article6.html

----------


## Холостяк

На Аляске начались крупномасштабные учения "Северный рубеж 2008". Срок с 5 по 16 мая. Принимают участие около 5000 военнослужащих США. Основной регион учений - Северные широты. Состав авиации - F-22 Raptor, F-15 Eagle, E-3 Sentry, F-16 Fighting Falcon, KC-135 Stratotanker, HC-130 Combat Talon, B-52 Stratofortress, F/A-18 Hornet and HH-60 Pave Hawk helicopter...

Ссылка: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123097020

Реакция Российской стороны на проведение учений в Северных широтах:

«Если говорить о нашей реакции на учения американских войск на Аляске “Северный край-2008”, то она будет прежде всего включать детальный анализ, проработку этих маневров и, безусловно, внесение предложений для корректировки боевой подготовки соединений и частей Северного, Тихоокеанского флотов, Сибирского и Дальневосточного военных округов, чтобы они были готовы надежно защитить национальные интересы страны в Арктике от любых посягательств», — заявил сегодня начальник Главного управления боевой подготовки и службы войск ВС РФ генерал-лейтенант Владимир Шаманов.
Он отметил, что начинающиеся сегодня на Аляске американские учения «идут вразрез с целым рядом международных соглашений о мирной научной деятельности в районах Северного и Южного полюсов». «Ни к чему хорошему, кроме нагнетания напряженности и ажиотажа, эти маневры не приведут, хотя участвующий в них личный состав ВС США, возможно, и приобретет навыки действий в северных широтах», — подчеркнул военачальник. Генерал напомнил, что официальные лица США и Евросоюза еще несколько месяцев назад негативно отреагировали на успешные результаты российской научной экспедиции на шельф Северного полюса. «Это привело руководство Соединенных Штатов, Канады и Скандинавских стран к поиску новых устремлений в реализации своих национальных интересов в северных широтах. В итоге Вашингтон захотел продемонстрировать всему миру, что только он является мерилом того, кто может присутствовать на Крайнем Севере, а кто нет. А чтобы на этот счет ни у кого не возникло сомнений, Пентагон решил путем проведения крупных учений на Аляске показать, что не поступятся никакими принципами при применении своих ВС для защиты национальных интересов где бы то ни было, в том числе и в Арктике», — отметил Шаманов. 
Ссылка: http://news.mail.ru/politics/1743928




*Битва за Арктику начинается сегодня*

http://www.tvzvezda.ru/?id=212920

А вот как Россия готова к этому:
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1749323/

----------


## Антон

Сегодня был на репетиции парада  в честь 9 мая (в Мурманске)так вот, у пограничников(вроде) уже есть цифровой камуфляж

----------


## Холостяк

> Сегодня был на репетиции парада в честь 9 мая (в Мурманске)так вот, у пограничников(вроде) уже есть цифровой камуфляж


Вот бы щелкнул бы на цифровичок! Интересно было бы глянуть на камуфляж да и вообще, как там в Мурманске все проходит... По Москве полно фотографий уже в интернете, все в новой форме, но камуфляж пока старый...

----------


## Антон

С собой цифры небыло.А камера на мобиле полное ...Возможно на 9 мая пойду на парад,если удастся договорится о записи надиск   парада в Москве :Smile: Техники у нас небудет

----------


## Холостяк

Еще любопытный вариант вертолета Ми-42...



http://gunpoint-3d.com/model-mi42.html



http://gunpoint-3d.com/model-ka58.html



http://gunpoint-3d.com/model-t4_ms.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

Это круче:

http://gunpoint-3d.com/view-Scat.l.html

----------


## Холостяк

Ага! Интересный МиГовский беспилотник....

----------


## AC

> Ага! Интересный МиГовский беспилотник....


А что в нем интересного?  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Про него видео:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/389807.html?...bbc3ae184a02a0

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А что в нем интересного?


...То, что он МиГовский!!!  :Eek:   :Biggrin:  А это уже интересно.

----------


## Mad_cat

То говорят, что МиГ совместно я яковлевцами делает беспилотник, теперь говорят, что Сухой с ОКБ Яковлева делает беспилотник (причем, предназначенный для работы совместно с Т10БМ) :Confused:

----------


## [RUS] MK

А Вы видели на сайте ОКБ Сухого проекты беспилотников? Там они вообще на американские похожи, а вот в жизни их чего-то не видно. А МиГовцы хоть макет показали. Глядишь и полетит скоро... А там и в войска пойдут...  :Rolleyes:  Нда.  :Frown:

----------


## Mad_cat

пока это больше похоже на желание привлечь средства из госбюджета (местный аналог нанотехнологий)

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаются учения на Аляске "Северный рубеж"... Задействованы и "Агрессоры" с авиабазы Неллис на своих Ф-15...





Инфа на английском из Вики по учениям...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Edge

----------


## Холостяк

На Аляску прилетели и летчики из Австралии...
Вот статья из официального журнала ВВС Австралии. Как сказать, тоже "замахнулись" на Арктику и не стесняются, что живут в южном полушарии... "Арктическая мощь" из Австралии....

 


Потом картинка  стоянки "Агрессоров" на Неллис из Гугла...

----------


## Mad_cat

> Как сказать, тоже "замахнулись" на Арктику и не стесняются, что живут в южном полушарии...


ну уж австралийцам там точно не обломится :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ну уж австралийцам там точно не обломится


А когда "прихватизация" до Антарктиды дойдет?  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> ну уж австралийцам там точно не обломится


ЗАТО ИМ УЖЕ ОБЛОМИЛАСЬ АНТАРКТИКА  :Smile: 

*Приватизация Антарктики
Анна Цымбал / Ведомости*

"Австралия увеличила территорию на треть: Организация Объединенных Наций (ООН) признала ее право на антарктическую шельфовую зону
Эта территория равна 2,5 млн кв. км, она может быть богата нефтью и газом, сказал министр природы Австралии Мартин Фергусон.
Россия столь же ценного подарка ждет уже семь лет. В 2001 г. Комиссия ООН по границам континентального шельфа (CLCS) приняла заявку России на расширение территории за счет арктических хребтов. Ломоносовский шельф российские ученые считают частью Сибирского континентального шельфа. На богатый нефтяными ресурсами район претендуют также Канада и Дания.
Согласие ООН признать шельфовую территорию за Австралией может привести к обострению борьбы за раздел акватории арктических морей на национальные секторы, полагает Владимир Колосов, завлабораторией геополитических исследований РАН. В этой борьбе используются географические, исторические и политико-правовые аргументы.
Пересмотреть морские границы и увеличить экономическую зону за пределы разрешенных 200 морских миль от побережья позволяет 76-я статья Конвенции ООН по морскому праву 1982 г. (UNCLOS). В течение 10 лет с ратификации документа страны могут подавать в ООН доказательства принадлежности шельфа государству. Россия подписала конвенцию в 1997 г. ...".

----------


## Холостяк

64 Эскадра "Агрессор" с Неллиса преподали хороший урок на учениях "Кленовый Флаг" в Канаде...
"Кленовый Флаг" учения в Канаде подобны "Красному Флагу"... Выполняют 10 учебно-тренировочных миссий и тренируются воевать в плохими ребятами...

Учения проходили с 5 мая по 30 мая 2008 года... Принимали участие около 3000 военнослужащих. 

*Maple Flag 41 "Blue Air" Allied Forces:*
Canadian ForcesGerman Air ForceFrench Air ForceRepublic of Singapore Air ForceNATO AWACS (airborne early warning and control contingent)Royal Netherlands Air ForceRoyal New Zealand Air ForceUnited States NavyUnited States Air Force*Maple Flag 41 "Red Air" Opposing Forces:*

- 64th AGRS (United States Air Force aggressor squadron)
- Top Aces



Учения проходят в Учебном Центре *The Cold Lake Air Weapons Range (CLAWR)* это полигон в 11 000 квадратных км около 1000 всевозможных учебных целей..., в том числе колоны боевой техники, аэродромы, здания, стартовые установки...

На фото с учений:
Американские и израильские авиаторы вместе тренируются воевать с плохими парнями.... Хотя на учениях амеры все таки играют плохих... На фоне Ф-16 "Агрессор" и израильский Ф-16 "Скорпион" 666...

----------


## MADMAX

А откуда там израильтяне появились?

----------


## MADMAX

В общем списке участников учения про израильтян не сказано... Шифруются что ли?

----------


## MADMAX

Кстати с завтрашнего дня на Аляске начинается учение "Красный флаг - Аляска-08/3"... Холостяк, ты не в курсе сколько там сейчас Аляскинских агрессоров сидит... По моим подсчётам их там 14 уже... Также замечу, что не все самолеты имеют "арктический" комуфлированных окрас...

----------


## Холостяк

Уточняю... Это фото, с израильтянами, не с последних майских учений...

Вот прямая ссылка:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/4wi...?cat=97&id=832

По "Красный Флаг Аляска" еще инфы официальной нет. Начало учений с 9 июня по 20 июня... Хотя по их официальному сайту начало учений с 5 июня... Шифруются...

*Red Flag Alaska 08-03*
*9 - 13 June* 1100-1300 & 1700-1900
*16 - 19 June* 1100-1300 & 1700-1900
*20 June* 1100-1300


Есть видео с " Агрессорами" с Неллис на Аляске:
http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/shared/m...080522-104.wmv

карта:
http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/shared/m...061208-042.pdf

----------


## MADMAX

С 9 июня будут проводиться уже учебно-боевые вылеты. А с 5 июня (вернее 6 июня по мск. времени) инструктажи, брифинги, постановка задач учения, ознакомительные полеты. Я думаю врядли агрессоры с Неллиса будут участвовать в этом учении, так как у меня есть уже список участников. Там из агрессоров заявлено только 12 самолетов F-16C из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор". А по поводу "Канадского флага" я так и подумал, что это фото не с последних учений.

----------


## MADMAX

Вот кстати ссылочка на Аляскинские агрессоры: http://www.f-16.net/units_article197.html
А вот и они, 14 штучек пока в базе данных: http://www.f-16.net/index.php?module...e&unit=18%20AS

----------


## Холостяк

> ....Я думаю врядли агрессоры с Неллиса будут участвовать в этом учении, так как у меня есть уже список участников. Там из агрессоров заявлено только 12 самолетов F-16C из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор".....


Вроде как эти "крутые" парни с Неллис не пропускают подобных "праздников"... Может действительно решили отдохнуть? Хотя, меня в этом терзают смутные сомнения...  И на "Северному рубеже" они потрудились, и у канадцев... Но я еще до этого про 18 аэ постил, вроде как их босс говорил, помнится, что они и создают своих "Агрессоров" и будут готовы справляться своими силами... Возможно - наступил момент... Касаемо бортов 18 аэ, то они собирали их " с миру по нитке"...
По раскладу сил, я что-то не нашел участников на эти учения..., хоть и ковырялся по докам, видимо пропустил или не внимательно искал...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
Несколько вопросов к Вам по данной теме.Появились или нет какие-либо новые элементы в тактике ведения ВБ на близкой-дальней дистанции.Помнится после Вьетнама на первых учениях RF  были предложены (как типовые) такие элементы ближнего ВБ как "ножницы","большая скорость" ,"слоенный пирог" и тд.Также очень интересует как освешался вопрос о вынужденном выходе из боя и применение УР с близкой и дальных дистанций.Какие прогнозы у буржуев насчет тактики и применения в ВБ истребителей с реверсированной тягой(AFTI) и УВТ(Климовское сопло).
Заранее выражаю благодарность
С уважением

----------


## MADMAX

> Вроде как эти "крутые" парни с Неллис не пропускают подобных "праздников"... Может действительно решили отдохнуть? Хотя, меня в этом терзают смутные сомнения...  И на "Северному рубеже" они потрудились, и у канадцев... Но я еще до этого про 18 аэ постил, вроде как их босс говорил, помнится, что они и создают своих "Агрессоров" и будут готовы справляться своими силами... Возможно - наступил момент... Касаемо бортов 18 аэ, то они собирали их " с миру по нитке"...
> По раскладу сил, я что-то не нашел участников на эти учения..., хоть и ковырялся по докам, видимо пропустил или не внимательно искал...


Вот список участников начавшегося учения "красный флаг - Аляска-08/3":

----------


## MADMAX

Кстати, на одном из прошлых Аляскинских учений такого рода произошел инцидент. Короче столкнулись два самолета в воздухе, агрессор F-16 из состава 64 иаэ "агрессор" и один F-15. Пилот агрессора всё таки смог посадить свой самолет, с чуть-чуть обломанным хвостом, а вот пилоту F-15 пришлось катапультироваться и при приземлении он повредил позвоночник... Но в общем обошлось без жертв... Но денег кучу за ремонт придется платить... Да и по шапке кто-то из пилотов явно уже получил, а то и оба вместе... После этого инцидента проведение учения было сразу же остановлено... А в последнее время америкосы совсем разучились летать, что-то частенько они начали падать... Падают даже беспилотники...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ссылочка по этому случаю: http://www.f-16.net/news_article2637.html

----------


## Холостяк

Тактика используемая "Аграссорами"... Хммм... Нигде эту инфу не видел...

Относительно инцидента..., я о нем постил:
Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

По "менюшке" учений...,  действительно появилась инфа на их официальном сайте... Уже вывесили "ВелКом" немцам, японцам и корейцам...

----------


## Холостяк

Отправлена в отставку верхушка командования ВВС США....
Причина в том что за последнее время в Авиации произошло несколько серьезных происшествий, в том числе и с компонентами ядерного оружия...
Ушли на заслуженный отдых:

 

http://www.af.mil/bios/bio.asp?bioID=6545



http://www.af.mil/bios/bio.asp?bioID=7919




Вышел в свет очередной рекламно-пропагандистский журнал ВВС США "Авиатор"...
Статьи в основном популистского, патриотического толка...
О бывшем Главкоме ВВС США...(под его управлением Авиация окрепла и т.д..), война в Ираке продолжается - подрывают то что еще не взорвали...(фотку как подорвали какую-то лачугу нищих иракцев прикрепляю)..., и статьи о людях в ВВС США по должностям - летчик-женщинка (странички прикрепляю), боевое управление, авианаводчик, медик...., грузчик военно-транспортной авиации, рассказ о конкретных людях на этих должностях - рассказ о победителях капиталистического соревнования, отличниках боевой подготовки..., женщины-мужчины, белые и афроамериканцы... Все политкорректно... Никого не забыли... Ах, да! Еще статья про ветерана! Который крушил МиГи в небе Кореи... Вообщем вспоминает, как ели ноги унес и рад что остался в живых...
Красочно-сочно, ярко-броско и главное патриотично! Мне журнал понравился...

----------


## MADMAX

> Уважаемый Холостяк
> Несколько вопросов к Вам по данной теме.Появились или нет какие-либо новые элементы в тактике ведения ВБ на близкой-дальней дистанции.Помнится после Вьетнама на первых учениях RF  были предложены (как типовые) такие элементы ближнего ВБ как "ножницы","большая скорость" ,"слоенный пирог" и тд.Также очень интересует как освешался вопрос о вынужденном выходе из боя и применение УР с близкой и дальных дистанций.Какие прогнозы у буржуев насчет тактики и применения в ВБ истребителей с реверсированной тягой(AFTI) и УВТ(Климовское сопло).
> Заранее выражаю благодарность
> С уважением



Не знаю, может эта информация поможет: http://lockon.vniim.ru/babich_fighters.html
Тут есть всё о тактике, правда инфа старовата... Но всё равно... :Cool:

----------


## MADMAX

Началась летная фаза учения "Красный флаг - Аляска-08/3". На авиабазе Айельсон уже тусуются ракетчики "Стингер" из состава сил воздушной безопасности (короче говоря ПВО), типа учатся сбивать вражеские самолеты...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ещё...

----------


## MADMAX

А вот и немцы готовы к вылету... Всего их в учении задействуется 15 самолетов типа "Торнадо"...

----------


## MADMAX

А вот и пацаны, которые разместились на соседней авиабазе Элмендорф... На этом фото можно увидеть самолеты F-15С (всего в учении задействуется 12 единиц) ВВС США, которые базируются на авиабазе Кадена (Япония), а уже чуть позади на фото стоят новенькие самолеты F-22, которые уже приписаны к 3 акр на авиабазе Элмендорф. В списке учения они не значаться, но вот интересно, будут они летать или нет...

----------


## Холостяк

Ухххх!
Мощные фото!!!!
Жаль, что несколько форум не компанует их по размеру автоматически, для удобности просмотра.... Но классно...
Лучше конечно было их прикрепить к посту чем в него вставлять....
Действительно приятно посмотреть в отличном качестве!!!!

----------


## Холостяк

http://www.defenselink.mil/bios/biog...iographyid=115

Тут Министр обороны США Роберт Гейтс выступил в духе *«холодной войны»*, обрисовав перспективы «противостояния с Россией». Держа речь в Вирджинии перед офицерами ВВС США, он назвал политику Москвы одной из тех угроз, которые должен предотвратить растущий ядерный потенциал США. 

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123102031

В своем выступлении глава Пентагона упомянул и о других угрозах национальной безопасности. По его словам, существует вероятность того, что ядерное оружие может оказаться в руках «антиамериканских союзов» или таких государств, как Иран. Однако особый акцент был сделан на стратегических ядерных силах России. 
«Ясно, что русские в будущем сконцентрируются на увеличении своей ядерной мощи. И то, что Россия все больше и больше рассчитывает на свою ядерную силу, а не на обычные виды вооружения, подтверждает важность расширения нашего ядерного арсенала как современной силы и средства сдерживания», — заявил Гейтс. И добавил: «Москва не тратит больших средств на нужды обычных, неядерных видов вооружения. Это вполне объяснимо ввиду многих причин, в том числе демографических».

По моему, шеф Пентагона специально приувеличивает угрозы. Это их старый и испытанный прием, чтобы еще больше навооружаться...

----------


## MADMAX

А он изначально не ровно дышал по отношению к России, даже ещё когда был директором ЦРУ.

----------


## MADMAX

Продолжается летная фаза учения "Красный флаг - Аляска-08/3". И на сайте выложили очередную партию фотографий немецких пацанов на самолетах типа "Торнадо":

----------


## Холостяк

> А он изначально не ровно дышал по отношению к России, даже ещё когда был директором ЦРУ.



Действительно... Американцы знают реальное состояние дел с вооружением в России, в том числе с ядерным. Никакого наращивания нет. Практически все ядерное оружие России уже устарело, в частности средства его доставки до цели... Если и идет обновление то только за счет устаревшего... Тем более сам Гейтс в своей речи, практически констатирует и признает факт того, что Россия не наращивает обычные вооружения... Однако по обычным вооружении Амеры и так впереди планеты всей! Очевидно что Гейтс официально озвучил старт Америкой наращивания своего ядерного потенциала, то есть по факту - ГОНКИ ВООРУЖЕНИЙ в одностороннем порядке.... Теперь более четко вырисовывается причины установки противоракет в Европе - именно против России, остатки ядерного оружия сдерживания которой еще являются костью в горле у США по единоличному господству и владению миром-космосом (и как они пишут - и всем кибер пространством).
Действительно с катушек съехали амеры!
Снятие в должностей верхушки командования ВВС США произошло именно из-за всякого рода "рокировок" с ядерным вооружением. Вместо хранения под замком, его "по ошибке" выдают со складов и чуть ли не приводят в боеготовность... Я лично сомневаюсь, что как заявляют официальные-карманные средства массовой информации США, что якобы ядерное оружие было выдано со складов по "ошибке" вместо туалетной бумаги... И эта утка с "ошибкой" просто разминка и реальный намек и угроза...
Видимо еще есть в США здравомыслящие люди, раз сняли этих кадров... Еще бы Гейтса на место поставили..., если конечно..., он не с ними за одно и играет в открытую... 
Конечно, это чистой воды флейм и отступление от темки, но накипело... Тем более - факты имеют место...

----------


## MADMAX

А вот ещё фотки:

----------


## MADMAX

> Действительно... Американцы знают реальное состояние дел с вооружением в России, в том числе с ядерным. Никакого наращивания нет. Практически все ядерное оружие России уже устарело, в частности средства его доставки до цели... Если и идет обновление то только за счет устаревшего... Тем более сам Гейтс в своей речи, практически констатирует и признает факт того, что Россия не наращивает обычные вооружения... Однако по обычным вооружении Амеры и так впереди планеты всей! Очевидно что Гейтс официально озвучил старт Америкой наращивания своего ядерного потенциала, то есть по факту - ГОНКИ ВООРУЖЕНИЙ в одностороннем порядке.... Теперь более четко вырисовывается причины установки противоракет в Европе - именно против России, остатки ядерного оружия сдерживания которой еще являются костью в горле у США по единоличному господству и владению миром-космосом (и как они пишут - и всем кибер пространством).
> Действительно с катушек съехали амеры!
> Снятие в должностей верхушки командования ВВС США произошло именно из-за всякого рода "рокировок" с ядерным вооружением. Вместо хранения под замком, его "по ошибке" выдают со складов и чуть ли не приводят в боеготовность... Я лично сомневаюсь, что как заявляют официальные-карманные средства массовой информации США, что якобы ядерное оружие было выдано со складов по "ошибке" вместо туалетной бумаги... И эта утка с "ошибкой" просто разминка и реальный намек и угроза...
> Видимо еще есть в США здравомыслящие люди, раз сняли этих кадров... Еще бы Гейтса на место поставили..., если конечно..., он не с ними за одно и играет в открытую... 
> Конечно, это чистой воды флейм и отступление от темки, но накипело... Тем более - факты имеют место...


Конечно амеры считают себя крутыми!!! Однакож всё равно боятся нас... Молодцы наши что начали полеты стратегической авиации в район Аляски, Атлантики... Тоже надо попугать... Тем более когда первый раз летали амеры и канадцы со своей супергипер классной системой ПВО НОРАД благополучно профукали наших бомберов... И за это тоже кто-то по шапке получил... :Biggrin:

----------


## MADMAX

Вот Аляскинские "агрессоры" показывают свои флаги... Где мы явно видим СССР и Китай... Так что учатся пацаны до сих пор с нами и Китайцами воевать...

----------


## MADMAX

Прикрепляю Аляскинских "агрессоров", которые 10 июня летали по учению "Красный флаг - Аляска-08/3":

----------


## MADMAX

А вот "агрессоры" F-15 из 65 иаэ "агрессор" и F-16 из 64 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр (Неллис, шт. Невада), которые 5 июня над территорией полигонного комплекса авиабазы Неллис обменивались опытом между собой...

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии с "Красный Флаг - Аляска"....
Это, вообщем, "Добро пожаловать на авиабазу"... Прямо как не на военную базу вывеска, а в мирную деревню..., вернее на ранчо...




Из-за широкого плеча вояки с Аляски с нашивкой "Агрессоры"....




Вот тут немцы... Уже нашили нашивочку "Красный Флаг"... По войне соскучились! Память короткая... Радостные! Тыкают пока в карту полигона на Аляске... Дранг нахт полигон, бомбэн, шиссен ну и все такое... Интересно хто там их Германии так угрожает, что пилят на Аляску усердно разминаться?

 

А это фото с надписью на борту с учений в Европе "Фризский Флаг" ("Frisian Flag"), ...

----------


## Холостяк

Представляю машинный перевод статьи Норы Антон, военного пресс атташе 354 Учебного Центра на Аляске. Но текст понятен. Хотя вызывает некоторую улыбку, особенно когда "косят под дурачков", типа врагами Россию не считаем, но напоминаем о том, что это может быстро поменяться когда нам это надо...

В любом случае. Если посмотреть интенсивность учений авиации США и схему работы авиации, то создается реальное впечатление, что интенсивность очень напряженная и подготовка идет не к использованию авиации в локальном конфликте, а именно в глобальном масштабе в более крупном конфликте. Такой масштаб может возникнуть только при конфронтации и начале боевых действий или с Китаем или с Россией...

В частности к уже к целому списку авиационных учений США и ее союзников как "Красный флаг", "Зеленый флаг".... , я нашел небольшую информацию об учениях ВВС НАТО в Европе "Фризский Флаг" ("Frisian Flag"), "Весенний флаг"("SpringFlag") в коих принимают участие и амеры. Инфа небольшая, но сказано, что эти учения "скромнее" чем "Красный флаг" в Неллис, но схема-план точно такой же... И так же принимают участие "Агрессоры".... Значит выкладываю расписание учений НАТО... Немало!!! Наверно тренируются против одного Ирана или Северной Кореи!? Хе-хе-хе!!! Интенсивно - упорно и до усрачки... Вот действительно, почитаешь, прикинишь..., млин..., мирные люди эти НАТОвцы... Хрен ли боятся нам когда они в Украину придут, в Грузию...???? Тут и тупой поймет супротив кого эти "мирные люди" усердно разминаются!!!! 
Для инфы - в Северном море есть такие Фризские острава... 

Вот расписание НАТОвских учений на этот год:

START END EXERCISE COUNTRY/AREA DETAILS 
25FEB08 09MAR08 ARMATURA BOREALIS 08 NORWAY Multi-national amphibious exercise. 
03MAR08 21MAR08 SERPENTEX FRANCE Regional air exercise in the aera of Corte airfield. 
04MAR08 14MAR08 FAST MOVER UNITED KINGDOM National CAS exercise. 
10MAR08 18MAR08 AMPHEX 08 ITALY / IONIAN SEA National air and maritime exercise. 
11MAR08 12MAR98 COMAO GERMANY COMAO's in the area below ED-R201/301 and southern Germany, on 11MAR08 from 1400z-1615z, on 12MAR08 from 0745z-1000z and from 1415z-1600z. 
11MAR08 14MAR08 GREEN HILL 2008-01 BELGIUM National CAS exercise in the southern portion of the country. 
17MAR08 21MAR08 RINGO RANGE 52-2 BELGIUM National CAS exercise in the Elsenborn area. 
18MAR08 19MAR08 OCEANIS 2008.01 FRANCE Multi-national maritime exercise. 
22MAR08 23MAR08 ATLANTIS 2008.01 FRANCE Multi-national maritime exercise. 
01APR08 02APR08 POKER 2008.02 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise. 
01APR08 11APR08 FRISIAN FLAG 2008 THE NETHERLANDS Large scale national air exercise. 
01APR08 18APR08 SPRING FLAG 2008 ITALY Large scale national air exercise. 
01APR08 25APR08 CASEX 2008.02 FRANCE Regional CAS exercise. 
07APR08 10APR08 BODEGA FRANCE Regional A/G attack and CSAR exercise. 
14APR08 25APR08 URUZGAN INTEGRATION IX THE NETHERLANDS National land / air exercise to prepare forces for operations in Afghanistan. 
14APR08 02MAY08 LOW RIDER UNITED KINGDOM Air exercise in the Donna Nook airspace. 
15APR08 16APR08 ATLANTIS 2008.02 FRANCE Regional maritime exercise. 
15APR08 16APR08 VOLFA 2008.01 FRANCE National air exercise. 
15APR08 18APR08 BASIC WINDMILL 2008-02 THE NETHERLANDS National CAS exercise within the De Peel area. 
19APR08 02MAY08 JOINT WARRIOR 081 UNITED KINGDOM Large scale national air/maritime exercise. 
21APR08 24APR08 FORTADEL FRANCE Regional exercise. 
21APR08 25APR08 VIF 2008.02 FRANCE Regional air exercise "Vol d’instruction des Forces", Forces Instruction Flights. 
22APR08 25APR08 BASIC WINDMILL 2008-02 THE NETHERLANDS National CAS exercise within the Marnewaard area. 
01MAY08 15MAY08 CJCSAR COURSE 08 BELGIUM / FLORENNES EAG combined joined CSAR course. 
12MAY08 16MAY08 VIF 2008.03 FRANCE Regional air exercise "Vol d’instruction des Forces", Forces Instruction Flights. 
19MAY08 13JUN08 TLP 2008-03 BELGIUM / NW EUROPE NATO air exercise with a multinational field of participants. 
27MAY08 30MAY08 ADVANCED WINDMILL 2008-01 THE NETHERLANDS National CAS exercise within the De Peel area. 
02JUN08 12JUN08 EMERILLON FRANCE National air exercise including live missile firing under control of the missile test center (CELM) at Biscarrosse. 
09JUN08 27JUN08 CASEX 2008.03 FRANCE Regional CAS exercise. 
16JUN08 27JUN08 LOYAL MARINER 08 EUROPE Large scale NATO/NRF maritime exercise 
21JUN08 29JUN08 NATO TIGER MEET 2008 FRANCE / LANDIVISIAU NATO Tiger Meet. 
24JUN08 25JUN08 POKER 2008.03 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise. 
01JUL08 04JUL08 ADVANCED WINDMILL 2008-02 THE NETHERLANDS National CAS exercise within the De Peel area. 
03JUL08 17JUL08 ELITE 2008 GERMANY Electronic Live Training Exercise in southern Germany. 
07JUL08 19JUL08 CASEX 2008.04 FRANCE Regional CAS exercise. 
17JUL08 17JUL08 BELOTE 2008.02 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise. 
21JUL08 25JUL08 VIF 2008.04 FRANCE Regional air exercise "Vol d’instruction des Forces", Forces Instruction Flights. 
18AUG08 12SEP08 TLP 2008-04 BELGIUM / NW EUROPE NATO air exercise with a multinational field of participants. 
01SEP08 12SEP08 CASEX 2008.05 FRANCE Regional CAS exercise. 
09SEP08 10SEP08 POKER 2008.04 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise. 
13SEP08 14SEP08 ATLANTIS 2008.03 FRANCE Multi-national maritime exercise. 
22SEP08 02OCT08 PCTAM 2008 FRANCE Regional exercise. 
26SEP08 10OCT08 LOYAL MIDAS 08 EUROPE Large scale NATO maritime / amphibious exercise. 
04OCT08 17OCT08 JOINT WARRIOR 082 UNITED KINGDOM Large scale national air/maritime exercise. 
06OCT08 16OCT08 NOBLE ARDENT 08 FRANCE Large scale NATO air exercise. 
06OCT08 31OCT08 TLP 2008-05 BELGIUM / NW EUROPE NATO air exercise with a multinational field of participants. 
06OCT08 05DEC08 NARVAL FRANCE International live firing exercise over the Atlantic coordinated by the missile test center (CELM) at Biscarrosse. 
07OCT08 10OCT08 BASIC WINDMILL 2008-03 THE NETHERLANDS National CAS exercise within the Marnewaard area. 
20OCT08 31OCT08 CASEX 2008.06 FRANCE Regional CAS exercise. 
27OCT08 30OCT08 VOLFAP FRANCE Large scale national air exercise. 
01NOV08 02NOV08 ATLANTIS 2008.04 FRANCE Multi-national maritime exercise. 
03NOV08 07NOV08 VIF 2008.05 FRANCE Regional air exercise "Vol d’instruction des Forces", Forces Instruction Flights. 
04NOV08 04NOV08 BELOTE 2008.03 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise. 
24NOV08 19DEC08 TLP 2008-06 BELGIUM / NW EUROPE NATO air exercise with a multinational field of participants. 
25NOV08 25NOV08 BELOTE 2008.04 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise. 
09DEC08 10DEC08 POKER 2008.05 FRANCE Large scale national night time air exercise.

----------


## Холостяк

И так обещанная в предыдущем посте статья:



byAirman 1stClassNoraAnton
354thFighterWingPublic Affairs


Стены украшены старой пропагандой Советского Союза, убеждая поклонников искусства отметить "Славу советским Людям - Создатель Сильной Авиации", и флаги Союза Советских Социалистических Республик с позорным молотком и графическим серпом распространены всюду по зданию. 

Однако, эти стены, покрытые в советской обстановке, принадлежат группе американских Авиаторов авиационного подразделения "Агрессоры", копирующих угрозу, изложенную прежним СССР. Агрессоры достигают этого используя свои самолеты, имеющих окрас в советском стиле, синем, черном и лесном, в том числе используя воздушную тактику советского стиля, и даже они исполняют российский государственный гимн время от времени до и после своих учебно-боевых вылетов. 

"Синие лису" 18-ого Эскадрона "Агрессоры" даже перевели свой девиз, "Поимею тебя!" в русский язык (daitebya). Высказывание взято от кино, Монти Python и Святой Чаши Грааля, которую пилоты свободно интерпретируют как: "Подготовьтесь к нападению!" 

"18-ой AGRS выбрал отговорку Советского Союза, потому что они представляли серьезную историческую угрозу нам. В то время как мы не считаем Россию врагом, эта отговорка - напоминание того, что может случиться и что мы должны всегда готовиться к любой угрозе," сказал капитан Todd "Borus" Hale, пилот "Агрессоров". "Кроме того, атрибутика пропаганды СССР сейчас доступна онлайн для всех, чтобы купить, это удобно и мы это используем." 

Он также сказал, что Россия в настоящее время - наибольший экспортер военного оборудования и военной технологии, таким образом те страны, кто покупает это вооружение, оборудование может составить угрозу и Америке и вести войну с теми же самыми доктринами и инструкциями. 

"Мы действительно учимся столько, сколько мы знаем о российской военной технологии и как они делают свою работу," сказал капитан. "Это выгодно для нашего обучения, потому что способ, которым враг ведет войну типично тому, как это делают русские." 

Работа Агрессора состоит в том, чтобы знать, преподавать и копировать угрозу лучше чем любой другой эскадрон. 

"Мой уровень знания о вражеских системах угрозы увеличился по экспоненте," сказал капитан JennerTorrence, другой пилот с 18-ым AGRS. "Это - изменение в тактическом мышлении; Вы должны обучаться как, Вы собираетесь бороться, и Агрессоры обеспечивают то обучение." 

"Жизненно важно копировать вражескую угрозу с больше чем только живописью наши самолеты со старыми советскими темами прикрывающего фланг укрепления," Здоровый Капитан сказал. "Мы прилагаем все усилия, чтобы копировать каждый аспект боевого применения, включая ракеты, боевое управление и маневр атаки и обороны." 

Он сказал, что "Агрессоры" полностью погружают себя в советские военные доктрины и технологию. 

"Мы даже управляем способом, которым они летят русские," сказал он. "Красными Самолетами, управляют наземные диспетчеры, в то время как американские работают автономно." 

Капитан "Агрессоров" также, говорит на быстром русском языке, который он изучил, в то время как он провел два года в России как миссионер. В то время как он был там, он также приобретал подлинный старинный флаг СССР, у которого есть молоток, и серп, графический окруженный "Рабочим классом Всех Наций, Объединяются" вышитый на четырнадцати различных языках СССР. Он сказал, что этот подлинный пережиток держит много символики для эскадрона. 

18-ой AGRS готовит Боевые Воздушные силы, объединенные и союзнические экипажи самолета для завтрашних побед через оспаривание, реалистическому ответу на угрозы, обучение, испытательную поддержку.....


А тут фото с учений... Тут и немчура и бравые сингапурцы....

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фото с учений миролюбивых людей....

И новые фотки АЭ "Агрессоры"...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще "Агрессоры"...
Бомбёр пошел на полигон....

И картина маслом на холсте исполненная на досуге одним из пилотов "Агрессоры"....

----------


## MADMAX

> И так обещанная в предыдущем посте статья:
> 
> 
> 
> byAirman 1stClassNoraAnton
> 354thFighterWingPublic Affairs
> 
> 
> Стены украшены старой пропагандой Советского Союза, убеждая поклонников искусства отметить "Славу советским Людям - Создатель Сильной Авиации", и флаги Союза Советских Социалистических Республик с позорным молотком и графическим серпом распространены всюду по зданию. 
> ...


Тут не япоши, а сингапурцы... Которые кстати не летают на своих самолетах во время таких вот учений... А у амеров есть специальная 425 учебно-боевая истребительная авиационная эскадрилья 56 убиакр, в состав которой входят самолеты F-16... собственно на которых они и учатся...
425 FS "Black Widows"
Status:	Active	 
Version:	F-16C/D block 52
Role:	Training
Tailband:	Red & Black 
Training Singaporean F-16 pilots.

----------


## Холостяк

Уточнил - исправил!


Уж захотелось девушку разместить эту... Ну не удержался....

Как никак в тему "Красный Флаг! !!!!

А то все рожи "Агресс"ивные....
Надо разбавить...

----------


## Холостяк

Ссылочки по "Красному Флаг Аляска" на сайте ВВС США :



http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123102811



http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123102810



http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123102464



http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123102438

В конце статьи есть интересный абзац:

Captain Hale also speaks fluent Russian, which he learned while he spent two years in Russia as missionary. While he was there he also acquired an authentic antique USSR flag, which has the hammer and sickle graphic surrounded by "Working Class of All Nations Unite" embroidered in the fourteen different languages of the USSR. He said this authentic relic holds much symbolism for the squadron. 

Интересно, где этот капитан научился бегло разговаривать по-русский??? Два года провел в России в роли миссионера ??? Хмммм... Это как??? Или представителем ОБСЕ был или Красного креста??? Интересные у нас в России миссионеры!!! Кадровые военные США работают миссионерами совмещая при этом изучение языка, разведку... Ну блин классно!!! Знамя на память купил, теперь все "Агрессоры" там на него молятся... Короче : "Пролетарии всех стран соединяйтесь!"
Интересно, наша котрразведка английский учит в военно-дипломатической академии или все таки в Вестпойнте???

----------


## MADMAX

Вот и подходит к концу учение "Красный флаг - Аляска-08/3"... Вот только я не видел фото ни с бомберами на самолетах B-1B, ни РЭБовцев на самолетах EA-6B и пару других участников... Они что, с ними не дружат? Ну в смысле фотографы... Или на их самолетах установлены какие-нибудь секретные детали... и они не хотят это выводить на публику... Холостяк, а фото с "красной" девушкой ништяк!!!

----------


## MADMAX

А, нет... Всё таки вывесили фотки бомберов... Вот B-1B на авиабазе Айельсон... Экипажи данных самолетов в ходе учения "Красный флаг - Аляска-08/3" отрабатывали вопросы оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки наземному компоненту ВС, уничтожение различных целей на полигонном комплексе штата Аляска... а также возможно проводили имитацию прорыва Аляскинского района ПВО НОРАД... Ведь они так похожи на наши Ту-160.

----------


## MADMAX

В период с 21 июля по 1 августа 2008 года в районе полигонного комплекса авиабазы Неллис (шт. Невада) планируется проведение третьего по счету в этом году летно-тактического учения авиационных подразделений ВС США и стран союзников "Красный флаг-08/3".
К учению планируется привлечь следующие авиационные подразделения:
В качестве авиации условного противника:
- самолеты F-15C и F-16C из состава 65 и 64 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр (Неллис) соответсвенно.
В качестве противоборствующих авиационных сил:
- самолеты F-15 (Лейкенхит, Великобритания);
- самолеты F-5 ВВС Бразилии.
В качестве сил непосредственной авиационной поддержки сухопутному компоненту ВС:
- самолеты стратегической бомбардировочной авиации B-52H из состава 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота);
- самолеты F-16 с авиабазы Хилл (шт. Юта);
- самолеты F-16 ВВС Турции;
- самолеты "Грипен" ВВС Швеции.
В качестве авиации постановки помех системам ПВО и средствам связи условного противника:
- самолеты РЭБ EA-6B с авиаморской станции Уидби-Айленд (шт. Вашингтон).
В качестве авиции контроля воздушного пространства и наведения боевой авиации на цели:
- самолеты ДРЛО E-3 из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома),
- самолеты ДРЛО E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" (Мезьер, Бельгия).
В качестве заправочной авиации:
- самолеты KC-135 (Фэрчайлд, шт. Вашингто);
- самолеты KC-135 ВВС Турции;
- самолеты KC-137 ВВС Бразилии.

Целью учения по прежнему является подготовка летного состава ВВС США и стран союзниц к реальным боевым действиям.
Одной из главных задач - это повышение летного мастерства экипажей, а также отработка вопросов взаимодействия с авиацией союзников (в частности преодоление языкового барьера).
Каждый участник за время учения должен пройти 10 учебно-тренировочных вылетов. Сложность которых увеличивается по ходу учения.
Основные вопросы, которые будут отрабатываться на учении:
- отработка тактики ведения воздушного боя;
- уничтожения наземных целей условного противника (системы ПВО, ракетные установки и т.д.);
- контроль воздушного пространства и наведение боевой авиации на цели;
- отработка дозаправки топливом в воздухе;
- отработка постановки помех радиолокационным постам систем ПВО и средствам связи условного противника;
- выживание экипажей условно сбитых самолетов в пустынной местности.

----------


## MADMAX

На следующее ноябрьское учение "Красный флаг-08/4" приглашены авиационные подразделения ВВС Индии, а в частности около шести самолетов истребительной авиации Су-30MKI, несколько самолетов-заправщиков Ил-78 и два транспортника Ил-76.
Почему же американцы приглашают Индию? А всё потому, что как-то в прошлом, на одном из учений под наименованием "Коуп Индия-2004" пилоты ВВС Индии дали просраться пилотам ВВС США... Это одна из причин приглашения... Вторая это, то что самолеты Су-30MKI сейчас у многих неприятелей США есть. Да и посмотреть на него вблизи, тоже хорошо, почувствовать в оздушном бою, что это за птица... Вот они и хотят привлечь данных ребят... 
http://www.army.lv/?s=103&id=1319
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2005/03/13/88872.html

----------


## MADMAX

В интересах участия в летно-тактическом учении авиационных подразделений ВС США и союзников "Красный флаг-08/3" (21.07 – 01.08.08) 14 июля 2008 года с авиабазы постоянной дислокации на авиабазу Неллис (шт. Невада) осуществили перелет семь самолетов JAS-39A "Гриппен" (б/н 208, 221, 225, 231, 232, …, ….) из состава 2 тактической истребительной авиационной эскадрильи 21 авиационной флотилии (Каллакс, Швеция) тактического командования ВВС Швеции (Упсала, Швеция) и три самолета военно-транспортной авиации C-130E из состава транспортной авиационной эскадрильи 7 авиационной флотилии (Сотенэс, Швеция) тактического командования ВВС Швеции.
Данные самолеты осуществили полет по следующему маршруту: Каллакс (Швеция) (10.07.08 года) – Орландет (Orlandet, Норвегия) – Кефлавик (Исландия) – Сондре (Sondre, Гренландия) – Иквэльют (Iqaluit, Канада) – Черчилл (пров. Мантиоба, Канада) – Колд-Лейк (пров. Альберта, Канада) – Грейт-Фолс (междун. аэропорт, шт. Монтана, США) – Неллис (шт. Невада, США).

----------


## MADMAX

Долго им пришлось лететь... Практически четыре дня...

----------


## MADMAX

Также, на авиабазу Неллис с авиабазы промежуточной посадки Милденхолл (Великобритания) осуществили перелет шесть самолетов ТА F-16C/D ВВС Турции и 3 самолета заправочной авиации KC-135R. На авиабазе Милденхолл данные самолеты базировались с 13 по 15 июля 2008 года.
Бортовые номера истребителей: 1) 91-0024, 2) 91-0012, 3) 89-0025, 4) 89-0026, 5) 89-0031, 6) .....

----------


## MADMAX

В учении также участвуют четыре самолета F-5EM и самолет-заправщик KC-137 (б/н 2404) ВВС Бразилии...

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазе Неллис был уже замечен один из истребителей F-15E из состава 48 иакр (Лейкенхит, Великобритания) командования ВВС США в Европе. Бортовой номер 86-176.

----------


## MADMAX

Швейцарцы в ходе учения будут использовать авиационные бомбы с лазерным наведение GBU-12 и 27-мм пушки Mauser BK27. На данных самолетах нет американского (и НАТО) бортового оборудования передачи данных Link-16, поэтому им придется немного туговато... 
Ссылка: http://www.aviationweek.biz/aw/gener...d,%20Link%2016

----------


## Холостяк

*В США впервые пилотом Ф-22 стала женщинка!*


Это Capt. Jammie Jamieson с позывным “Trix”.
Любопытно значение позывного. Это чисто феминистическое жаргонное английское слово (суффикс) означающий женщину как таковую. К примеру, в английском есть слово полицейский - "COP", а женщина полицейский на жаргоне будет полицейша - "COPTRIX", почти как в нашем языке прапорщик-прапорщица... Хе-хе-хе!!!

Естественно у Дамы серьезная карьера... Это она еще пилот Ф-15...



Вот про нее статейка с инфо о ней:
http://www.mcchord.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123107154

----------


## Холостяк

Уже раскрадочка по "Красному Флагу" на Неллис появилась:

Southern Nevada residents may notice an increase in military aircraft activity starting July 19 to Aug. 1 and again from Aug 9-23, 2008, as Red Flag exercises take place here. 

*RED FLAG PARTICIPANTS 
July 2008 
*
Participating units are subject to change at any time. 

*Red Air* 
F-15s and F-16s, Nellis AFB, Nev. 

*Blue Air* 
F-15s, RAF Lakenheath, United Kingdom 
F-5s, Brazilian Air Force 

*Air-To-Ground* 
B-52s, Minot AFB, N.D. 
F-16s, Turkish Air Force 
Gripens, Swedish Air Force 
F-16s, Hill AFB, Utah 

*Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses* 
EA-6Bs, NAS Whidbey Island, Wash. 

*Command and Control; Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance 
*E-3, Tinker AFB, Okla. 
E-3, NATO 

*Air Refueling* 
KC-135s, Fairchild AFB, Wash. 
KC-135s, Turkish Air Force 
KC-137, Brazilian Air Force 

_______________________________

*RED FLAG PARTICIPANTS 
August 2008 
*
Participating units are subject to change at any time. 

*Red Air* 
F-15s and F-16s, Nellis AFB, Nev. 

*Blue Air* 
F-15s, Jacksonville, Fla. 
F-15s, Eglin AFB, Fla. 
Rafale', French Air Force 

*Air-To-Ground* 
Rafale', French Air Force 
F-15s, Nellis AFB, Nev. 
SU-30s, Indian Air Force 
F-15Ks, Republic of Korea Air Force 

*Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses* 
EA-6Bs, NAS Whidbey Island, Wash. 
F-16s, Nellis AFB, Nev. 
F-16s, Eglin AFB, Fla. 
EC-130Hs, Davis-Monthan AFB, Ariz. 

*Command and Control; Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance* 
E-3s, Tinker AFB, Okla. 

*Airlift* 
C-130s, French Air Force 
C-17s, McChord AFB, Wash. 

*Air Refueling* 
KC-135s, unit to be determined 
IL-76/78, Indian Air Force

----------


## Холостяк

А вот и бортовые индийцев:


SB 042 SU 30
SB 046 SU 30
SB 048 SU 30
SB 049 SU 30
SB 107 SU 30
SB 109 SU 30
SB 110 SU 30
SB 115 SU 30

K 2661 IL 76
RK 3453 IL 78 
RK 3454 IL 78 

И памятное фото индийцев участников "Красного Флага" 2008.

----------


## MADMAX

О, да эта "Trix" с Аляски... Интересно, а у нас есть женщины-пилоты?

----------


## MADMAX

Класс!!! Интересно, индусы дадут жару америкосам? Вот бы в реале это всё увидеть... Ну или по телеку хотя бы...

----------


## Griffon

На милитарифотос есть топик по перелету индусов на "Красный флаг"
вот немного фоток из Португалии

----------


## MADMAX

Ага... Круто!!! Они вроде 13 июля перелетели на авиабазу промежуточной посадки Лагенс (Азорские о-ва, Португалия), потом осуществили перелет на авиабазу Бангор (шт. Мэн, США)... 17 юлия, вроде перелетели на авиабазу Неллис (шт. Невада). Но они будут участвовать только в учении "Красный флаг-08/4", который пройдет в период с 11 по 22 августа с.г. Что-то они рановато прилетели...

----------


## MADMAX

Ну вот ещё пару фоток с авиабазы Неллис 18 июля ... На первой истребитель F-16  из состава 93 истребительной авиационной эскадрильи 482 истребительного крыла (Хомстед, шт. Флорида) командования резерва ВВС США. Далее самолет C-130 из состава 41 транспортной авиационной эскадрильи 463 авиционной группы (Литл-Рок, шт. Арканзас) командования МТО ВВС США... И турецкий заправщик KC-135... Вот только не могу понять, F-16 и C-130 каким боком там оказались... Я думаю они привлекаться к учению не будут... Хотя, всё возможно...

----------


## MADMAX

А вот 19 июля на Неллис и бомберы прилетели… Аж три штуки пока… B-52H из состава 23 тяжелой бомбардировочной авиационной эскадрильи 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота)… Бортовые номера: 60-0023, 60-0005, 61-0034… Кстати, первые две цифры бортового номера обозначают год производства… Старенькие совсем!!!

----------


## MADMAX

20 июля на авиабазе Неллис были замечены два самолета E-3 ДРЛО "АВАКС" из состава 552 акр (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома) с бортовыми номерами 78-0577, 78-0578; два заправщика KC-135 из состава 92 закр (Фэрчайлд, шт. Вашингтон) с бортовыми 59-1508 и 63-8884; один самолет F-15E из состава 493 иаэ 48 иакр (Лейкенхит, Великобритания) с бортовым номером 84-0027...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ещё 21 июля на авиабазе Неллис опять засветились заправщики: 
1 KC-135 ВВС Турции,
1 KC-137 ВВС Бразилии,
1 KC-135 ВВС США.

----------


## Холостяк

Индийцы на "Красном Флаге"

----------


## Холостяк

и еще..............

----------


## Холостяк

и еще фотографии....

----------


## Холостяк

Индийцы на "Красном Флаге".....

----------


## Холостяк

и еще.......

----------


## Холостяк

ну и есественно "Агрессоры" !!!!!

----------


## Холостяк

и еще.......

----------


## Холостяк

Прессрелиз Правительства Индии по участию в "Красном Флаге" 





*PRESS INFORMATION BUREAU (DEFENCE WING)* 

*GOVERNMENT OF* *INDIA* 


*IAF’s FIRST EVER PARTICIPATION IN* 

*EXERCISE ‘RED FLAG’* 


*CONTINGENT READY TO DEPART ON 07 JUL 08* 


New Delhi : 06 Jul 2008 

The Indian Air Force would be participating in a multinational Air Exercise, ‘Ex - Red Flag 08’ at the invitation of United States Air Force (USAF), scheduled to be held at Nellis Air Force Base in the US from 09-23 Aug 08.

The IAF would be participating in the exercise with eight SU-30 MK-I aircraft, two IL-78 air to air refuellers and one IL-76 transport aircraft. The contingent would comprise 156 personnel below officers rank and 91 officers (inclusive of 10 members of ‘Garud’ IAF Special Force team). The contingent is being led by Gp Capt D Chaudhury and Exercise Coordinator would be Gp Capt Ajay Rathore.

Exercise Red Flag is a multinational air exercise that is held thrice a year at Nellis Air Force base, USA. The IAF would be participating in the Exercise alongside South Korean Air Force with F-15K and the French Air Force with their latest Rafale aircraft, apart from the USAF. Red Flag was originally conceived in 1975 by USAF with an advanced aerial combat training format - the purpose being to ensure that pilots are trained well enough to survive in air combat and win air battles. The exercise holds tremendous learning opportunity for all the participating Air Forces.

Prior to the main Exercise Red Flag 08 at Nellis, the IAF’s contingent would be working up at Mountain Home Air Base in Idaho, US from 17 Jul 08 till 07 Aug 08. At Mountain Home, the IAF contingent would be flying with the F-16s & F-15s of USAF. The purpose of the work up phase is to streamline the procedures and have a clear understanding of the new flying environment.

The IAF contingent with its aircraft are scheduled to depart from Pune on 07 Jul 08 and transit via Doha (Qatar), Chorlu (Turkey), Mont de Marsan (France) and Lages (Portugal) before reaching land main USA and Mountain Home airbase on 17 Jul 08.

----------


## MADMAX

К сожалению, это ещё не "Красный флаг - 08/4", который пройдет только с 11 по 22 августа на авиабазе Неллис. Индийцы сейчас базируются на авиабазе Маунтин-Хом (шт. Айдахо), там же сейчас сидят не менее пяти самолетов F-16C из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор" 354 иакр (Айельсон, шт. Аляска). На данной авиабазе они тренируются с самолетами ТА F-15 (возможно готовятся к учению "Красный флаг")...

----------


## Холостяк

об этом в пессрелизе все сказано... и по датам тоже...



http://www.mountainhome.af.mil/news/...ryID=123107662

.

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографии.... 

http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7051;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7053;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7056;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7058;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7060;image

Su-30MKI with Litening Pod
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7049;image

IL-76
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7031;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7033;image

IL-78
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 7035;image

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/3749 ... ad1py5.jpg
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/1339 ... ad2hm2.jpg
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/6148 ... ad3mi3.jpg
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5951;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5953;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5955;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5957;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5959;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5961;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5961;image
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index. ... 5979;image

----------


## Холостяк

Размещаю фотографии АЭ Гадюк.. Инфу о них я постил ранее...

Это их знак... Виден МиГ-21 с Красной звездой...

----------


## Холостяк

агрессоры......

----------


## Холостяк

еще агрессоры...

----------


## Холостяк

ну и еще агрессоров....

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
По предоставленной информации чувствуется наскольно это крупно.Первые учения по программе Рэд флэг были проведены на а/б Неллис в 1975г- наличие 41 самолет и 552 вылета.За агрессора выступали самолеты F-5 (две эскадрильи 64 и 65-я).Интересное в учениях 1975г было то,что "сбитых" летчиков вывозили с полигона в пустынную местность,иммитировали ранения и оставляли на выживаемость(в наличии был только НАЗ КК). 
Вообще к проведению учений Рэд флэг и открытию Топ гана, американцев подтолкнула война во Вьетнаме.Характерно,что на первых учениях амеры пытались усовершенствовать тактические приемы БВБ.

----------


## MADMAX

30 июля с.г. в ходе летно-тактического учения ВВС США и союзников "Красный флаг - 08/3" во время учебно-тренировочного полета над территорией полигонного комплекса авиабазы Неллис (шт. Невада) потерпел крушение истребитель F-15D из состава 65 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр 12 ВА БАК ВВС США. По данным радиостанции KNXT, один из двух находившихся на борту самолета пилотов погиб, а второй был доставлен в больницу и находится в стабильном состоянии. Катастрофа произошла неподалеку от города Голдфилд, расположенного в 290 километрах от авиабазы Неллис, к которой был приписан разбившийся истребитель. О причинах произошедшего ничего не сообщается.
  Что это с ними? Совсем разучулись летать!!! Причем "агрессор", которым управляют пилоты асы... Этот год для них совсем не удачный...
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123108784

----------


## alexvolf

> Фото истребителя F-15D, который потерпел крушение...


Добавлю информацию за 2007г

----------


## Холостяк

несколько фоточек...

----------


## Холостяк

а вот уже и агрессоры рядом...

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Вышел новый номер рекламно-пропагандистского журнала ВВС США "Авиатор"...
Размещаю несколько страничек...
Все как обычно - красочно и патриотично.

Хорошая статья о А-10 в Баграме.
Потом по равноправию... Вообщем поддерживают пропаганду равенства...
И потом пропагандистский плакатик с вопросом, типа к каждому американскому авиатору, мол как ты ответишь на "базар" всяких жуликов поиграть мускулами..., и на следующей страничке единственный вариант "правильного" ответа - нагну их...
Короче, все просто!

 

.

----------


## MADMAX

Редактирую своё прошлое сообщение... Вот реальное фото истребителя F-15D с бортовым номером 85-0131, который потерпел крушение...
 Ранее я выложил фото не того истребителя...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MADMAX

Вот фото пилота истребителя F-15D, который погиб 30 июля с.г. во время выполнения учебно-тренировочного полета в ходе учения "Красный флаг - 08/3".

----------


## MADMAX

По моим подсчетам в итоге в ходе учения "Красный флаг - 08/3" были задействованы следующие авиационные силы и средства.
В качестве авиации условного противника:
- четыре самолета ТА F-15C/D (б/н 80-0018 – серо-синий камуфляж, 80-0024, 85-0129, 85-0131 – коричнево-песочный "пустынный" камуфляж) из состава 65 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр (Неллис, шт. Невада) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США;
- 11 самолетов ТА F-16C (б/н 86-0269, 87-0267, 87-0307 – коричнево-песочный "пустынный" камуфляж, 86-0220, 86-0280, 86-0299 – зелено-коричнево-песочный камуфляж, 86-0251, 86-0271, 89-0053, 90-0548, 90-0751 – серо-синий камуфляж) 64 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр (Неллис) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США.
В качестве авиационных сил противодействия:
– 10 самолетов ТА F-15C/D (б/н 84-0001, 84-0009, 84-0027, 84-0044, 86-0154, 86-0160, 86-0165, 86-0171, 86-0172, 86-0176) из состава 48 иакр (Лейкенхит, Великобритания) командования ВВС США в Европейской зоне;
– шесть самолетов ТА F-5EM (б/н 4824, 4844, 4865, 4871, 4873, 4875) из состава 1 истребительно-бомбардировочной аэ 14 истребительно-бомбардировочной авиационной группы (Каноас, Бразилия) главного командования ВВС США (Бразилиа, Бразилия) (привлекалось около 86 военнослужащих летного и инженерно-технического состава).
В качестве сил непосредственной авиационной поддержки сухопутному компоненту ВС:
– три самолета СБА B-52H (б/н 60-0005, 60-0023, 61-0034) из состава 23 тбаэ 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– девять самолетов ТА F-16C/D (б/н 88-0166, 88-0418, 88-0459, 88-0462, 88-0492, 88-0495, 88-0537, 88-0516, 89-2152) из состава 388 иакр (Хилл, шт. Юта) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– шесть самолетов ТА F-16C/D (б/н 89-0021, 89-0025, 89-0026, 89-0031, 91-0012, 91-0024) из состава 141 истребительной аэ (Анкара, Турция) командования ВВС Турции;
– семь самолетов ТА JAS-39C/D "Грипен" (б/н 208, 221, 225, 231, 232, 816, 826) из состава 2 тиаэ 21 афл (Каллакс, Швеция) тактического командования ВВС Швеции (Упсала, Швеция) (14 пилотов и 70 военнослужащих инженерно-технического состава).
В качестве авиационных сил противодействия системам ПВО условного противника:
– три самолета РЭБ EA-6B (б/н 161120 (NL530), б/н 163048 (NL531), б/н 163528 (NL532) из состава 142 аэ РЭБ (Уидби-Айленд, шт. Вашингтон) акр РЭБ ТОФ ВМС США.
В качестве авиации контроля воздушного пространства и наведения боевой авиации на цели:
– три самолета E-3B (б/н 78-0577, 78-0578, н/у) из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– один самолет ДРЛО E-3A (LX-N-90450) "АВАКС-НАТО" (Гайленкирхен, ФРГ) командования ОВВС НАТО.
В качестве сил военно-транспортной авиации:
– три самолета ВТА C-130E (б/н н/у) из состава транспортной авиационной эскадрильи 7 афл (Сотенэс, Швеция) тактического командования ВВС Швеции;
– один самолет ВТА C-17A (б/н хх-0043) из состава 437 стакр (Чарлстон (междун.), шт. Южная Каролина) 18 ВА КВП ВВС США;
– один самолет C-130 (б/н 37-0769) из состава 41 транспортной авиационной эскадрильи 463 авиционной группы (Литл-Рок, шт. Арканзас) командования МТО ВВС США.
В качестве авиационных сил поиска и спасения:
– один самолет MC-130 (б/н 65-0971) из состава 550 учебно-боевой авиационной эскадрильи специальных операций (Киртленд, шт. Нью-Мексико) 58 учебного авиакрыла специальных операций (Киртленд) 19 ВА (Рандольф, шт. Техас) командования обучения и подготовки кадров ВВС США.
В качестве сил заправочной авиации:
– два самолета СЗА KC-135R (б/н 59-1508 и 63-8884) из состава 116 заправочной авиационной эскадрильи 141 заправочного авиационного крыла (Фэрчайлд, шт. Вашингтон) ВВС НГ США;
– один самолет KC-135R (б/н 58-0110) из состава 101 заправочной аэ (Инджирлик, Турция) неустановленного акр командования ВВС Турции;
– один самолет KC-137 (б/н 2404) из состава 2 транспортной аэ (Рио-Де-Жанейро, Бразилия) 2 транспортной авиационной группы (Галеан) 5 воздушной армии (Рио-Де-Жанейро) главного командования ВВС Бразилии.

Информация бралась:
- привязка по бортовым номерам: 
http://www.scramble.nl/members/index.html
http://www.globemaster.de/
- привязка по подразделениям:
http://www.f-16.net/units.html
http://www.acc.af.mil/units/
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...saf/index.html
и прочих источников...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый MADMAX
Отличное обозрение,ждем когда расскажите как полетали летчики Индии...
С уважением

----------


## MADMAX

> Уважаемый MADMAX
> Отличное обозрение,ждем когда расскажите как полетали летчики Индии...
> С уважением



Обязательно сообщу... Ведь эта тема меня очень интересует...

----------


## MADMAX

Согласно некоторым СМИ 5 августа на авиабазу Неллис прибыли 6 истребителей F-15K Республики Корея, 6 августа с авиабазы Маунтин-Хом (шт. Айдахо) прибыли Индусы, сегодня 8 августа должны прибыть французы на истребителях Рафаль...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот они красавцы... Новенькие истребители F-15K Республики Корея, которые впервые участвуют в учении "Красный флаг"...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот французы на своих самолетах "Рафаль"...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Вот французы на своих самолетах "Рафаль"...


Nice!
Спасибо!

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый MADMAX
> Отличное обозрение,ждем когда расскажите как полетали летчики Индии...
> С уважением


Летчики Индии прилетели:
http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/slides...e34e0f68a0883/

----------


## MADMAX

На учениях "Красный флаг" проводятся также ночные полеты... Так, в частности, 11 августа с.г. истребители F-15K Республики Корея и самолеты-заправщики Ил-78МКИ ВВС Индии отрабатывали данный вопрос... Конечно все участники учения осуществляли ночные полеты....

----------


## MADMAX

Контроль воздушного пространства и наведение самолетов боевой авиации на цели - один из оснавных вопросов, отрабатываемых на учения "Красный флаг"...
Привлекаются самолеты E-3 ДРЛО "АВАКС" из состава 552 акр ДРЛО (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома)...

----------


## MADMAX

Также, немаловажным отрабатываемым вопросом, является противодействие радиолокационным постам условного противника, подавление связи...
Привлекаются самолеты РЭБ EA-6B ВМС США...

----------


## MADMAX

Так почему же Индусы были приглашены на учение "Красный флаг"? Да потому что им очень понравилась установленная на Су-30МКИ новейшая всепогодная цифровая РЛС Н011М.
Для справочки: РЛС Н011М позволяет обнаруживать цель типа "истребитель" в ППС на дистанции 350 км и захватывать ее на расстоянии 200 км. РЛС может выступать в качестве системы мини-ДРЛО и способна сопровождать одновременно до 20 целей и атаковать 8, в том числе вертолеты, баллистические и крылатые ракеты.
Когда американцы участвовали в учении "Коуп Индия - 2004", то Индусы их прочно натянули... И вот они решили потягаться в очередной раз... Хочу заметить, что к учению будут привлекаться самолеты истребительной авиации из состава испытательных эскадрилий, таких как 85 испытательная аэ... Смею предположить, что будут испытывать новое БРЭО против Индусов... Также проводятся совместные полеты на самолетах Су-30МКИ, т.е. в кабине второго пилота сидит пилот американских ВВС и наблюдает за действиями летчика ВВС Индии... В общем, американцы писают кипятком от истребителя Су-30МКИ...
На фото показан самолет F-16C из состава 85 испытательной аэ ВВС США...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Так почему же Индусы были приглашены на учение "Красный флаг"? Да потому что им очень понравилась установленная на Су-30МКИ новейшая всепогодная цифровая РЛС Н011М.


А что это за РЛС такая? Чья она и кто ставил?

----------


## alexvolf

> А что это за РЛС такая? Чья она и кто ставил?


Уважаемый RUS MK
Если не ошибаюсь на приведенном снимке то самое изделие.В дополнение обзор БРЛС из открытой печати.
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнительно о изделии Н-011М " Барс"
Изготавливается в НИИП им.В.В.Тихомирова.Антенна ФР с гидравлическим приводом
Сопровождение одиночных целей по азимуту +- 70 град по углу места +-40 град
Зона сканирования при поиске и захвате цели в БМБ по азимуту+3,+10 град по углу места -40 до +40 град.Предусмотрено картографирование в трех режимах.Селекция движущихся наземных целей с одновременным сопровождением 2-х НЦ.Обзор морской поверхности с селекцией целей и установлением координат последних.
УВ режиме Воздух-Воздух обнаружение и сопровождение до 15 ВЦ.Точное сопровождение 4 ВЦ с применением СУВ без прекрашения поиска.Определение цели по спектральным характеристикам.Имеет еще кучу наворотов.Вес "Барса"-100кг.
С уважением

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Дополнительно о изделии Н-011М " Барс"
> Изготавливается в НИИП им.В.В.Тихомирова.Антенна ФР с гидравлическим приводом
> Сопровождение одиночных целей по азимуту +- 70 град по углу места +-40 град
> Зона сканирования при поиске и захвате цели в БМБ по азимуту+3,+10 град по углу места -40 до +40 град.Предусмотрено картографирование в трех режимах.Селекция движущихся наземных целей с одновременным сопровождением 2-х НЦ.Обзор морской поверхности с селекцией целей и установлением координат последних.
> УВ режиме Воздух-Воздух обнаружение и сопровождение до 15 ВЦ.Точное сопровождение 4 ВЦ с применением СУВ без прекрашения поиска.Определение цели по спектральным характеристикам.Имеет еще кучу наворотов.Вес "Барса"-100кг.
> С уважением


Шикарно! Я-то просто по наивности подумал, что это не наш девайс. 

И последний оффтоп: а не планируют ли его ставить на наши модернизируемые самолеты или на Су-35?

----------


## alexvolf

> Шикарно! Я-то просто по наивности подумал, что это не наш девайс. 
> 
> И последний оффтоп: а не планируют ли его ставить на наши модернизируемые самолеты или на Су-35?


 А зачем? Есть более крутые изделия для отечественных бортов.

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, 22 августа завершилось учение "Красный флаг - 08/4".
В итоге, по моим подсчетам, к учению привлекались следующие авиационные подразделения (которые я нашел).
В качестве авиации условного противника:
- два истребителя F-15C/D (б/н 80-0058 – серо-синий камуфляж, 80-0024 – коричнево-песочный "пустынный" камуфляж) из состава 65 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр (Неллис, шт. Невада) ВВС США;
- три истребителя F-16C (б/н 87-0267 – коричнево-песочный "пустын-ный" камуфляж, 86-0251, 90-0727 – серо-синий камуфляж) 64 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр ВВС США.
В качестве авиационных сил противодействия:
– семь истребителей F-15A/B (б/н 75-0029, 75-0058, 76-0084, 78-0477, 78-0491, 78-0493, 78-0547) из состава 159 иаэ 125 иакр (Джэксон-вилл, шт. Флорида) ВВС НГ США;
– пять истребителей F-15C/D (б/н 81-0021, 82-0033, 82-0034, 79-0078, 79-0012) из состава 33 иакр (Эглин, шт. Флорида) ВВС США;
– четыре истребителя "Рафаль"B (б/н 7-HV (320), 7-HO (321), 7-HX (317), ?) из состава 1/7 ибаэ "Прованс" (Робинсон (Сен-Дизье, Фран-ция) ВВС Франции.
В качестве сил оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки су-хопутному компоненту ВС:
– четыре самолета "Рафаль"B (б/н 7-HV (320), 7-HO (321), 7-HX (317), ?) из состава 1/7 ибаэ "Прованс" ВВС Франции (были задействованы те же);
– четыре истребителя F-15C/D (б/н 78-0484, 80-0002, 90-0262, 90-0327) из состава школы боевого применения (Неллис) 57 акр ВВС США;
– восемь истребителей Су-30МКИ (б/н SB-042, SB-046, SB-048, SB-049, SB-107, SB-109, SB-110, SB-115) из состава 20 иаэ (Лохегаон, Пуна, Индия) ВВС Индии;
– шесть истребителей F-15K (б/н 02-035, 02-036, 02-037, 02-038, 02-039, 02-040) из состава 122 тиаэ (Кванджу, Республика Корея) 1 иакр (Кванджу) ВВС Республики Корея.
В качестве авиационных сил противодействия системам ПВО условного противника:
– один самолет РЭБ EA-6B (б/н 163525 (AC-501)) из состава 130 аэ РЭБ (VAQ-130) акр РЭБ ТОФ (Уидби-Айленд, шт. Вашингтон) ВМС США;
– один самолет РЭБ EA-6B (б/н 158807 (NL-524)) из состава 134 аэ РЭБ (VAQ-134) акр РЭБ ТОФ ВМС США;
– два истребителя F-16C (б/н 87-0362, 92-0926) из состава 422 испыта-тельной аэ (Неллис) 53 акр ВВС США;
– пять истребителей F-16C/D (б/н 80-0005, 88-0442, 97-0106, 97-0107, 98-0004) и два F-15C/D (б/н 84-0018, 88-1681) из состава 85 испыта-тельной аэ (Эглин, шт. Флорида) 53 акр ВВС США;
– один самолет РЭБ EC-130H (б/н ?) из состава 55 группы радиоэлек-тронной борьбы 55 акр (Оффут, шт. Небраска) ВВС США.
В качестве авиации контроля воздушного пространства и наведения бое-вой авиации на цели:
– три самолета E-3B (б/н 76-1604, 77-0352, 79-0002) из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" ВВС США.
В качестве сил военно-транспортной авиации:
– самолеты ВТА C-130H-30 из состава 2/61 таэ "Франш комте" (Бриси (Орлеан), Франция) ВВС Франции;
– самолеты ВТА C-17A из состава 62 стратегического транспортного авиационного крыла (Мак-Корд, шт. Вашингтон) ВВС США;
– один самолет ВТА Ил-76МД (б/н K-2661) из состава 44 таэ (Сонега-он (Нагпур), Индия) ВВС Индии.
В качестве сил заправочной авиации:
– два самолета СЗА KC-135R (б/н 62-3529, 62-3561) из состава 319 стзакр (Гранд-Форкс, шт. Северная Дакота) ВВС США;
– один самолет СЗА KC-135R (б/н 62-3562) из состава 91 заэ 6 стакр (Мак-Дилл, шт. Южная Каролина) ВВС США;
– два самолета заправочной авиации Ил-78МКИ (б/н RK-3453, RK-3454) из состава 78 заэ (Агра (Агра), Индия) ВВС Индии;
– один самолет заправочной авиации KC-135FR (б/н 472?) из состава 93 заэ "Бретань" (Ле Тюбе (Истр), Франция) ВВС Франции. 
Всего я насчитал около 60 самолетов различных типов ВВС США, Франции, Индии и Республики Корея, которые были задействованы к учению. Конечно их было больше, возможно даже в два раза.
В ходе подготовки к учению "Красный флаг", который был проведен на авиабазе Неллис, Индусы ещё показывали своё мастерство на авиабазе Маунтин-Хом, проводив учебно-тренировочные полеты с истребителями F-15 (366 иакр) и F-16 "агрессорами" с Аляски (18 иаэ). Американские пилоты были очень довольны летными и боевыми возможностями истребителей Су-30МКИ, обменивались опытом, летными навыками... о чем собственно и говорится на этой странице: http://www.fencecheck.com/news/India...tain_Home_AFB/
Только, к сожалению, я так и не нашел нигде итогов проведнного учения... Интересно, кто кого? Но знаю одно, не зря индусы со своими Су-30МКИ были приглашены... Так как данные истребители (очень похожей модификации) стоят на вооружении многих стран, которые не дружат с США...
Информация по учению в основном бралась со следующего форума: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...html#msg199348

----------


## MADMAX

Чуть не забыл... На авиабазе Неллис также были замечены истребители F-15 из состава 48 иакр (Лейкенхит, Великобритания) (истребители с бортовыми индексами "LN") и F-16 из состава 35 иакр (Мисава, Япония) ВВС США (истребители с бортовыми индексами "WW")... Но я их не учитывал, так как они не были заявлены в общий список участников учения: http://www.dreamlandresort.com/
Хотя может в этом что-то есть, что они не были заявлены? Хотя на полигонном комплексе авиабазы Неллис постоянно проводятся какие-либо учения (тренировки), так как он является самым большим полигоном на территории США (второй - на Аляске), где размещены множественное количество учебных целей различной категории...

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати... Хочу заметить... Сейчас некоторые "умники", несут бред относительно использования того же Ту-22 в конфликте с Грузией, что мол некого уже использовать так взяли испытателей...
Откровенная херня!
Вспомните Египет... Кто командовад нашей эскадрой МиГ-25-х? То то... 63 Отдельным Авиационным Разведовательным Отрядом командовать назначен летчик-испытатель ГЛИЦ полковник Александр Бежевец. Испытателей всегда использовали как экспертов своего дела... В войну тоже был полк испытателей...
Это я к чему, а к тому что амеры тоже во всю используют своих экспертов.
Я, в свое время, обратил внимание, что при награждении военных летчиков в "Бури в пустыне" и боевого применения по Югославии шли летчики-испытатели с испытательного центра Эглин. Эглин это аналог нашего ГЛИЦ... 
Это легко проверить. Загляните на их официальный сайт и посмотрите героев-орденоносцев, обратив при этом внимание на период службы в Эглин... Награды получены за б\з именно в боевых операциях Ирак-Югославия, но в период службы на Эглин...
http://www.af.mil/sites/
Парней просто туда откомандировывали... 
Так же можно пошерстить по "Агрессорам"... Я этим вопросом по этому подразделению не занимался, только по Эглин, но однозначно - парни с Центра Неллис обязательные участники подобных "вечеринок"...

----------


## MADMAX

Конечно, на "агрессорах" летают исключительно летчики ассы, которые побывали уже в реальных боевых условиях, да бы толком научить новичков азам пилотирования, которые каждый год прилетают на авиабазу Неллис чтоб пройти так сказать 10 своих учебно-боевых вылетов... По завершению учения командиры подразделений смотрят, как подготовлен летный состав и готовы ли они к участию в реальных боевых действиях... Ведь учение "Красный флаг" не так просто было создано, а после плачевного состояния дел войны во Вьетнаме, где против Мигов американцы мало что могли сделать... Кстати, сам Мак Кейн, который баллотируется в президенты США, также участвовал в войне во Вьетнаме, был сбит, повредил ногу, взят в плен... Но каким-то чудом спасся... Он так же как и Обама не хочет дружить с Россией...
"Агрессоры" с каждым годом совершенствуют свою тактику ведения воздушного боя... Набираются опыта от других участников учения, как например это было недавно на учении "Красный флаг - 08/4". Даже "агрессоры" с Аляски, пилоты из состава испытательных аэ полетали вместе с индусами... оценили летные и боевые возможности прекрасного истребителя Су-30МКИ и теперь будут знать, как лучше к нему подлезть если завяжется реальный воздушный бой...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> "Агрессоры" с каждым годом совершенствуют свою тактику ведения воздушного боя... Набираются опыта от других участников учения, как например это было недавно на учении "Красный флаг - 08/4". Даже "агрессоры" с Аляски, пилоты из состава испытательных аэ полетали вместе с индусами... оценили летные и боевые возможности прекрасного истребителя Су-30МКИ и теперь будут знать, как лучше к нему подлезть если завяжется реальный воздушный бой...


Они на Китай нападать собрались? Или на Чавеса?

----------


## MADMAX

А кто их знает... Они готовы на всех напасть... С Чавесом явно не дружат... А с Китаем тоже... Американцы даже создали так называемое "киберкомандование" по предотвращению китайских хакерских атак...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Это я просто к тому, что к России это мало относится, тк у нас и самолетов-то таких нет и не скоро будут (да и сколько их будет-то?)...

----------


## MADMAX

Да я понял... Но всё равно... Американцам надо со всеми самолетами попробовать повоевать в воздухе...

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная карта - Вооруженные силы США по всему миру... Где их тока нет...:
http://www.motherjones.com/military-maps/

----------


## Холостяк

Вышел в свет новый рекламно-пропагандистский журнальчик ВВС США "Авиатор"....

На обложке актуальная тема - беспилотники ....

Наступила 61 годовщина Военной авиации США....

Рассказ о пилоте высотного разведчика У-2...

Полет мыслей генерала о Европе... Вообщем это амеровские национальные интересы простираются в границах Европы... Фото классная!! Прям как фюрер!!! Усиков не хватает и челки, а готический текст уже имеется.... 

Так же там обязательно не забывают ветеранов... Ну вообщем покуче будет обычного "Советского воина" и по массштабам масли и по качеству наглядной агитки...

----------


## Холостяк

И... Самое главное!!!!
Статейка "братьев по оружию" амеров и канадцев... Типа - две страны - одна причина... А причина одна - русские... Один с ними геммор... Вот картинка вроде как фотожоп.. Откуда краснозвездный МиГ-29????
Типа блин достали милитаристы русские, вот МиГи уже на Аляске и в Канаду рвут....

----------


## alexvolf

> И... Самое главное!!!!
> Статейка "братьев по оружию" амеров и канадцев... Типа - две страны - одна причина... А причина одна - русские... Один с ними геммор... Вот картинка вроде как фотожоп.. Откуда краснозвездный МиГ-29????
> Типа блин достали милитаристы русские, вот МиГи уже на Аляске и в Канаду рвут....


Уважаемый Холостяк
Пропаганда,она и в Африке пропаганда.Тем не менее США систематически проводит учения подобного рода с привлечением авиации других стран.Причем не просто "повыеживатся" а реально отрабытывают навыки и тактику наступательного и оборонительного характера.Помнится в 2007г норвеги  провели совместно с НАТО и США (участвовали 18 стран) подобные учения COLD RESPONSE-основная цель которых была отражения нападения некой страны в условиях Арктики.
В качестве почетного главнокомандующего был король Норвегии Харольд V (см.фото).Почему-то эти учения не были должным образом приняты во внимание хотя проходили недалеко от границ РФ.Действительно мир изменился как  кажется однобоко и похоже не в нашу сторону...

----------


## Холостяк

Так оно и есть. Там в открытую уже определили врага. Даже когда при Ельцине в открытую "целовали" попу Америке, и то они однозначно считали нас своими врагами. Они даже не прикрывали свои учения и свою фирму "Агрессоры"... Ладно даже из политической корректности перестали бы использовать красные звезды, русские позывные и использование не сколько Советской символики, а именно русских традиций, языка.... 
Еще в свое время умный человек высказал такую мысль, что для них враг не сколько коммунизм и Советы, а для них враг - это все русское, Россия, народ, культура....
Я в своем посте ранее представлял все учения НАТО на этот год....
http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.php?p=29788&postcount=531

Уж явно они готовятся не на борьбу с шахидами Алькаиды вооруженных танками, самолетами и т.д... А огромный блок НАТО, который уже залез по уши в политику, а не в безопасность и оборону. Это реально ударная, агрессивная организация..., которая по силам не имеет оппонентов. Как был этот блок создан против России, так и остался...

Да и в том же своем журнальчике.... Состряпали фото с МиГ-29 и статью об угрозе у своих границ... Ну, блин, написали бы и про угрозу которую они у границ России организовывают своим НАТО, ракетками, воороружением всяких своих фюреров......

----------


## MADMAX

Ну что, теперь ждем очередного учения "Красный флаг - Аляска-09-1", которое будет проводиться в период со 2 по 17 октября этого года.
На данный момент уже известно, что будут привлекаться следующие авиационные подразделения:
На авиабазе Айельсон (шт. Аляска):
- 12 истребителей F-16C из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор" 354 иакр (Айельсон) 11 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне тихого океана,
- 8 истребителей F-16C из состава 80 иаэ 8 иакр (Кунсан, Республика Корея) 5 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана,
- истребители F-16 ВВС Норвегии,
- истребители F-16 ВВС Дании,
- 7 самолетов стратегической заправочной авиации KC-135R ВВС США.
На авиабазе Элмендорф (шт. Аляска):
- 12 истребителей F-15C из состава 19 иаэ 3 акр (Элмендорф) 11 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана,
- 12 истребителей F-15C из состава 44 иаэ 18 акр (Кадена, Япония) 5 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана,
- 1 самолет E-3 ДРЛО из состава 961 аэ ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Кадена) 18 акр 5 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана,
- 1 самолет E-3 ДРЛО из состава 962 аэ ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Элмендорф) 3 акр 11 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана.

----------


## Холостяк

Фотоальбом с "Красного Флага" на сайте ВВС Индии:

http://media.bharat-rakshak.com/RedFlag08/

Потом статьи любопытные с "Красного  Флага" пишет индийская газета...
Одна о бортовом оборудовании Су-30 МКИ и мастерах бортинженерах, мол учения прошли на уровне. Не помешала жара и все такое. Оборудование Су-30 МКИ работало справно, инженеры потрудились хорошо. Сбоев не было...
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Ne...p?newsid=10261

И статья, сто оказывается помимо летчиков упражнялись и индийские десантники. Командос там десантировались, захватывали и обороняли....
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Ne...p?newsid=10249

----------


## Холостяк

Фоточки с флага.....

----------


## Холостяк

и еще.........

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=MADMAX;32001]Ну что, теперь ждем очередного учения "Красный флаг - Аляска-09-1", которое будет проводиться в период со 2 по 17 октября этого года.
Уважаемый MADMAX
Интересно а какие выводы сделаны специалистами из проведенных учений.Интересует следующее:
1-завоевание превосходства в воздухе (F-15,F-16 или попробовали F-22)
2-применяемая тактика (классический воздушный бой-состав:двойки-тройки-пятерки?) 
3-проводились или нет групповые бои
4-какие использовались приемы маневренного БВБ и на средней дистанции
С уважением

----------


## MADMAX

Уважаемый, Alexvolf...
По поводу интересующих вас вопросов...
Ну по поводу итогов проведенных учений мы навряд ли где-нибудь найдем полный отчет в Интернете... Так, может некоторые выдержки... Сам хочу найти данную информацию...
1) Превосходство в воздухе: задействование в ходе учения "Красный флаг-08/4" истребителе F-22A я не видел...
2) Применяемая тактика: видел в воздухе одновременно четверку Су-30МКИ...
3) По поводу групповых воздушных боев: скорее всего они проводились, так как с авиабазы за один раз взлетали около 4-х истребителей F-15K ВВС Республики Корея, 2-х самолетов РЭБ EA-6B ВМС США, около 4-х истребителей F-15A/B из состава 125 иакр ПВО (Джэксонвилл, шт. Флорида) ВВС национальной гвардии ВВС США, и кажется несколько истребителей F-16 из состава испытательных авиационных эскадрилий и "агрессоров"... Как они вели воздушный бой, остается только догадываться...
Ну на 4 вопрос также не могу ничего сказать конкретно по этому учению...

----------


## MADMAX

Я попробую добыть информацию по прошлым учениям в плане 10 учебных вылетов в ходе учений "Красный флаг".

----------


## MADMAX

По поводу учений "Красный флаг" можно найти информацию здесь: http://lockon.vniim.ru/babich_fighters.html
Только там очень старая инфа... Но а в общем практически больших изменений я думаю не произошло, разве что корректировались под новые летные и боевые возможности современных истребителей, а также улучшенных целей на полигонном комплексе авиабазы Неллис.

----------


## Холостяк

Подборочка фотографий с последнего "Красного Флага".....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще "Агрессоры"....

----------


## Холостяк

А тута индийцы в гостях .....

----------


## Холостяк

ще немного....
Вегас в огнях... Вид с Неллис...

----------


## MADMAX

На официальном сайте появилась информация по поводу запланированных учений "Красный флаг" на 2009 финансовый год:
RED FLAG 09-5	08/22/2009 - 09/05/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-4	07/11/2009 - 07/29/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-3	02/21/2009 - 03/14/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-2	01/24/2009 - 02/07/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-1	10/18/2008 - 11/01/2008

В следующем году их будет аж 5 учений... Обычно 4 в год. Это говорит о том, что проводится усиленная подготовка летного и инженерно-технического состава ВВС США и стран-союзниц...
Источник информации: http://www.dreamlandresort.com/info/flags.html

----------


## Холостяк

F-35 был всесторонне разбит в очень классифицированных моделируемых воздушных боях против российских Фланкеров Сухого во время военных виртуальных учебных боев на Гавайях в прошлом месяце. Проводились эти учения на авиабазе Hickam Аir Вase. Это были учения "Виртуальный Флаг"..... Инфу об этих учениях я постил : Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".
Эти итоги были засвидетельствованы по крайней мере четырьмя участниками учений от ВВС Австралии и офицером военной разведки Австралии.
Информацию доложили в правительство, которое мечтает купить Ф-35. Вообщем их Министр обороны Joel Fitzgibbon серьезно был озабочен..., но находится в сомнениях - ведь бои были не реальные... Хотя другие должностные лица уже хотят отказаться от Ф-35 и настоять, чтоб Америка продала им Ф-22... Они пока все в восторге от рекламы "супермогучих" самолетов Америки и находятся под прессингом их продавцов...
Ссылки на австралийские источники:

http://www.thewest.com.au/aapstory.a...oryName=513884

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au...-31477,00.html

----------


## Холостяк

По крупицам начал собирать и фильтровать инфу по проведению боев индийских пилотов на "Красном Флаге"....
Выкладываю некоторую наиболее интересную... Но, блин. ужасно скудно по этой темке.... Амеры что-то не трубят о своих победах....

Значит официалы пишут пока об удачно проведенных учениях, которые пошли на пользу обеим сторонам... Т.е. индийцам и амерам... Индийская газета пишет, что амеры просят продолжить подобное сотрудничество и чтоб индийцы были регулярными участниками учений. Капитан Маркус 'Spike' Wilson выразил мнение, что индийские пилоты проявили "удивительную ловкость" в воздушных боях. Далее газета пишет, что подобные учения проводились и ранее и на них индийские пилоты показали себя как "более чем достойными" американцев, французов и британцев... *Пилоты IAF, управляющие Sukhois и другими самолетами, просто "outgunned" (пустили в расход) пилотов ВВС США на их F-15C.* 
Ссылка: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/I...ow/3400773.cms

Потом я искал инфу об совместном воздушном бое Ф-22 и Су-30... Однако, судя по инфе, такого боя не состоялось... Один из очевидцев учений пишет:
"......the USAF "seemed" too keen to recover the Raptors when any of the foreign air forces were present. I was there for around 4 days, and mostly the Raptors used to go off early, and come back before the RF-N launches took place. For the Raptor shots, I got, we were just lucky to be there when these guys recovered.
The Raptor was not part of RF-N, and our guys never flew alongside it...."
Машинный перевод:
".... ВВС США "казалась" слишком острой показать Хищников, когда любые из иностранных воздушных сил присутствовали. Я был там в течение приблизительно 4 дней, и главным образом Хищники имели обыкновение уходить рано, и возвращаться прежде, чем запуски RF-N имели место. До тренировки Хищника я добрался, мы были только удачливы быть там, когда эти парни сворачивали тренировку.
Хищник не был частью RF-N, и наши парни никогда не летели рядом с этим..."

Как я понял, амеры просто "ныкали" свои самолеты Ф-22 от иностранных участников учений. В боях с союзниками эти самолеты участия не принимают... Тренировки с "Хищниками" проводят только амеры друг с другом... Так что - обломс...

Видео на Ютюбе с "Красного Флага":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCla0sV5M2Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a0rtjQq ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9S-BvFx ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcbTqRKi ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4mTrLhf ... re=related

Фото индийцев с корейцами:
http://bemil.chosun.com/brd/files/BE...KAF_SU30_1.jpg
http://bemil.chosun.com/brd/files/BE...KAF_SU30_2.jpg



Col McGovern and Gp Capt Choudhury



Aggressor pilot Capt Corey Hermesch, gets a ride in the Sukhoi piloted by Wg Cdr Jasbir Singh



Maintainers of the Su - Just arrived in Mountain Home AFB



Just arrived - the Sukhoi pilots and maintainers who first arrived at MUO, were greeted by the US pilots of the 390th, 389th, and 18th AGRS

----------


## Холостяк

еще фото....

----------


## MADMAX

Ха, стремаются полетать на своих F-22A с Су-30МКИ, вот и поныкали их... А если бы полетали, то также задумались, как и по поводу F-35...

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Вовчек

Для alexvolf:
 Некоректно Вы, для сравнения, взяли взлетные веса.
Ф-22 превосходит Су-27 по угловой скорости крена и тангажа. А это в бою,  весьма важное значение имеет. 
Сравните энерговооруженность и вот такой параметр: Нагрузка на крыло/ Су доп.

----------


## Холостяк

Сравнивали до ругани на всех форумах эти машины уже... Толку - никакого!

То, что ныкают их амеры и не дают истенно оценить их качества - понятное дело... Просто сейчас мы знаем все параметры Ф-22 из "рекламных буклетов" и смакования раптерофилов. Реальность совсем другая! 
Знание реальности даст возможность на практике уже заранее разработать методику борьбы с этой машиной. Вот чтоб такой методики не было - амеры претворяют секретность в жизнь. Просто методика разработанная на "рекламных буклетах" - ничего из себя не стоит.

Дело в том, что если в бою узнавать слабые места Ф-22, ценой проб и ошибок, то цена будет не маленькая... Если мы узнаем все заранее, то в бою уже не прощупывать его будем, а сразу его "воткнем" по методике... 
Это амеры и понимают... Хотят, чтоб Хищник был "сюрпризом"...
Они же сами устраивают "Красный Флаг", чтоб от первой встречи с русским летчиком на МиГе быть готовым к тому, чему его тренировали на этом самом флаге Агрессоры...

----------


## MADMAX

А по поводу косяков в общей работе "Раптора" я уже намного наслышан... И про то как отказывала электроника, и про то как просто тупо заклинивала (не знаю как правильно называется) кабина пилота и приходилось её разрезать болгаркой, чтоб высвободить пилота...

----------


## alexvolf

> Для alexvolf:
>  Некоректно Вы, для сравнения, взяли взлетные веса.
> Ф-22 превосходит Су-27 по угловой скорости крена и тангажа. А это в бою,  весьма важное значение имеет. 
> Сравните энерговооруженность и вот такой параметр: Нагрузка на крыло/ Су доп.


Уважаемый Вовчек
Полностью с Вами согласен.Приведите если знаете данные по Ф-22
Взлет вес указал для того чтобы обозначить весовую категорию.

----------


## alexvolf

Две статьи обозрения -Вячеслава Володина и Ольги Кошкиной

----------


## Вовчек

Уважаемый Холостяк
Вы конечно правы, Реальность, она другая.
Так в чем же она заключается? Для лучшего понимания обратимся к истории.
С 1943 года А.И. Покрышкин воевал на Р-39. Этот самолет ему нравился. И он считал,что Р-39 наиболее сбалансированный по качествам истребитель ,из тех, на которых ему доводилось летать. Он всегда подчеркивал,что особо это ощущалось на скоростях свыше 450км/ч.
1.На больших скоростях самолет вел себя устойчиво, не рыскал носом.
При прицеливании и ведении огня важное качество.
2.Градиент усилий на единицу перегрузки с ростом скорости уменьшался, если на скорости 270-280 км/ч он составлял 3,3 кг/ед. перегрузки, то на скорости 550км/ч
он составлял 2,5-2,55 кг/ед.перегрузки.
Для сравнения Ла-5 во всем диапазоне скоростей 5,3 кг/ед перегрузки.
Ме-109G-2 трехточечный V=270-280 км/ч, градиент усилий=1,8 кг/ед перегрузки, на скорости V= 550 км/ч градиент усилий=4 кг/ед перегрузки.
управление у Р-39 на больших скоростях облегчалось, при выносе центральной точки прицела на угол упреждения, летчик подтягивал ручку не испытывая больших усилий. Реакция самолета на отклонение ручки была соезмерима с темпом взятия РУС на себя без запаздывания. 
Управление по трем осям, было согласовано по усилиям, тем самым упрощало пилотирование при прицеливании и ведении сопроводительной стрельбы.
3. Варианты вооружения: Пушка 37мм + 2 пулемета 12,7мм, Пушка 20мм + 2 пулемета 12,7мм были достаточно мощными.
У варианта 20мм пушка + 2 пулемета12,7мм ,секундный залп составлял порядка 3 кг. Могущество снарядов и крупнокалибернных пуль по цели было достаточно мощным.
Прицел имел два различных изображения сетки прицеливания для стрельбы:    воздушным целям
наземным целям.
При стрельбе по воздушным целям использовался способ прицеливания принятый в американских и английских ВВС. Он был проще и удобнее для летчика, чем отечественный способ прицеливания.
Можно было использовать индикацию прицела преднозначенную для стрельбы по наземным целям, в воздушном бою, используя способ прицеливания принятый в отечественных ВВС. 
Таким образом:
Хорошая устойчивость и управляемость + отличный прицел+ мощное вооружение+могущество боеприпасов по цели обеспечивали высокую эфективность истребителя. Кроме того, отличный обзор, широкая кабина с нормальным температурным режимом, большая дальность полета с использованием подвесных баков и живучесть.
Каждое из этих качеств достигнуто не в ущерб друг другу. 
Вот об этой сбалансированности качеств которая в конечном счете дает высокую боевую эфективность и говорил Александр Иванович.
Наш известный конструктор Поликарпов, понял эту концепцию и создал свой И-185.
Но ему было сложнее, И-185 был смешаной конструкции.
По большому счету то  наследие, выработанное потом и кровью, которое они оставили, у нас вдумчиво не изучалось и не развивалось.
Поэтому и жаловались наши летчики летая, что И-16, что на МиГ-21 на одно и тоже:
Недостаточный запас топлива, недостаточную огневую мощь, слабый прицел. Самолеты шли в войска по ряду параметров не соответсвуя требованиям ОТТ ВВС.
Сбалансированность качеств достигается в том числе, наличием мощного научно-технического задела в государстве и возможностями промышленности.
Реальность заключается в том, что им удалось создать  истребитель с оптимальным сочетанием качеств, а это высокая боевая эфективность. К этому они шли более 40 лет. 
Последствия применения новой техники в боях, известны давно. Учитывая,что боевые действия сейчас динамичны и скоротечны, времени может не хватить для вскрытия слабых мест. 
Сейчас много,что нужно, но это тема другого разговора.
А поиск слабых мест оставим разведке и специализированным НИИ.

----------


## Холостяк

Недавно в одном американском издании прочитал интервью одного должностного лица ВВС США. На прямой вопрос, действительно ли Ф-22 такой неуязвимый и всемогущий, он хорошо ответил, что любой самолет в настоящее время можно сбить - существует множество видов оружия для этого, касаемо воздушного боя, то у Ф-22 действительно есть некоторые современные возможности при которых он может добиться победы в воздухе, однако, даже и при этом он может быть уничтожен, для этого есть несколько вариантов - численное превосходство *ИЛИ* удачные тактика и маневр врага...

Касаемо машин....
Действительно. Есть продуманные, именно продуманные и удачные моменты в любой машине. Будь то Лавочкин или Аэрокобра... Но и есть то, что одному удобно, а другой считает обузой...

----------


## MADMAX

Полностью согласен с Холостяком...

----------


## Холостяк

*Индийские СМИ утверждают, что США на учениях пытались узнать секреты истребителей Су-30МКИ.*

http://www.interfax.ru/politics/news.asp?id=33111

Во время многосторонних военных учений "Красный флаг - 2008", в которых впервые приняли участие истребители индийских ВВС Су-30МКИ российского производства, американцы пытались получить данные о радаре самолета, его системе защиты и противодействия ракетам земля-воздух, сообщают индийские СМИ. 


"Два американских разведывательных самолета RC-135 сопровождали индийские истребители в ходе их перелета в США, а также в ходе самих учений, стараясь засечь радиокоды и рабочие частоты радаров", - говорится в информации индийского телевизионного информационного канала Headlines Today, сообщил корреспондент "Интерфакса-АВН" из Дели. 


Данный инцидент, по сообщению индийского телеканала, станет предметом тщательного обсуждения руководства ВВС Индии с возвратившейся из США делегацией.




*"Сушка" победила "Орла"*

http://wwwl.ruschudo.ru/armia2/article3119945/

----------


## MADMAX

Да уже изначально было всё ясно... Поди все истребители обнюхали вдоль и поперек...

----------


## Андрей

Мы все прямо таки лопаемся от гордости, за индуев,  а вместе с тем кадрового ресурса предприятий нашего авиапрома, только и хватает чтобы не обосраться в индийском контракте. Для справки, обычный завод по производству керамической плитки, из ближайшего подмосковья полгода искал обычного мастера-технолога на производственную линию, с немаленькой зарплатой, и нашел замечательного специалиста в городе Могилеве, этому производственнику шестьдесят три года. Директор завода прыгал до потолка. 
            После этого примера, я очень живо себе представляю ситуацию которая, после известных всем 15-ти лет, сложилась в нашем авиапроме,
я уже не говорю про оснащенность-это поправимо, но самое страшное это отсутствие кадров. Поэтому, когда слышишь в СМИ  о постройке тихоокеанского мегамоста на остров Русский, так и хочется крикнуть, -ребята а не заняться ли вам, на эти деньги, подготовкой рабочих и ИТР кадров для "молодой советской республики".

----------


## alexvolf

[            После этого примера, я очень живо себе представляю ситуацию которая, после известных всем 15-ти лет, сложилась в нашем авиапроме,
я уже не говорю про оснащенность-это поправимо, но самое страшное это отсутствие кадров. Поэтому, когда слышишь в СМИ  о постройке тихоокеанского мегамоста на остров Русский, так и хочется крикнуть, -ребята а не заняться ли вам, на эти деньги, подготовкой рабочих и ИТР кадров для "молодой советской республики".[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Андрей
Мысль считаю правильная.С распадом СССР столько дров наломали,практически уничтожив многие заводы ВПК( по указке или собственной глупости) в борьбе за капитализм...И то не рентабельно и это.Горбач вообще придумал программу конверсии с ложками,вилками и кастрюлями.И сейчас доламываются последние связи с ВПК бывших союзных республик-методом "нам не выгодно" или просто ультиматума из-за политических разногласий ("Сич" Украина и т.д.).Это при том что ВПК тех-же США собирает с миру по нитке, а то и целиком закупает готовые изделия (типа наших РД) и технологии.Расчитывать на помощь западных стран в таком деле как строительство самолетов ГВФ и ВВС не приходится (не исключаю  сотрудничество в сфере финансов, при  том, что экономика РФ тесно завязана в настоящее время на зеленой бумаге).
Кадровый вопрос вообще катастрофа.Все почему-то забыли что основное богатство (даже при капитализме) обеспечивает рабочий человек-профессия которого отошла на последний план.Лучше работать охранником или официантом-работа не пыльная и денежная...
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

Да кто там "лопается"????
Рассказывают тут про завод керамической плитки - это тоже самое, как все тут "лопается"....
Тут люди поделились информацией, в ней есть акцент гордости за наших конструкторов, инженеров и рабочих - кто создал этот самолет. Машину они реально создали - сильную! Причем тут индийцы???? 
Сказать тут в ответ всяким злыдням нечего и они начинают упрекать нас в нашей ГОРДОСТИ за НАШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ И ИХ-НАШ САМОЛЕТ.
Когда пишут басни, высосСанные из пальца, про "достижения" "всемогущего" Ф-22, так все подобные "знатоки" молчат, а как реально погордиться за реальные достижения - начинают возмущаться.

А за летчиков индийцев пусть Индия и радуется!
Но по этой теме другой разговор:
Индийские пилоты против американских асов.
А там прекрасные фотодокументы как всех пилотов ВВС Индии готовили наши люди...
Поэтому, почему бы нам не погордиться, что индийские пилоты имеют и навыки нашей советской авиационной школы....??? Тоже повод "стопку опрокинуть".

А про реальность, о которой Вы пишите, словно тыкаете шкодливого кота в лужу, которую он наделал - не гоже. Обстановку, которая сейчас в нашем Авиапроме мы и так знаем - не на Марсе живем. Знаем как его всякие тупые политики развалили и по чьему заказу...
 
Восстановить - восстановим! Главное желание народа и политическая воля руководства (так как деньги и ресурсы есть).

Почему б не написать про ежедневное утрешнее поднятие амерами своего звездного флага у дома, которым они гордяться и рассказать про керамический завод в Ираке, Югославии который они и разрушили вместе с соседним кварталом и людьми...????
Мы же тоже об этом знаем...

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Холостяк;32550]Да кто там "лопается"????
Рассказывают тут про завод керамической плитки - это тоже самое, как все тут "лопается"....
Тут люди поделились информацией, в ней есть акцент гордости за наших конструкторов, инженеров и рабочих - кто создал этот самолет. Машину они реально создали - сильную! Причем тут индийцы???? 

Уважаемый Холостяк
Ну зря Вы так.Андрей вообще правильно подтянул- переведя тему учений на экономическую волну.Дело в том,что в последнее время все больше и больше сквозит мысль и в политическом руководстве и в Оборонэкспорте о контрактах с различными странами мира (перечислять не стоит) в области продажи вооружений (типа лозунг "Обгоним и перегоним").ВПК завалены данной работой и что характерно  контракты заключаются на авиатехнику новейших образцов которых нет в российской армии.Затем данные страны без всякой лицензии начинают клепать аналоги...
 То что индийцы продемонстрировали на Красном Флаге наши машины конечно большая заслуга прежде всего отечественного ВПК способного ответить на различные вызовы современности и как Вы говорите "деньги и ресурсы есть" нет только четкого понимания концепции развития отечественной авиации (может конечно нам ее и узнать не придется в ближайшее время).Надеюсь будем проводить свои учения под названием "Звездно-полосатый" с приглашением Китай,Индия и ряд дружеских нам стран. 
Так что поднимаю и опрокидываю стопку вместе с Вами за будущее нашей авиации.УРА!!!(без иронии).

----------


## MADMAX

Ну пока вы тут о политике общались аериканцы уже расписали график на 2009 год учений "Красный флаг":
RED FLAG 09-5	08/24/2009 - 09/04/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-4	07/13/2009 - 07/24/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-3	02/23/2009 - 03/13/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-2	01/26/2009 - 02/06/2009	 	 
RED FLAG 09-1	10/20/2008 - 10/31/2008

Аж пять штук... Интересно, через пару лет сколько в год будет? 10?
Предстоящий "Красный флаг" американские пацаны решили полетать с пилотами:
F-16 ВВС Сигапура (хотя будут задействованы американские истребители специально для них предназначенные), EF-18A/B ВВС Ипсании и F-16CG/DG ВВС Греции...

----------


## Холостяк

Я вполне нормально понимаю всю сложившуюся ситуацию в наших ВВС, как и в Авиапроме... Действительно, дела там хреноватые, более того, некоторые вещи там аще возмутительны. 
Но зачем об этом пищать??? Чтоб осадить нашу гордость за нашу технику? 
Тем более, сейчас дурку подобную ельциновской не вытворяют, а наоборот начинают по-тихоньку решать проблемы. Начинают "запускать механизм". Конечно не все так сразу одним махом, но продвижки есть...

----------


## MADMAX

14 сентября с.г. 8 истребителей F-16 и около 220 человек инженерно-технического персонала из состава 80 истребительной авиационной эскадрильи 8 истребительного авиационного крыла (Кунсан, Республика Корея) 5 воздушной армии командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана осуществили перелет с авиабазы постоянной дислокации на авиабазу Айельсон (шт. Аляска) с целью предстоящего участия в учении «Красный флаг – Аляска-09/1», проведение которого планируется в период со 2 по 17 октября с.г. При перелете, истребителей заправляли самолеты стратегической заправочной авиации KC-10A с авиабазы Тревис (шт. Калифорния).
Источник: http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123115527

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Я вполне нормально понимаю всю сложившуюся ситуацию в наших ВВС, как и в Авиапроме... Действительно, дела там хреноватые, более того, некоторые вещи там аще возмутительны. 
> Но зачем об этом пищать??? Чтоб осадить нашу гордость за нашу технику? 
> Тем более, сейчас дурку подобную ельциновской не вытворяют, а наоборот начинают по-тихоньку решать проблемы. Начинают "запускать механизм". Конечно не все так сразу одним махом, но продвижки есть...


Оффтоп, конечно, но:..

----------


## Холостяк

Да... Конечно ОФФ ТОП, но на днях слышал слова одного высокопоставленного чина, который сказал (не дословно но..), "...сейчас, как никогда за последнее время, на оборону направляются огромные денежные средства, но беда в том, что освоить их Минобороны не в силах. Не в состоянии наша военная промышленность произвести то, что нашей Армии сейчас необходимо...". Вот и ответ на вопрос. Не может сейчас наша промышленность производить высокотехнологичное оружие для нас. То есть, подтверждается то, что теже Су-34 не могут собрать, из-за того что в нем находятся агрегаты-детали-узлы, которые наша промышленность уже производить не в состоянии даже если ей заплатят ЛЮБЫЕ деньги... Развалино все!

----------


## MADMAX

Мне на глаза попалась следующая информация: Представители Пентагона и компании Lockheed Martin выступили в защиту истребителя пятого поколения F-35 после того, как средства массовой информации в США и других странах поставили под сомнение его боевую эффективность. Об этом сообщает Flight Global. Поводом для критики стали виртуальные поединки американских и российских истребителей в рамках секретных учений Pacific Vision-2008, которые были проведены в августе на авиабазе ВВС США Хикам на Гавайских островах. Информация об убедительной победе Су-35 просочилась в прессу через австралийское военное ведомство, представители которого присутствовали на учениях. В данной связи руководитель программы F-35 генерал-майор Чарльз Дэвис (Charles Davis) выступил с категорическим опровержением критических публикаций и заявил, что в ходе учений решались совершенно иные задачи. Он также отметил многочисленные преимущества F-35 над всеми существующими истребителями. Особую озабоченность Пентагона и компании Lockheed Martin вызвало то, что информационная кампания против F-35 была начата накануне принятия рядом стран решения о закупке истребителей данного типа. В результате этого значительно возросли производственные риски. Ранее обвинения в попытках подорвать экспортный потенциал F-35 выдвигались в адрес компании Boeing, которая активно предлагает потенциальным заказчикам истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet.

----------


## Холостяк

Ага, ага!!! Встречал я эти оправдания... Вот привожу их:

Как сообщила пресс-служба компании Lockheed Martin, руководитель программы разработки второго по счету в мире истребителя пятого поколения F-35 генерал-майор Чарльз Дэвис выступил с пространным комментарием, в котором охарактеризовал как совершенно неверный вывод о сомнительности превосходства F-35 над уже существующими истребителями - в частности, российскими истребителями семейства "Су" последних моделей. 
Неутешительный для Lockheed Martin вывод был сделан на основе проведенного ранее, в августе 2008 года, в рамках КШУ 2008 Pacific Vision моделирования гипотетического воздушного боя, в который угодил F-35. 

Такой вывод, указал генерал, "абсолютно неверен, приводит к неправильным выводам и вообще не имеет под самой не малейшей основы". Он сообщил, что в ходе 2008 Pacific Vision решались совершенно иные, чем задача оценки эффективности боевого применения F-35 в воздушных боях, задачи. 

Генерал сообщил, что F-35 на *"400%"* превосходит в ситуации воздушного боя любой истребитель, представленный на мировом рынке. Неясно, что представляет из себя эта круглое значение - скорее всего красивую метафору. 

Среди преимуществ F-35, по словам генерала Дэвиса - способность маневрировать с высокими (до 9 g) перегрузками, превосходство в аэродинамике, проявляющееся, в частности, в большем боевом радиусе и высоких динамических характеристиках. 

Особо выделен тот факт, что даже при максимальной боевой нагрузке и полной заправке топливом ни аэродинамические, ни радиолокационные характеристики самолета не изменяются за счет отказа от использования внешних точек подвески. 

По мере подавления средств ПВО противника и снижения угрозы возможно также оснащение F-35 шестью дополнительными (к четырем внутренним) внешними точками подвески. 

Это, вероятно, позволит ВВС США еще более адекватно воздействовать на уже обезоруженного противника. 

Одним из важнейших достоинств нового истребителя, по мнению генерала Дэвиса, является реализация принципа Situational Awareness, позволяющая не только собирать и обрабатывать информацию с бортовых сенсоров, но и распределять ее произвольным образом в рамках боевой сетевой инфраструктуры. 

Проверить справедливость утверждений генерала Дэвиса на деле удастся не скоро – реализация программы F-35 непрерывно затягивается. 

Более подробная информация о возможностях F-35 будет представлена на портале Исследования и разработки – R&D.CNews. 

Просто удивляет, если уже занесенные в машину (компьютер) ттх самолетов были введены в программу моделирования воздушного боя, при этом машина математически провела расчеты на основании заложенных данных и опредилила превосходство Су над Ф, то о каком превосходстве в "400%" может говорить промоутер....????

Но в любом случае это   . Лучше дискуссию об Ф-35 vs Су сделать отдельной веткой..., получится просто как ранее с раптерофилами - спор до ругани и "0" толку...

----------


## tehnolog

Помогите в поиске документации на техническое обслуживание боинга!!!!
ОООООчень нужно!!!! :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Помогите в поиске документации на техническое обслуживание боинга!!!!
> ОООООчень нужно!!!!


Теракт готовите?  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Помогите в поиске документации на техническое обслуживание боинга!!!!
> ОООООчень нужно!!!!


Вот тут Рома Абрамович, как юзер Аирбаса, открыл форум по этой темке. Там от тюнига, техдоков и прочих к нему фичей. Возможно и по Боингу там парни подскажут....
Так что, на этом форуме спроси:
http://a380club.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## alexvolf

> Помогите в поиске документации на техническое обслуживание боинга!!!!
> ОООООчень нужно!!!!


 Уважаемый
Зайдите на форум AVIA.ru найдите ветку "Рассылка документов ИКАО" или что-то в этом роде - там ребяты рассылку разных  документов для пилотов и техников ГВФ по мэйлам сделали.

----------


## MADMAX

Итак товарищи, на Аляске началась летная фаза учения "Красный флаг-Аляска-09/1" (06-18.10.08 г.)... И после опубликования некоторой информации (в частности фотографий) я могу теперь с полной уверенностью заявить, что американские пацаны учатся воевать с ВС РФ: наносить ракетно-бомбовые удары по различного рода целям Российского производства, преодолевать систему ПВО (комплексы SA-11), вести воздушный бой с авиацией вероятного противника (ВВС РФ, истребители F-16C из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор") и многое другое...
Также имитируются (скорее всего Иранские) ракетные установки типа "Скад"...
Организацией учебно-боевой обстановки (имитацией) в ходе учения занимается личный состав 353 учебно-тренировочной авиационной эскадрильи, дислоцируемой на авиабазе Айельсон (шт. Аляска)...
Источники информации: http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123118725

----------


## MADMAX

В ходе учений "Красный флаг - Аляска" также отрабатываются задачи спасения условно сбитых противником экипажей... Так, 14 октября, первый лейтенант Мэтью Фимен из состава 80 иаэ 8 иакр (Кунсан, Республика Корея) ВВС США был условно сбит над территорией условного противника и ему пришлось отрабатывать задачи по спасению от авиации противника и выживанию в суровых климатических условиях, смею предположить, условно России. Только вот лицо надо было мелом мазать, это же всё таки не джунгли… 
Остальные фото: http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story...p?id=123119736
http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story...p?id=123119738

----------


## lont

С 20 по 31 октября проходит учение ВВС США и союзников Ред Флэг 2009-1, в котором помимо США принимают участие Испанские Хорнеты F-18 и Греческие F-16.
Подскажите, у кого-нибудь есть информация об участии в учении
самолетов B-52H (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана)?

----------


## lont

Подскажите у кого-то есть фото или бортовые испанских EF-18, C-130 и Боинга "707-300" участвующих в учении "Ред Флэг 2009/1" ?  :Confused:

----------


## lont

MADMAX,  Холостяк  :Confused: 
... как то уже почти прошло целое учение - первый Ред Флэг, а вы даже не обмолвились... не заболели???

----------


## Холостяк

*Жду когда туда пригласят!!!!*

----------


## Холостяк

Тут появились откровения амеровских пилотов, относительно "Красного Флага" с индийцами... Конечно даже сами амеры признаются, что их Ф-15 просто "сдох"... Тянет его за уши их Ф-22, который еще может потягаться с Су... 
Огорчает, хотя это не новость, что даже там на Флаге у индийцев были проблемы с движками на Сухих... Совсем наши говеное качество делают. Сами индийцы признаются, что только и снимают движки и отправляют их на замену обратно в Россию... Сроки гарантийные совсем не отрабатывают...

Ссылки:
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gener...0Flag%20Action

http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/th...iaf-su30m.html

----------


## Холостяк

Тут новость любопытная...:
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=223141

А так по темке добавляю фоточек....
На последней фотке AN/ALQ-167... Про "это" на ссылке:http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/a...an-alq-167.htm

----------


## [RUS] MK

*МО США выделило средства на закупку дополнительных истребителей F-22 "Рэптор"*



http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=62707&cid=25

МОСКВА, 17 ноября. (АРМС-ТАСС). Под давлением Конгресса США, который настаивает на выделении 140 млн дол на закупку компонентов для постройки 20 дополнительных истребителей F-22 "Рэптор", Министерство обороны пошло на компромисс, согласившись ассигновать 50 млн дол на закупку комплектующих для четырех новых самолетов, сообщает "Джейнс дифенс уикли".

Выделение 50 млн дол позволит поддержать сборочную линию компании до того момента, когда избранный президент США Барак Обама и министр обороны примут решение о ее закрытии, либо продлении закупки "Рэпторов".

Большинство сенаторов полагают, что линия сборки F-22 должна функционировать как минимум пять лет, то есть до момента начала серийного производства истребителя пятого поколения F-35 "Лайтнинг-2".

МО США намерено включить выделение оставшихся средств на постройку дополнительных 4 самолетов в объеме около 590 млн дол во внеочередной запрос на финансирование ведения боевых действий в Ираке и Афганистане, который будет направлен Конгрессу в феврале. Таким образом, Барак Обама и новый министр обороны получат около 10 дней после церемонии инаугурации, запланированной на 20 января, чтобы принять решение по судьбе программы F-22.

К середине текущего года на вооружении ВВС США находилось более 100 истребителей "Рэптор". Командование ВВС определяет общую потребность в самолетах F-22 в 381 ед. В то же время, нынешнее руководство МО США настаивает на приобретении лишь 183 машин, поставка которых должна быть полностью завершена к 2012 году, и рекомендует сосредоточиться на ускорении разработки истребителя F-35. Министр обороны Роберт Гэйтс дал согласие на временное продолжение реализации программы F-22 до момента вступления в должность нового министра обороны.

Контракт общей стоимостью 7,3 млрд дол на поставку в течение трех лет последней партии из 60 истребителей F-22A "Рэптор" ВВС США подписали с "Локхид Мартин" в июле 2007 года. Производство истребителей продлится до года 2011 года. Поставка самолетов ВВС должна быть завершена до июня 2012 года.

Многоцелевой истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе F-22A "Рэптор" разработки компаний "Локхид Мартин" и "Боинг" оснащен двумя турбореактивными двигателями с изменяемым вектором тяги F119-PW-100 компании "Пратт энд Уитни". Длина самолета составляет 18,9 м, высота - 5,1 м, размах крыла - 13,56 м, максимальная скорость - 2М, крейсерская - 1,5М, максимальная скорость у земли - 1480 км/ч, боевой радиус действия - до 1500 км, потолок - около 15240 м. Вооружение составляют 20-мм пушка M61A2 (боекомплект 480 выстрелов), шесть управляемых ракет AIM-120C AMRAAM класса "воздух - воздух", две УР AIM-9 "Сайдуиндер" класса "воздух - воздух", управляемые авиабомбы, два внутренних отсека для подвесного вооружения - ракет или бомб. Самолет оснащен бортовой РЛС AN/APG-77 с АФАР, которая, по заявлению разработчиков, позволяет обнаруживать цель на дальности до 450 км.

В последнее время активный нажим на руководство оборонного ведомства и администрацию США оказывают Израиль и Япония, которые планируют оснастить истребителями F-22 свои ВВС. Вопрос закупки самолетов также рассматривает МО Австралии. Пока законодательство США не разрешает экспорт этих самолетов за рубеж из-за возможности утечки критически важных технологий.

----------


## Mad_cat

> МО США намерено включить выделение оставшихся средств на постройку дополнительных *4 самолетов*


куда катится мир :Eek:

----------


## MADMAX

Привет всем... Наконец после долгой болезни я дорвался до компа... Вот выкладываю некоторые фотки с прошлого учения "Красный флаг - Аляска - 09/1".
1) К учению привлекалась стратегическая бомбардировочная авиация ВВС США, в частности бомбардировщики B-52H из состава 5 тбакр (Майнот, шт. Северная Дакота) и 2 тбакр (Барксдейл, шт. Луизиана).
Экипажами бомбардировщиков из состава 5 тбакр совершались беспосадочные полеты с авиабазы передового базирования Андерсен (о. Гуам) в район штата Аляска. Время полета 24,1 часов. Экипажами из состава 2 тбакр совершались также беспосадочные полеты в район Аляски только с авиабазы постоянной дислокации Барксдейл. Время полета 18 часов... В ходе полетов самолетами истребительной авиации осуществлялось сопровождение и оборона от угрозы со стороны "агрессоров". Также отрабатывались вопросы дозаправки топливом в оздухе...
На первых двух фото: Заправка бомбардировщиков B-52H.
На третьем фото: Заправка истребительной авиации (2 F-22A и 3 А-15).
Источники: http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123120623
http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123120560

----------


## Иван Кудишин

Вот. Друг прислал роскошное фото прохождения F-22 "на ноже" на трансзвуке. А еще сегодня мне в руки попалась любопытная заметочка из "Флайта", дайджест которой позволю себе привести здесь.

МНЕНИЕ СТРОЕВОГО ЛЕТЧИКА ВВС США О ДЕЙСТВИЯХ УЧАСТНИКОВ МАНЕВРОВ «РЕД ФЛЭГ»

На форуме бесплатного видео «YouTube» появилась лекция, прочитанная строевым анонимным летчиком американского истребителя F-15C, в которой он комментировал особенности действий участников недавних авиационных маневров «Ред Флэг» - индийских летчиков на самолетах Су-30МКИ и МиГ-21 «Бизон», южнокорейских на F-15K и французских на Дассо «Рафаль».
В первую очередь, лектор отметил, что в ходе совместного маневрирования «Коуп Индиа» с индусами на Су-30МКИ в 2004 г., в которых ВВС США проиграли с разгромным счетом, американцы сознательно выставили слабых летчиков, с тем, чтобы убедить Конгресс в необходимости модернизации и переоснащения американских ВВС. 
В ходе маневров «Ред Флэг-2008», в учебных ближних боях с Су-30МКИ, по словам лектора, «как ни удивительно, мы доминировали». Летчики самолетов F-15C в полной мере использовали опыт совместного маневрирования с истребителями F-22A, как и Су-30МКИ, оснащенных системой УВТ. Лектор отмечал слабую подготовку индусов к маневрированию на закритических углах атаки с использованием УВТ: «Я начинаю доворачивать на него, и вдруг вижу, он начинает опускать хвост и отклонять вектор тяги. Но при этом он начинает просаживаться, причем так сильно, что мне даже не приходится особо задирать нос. Я беру РУС немного на себя, уменьшаю тягу, и остается только дать очередь из пушки, чтобы вышибить ему мозги».
Лектор отмечает, что превосходство американских F-15 над индийскими Су-30МКИ было столь велико, что породило определенную эйфорию у чиновников, ответственных за закупки новой техники, заставив их сделать ложный вывод о том, что ВВС США не нуждаются в увеличении парка истребителей. «Пройдет короткое время, и индусы освоят новую тактику, которая позволит им успешно противостоять F-15» - отмечает лектор. Кроме слабой тактической подготовки летчиков индийских Су-30МКИ, лектор отметил низкую надежность двигателей этих самолетов и неудобную систему их сервиса: «Если индийский двигатель получил повреждение, скажем, от попадания постороннего объекта, русские настаивают на его возврате на завод – изготовитель, а взамен высылают новый двигатель. Особенно это было для них (индусов) неудобно при участии в маневрах на территории США».
Далее лектор подробно остановился на основных опасностях и слабых местах истребителей F-15 и F-16, выявленных в ходе маневров. В частности, он отметил, что ракеты «воздух - воздух» с радиолокационным наведением (не уточняя конкретного типа ракет, хотя, скорее всего, имеется в виду AMRAAM) на конечном участке траектории очень легко сбиваются с захвата с помощью активных радиопомех, что в значительной мере лишает американские ВВС возможности ведения воздушного боя вне пределов прямой видимости. 
Кроме того, неожиданной «головной болью» для американцев оказались индийские самолеты МиГ-21 «Бизон», оснащенные израильскими БРЛС, совершенной системой РЭБ и ракетами с активным радиолокационным наведением. В такой конфигурации, следуя на сверхмалых высотах, МиГ-21 остаются практически невидимыми для американских БРЛС с механическим сканированием. Используя системы РЭБ, они скрытно сближаются с американскими истребителями и вступают в ближний бой с непредсказуемым результатом. «МиГ-21 способен выполнить маневр «ножницы» с падением скорости до 200 км/ч,  выходом на угол тангажа 60 градусов и набором высоты с 3 до 6 км» - комментирует лектор.
Французские летчики на самолетах Дассо «Рафаль», по словам лектора, «вели себя откровенно недружественно, никогда не работали в команде, предпочитая постоянно держать включенными все свои датчики, отслеживая и вынюхивая особенности работы наших РЛС. Они в ходе маневров занимались только этим, предпочитая оставаться сторонними наблюдателями в воздушных боях».
В заключении лектор отметил, что «ближний маневренный воздушный бой с применением пушек никто не отменял и еще нескоро отменит, т. к., на наших самолетах подвешивается слишком мало ракет. Кроме того, если, скажем, нужно сбить шар – зонд, то для этого пригодна только пушка. Слава Богу, на F-22 она есть». На вопрос аудитории по поводу предполагаемых боевых качествах истребителя F-35 лектор предпочел не отвечать: «Похоже, его боевые качества мне слишком хорошо известны. Давайте оставим это обсуждение на следующий раз».

Flight International, 11-17.11.2008, p. 12.

----------


## Холостяк

Неплохая статья по "Красному флагу" и Агрессорам...

http://www.fencecheck.com/photography/Red_Flag/

----------


## Холостяк

Потом вот еще фотки:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7534470...7603310490961/

http://api.flickr.com/services/feeds...N08&lang=en-us

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Pilot

Ф-5 это не Агрессорс, это флотские, похоже на Феллон

----------


## Холостяк

> Ф-5 это не Агрессорс, это флотские, похоже на Феллон


 
По тексту не идет разговор об 64-65. 
У них самолеты всех подразделеней US AF, Marines и NAVI играющие роль самолетов вероятного противника называют "агрессорами"..., т.е. Aggressor role.
Вот страничка из Вики по этой теме - Aggressor squadron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aggressor_squadron

Вот на страничке Вики по Ф-20 есть об этом: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-20_Tigershark

Вот по ссылке из их официального журнала ВВС в последнем столбце предложение... Почитайте... 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...7&d=1171142155
Перевод специально для Вас:
_"... В 1981 году , эскадрон начал переход на Нортроп Ф-5 Е Тигр 2, самолет который ВВС использовали в эскадронах агрессоров..."_
Только эта статья про VMFT-401 MARINES из Marine Corps Air Station, Yuma, Arizona.
То есть все тренировочные эскадры плохих парней у них Агрессоры... Хотя, я указывал ранее, что Marines используют в своем наименовании слово "Adversary"... Вот тут можно почитать о них:
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...c/vmft-401.htm

То что Вы пишите, что это флотские (т.е. NAVI), тоже не гадайте... Прально. Это VFC-13. Просто почитайте ветку форума с начала... 
По ссылке моей в посте идут NSAWC Aggressors (Naval Strike and Air Warfare Center)... Как автор фоток прально подписал Top gun aggressors... То есть U.S. Naval Strike Warfare Center, NAS Fallon, Nevada.
Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

В любом случае как ни крути - это тот же "стручок" тока с боку... Агрессоры... 
И мы у них Агрессоры...

А вот агрессор из US AF....

----------


## Иван Кудишин

Хороший хвостовой буквенный код у агрессорских F-16C... АК. Просто, ясно и сразу вызывает правильные ассоциации. ;)

----------


## Pilot

А чего гадать-то, я был и в Неллисе и в Феллоне ;) у моряков это называется provide adversary support to the Navy. А фотки действительно классные ;)

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## MADMAX

Качественные фотки по учениям:
"Красный флаг - 08/3" http://www.skippyscage.com/aviation/nv/rf08-3/
"Красный флаг - 08/4" http://www.skippyscage.com/aviation/nv/rf08-4/
"Красный флаг - 09/1" http://www.skippyscage.com/aviation/nv/rf09-1/

----------


## MADMAX

Японские агрессоры...

----------


## MADMAX

Ещё японские агрессоры...

----------


## MADMAX

Японский агрессор (раскраска типа "Су-37")...

----------


## Холостяк

немного от меня.....

----------


## Холостяк

Сомневался..., но решил запостить сюда информацию... Вроде как темка "вероятного противника"... 
Вообщем посмотрел какие анонсы кино предлагает Голливуд на 2009 год по военной тематике... Авиационную пока не нашел, чтоб добавить в ветку форума "Видео" с темой "Анонсы авиакино..."...

Однако есть что взглянуть. Тема патриотизма серьезно показана Голливудом. Есть о чем призадуматься Бондарчуку... А то снимает фэнтази про какие-то острова...

Значит первый фильм "Taking Chance " (Риск)... Фильм как морпех сопровождает гроб погибшего товарища на его Родину. Ситуация актуальна. Я сам несколько раз был задействован в подобном мероприятии, вернее на определенном этапе и представляю все это не по рассказам... Судя по представленному трейлеру фильм сделан сильно... Меня даже тронул этот коротенький отрывок... Реально тема затронута и расскрыта... Показ фильма намечен почти к нашему 23 февраля...
Ссылка:
http://www.hbo.com/events/takingchance/



Второй фильм.. Это фильм про войну в Ираке... "Generation Kill" (Поколение убивать).Семь частей-серий... Показаны 40 дней войны в Ираке.. По трейлеру видно неплохие сцены боевых действий, амуниция, техника, боевые операции.... Красочно и зрелищно... Снято по типу "Blackhawk Down", "We Were Soldiers...", "Band of Brothers"...
Ссылка:
http://www.hbo.com/generationkill/?n...eat_main_image

----------


## MADMAX

Надо будет посмотреть...

----------


## Холостяк

Ну что.... 
Добавляю фотографии Аргессоров..... Первая - с "Красного флага", под заправщиком....
Nellis 64\65 "Aggressor".... И вроде как тут видна и 18-я "черно-белая" с Аляски....

----------


## Холостяк

И еще....

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и продолжаю....

----------


## Холостяк

*Обаме сообщили о распространении российских «смертоносных систем ПВО»*

http://news.mail.ru/politics/2317829

«Усовершенствованные и очень смертоносные системы противовоздушной обороны, такие как SA-20 и S-300/400, распространяются по всему миру», — говорится в письме конгрессменов, в котором использованы принятые в США и НАТО названия российских комплексов С-300ПМУ-2, а также С-300 и С-400.

Конгрессмены назвали распространение этих ЗРК в мире в качестве аргумента, подкрепляющего необходимость для США продолжить производство многоцелевого истребителя пятого поколения F-22 «Рэптор» с технологиями снижения радиозаметности (Stealth).
При этом они сообщили Обаме, что «потенциальные противники» США уже работают над собственными истребителями пятого поколения.

_К чему я запостил эту ссылку? А к тому что официально мы «потенциальные противники» США..., о чем они сами и признались... Хотя нового ничего нет... Поэтому то и "Агрессоры" интенсивно работают..._

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, товарищи, на авиабазе Неллис (шт. Невада) в период с 26 января по 6 февраля 2009 года проводится учение "Красный флаг-09/2".
Выкладываю список участников данного мероприятия.
В качестве авиационных сил и средств условного противника:
– истребители F-16C из состава 64 истребительной авиационной эскадрильи (иаэ) "агрессор" 57 авиационного крыла (акр) (Неллис, шт. Невада) ВВС США,
– истребители F-15C из состава 65 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр ВВС США;
– истребители ТА F-16 из состава авиагруппы центра боевого применения авиации ВМС (Фаллон, шт. Невада) США.
В качестве авиационных сил и средств противодействия:
– истребители F-22A из состава 3 акр (Элмендорф, шт. Аляска) 11 воздушной армии (ВА) (Элмендорф) командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана.
В качестве сил и средств авиационной поддержки:
– бомбардировщики B-1B из состава 28 тяжелого бомбардировочного авиационного крыла (тбакр) (Элсворт, шт. Южная Дакота) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– бомбардировщики B-2A из состава 509 тбакр (Уайтмэн, шт. Миссури) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– истребители F-15E из состава 4 истребительного авиационного крыла (иакр) (Симор-Джонсон, шт. Северная Каролина) 9 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– истребители F-16CM из состава 412 испытательного акр (Эдвардс, шт. Калифорния) Центра летных испытаний командования МТО ВВС США;
– истребители "Харриер"GR.9 из состава ударного авиационного командования ВВС Великобритании (Хай-Уиком). 
В качестве авиационных сил и средств противодействия системам ПВО условного противника:
– истребители F-16 из состава 20 иакр (Шоу, шт. Южная Каролина) 9 ВА БАК ВВС США.
В качестве авиационных сил и средств разведки, контроля воздушного пространства и управления авиацией:
– самолеты ДРЛО E-3 из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США,
– самолет ДРЛО E-3D из состава аэ ДРЛО и управления авиацией (Уддингтон, Великобритания) 2 агр ударного авиационного командования ВВС Великобритании;
– самолеты стратегической разведывательной авиации RC-135 из состава 55 акр (Оффут, шт. Небраска) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США,
– самолеты СРА U-2 из состава 9 разведывательного авиационного крыла (Бил, шт. Калифорния) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США;
– беспилотные летательные аппараты RQ-1 из состава 11 эскадрильи БЛА 432 авиационного крыла БЛА (Крич, шт. Невада) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США,
– БЛА RQ-4A из состава 12 разведывательной эскадрильи БЛА (Бил, шт. Калифорния) 9 ракр (Бил) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США,
– самолеты разведки целей и управления системы "Джистарс" E-8C из состава 116 акр (Робинс, шт. Джорджия) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США.
В качестве сил и средств поиска и спасения:
– вертолеты MH-60S из состава авиационного крыла боевых вертолетов ТОФ (Норт-Айленд, шт. Калифорния) ВМС США. 
В качестве сил и средств заправочной авиации:
– самолеты стратегической заправочной авиации KC-135 из состава 92 стратегического заправочного авиационного крыла (Фэрчайлд, шт. Вашингтон) 18 ВА командования воздушных перебросок ВВС США;
– самолеты СЗА KC-135 из состава 319 стзакр (Гранд-Форкс, шт. Северная Дакота) 18 ВА КВП ВВС США;
– самолеты СЗА KC-135 из состава 77 заэ 916 стзакр (Симор-Джонсон, шт. Северная Каролина) 4 ВА командования резерва ВВС США;
– самолеты СЗА KC-10A из состава, оценочно, 60 стзакр (Тревис, шт. Калифорния) 18 ВА КВП ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

Теперь с фото...
Итак, в качестве авиации условного противника привлекаются как обычно истребители F-15 и F-16 из состава 65 и 64 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр соответственно....
Также, в качестве "агрессоров" привлекаются истребители F-16 ВМС США...

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиационных сил и средств противодействия: истребители F-22A из состава 3 акр (Элмендорф, шт. Аляска) 11 ВА командования ВВС США в зоне Тихого океана.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве сил и средств авиационной поддержки: бомбардировщики B-1B из состава 28 тяжелого бомбардировочного авиационного крыла (Элсворт, шт. Южная Дакота) 12 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве сил и средств авиационной поддержки: бомбардировщики B-2A из состава 509 тбакр (Уайтмэн, шт. Миссури) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве сил и средств авиационной поддержки: истребители F-15E из состава 4 истребительного авиационного крыла (Симор-Джонсон, шт. Северная Каролина) 9 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве сил и средств авиационной поддержки: истребители "Харриер"GR.9 из состава ударного авиационного командования ВВС Великобритании (Хай-Уиком).

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиационных сил и средств противодействия системам ПВО условного противника: истребители F-16 из состава 20 иакр (Шоу, шт. Южная Каролина) 9 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиационных сил и средств разведки, контроля воздушного пространства и управления авиацией:
– самолет ДРЛО E-3D из состава аэ ДРЛО и управления авиацией (Уддингтон, Великобритания) 2 агр ударного авиационного командования ВВС Великобритании;
– самолеты стратегической разведывательной авиации RC-135 из состава 55 акр (Оффут, шт. Небраска) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США,
– самолеты разведки целей и управления системы "Джистарс" E-8C из состава 116 акр (Робинс, шт. Джорджия) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

Ещё "агрессоры" F-16 ВМС США...

----------


## MADMAX

Бомбардировщики B-2A, основной задачей которых в ходе учения "Красный флаг" является уничтожение элементов системы ПВО условного противника...

----------


## MADMAX

Бомбардировщики B-1B. Основной задачей данных самолетов в ходе учения "Красный флаг" является оказание непосредственной авиационной поддержки наземному компоненту войск...
Данный тип самолетов в настоящее время широко задействуется в ходе боевых операций в Ираке и Афганистане...

----------


## MADMAX

Заправщик KC-135. Одним из отрабатываемых вопросов в ходе учения "Красный флаг" является проведение дозаправки топливом в воздухе... Экипажи боевой авиации должны быстро уметь дозаправляться...

----------


## MADMAX

Самолет E-8C разведки наземных целей и управления сиситемы "Джистарс". Основная задача оперативной группы, находящейся на борту, это своевременно отследить наземную боевую технику врага и через самолеты ДРЛО "АВАКС" передать данные о местоположении объектов для дальнейшего их уничтожения самолетами боевой авиации...

----------


## MADMAX

Итак 6 февраля закончилось учение "Красный флаг-09/2"… На данном учении даже присутствовал символ 525 истребительной авиаэскадрильи (истребители F-22A), которые базируются на Аляске… Это английский бульдог… Интересно, а у наших ВВС есть какие-либо символы авиационных подразделений?

----------


## lont

А вчера (23 фев) началось учение Ред Флэг 09-3. Интересно оно проходит в два этапа по 10 дней или в один? Если в два, то почему интересно участники не разделены на две части на сайте dreamresort.com?
Кто-нибудь в курсе, сколько F-16 со Шпангдалема (ФРГ) и F-111 из Австралии принимает участие в учении? И сколько F-3 из Великобритании?

----------


## MADMAX

Данное учение будет проведено три недели. Всю третью неделю участниками будет отрабатываться в основном вопросы оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки. После двух недель некоторые авиационные подразделения убут на авиабазы постоянной дислокации. По моим подсчетам к учению привлекаются не менее пяти F-111 ВВС Австралии ну и не менее девяти должно быть F-3 ВВС Великобритании. Ну а F-16 из состава 52 иакр (Шпангдалем, ФРГ) либо девять будет, либо 12 (обычно). Чуть позже будет видно.

----------


## Холостяк

Планчик "Красного флага"...

*Nellis AFB Red Flag Schedule for fiscal year 2009:* 
*·* 20 - 31 October 2008 
· 26 Jan - 6 Feb 2009 
· 23 Feb - 13 Mar 2009 
· 13 - 24 Jul 2009 
· 27 Aug - 7 Sep 2009 

*Southern Nevada residents may notice an increase in military aircraft activity Feb. 23 - March 13, 2009, as a special three-week Red Flag exercise takes place here.* 


*Red Flag participants* 
*Feb. 23 - March 13, 2009* 
(Subject to change) 

*Red Air* 
F-16 and F-15, 64th and 65th Aggressor Squadrons, Nellis AFB, Nev. 

*Blue Air (Offensive Counter Air)* 
F-22, Langley AFB, Va. 
F-3, United Kingdom (Ally) 
F-15, Langley AFB 
Patriot Missile Battery, Ft. Bragg, N.C. 

*Interdiction* 
F-15E, Mountain Home AFB, Idaho 
F-111, Australia (Ally) 
F/A-18, China Lake NAS, Calif. 
A-10, Maryland ANG (last week only) 

*Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses* 
F-16, Spangdahlem AB, Germany 
E/A-6B, Whidbey Island, Wash.
EC-130, Davis-Monthan AFB, Ariz. 
E/A-18G, China Lake NAS

*Command, Control, Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance* 
E-3, Tinker AFB, Okla. 
E-8, Robins AFB, Ga. 
RC-135, Offutt AFB, Neb. 
U-2, Beale AFB, Calif.
RQ-1, Creech AFB, Nev. (last week only) 

*Special Operations* 
C-130, United Kingdom (Ally) 
C-130, Australia (Ally) 

*Combat Search and Rescue* 
HH-60, Nellis AFB 
HC-130, Moody AFB, Ga. 

*Aerial Refueling* 
KC-135, Rickenbacker ANGB, Ohio
KC-10, Travis AFB, Calif.
VC-10, United Kinigdom (Ally)

----------


## Холостяк

*Ну вот... Уже опять свеженькая новость....*
Опять строевой флотский EA-18G с авиабазы Andrews AFB завалил в учебном бою Ф-22... Поражение было ракетой AIM-120 AMRAAM... Все происходило на Неллис... Однако все это скрывалось и стало известно сейчас... После того как репортер увидел на борту EA-18G трафаретик Ф-22, был задан вопрос пилоту, который втихоря и с неохотой рассказал об этом факте... О как!!!
Ранее уже я постил фото и инфу, что флотский Ф-18 с ближнем бою из пушки уничтожил Ф-22, потом это сделал Ф-16 из АЭ "Агрессоры"...
Вот ссылки:
http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f...own-f-22a.html
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2007/0...f-22-rapt.html

Вот первоисточник на англицком:
http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/th...boasts-f-.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Ну вот... Уже опять свеженькая новость....*
> Опять строевой флотский EA-18G с авиабазы Andrews AFB завалил в учебном бою Ф-22... Поражение было ракетой AIM-120 AMRAAM... Все происходило на Неллис... Однако все это скрывалось и стало известно сейчас... После того как репортер увидел на борту EA-18G трафаретик Ф-22, был задан вопрос пилоту, который втихоря и с неохотой рассказал об этом факте... О как!!!
> Ранее уже я постил фото и инфу, что флотский Ф-18 с ближнем бою из пушки уничтожил Ф-22, потом это сделал Ф-16 из АЭ "Агрессоры"...
> Вот первоисточник на англицком:
> http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/th...boasts-f-.html


Я теперь даже понимаю, почему в учениях не было Су-30 индийских.  :Smile:  Они бы просто запарились эти трафаретики рисовать...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MADMAX

Так вот и поэтому в учении "Красный флаг-08/3" когда участвовали Индусы на Су-30МКИ как раз Рапторы и не летали...

----------


## Холостяк

Очень интересная информация по, в свое время секретнейшему подразделению на авиабазе Неллис, 4477th Test and Evaluation Squadron “Red Eagles” которое в 70-х и 80-х годах облетывало 25 советских МиГов 17-21-23... Есть инфа, что летчики из этого подразделения летали и молдавских МиГ-29... Это проект по программе *Air Force elite aggressor program...* В Интернете можно нашкрябать инфу о них на англоязычных сайтах.. Есть книга о них... Так что, кто владеет языком и интересуется - дерзайте...




Вот несколько ссылок:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enwiki/6130894
http://forums.airbase.ru/2000/04/t14...a-51.5920.html
http://www.iraq-war.ru/article/109016

Их нашивка:

----------


## Холостяк

На авиабазе Неллис под красным серпастым и молоткастым флагом "разминаются" и кибер-хакеры "Агрессоры" из 57th Information Aggressor Squadron и Kansas Air National Guard's 177th Information Aggressor Squadron...

Ссылка:
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123137609

на видео (кстати, репортажик на фоне МиГ-21):
http://www.af.mil/tv/index.asp?showid=6910




*Наш смелый ответ на враждебные происки милитаристов-империалистов!!!*

----------


## Холостяк

На "Красном Флаге" ночная смена....

----------


## Холостяк

Подтверждаю, что амеры банят АйПи адреса из России. Попробовал походить по их зоне MiL и не получилось... Заглянул через аномайзер работающий из США - и без проблем... Так что банят за всю печаль!
Вот попробуйте в подтверждение этот сайтик:
www.lejeune.usmc.mil

Ни раз уже проходила инфа, что амеры во всю работают в РУнете... Выкладывают заказную информацию, рекламируют-пропагандируют, провоцируют, в том числе активно используют форумы.
Они свою зону уже оградили от подобного. Любые "интересные" вопросы-ответы касающиеся их политики, армии на своих форумах они нещадно удаляют. Попробуйте запостить у них на серьезном проффоруме карикатуру на Обаму...., в момент уберут... Однако Дима, даже в похабном виде, во всю присутствует...
Прикалывает то, что еще некоторые недоумки прикалываются над "коммунистической пропагандой"... Сейчас амеровская пропаганда в несколько раз круче!

"...Заместитель начальника Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ сегодня предупредил руководство страны о том, что в условиях новых военно-информационных вызовов Россия должна быть готова к обеспечению своей информационной безопасности, для чего необходимо выработать всеобъемлющую и четко просчитанную стратегию информационной защиты...."
http://news.mail.ru/politics/2394058/

----------


## Nik Primopye

> "...Замнач Ген штаб... сегодня предупредил .... Россия должна быть готова ..... необходимо выработать ....."
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/2394058/


Уважаемый д.в.н.-генерал-замначштаб и пр. опоздал минимум на 20 лет.
Тяжёлый случай летаргического сна...

Ник

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый д.в.н.-генерал-замначштаб и пр. опоздал минимум на 20 лет.
> Тяжёлый случай летаргического сна...
> 
> Ник


Действительно... У нас просыпаются когда враг под Москвой....

----------


## alexvolf

> Действительно... У нас просыпаются когда враг под Москвой....


 Без ну,не совсем так.Подробности в статье В.Кот "Поле борьбы-информационное пространство" Военный Парад №6(24) 1997г.Советую ознакомиться-актуально для сегодняшнего дня,хотя уже лет 10 прошло.  Эксперты по данному вопросу глаз и ранее не смыкали...

----------


## MADMAX

Ну, у американцев даже было создано недавно аж целое киберкомандование, которое занимается можно так сказать информационной войной, защита своей информации, хакерство других компьютеров, разработка программ с помощью которых можно было взломать к примеру банковскую сеть ну к примеру Китая... и тем самым ввести в страну хаос... Это я к примеру... А у нас нет подобного рода организаций в армии... Да и зачем, в некоторых частях компьютеры можно по пальцам посчитать... Стыдно...

----------


## lont

[QUOTE=Холостяк;38049]*Ну вот... Уже опять свеженькая новость....*
Опять строевой флотский EA-18G с авиабазы Andrews AFB завалил в учебном бою Ф-22... Поражение было ракетой AIM-120 AMRAAM... Все происходило на Неллис... Однако все это скрывалось и стало известно сейчас... После того как репортер увидел на борту EA-18G трафаретик Ф-22, был задан вопрос пилоту, который втихоря и с неохотой рассказал об этом факте... О как!!!
Ранее уже я постил фото и инфу, что флотский Ф-18 с ближнем бою из пушки уничтожил Ф-22, потом это сделал Ф-16 из АЭ "Агрессоры"...
Кто-нибудь может пояснить, какого числа EA-18G завалил в учебном бою F-22? В начале "ред флэга 09-3"?
Если да, то почему  Гроулер выступал в учебном бою против F-22? Он же вроде должен против агрессоров выступать (F-15 и F-16)... для подавления ПВО противника...

----------


## MADMAX

Если хорошо посмотреть, то в списке участников учения "Красный флаг-09/3" самолеты EA-18G не с авиабазы Андрюс, а China Lake NAS... А это может говорить только об одном, что данные бои проводились не на учениях "Красный флаг", возможно "Зеленый флаг" или там же проводится ещё один вид учений сокращенное наименование которых "ME"... Возможно там...

----------


## Холостяк

Обращаю на внимательность... Есть собеседники, которые до каждого слова докапываются, а есть просто не обращают внимание даже на то, что написано и сыпят вопросы...
Если сходить по ссылке о факте сбития и почитать ответ пилота EA-18G, то там конкретно указано, что факт произошел в учебном бою на Неллис. ".... I learned the simulated combat exercise took place at Nellis AFB.....". Речи о "Красном флаге" нет.
Как мы знаем там Учебный центр "Боевого применения" и работает он постоянно, а не только на "Красном флаге". Учебные бои, боевое применение, тренировки, полеты - проводятся там практически ежедневно... 
Однако... Мы видим, что пресс служба Неллис публикует официальные списки участников учений "Красный флаг"... Помимо официальных участников, допускаю что в них участвуют и "не официальные". В частности может быть смоделировано звено поддержки из "не официальных" участников... Ведь моделирование учебных боев идет действительно серьезное и для официальных участников вводятся неожиданные моменты, как мы говорим "вводные"... Думаю, что EA-18G так же получили "вводную". Поэтому, возможно, сам факт сбития "не участником - не официалом" и не фигурировался как официальный факт на итогах учений... 
Хотя не исключаю, что скорее всего данный воздушный бой произошел в рамках обычной боевой подготовки на авиабазе Неллис (как идет текст этой новости от первоисточника)...

----------


## MADMAX

Ну возможно, хотя... Ладно, кто его знает, может и было такое... Тут вот что за новость просколзнула... В среду 25 марта с.г. в районе авиабазы Эдвардс (шт. Калифорния) потерпел катастрофу F-22A из состава 412 испытательного авиакрыла. Летчик-испытатель благополучно катапультировался...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну возможно, хотя... Ладно, кто его знает, может и было такое... Тут вот что за новость просколзнула... В среду 25 марта с.г. в районе авиабазы Эдвардс (шт. Калифорния) потерпел катастрофу F-22A из состава 412 испытательного авиакрыла. Летчик-испытатель благополучно катапультировался...


http://www.wtkr.com/news/nationworld...,6012143.story

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/03/25/raptor/

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну возможно, хотя... Ладно, кто его знает, может и было такое... Тут вот что за новость просколзнула... В среду 25 марта с.г. в районе авиабазы Эдвардс (шт. Калифорния) потерпел катастрофу F-22A из состава 412 испытательного авиакрыла. Летчик-испытатель благополучно катапультировался...


Да... Интересные заголовки в англоязычной зоне Интернета - "*Raptor Down! Everybody Panic!*"

----------


## AC

> На авиабазе Неллис под красным серпастым и молоткастым флагом "разминаются" и кибер-хакеры "Агрессоры" из 57th Information Aggressor Squadron и Kansas Air National Guard's 177th Information Aggressor Squadron...


А у "Агрессоров" и настоящий серпастый и молоткастый имеется...  :Smile: 
Фото здесь (большой хайрез):
http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photo...-3366A-101.jpg
(С) ВВС США

----------


## Холостяк

> А у "Агрессоров" и настоящий серпастый и молоткастый имеется... 
> Фото здесь (большой хайрез):
> http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/080609-F-3366A-101.jpg
> (С) ВВС США


Эту фотку с инфой кто, где и когда на нем изображены я ужо постил тута ранее....

 

http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.php?p=29825&postcount=537




http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123102438

В конце статьи есть интересный абзац:

Captain Hale also speaks fluent Russian, which he learned while he spent two years in Russia as missionary. While he was there he also acquired an authentic antique USSR flag, which has the hammer and sickle graphic surrounded by "Working Class of All Nations Unite" embroidered in the fourteen different languages of the USSR. He said this authentic relic holds much symbolism for the squadron. 

Интересно, где этот капитан научился бегло разговаривать по-русский??? Два года провел в России в роли миссионера ??? Хмммм... Это как??? Или представителем ОБСЕ был или Красного креста??? Интересные у нас в России миссионеры!!! Кадровые военные США работают миссионерами совмещая при этом изучение языка, разведку... Ну блин классно!!! Знамя на память купил, теперь все "Агрессоры" там на него молятся... Короче : "Пролетарии всех стран соединяйтесь!"
Интересно, наша котрразведка английский учит у себя в академии или все таки в Вестпойнте или работая в МакДональдсе в Вашингтоне у Пентагона...???

----------


## MADMAX

Извиняюсь за дезинформацию... Летчик-испытатель истребителя F-22A погиб...

----------


## AC

> Интересно, где этот капитан научился бегло разговаривать по-русский??? Два года провел в России в роли миссионера ??? Хмммм... Это как???


А чего ж этот "missionary" и знаток русского языка их писать по-русски не научит?...  :Smile: 
http://www.eielson.af.mil/shared/med...-3366A-003.JPG

----------


## Холостяк

Тоже как бы косвенно об "агрессорах"...

Посмотрел с интересом отрывки любопытых видеоматериалов из фильма...

*Телеканал "Россия". 5 апреля 2009 года. Воскресенье. 21 ч. 05 м.*
*Авторская программа Аркадия Мамонтова "База". Специальный корреспондент.*
http://www.rutv.ru/tvp.html?id=156674&d=0
Сотни военных баз по всему миру, секретная деятельность спецслужб в ключевых регионах планеты, фонды, работающие под предлогом развития демократии - все это звенья политики США. Каковы цели американцев? 
Восемь лет назад в Киргизии под предлогом войны в Афганистане США открыли свою авиабазу в аэропорту "Манас" вблизи Бишкека. Здесь были размещены военно-транспортные самолеты, осуществляющие переброску солдат и грузов в Афганистан и из Афганистана. Но это было только начало. Впоследствии американцы в Киргизии развернули широкомасштабную разведывательную деятельность, организовали нелегальный трафик рабочей силы и транзит наркотиков. И все это стало возможно благодаря тому, что военнослужащие США не несут никакой ответственности за преступления, совершенные на территории страны, их грузы запрещено досматривать, а проникнуть за колючую проволоку не может никакая инспекция.

----------


## Холостяк

Началась подготовка к очередным учениям "Красный Флаг - Аляска".
Проходят они с 16 апреля по 1 мая... Начали собираться гости, началась подготовка наземных служб и обеспечения...

Облом в том, что я нигде не нашел "расписание" учений, т.е. состав участников... Единственно написано, что общее число персонала-участников 1400 человек и будут гости из Франции и НАТО. А хто, что и скока - нет...
Шифруются однако...

----------


## MADMAX

Есть некоторые данные...

----------


## MADMAX

Красный флаг-Аляска-09/2:
Kunsan 35 FS: 12 x F-16CM,
Elmendorf 517 AS: 1 x C-17,
Elmendorf 962 AACS: 1 x E3,
Kadena 961 AACS: 1 x E3,
Eielson 18 AGRS: 12 x F-16C,
Iowa ANG 124FS: 8 x F-16?
International Invites:
NATO AWACS,
Greece: M-role A/G,
Finland: 6 x F-18 A/A,
France: 8 x Mirage 2000,
France: 2 x Tankers,
Italy: Tornado,
NAS Whidbey VAQ-131: ?? x EA-6B,
NATO AWACS,
Japan (declined),
Netherlands (declined).
Но это неполные данные и не совсем точные...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А чего ж этот "missionary" и знаток русского языка их писать по-русски не научит?... 
> http://www.eielson.af.mil/shared/med...-3366A-003.JPG


Да, может, они его и не спрашивали.  К тому же, и у нас, судя по форумам, русский знают лишь несколько человек.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Авторская программа Аркадия Мамонтова "База". Специальный корреспондент.*


Мамонтов вякает лишь то, что ему скажут. Скажут обосрать-обосрет, скажут расхвалить-расхвалит. Причем то же самое, что обсирал. Что-то я не припомню, чтобы он вякал тогда, когда амеры свою базу открывали. Наоборот, тогда и Путин, и Иванов, (правда позже), говорили, что эта амерская база нам на пользу, что амеры, якобы, будут делать за нас нашу работу (нашли дураков) в Афгане.
Так что, цена мамонтовским "откровениям", на мой взгляд, ноль. Никогда не смотрю его передачи.

----------


## Холостяк

> Мамонтов вякает лишь то, что ему скажут. Скажут обосрать-обосрет, скажут расхвалить-расхвалит. Причем то же самое, что обсирал. Что-то я не припомню, чтобы он вякал тогда, когда амеры свою базу открывали. Наоборот, тогда и Путин, и Иванов, (правда позже), говорили, что эта амерская база нам на пользу, что амеры, якобы, будут делать за нас нашу работу (нашли дураков) в Афгане.
> Так что, цена мамонтовским "откровениям", на мой взгляд, ноль. Никогда не смотрю его передачи.


 
А Вы назовите "Кто" это ему говорит, если так смело утверждаете? Ну просто не серьезно так сразу на Мамонтова. Получилось не аргументированно, а из области - "обосрать кого угодно и что угодно мы все горазды". 
Моя точка зрения, что журналист получил вполне достойный материал. Судя по отрывкам, я предполагаю, что это наши контразведчики ему подкинули, так как есть кадры действительно оперативной съемки. Получив материал он проехал на место и сам поснимал, грамотно смонтировали, составили текст и сделали передачу... 
Обычно журналисты готовят материал по горячим событиям. В частности как тут, политики потрындели и закрыли базу, а журналисты подготовили горяченькое. Тем более есть что сказать о методах работы бьющих в себя в грудь и говорящих о честности и уважении суверенности амерах, а на деле делающих противоположное... Прямо по-хозяйски расположились и на совсем...

То что наши политиканы говорили, что нам на пользу эта база... Хммм. Возможно по обещаниям амеров так и было, на начальном этапе. Они то обещали многое. Однако наркоту, так и не перекрыли, война продолжается... Амеры всем обещали навести спокойствие и демократию, что в Афгане, что в Ираке... Потом вместо объективности в отношении к Грузии, открыто продемонстрировали позицию "двойных стандартов". Поэтому все течет все изменяется... 

Мамонтов, кстати, неплохой репортаж об Ту-160 сделал, как и всю серию "СпецКор". Мне понравится, смотрю с интересом, считаю этот цикл одним из интересных на ТВ.
А вот Вы я смотрю похаяли, обкакали, высказались, что мамонтовским откровениям "ноль", что категорически не смотрите эту передачу....,  ну и по-мужски написали бы - что смотрите, что у Вас за "ценные" передачи..., посоветовали бы тут на форуме, дали ценный совет...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... не серьезно так сразу на Мамонтова...
> ...Моя точка зрения, что журналист получил вполне достойный материал...


Уважаемый Холостяк,
поддержу Вашу точку зрения.
Перефразируя К.Пруткова, можем смело сказать:— И Мамонтов на что нибудь полезен.
Сидеть и ждать, что однажды появится передача, где будет «только правда» — это уж совсем дитём надо быть.

Лично я смотрю ВСЕ передачи. От заката до рассвета.
Да не всему верю.

Респект Вам,
Ник

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Холостяк,
> поддержу Вашу точку зрения.
> Перефразируя К.Пруткова, можем смело сказать:— И Мамонтов на что нибудь полезен.
> Сидеть и ждать, что однажды появится передача, где будет «только правда» — это уж совсем дитём надо быть.
> 
> Лично я смотрю ВСЕ передачи. От заката до рассвета.
> Да не всему верю.
> 
> Респект Вам,
> Ник


Спасибо за поддержку!
Согласен. Надо смотреть программы. Но конечно это перебор - "от закаа до рассвета"... Естественно "фильтровать" интересное и полезное. Конечно же во всех передачах есть немного идеологии, немного патриотизма, немного скандальчика, интрига - современная журналистика не без этого. 
Но вот Мамонтов со своей командой и серией передач, потом военкор РТР награжденный Орденом Мужества Александр Сладков - материал хороший делают.
Мне стало неприятно, когда какой-то фурик словоблудит в адрес вполне известного человека как Мамонтов. Тем более программка у него действительно сильная получилась! Американосы охамели уже... Материал Мамонтову однозначно наши контрики подогнали, а они кому попало не дают инфу... Съемка "кривых амеро-шпиЁнских рож" сделана оперативниками. Знали, что журналист все профессионально сделает. Все сделано на фактах и доказательствах, комментарий по-уму сверстан... Его коллеги о нем отзываются хорошо. (с сайта РТР) Про таких как он говорят - настоящий мужик. За свою профессиональную карьеру Аркадий Мамонтов отработал едва ли не все горячие точки и теракты, которые выпали на долю нашей страны. До сих пор, когда он вспоминает о том, что пришлось пережить и увидеть в Афганистане, в Чечне, во время захвата заложников в Беслане, на глазах Аркадия выступают слезы. Принципиально не отвечает на вопросы о "личном". Говорит, все, мол, в порядке, есть семья, дети. И плюет через левое плечо. 
Сладков так тот из авиаторов, военное училище заканчивал. Батю я его знал по Монинской Академии... Александра я лично знаю. Сладков, в отличии от покупных журналюг, первую чеченскую объективно освещал. Потом и на вторую поехал, в Южной Осетии под обстрел попал..., хотя после Чечни ему не привыкать... 
Есть так же неплохая серия Эдуарда Петрова, правда чисто "гражданская", это "Честный детектив" -

Поэтому прежде чем передачи и журналистов хаять, надо самому хоть чем-то (не говорю уж кем-то стать). А то как в лужу пукнул - себя только облаком вони окутал и даже волны не получилось....

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...Надо смотреть программы. Но конечно это перебор - "от закаа до рассвета"... Естественно "фильтровать" интересное и полезное. Конечно же во всех передачах есть немного идеологии, немного патриотизма, немного скандальчика, интрига...


От заката до рассвета
From Dusk Till Dawn

http://oper.ru/trans/view.php?t=1000304680

Вы уж не обижайтесь.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Холостяк

> От заката до рассвета
> From Dusk Till Dawn
> 
> http://oper.ru/trans/view.php?t=1000304680
> 
> Вы уж не обижайтесь.
> 
> С уважением,
> Ник


  

Бхахахаха!!!!
Гоблину бы сделать озвучку вот этому фильму - http://www.fighterpilotfilm.com/

----------


## Холостяк

Вот ссылка тем кто не смотрел программу Мамонтова "База" (Манас)...

Ссылка:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1731669.html...8a9183b0873e8d

А вот репортаж Мамонтова "Трофеи"....

Ссылка:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/993829.html?...195edc9fe5fdcb

----------


## MADMAX

Итак... 14 апреля на авиабазу Айельсон (шт. Аляска) с целью участия в учении "Красный флаг - Аляска-09/2" прибыли истребители Мираж-2000 ВВС Франции.

----------


## lont

> Красный флаг-Аляска-09/2:
> Kunsan 35 FS: 12 x F-16CM,
> Elmendorf 517 AS: 1 x C-17,
> Elmendorf 962 AACS: 1 x E3,
> Kadena 961 AACS: 1 x E3,
> Eielson 18 AGRS: 12 x F-16C,
> Iowa ANG 124FS: 8 x F-16?
> International Invites:
> NATO AWACS,
> ...


У кого-нибудь есть инфа
1) присутствуют ли заправщики от Франции? Видимо КС-135F?
2) прилетели ли Греческие M-role A/G, сколько и когда если не секрет?
3) Когда финские F-18 A/A и итальянские Tornado и через какие промежуточные базы (они ведь без заправщиков)?

----------


## Холостяк

Есть такое...
Французики сообщают, что с их стороны принимают участие пять Миражей 2000 Д и три Миража 2000 Н в сопровождении двух заправщиков С 135 Фр...... Всего личного состава 140 человек.
Топали они по маршруту - Взлетев из Istres, в пятницу 10 апреля, французики смогли прибыть на Аляску в несколько этапов: Lajes (архипелаг A&#231;ores), Bangor (северо-восток США), Виннипег (Канада). 
Первый полет для ознакомления 17 апреля.
Потом по плану учений....

----------


## lont

> Есть такое...
> Французики сообщают, что с их стороны принимают участие пять Миражей 2000 Д и три Миража 2000 Н в сопровождении двух транспортников С 135 Ф... Заправщиков нет... Всего личного состава 140 человек.
> Топали они по маршруту - Взлетев из Istres, в пятницу 10 апреля, французики смогли прибыть на Аляску в несколько этапов: Lajes (архипелаг A&#231;ores), Bangor (северо-восток США), Виннипег (Канада). 
> Первый полет для ознакомления 17 апреля.
> Потом по плану учений....


А разве у французов транспортники С-135F? Может там имелись ввиду заправщики КС-135F? (не подкинете ссылочку на оригинал?) Видимо французы хорошо своё участие в учениях освещают в прессе...:))
А Греки фины и итальянцы не потрудились:(.... Или инфо закрытая...

----------


## Холостяк

> А разве у французов транспортники С-135F? Может там имелись ввиду заправщики КС-135F? (не подкинете ссылочку на оригинал?) Видимо французы хорошо своё участие в учениях освещают в прессе...:))
> А Греки фины и итальянцы не потрудились:(.... Или инфо закрытая...


У меня с французским плёхо... Хе-хе-хе...
Как у Вас с французским?

http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air/base/...vions_francais 
"... Eielson, au centre de l’Alaska, mardi 14 avril 2009. Il est un peu plus de 12h30 lorsque les huit avions de chasse fran&#231;ais participant &#224; l’exercice _Red Flag Alaska 09/02_ se posent sur le tarmac de la base am&#233;ricaine. Cinq Mirage 2000 D de Nancy, trois Mirage 2000 N de Luxeuil, accompagn&#233;s de deux ravitailleurs C135 Fr d’Istres, viennent d’effectuer un convoyage de plusieurs milliers de kilom&#232;tres. Le d&#233;tachement fran&#231;ais est d&#233;sormais au complet, et compte 140 personnes. ..."

Машинный перевод "...accompagn&#233;s de deux ravitailleurs C135 Fr d’Istres..." как - "...сопровожденные двумя снабженцами C135 Fr из Istres..."... 

и другая статья:
http://www.laprovence.com/articles/2...-en-Alaska.php
"... A l'occasion du prochain exercice "Red Flag" qui r&#233;unira du 16 avril au 8 mai prochains sur la base d'Eielson, en Alaska, les avions de combat de pr&#232;s de 50 nations, l'Arm&#233;e de l'Air fran&#231;aise envisage d'envoyer sur place une dizaine d'appareils. Il est question de 5 Mirage 2000D qui seraient fournis par la base de Nancy et de 3 Mirage 2000N (Nucl&#233;aire) venant des bases de Luxeuil ou d'Istres, et notamment de l'escadron de chasse EC3/4 Limousin. Serait &#233;galement du voyage un avion-ravitailleur C-135FR du Groupe de ravitaillement en vol "Bretagne", lui aussi bas&#233; &#224; Istres, qui permettrait aux huit chasseurs-bombardiers d'effectuer le vol aller-retour en minimisant le nombre de leurs escales...."

Машинный перевод - "...Serait &#233;galement du voyage un avion-ravitailleur C-135FR du Groupe de ravitaillement en vol "Bretagne", lui aussi bas&#233; &#224; Istres..." как - "...Также совершил путешествие самолет-снабженец C-135FR Группы снабжения "Бретань", основанное в базе Istrese..."

_У меня и "сработало", раз снабженцы то значит транспортники..._ И тем более заправщики КС-135...

Сейчас потрудился и поГуглил и нашел... Оказывается это французские заправщики из группы "Бретань"....
http://commando-air-forum.forum2disc...lair-t4076.htm

Во блин! 

Так что у меня вышла накладка с переводом..., и не перепроверил правильность - поленился.... *Исправляю....*

Касаемо греков и финнов... Тут сложнее... По их зоне Интернета аще жестоко искать информацию... Язык и раскладка клавы..... Потом... Они вообще свои официальные сайты своей Авиации на англицком забросили и инфу не выкладывают... Финны год назад прекратили сайт на английском вести, греки и не ведут... На финском попробовал поискать, вроде как клава позволяет немного - голяк....

----------


## MADMAX

Ещё пару фотографий...
- 6 Миражей M2000 на авиабазе Айельсон,
- 4 F-16 из состава 124 иаэ (Де-Мойн, шт. Айова)...

----------


## lont

Может быть, если у греков, финов и итальянцев на их сайтах ничего нет, то может быть кто-нибудь видел их фото на америкосовских сайтах??? (м.б. местных Аляскинских) ... я что-то не нашёл ничего...:(((

----------


## MADMAX

Я пока не видел Финов, Греков и Итальянцев...

----------


## MADMAX

Ещё парочка фоток F-16 с штата Айовы...

----------


## Холостяк

> *Ну вот... Уже опять свеженькая новость....*
> Опять строевой флотский EA-18G с авиабазы Andrews AFB завалил в учебном бою Ф-22... Поражение было ракетой AIM-120 AMRAAM... Все происходило на Неллис... Однако все это скрывалось и стало известно сейчас... После того как репортер увидел на борту EA-18G трафаретик Ф-22, был задан вопрос пилоту, который втихоря и с неохотой рассказал об этом факте... О как!!!
> Ранее уже я постил фото и инфу, что флотский Ф-18 с ближнем бою из пушки уничтожил Ф-22, потом это сделал Ф-16 из АЭ "Агрессоры"...
> Вот ссылки:
> http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f...own-f-22a.html
> http://blog.wired.com/defense/2007/0...f-22-rapt.html
> 
> Вот первоисточник на англицком:
> http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/th...boasts-f-.html


Вот еще просачивается новенькое.... Погуглин и нашел новость, хоть не новую, но ... Оказывается уже и Тайгер в ближнем воздушном бою уничтожил Ф-22.  

Если не ошибаюсь на Тайгерах летают парни из Топ Ган изображающие из себя агрессоров... Так на фото один из этих рабят:



Вот видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXmDj3mFrXQ

Прикольные коменты под видео... Один из точно подмеченных - "неуязвимых не существует"....

----------


## Gorn

мне больше понравилась имя на шлеме

----------


## MADMAX

Выкладываю ещё несколько фотографий по учению...
Итак, французские Миражи 2000...

----------


## MADMAX

Агрессоры F-16 из состава 18 иаэ "агрессор" 354 иакр (Айельсон, шт. Аляска)... Всего к учению привлекается 12 таких самолетов.

----------


## MADMAX

Также в учении принимают участие истребители F-16 из шата Айова и с авиабазы Кунсан (Республика Корея)...

----------


## Pilot

> Вот еще просачивается новенькое.... Погуглин и нашел новость, хоть не новую, но ... Оказывается уже и Тайгер в ближнем воздушном бою уничтожил Ф-22. 
> 
> Вот видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXmDj3mFrXQ


Че-та написано, что это был Т-38, да и на видео похоже нос его

----------


## Холостяк

> Че-та написано, что это был Т-38, да и на видео похоже нос его


Т-38 — учебно-тренировочный двухместный сверхзвуковой самолет фирмы Нортроп. С июля 1962 г. он получил обозначение F-5. Выпущено 1187 самолетов (1960—1972 гг.). F-5 получил и собственное имя - Фридомфайтер. Самолет все время АпГрейдили первоначальное название Фридомфайтер было забыто, самолету присвоили новое - Тайгер 2.

Наименование Тайгер я сразу написал, чтоб представление появилось о самолете... Я его знаю как F-5... Тайгер, Тайгер 2, ТайгерШарк, Фридомфайтер, Фэнг, Тэйлон... По большому счету это прототипы...

Т-38\F-5 это двухместный учебно-боевой самолет. Самолет, предназначенный для подготовки летного персонала. Может принимать эффективное участие и в боевых операциях, когда второй пилот берет на себя функции штурмана и оператора вооружения.

Амеры пишут о тренировках не нем:

_"... Air Education and Training Command uses the T-38C to prepare pilots for front-line fighter and bomber aircraft such as the F-15E Strike Eagle, F-15C Eagle, F-16 Fighting Falcon, B-1B Lancer, A-10 Thunderbolt and F-22 Raptor._ 
_Advanced JSUPT students fly the T-38C in aerobatics, formation, night, instrument and cross-country navigation training._ 

_Test pilots and flight test engineers are trained in T-38s at the U.S. Air Force Test Pilot School at Edwards Air Force Base, Calif. Air Force Materiel Command uses the T-38 to test experimental equipment such as electrical and weapon systems._ 

_Pilots from most North Atlantic Treaty Organization countries train in the T-38 at Sheppard AFB, Texas, through the Euro-NATO Joint Jet Pilot Training Program._ 

_The National Aeronautics and Space Administration uses T-38 aircraft as trainers for astronauts and as observers and chase planes on programs such as the space shuttle...."_ 

Вот "разминка" с Ф-117...








И моделька "Агрессора"...

----------


## Холостяк

И вот еще сувенир нашел...

----------


## Pilot

понятно :) Я про Ф-5 тоже все это знаю :)

----------


## lont

> Я пока не видел Финов, Греков и Итальянцев...


Почему интересно нигде нет фото итальянских Tornado, финских F-18 A/A и греческих "M-role A/G" (кстати что это за самолет такой "M-role A/G" ???) ???
Может кто-нибудь все таки видел их фото с учения? Они же в Ред Флэг Аляске участвуют.. :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

> Почему интересно нигде нет фото итальянских Tornado, финских F-18 A/A и греческих "M-role A/G" (кстати что это за самолет такой "M-role A/G" ???) ???
> Может кто-нибудь все таки видел их фото с учения? Они же в Ред Флэг Аляске участвуют..


Кстати, не исключаю варианта, что они могли в такую даль и "не брать с собой" свою технику... Вполне возможно, что они отработают на технике, которой поделятся местные. По большому счету в учебном центре своя матчасть есть. Потом..., туда едут не только пилоты, но и наземные службы - как боевое управление, инженерно-технический состав, расчеты ПВО, состав Поиска и Спасения Экипажей.... Может из Греции не было в составе летчиков? Так что...

----------


## muk33

> Че-та написано, что это был Т-38, да и на видео похоже нос его


Замечательный самолет F-5E! Судя по результатам его испытаний в ГНИКИ ВВС в 1976-77 году (летали Стогов, Рухлядко, Бежевец и Кондауров), самолет в БМВБ бил и 21бис и и 23М. А его upgrade вариант F-20 "Tigershark" (с движком F-404) вообще запретили к экспорту (уникальный прецендент в истории пендосовской авиации). А его использование в качестве "агрессора" до сих пор замечательное тому подтверждение!

----------


## lont

> Кстати, не исключаю варианта, что они могли в такую даль и "не брать с собой" свою технику... Вполне возможно, что они отработают на технике, которой поделятся местные. По большому счету в учебном центре своя матчасть есть. Потом..., туда едут не только пилоты, но и наземные службы - как боевое управление, инженерно-технический состав, расчеты ПВО, состав Поиска и Спасения Экипажей.... Может из Греции не было в составе летчиков? Так что...


вряд ли они будут летать на американской авиации, тем более в составе участников у греков, итальянцев и финов запланированы те самоелеты, которые есть в составе этих стран...  и смысл, американцам давать свои самолеты, когда союзники для этого и нужны, чтобы мочь в нужный момент подсобрать свою авиацию и лететь на помощь америкосам (я бы допустил такой вариант, если бы у этих стран авиация была бы не боеготова... а авиация для этого и нужна, чтобы периодически испытывать ее на учениях)... так, что она есть, но мы ее не видим:)))
........................
видишь суслика? ... нет? А он есть!!!  :))

----------


## MADMAX

Да-а-а, суслик, сука, животное щустрое...

----------


## lont

Не в курсе, что это за самолеты такие "M-role A/G" у греков были запланированы на учение "РФ-А 09-2"  ???

----------


## Холостяк

> Не в курсе, что это за самолеты такие "M-role A/G" у греков были запланированы на учение "РФ-А 09-2" ???


А почему сразу самолеты?
Это может то, о чем я постил, что просто какая-нибудь мобильная группа выполняющая роль поддержки-наведения или просто повара греческой кухни...

----------


## MADMAX

Холостяк, так вот как раз они запланированы и были... но видеть их никто не видел... Но кроме конечно американцев, которые находятся на авиабазе Айельсон...

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, так вот как раз они запланированы и были... но видеть их никто не видел... Но кроме конечно американцев, которые находятся на авиабазе Айельсон...


Вы хотите сказать, что у греков самолеты, как их там - M-role A/G, которых никто не видел кроме как амеров на авиабазе Айльсон? Интересно греки их сами видели?

Дело в том, что M-role A/G идет не как тип авиационной техники, а место\задача греческой команды в учениях. Как я встречал по сокращениям, то это приблизительно - выполнение Задачи Воздух\Земля. Вот вам сокращение Mission-role Air\Ground. Скорее всего это наведение на цель, то бишь - тренинг авианаводчиков...

----------


## MADMAX

Ладно... А вот вы видели где-нибудь ещё и F-18 ВВС Финляндии и "Торнадо" ВВС Италии, которые значатся в списке участников данного учения? Я вот их тоже не вижу до сих пор. Возможно они не участвуют, впрочем как и греки... Хотя кто знает???  А знает это только люди, которые живут близ авиабазы Айельсон...

----------


## lont

> Дело в том, что M-role A/G идет не как тип авиационной техники, а место\задача греческой команды в учениях. Как я встречал по сокращениям, то это приблизительно - выполнение Задачи Воздух\Земля. Вот вам сокращение Mission-role Air\Ground. Скорее всего это наведение на цель, то бишь - тренинг авианаводчиков...


согласен, это похоже на правду:) 
А как тогда быть с F-18 ВВС Финляндии и "Торнадо" ВВС Италии?
И еще не заметил участия "Проулеров" EA-6B из VAQ-131 ?
Может кто-нибудь видел?

----------


## MADMAX

Про "Проулеров" я, по крайней мере, слышал... Они как обычно базируются на авиабазе Элмендорф... Самолета три должно быть...
Хтелось бы ещё увидеть самолетик E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО"...

----------


## Холостяк

> согласен, это похоже на правду:)


Не "похоже на правду", а так и есть... Хотя возможно это и не наводчики, а все таки пилоты, просто греки решили экономить на ресурсе и полетают просто на тренажере на земле как в небе.....

----------


## Холостяк

Решил запостить некоторые свеженькие документики с брифинга на авиабазе Eielson по "Красному Флагу - Аляска".

Темка апгрейда к плану учений затронута интересная - это угрозы использованию навигации в ВВС США во время боевых действий. 
Первым делом обращаю внимание на то, что под заголовком "Красный Флаг" присутствует лозунг, как у замполитов - "I n t e g r i t y - S e r v i c e - E x c e l l e n c e". Лозунги сложно переводить, так как это "крылатые" слова со смыслом..., прямо "высокие" слова... Попробую... "Целостность - Служение - Превосходство". Хотя первое слово имеет значение и как "Надежность" и "Честность", и вот второе слово имеет еще близкое значение как "Обеспечение" и просто "Служба"... Получается смысл лозунга типа - "Честная служба - превосходство над врагом".

Вторая страничка три основные пунктика апгрейда (дополнения) к плану учений "Красный Флаг". Это:
- Ознакомьтесь с директивой Начальника штаба Воздушных сил Соединенных Штатов по
обучению ВВС против полного спектра угроз, с которыми мы можем столкнуться.(Деректива идет ДСП отдельно)
- Потенциальные противники знают нашу зависимость от GPS навигации, которую мы используем, в том числе и для применения оружия. Противник угрожает вывести навигацию из строя.
- США и воздушные силы союзников, должны обучаться этой угрозе и быть подготовленными к будущим конфликтам.
И опять лозунг по-суворову - "Тяжело в ученье - легко в бою", но на амеровский лад - "На тренировке как в бою""

Третья страничка... Это наглядное использование GPS в ВВС США...
Четвертая страничка расклада по GPS во время "Красного Флага".
Синие - использование всех возможностей GPS...
Красные - попытки нарушить GPS...
И интересные нормативы... Действия в отсутствии GPS от 15 но не более 45 минут...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще две странички из пятилетнего плана использования учебного центра и полигона на Аляске...
Лозунги на каждой страничке с низу... И последний пункт - прямо сильные слова:
"Military is obligated to American people to be good stewards of airspace and integrate our training." Что в переводе означает - "Мы, военные-авиаторы, обязаны американским людям давшим нам возможность быть стюардами неба и предоставившим нам возможности для хорошего обучения военному делу". Перевод лозунга художественный, то есть наиболее близкий по смыслу...
Сам текст - чисто "бла-бла-бла", то есть тренироваться..., использовать все виды техники и вооружения..., использовать современные достижения и технологии..., обучать персонал....... Вообщем пять лет - учиться военному делу настоящим образом...

----------


## Холостяк

Теперь по планам ближайших учений на Аляске "Красный Флаг - Аляска" и "Северный Рубеж"...
Раскладочка, силы, сроки....

И обратите внимание, что с 1 по 16 октября будут Российские участники на учениях "Красный Флаг - Аляска"...
Они задействованы по программе WLO (Warrior Liaison Officer)... Проще говоря офицеры боевого управления....
Интересно хто-хде-когда???? Неужели наши на "Красном Флаге" !?

----------


## Холостяк

Райончик учений охватывающих территорию Аляски я уже постил, но вот еще повторюсь... Обратите внимание - места то не мало занимают. Реально под учения охвачен боооольшой регион.... Но! Дело ведь ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ВАЖНОСТИ... Это не потешные полки разминаются!
Размещаю также схемки аэродромов двух авиабаз Elmendorf и Eielson. Во время маневров задействуются так же аэродромы как гражданские - Ted Stevens интернациональный аэропорт, Fairbanks интернациональный аэропорт: так и армейские - Allen Army Airfield и LADD Army Airfield (Fort Wainwright)...

----------


## Холостяк

Теперь немного инфы об тренингах Ф-22-х, которые живут на авиабазе Elmendorf и во время "Красного Флага -Аляска" тут как тут, то есть участвуют...
Вот яркие картиночки, амеры даже для своих вояк используют яркую наглядность, рекламку - хорошие ракурсы и все такое..., даже выделили драгоценное место разместить наиболее удачные виды их " Вундерваффе"... Обязательно тоже демонстрирую... Тут и совместная схема с резервом (резерв всегда привлекается к учениям)...

Но и обратите внимание "легкая" схемка действия Ф-22 и Ф-15 против Су-27... И наглядность врага: Ф-22 с "Медведем" - как бы не зря тренируются....

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и вот продолжение....

----------


## MADMAX

Ага, видел я этот файл pdf формата... 
Итак, согласно радиолюбителям, от ВВС Франции привлекаются:
Mirage 2000D's
620/133-IU
630/133-XD
635/133-AS
654/133-ID
685/133-XZ
Mirage 2000N's
310/4-BE
341/4-BT
352/4-AG
C-135FR's
738
739

----------


## lont

> Ага, видел я этот файл pdf формата... 
> Итак, согласно радиолюбителям, от ВВС Франции привлекаются:
> Mirage 2000N's
> 310/4-BE
> 341/4-BT
> 352/4-AG


видимо ты имел ввиду не "352/4-AG" , а 350/4-AJ  ???
если нет, то подскажи тогда ссылочку на источник....

----------


## lont

> Теперь немного инфы об тренингах Ф-22-х, которые живут на авиабазе Elmendorf и во время "Красного Флага -Аляска" тут как тут, то есть участвуют...
> Но и обратите внимание "легкая" схемка действия Ф-22 и Ф-15 против Су-27... И наглядность врага: Ф-22 с "Медведем" - как бы не зря тренируются....


Так Ф-15 и Ф-22 принимают участие в РФ-А 09/2 ? Если да, то откуда Ф-15? С Аляски?

----------


## Холостяк

> Так Ф-15 и Ф-22 принимают участие в РФ-А 09/2 ? Если да, то откуда Ф-15? С Аляски?


  
Вы внимательно смотрели участников в "раскладушках" в моем посте (Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".) ?

Вот Вам и ответ когда они участвуют и откуда...

----------


## MADMAX

Обычно америкосы не указывают Аляскинские подразделения в список участников... А так да, F-22A и F-15, которые базируются на Аляске конечно привлекаются к учению...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ссылка по поводу переброски французов: http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...bb68d&start=45

На авиабазе Элмендорф также базируются истребители F-15 с авиабазы Тиндал (шт. Флорида)... Их обычно там около 16 самолетов...

----------


## lont

> Вы внимательно смотрели участников в "раскладушках" в моем посте (Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".) ?
> 
> Вот Вам и ответ когда они участвуют и откуда...


Да, я внимательно смотрел эти раскладушки, поэтому и спрашиваю...
В РФА 09-2 нет в составе участников F-15 и F-22 ...

----------


## lont

> Обычно америкосы не указывают Аляскинские подразделения в список участников... А так да, F-22A и F-15, которые базируются на Аляске конечно привлекаются к учению...


Как это не указывают? Вот в "раскладках" от Холостяка в РФА 09-3 и Нозерн Эдж есть F-22 и  F-15 с Элмендорфа, а в РФА 09-2 - нет...

----------


## Холостяк

> Да, я внимательно смотрел эти раскладушки, поэтому и спрашиваю...
> В РФА 09-2 нет в составе участников F-15 и F-22 ...


Сами на свой вопрос и ответили.....  

Но все таки есть нюанс... Даже очень большой....
Дело в том, что я обратил внимание, что амеры вывешивают официальный список участников, т.е. состав привлекаемых сил и средств.... Однако частенько, во время выполнения учебно-боевой миссии участниками учений, неожиданно подключают силы и средства совсем не заявленные как участники... Так называемый неожиданный экспромт у них в порядке вещей... К примеру, были случаи когда выполняющие задание по своему плану экипажи с других авиабаз, неожиданно были перенаведены и подключались к миссии учений... Конкретно, я знаю подобное, правда не в рамках "Красного Флага", а во Флориде, это было на тренировке агрессоров на КэйВесте... Поэтому я уверен, что и на "Красный Флаг" "случайно" может залететь и Ф-22 или Ф-15..., как и подключены ПВОшники или парни из Резерва... 

А так, в последнее время практически на всех учениях в обязательном порядке присутствуют Ф-22...

----------


## lont

никому не встречалось фото АВАКСА с Кадены, который участвует в РФА 09-2? Или бортовой номер?

----------


## MADMAX

Нет... Мне не встречалось фото АВАКСа с Кадены... Зато вот меня интересует совсем другой АВАКС... Какой же всё таки привлекается ещё, E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" или всё таки E-3D ВВС Великобритании...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот.... Правильно... Как и постил об экспромте... Сейчас на официальном сайте ВВС США выложили фото с "Красного Флага - Аляска" и ву-а-ля - пожалуйста Ф-15 с Tyndall AFB... Пишут, что к учениям присоединились и эти парни.... Правда о количестве - ни слова, вернее ни цифры...

----------


## Холостяк

Заявлено по плану:

Elmendorf 962 AACS:  E3
Kadena 961 AACS:  E3,
NATO AWACS

Хотя помимо них привлекают, к примеру как на Нелис:
Command & Control, Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance - E-3, E-8, RC-135, U-2, RQ-1....

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати.. Французы прилетели.....

----------


## MADMAX

Заявлено в списке "АВАКС-НАТО", а привлекается вроде и E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" и E-3D ВВС Великобритании... Короче не понятно...
По поводу Тиндаловских пацанаов, они вроде как обычно играют роль "агрессоров", я как-то гдет-то видел... И обычно их около 16 истребителей прилетает на учения...

----------


## lont

> Заявлено в списке "АВАКС-НАТО", а привлекается вроде и E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" и E-3D ВВС Великобритании... Короче не понятно...
> По поводу Тиндаловских пацанаов, они вроде как обычно играют роль "агрессоров", я как-то гдет-то видел... И обычно их около 16 истребителей прилетает на учения...


да вряд ли тиндаловские агрессорами выступали, т.к. агрессоры у нас с элмендорфа 12 F-16 .. А агрессоров слишком много больше 12 я думаю не может быть... "синих" в несколько раз больше должно быть
А вот насчет F-22 , то они вроде привлекаются с Холломэна ..

----------


## lont

никто ничего не встречал про финов, греков и итальянцев...
обычно выкладыают инфу после окончания учения... а оно закончилось...
Уже кто-нибудь обратно улетел после учения???

----------


## lont

> Нет... Мне не встречалось фото АВАКСа с Кадены... Зато вот меня интересует совсем другой АВАКС... Какой же всё таки привлекается ещё, E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" или всё таки E-3D ВВС Великобритании...


на счет аваксов, то и натовский и великобританский... оба вроде привлекаются...

----------


## Холостяк

Фоточки с Аляски.....

----------


## Холостяк

И последняя...

----------


## MADMAX

По поводу финов, греков и итальяшек инфы я не видел, даже в отчетах радиолюбителей переброски их на Аляску я не видел, отсюда можно предположить, что данные подразделения не участвовали в учении по каким-либо причинам... Если бы они участвовали, то хоть какая-то инфа или фотография с ними просочилась бы в СМИ. 
Об изменениях в составе участников учения говорит и то, что истребители F-15 с Тиндала также не были включены в список участников учения, хотя привлекаются. Короче, без бутылки тут не разберешься.
И E-3D АВАКС ВВС Великобритании в списке участников учения я также не наблюдал.

----------


## MADMAX

Вот нашел два фото E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" на авиабазе Элмендорф (бортовой номер LX-N90453).

----------


## lont

> Вот нашел два фото E-3A "АВАКС-НАТО" на авиабазе Элмендорф (бортовой номер LX-N90453).


У кого-нибудь есть инфа, какие бортовые у аваксов бизирующихся на Кадене (961 аэ) и на Элмендорфе (962 аэ)? Или там постоянного состава нет и они меняются периодически на Тинкеровских???

----------


## MADMAX

Бортовые номера АВАКСов здесь: http://www.aewa.org/Library/tails.html
На Элмендорфе такие сидят: 79-00001 и 80-00137,
На Кадене вроде: 82-00007 и 83-00008... Точно не помню, блин...
Правда тут в бортовиках один ноль лишний... Не знаю почему так написали...

----------


## lont

> Бортовые номера АВАКСов здесь: http://www.aewa.org/Library/tails.html
> На Элмендорфе такие сидят: 79-00001 и 80-00137,
> На Кадене вроде: 82-00007 и 83-00008... Точно не помню, блин...
> Правда тут в бортовиках один ноль лишний... Не знаю почему так написали...


На Элмендорфе их вроде три... какой третий? а на Кадене два...
Интересно, если какой-нибудь из них на ТО отправляют, то его заменяет другой с Тинкера?
Хрен поймешь, какие из них участововали в РФА...  :Confused:

----------


## MADMAX

Конечно меняют... Надо просто выщемлять по бортовикам, т.е. по фото...

----------


## MADMAX

Ну 137-ой и 001-ый по любому, у меня даже фотки где-то были... Я чуть позже выложу...

----------


## lont

> Конечно меняют... Надо просто выщемлять по бортовикам, т.е. по фото...


а состав эскадрилий может меняться или он постоянный?
Например в составе 961 аэ на Кадене в прошлом году были одни два бортовых номера, а в этом году другие поменянные на Тинкеровских...
Или в эскадрильях одни и те же бортовики постоянно?

----------


## lont

> Ну 137-ой и 001-ый по любому, у меня даже фотки где-то были... Я чуть позже выложу...


ты имеешь в виду, что 137 и 001 это Элмендорфовские или что они в РФА 09-2 участвовали?   Третий Элмендорфовский это вроде 139...
А вот на счет Каденовских не разобрался еще....

----------


## MADMAX

АВАКСы на авиабазе Элмендорф в составе 962 аэ ДРЛО "АВАКС" с бортовыми номерами E-3B – 79-0001, E-3C – 80-0137 и 80-0139 с кодом на хвостовой части "AK". А вот на Кадене в составе 961 аэ ДРЛО "АВАКС" E-3C – 83-0008 и 80-0138 с кодом на хвостовой части "ZZ". Но на эти авиабазы (передовые) могут также прилетать и менять самолеты ДРЛО "АВАКС" с Тинкера. Вот выкладываю найденное мною несколько фоток.

----------


## Холостяк

Вышел новый "AirMan" (Авиатор) ВВС США...
Посвящен в большей части космическим войскам...
Сверстан красиво! Впрочем, как всегда....

----------


## Холостяк

Майка вот какая растакая....

----------


## MADMAX

Хорошая майечка...

----------


## stahlhammer

знай врага в лицо, товарищ

----------


## Холостяк

*Джордж Буш на церемонии вручения дипломов выпускникам Академии ВВС США в Колорадо-Спрингс, штат Колорадо.*

Смотрите фото....

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение........

----------


## MADMAX

Они походу синие...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот он, красавчег... агрессор с Аляски...

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот он, красавчег... агрессор с Аляски...


Прикольное "погоняло" у него - Йети... Типа "Снежный человек", "Биг Фут".... Легендарное человекообразное существо, якобы встречающееся в различных высокогорных или лесных районах Земли (из Википедии).

----------


## MADMAX

Ага... Читал я этот журнальчик... Я его выписываю...

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошо прокаченный по дизайну сайт.... Я даже побаловался игрушками! Прикалывает дозаправка, потом интерактивный экскурс по Ф-22, атака А-10....
Рекомендую заглянуть и походить там:
http://www.airforce.com/

----------


## MADMAX

Хороший сайтик...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Хорошо прокаченный по дизайну сайт.... Я даже побаловался игрушками! Прикалывает дозаправка, потом интерактивный экскурс по Ф-22, атака А-10....
> Рекомендую заглянуть и походить там:
> http://www.airforce.com/


Как говорится, ощутите разницу!  :Smile:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Хе-хе-хе.... Сайт тёска...
Сделан конечно круто... 
Флешка.., на новом движке Papervision 3D... В принципе это вполне реально и унас сделать. Но у них это поощряется государством и проплачивается налогоплательщиками, а вот у нас все на интузиазме и за свой счет....  У нашего государства не меньше возможностей..., хотя бы дать еще недельку перед закрытием поработать Черкизону за некоторую сумму - которая пойдет в оплату за верстку сайта о ВВС России... Однозначно - вставили бы амеров!
Но а пока....
Жируют империалисты паГаные.

----------


## MADMAX

Ага... Так точно...

----------


## Холостяк

У них теперь получается два официальных сайта ВВС США... 
1. http://www.airforce.com/
2. http://www.af.mil/index.asp

----------


## MADMAX

Да... Получается что так...

----------


## lont

Тут у нас ученьице намечается
Красный Флаг 2009/4 07/13/2009 - 07/24/2009 

Red Air
F-16CG, Nellis AFB, Nev.
F-15C, Nellis AFB

Blue Air
F-15C/D, Mountain Home AFB, Idaho

Interdiction
F-16CG, Toledo, Ohio (Air National Guard)
F-16C, Israeli Air Force

Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses
F-16CJ, Shaw AFB, S.C.

Command, control, intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance
E-3, Tinker AFB, Okla.

Aerial Refueling
KC-135, Fairchild AFB, Wash.,
KC-135, Scott AFB, Ill.
KC-135, RAF Mildenhall (U.S. unit)

Никто не видел, когда Израильтяне пролетели на Неллис???

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Никто не видел, когда Израильтяне пролетели на Неллис???


Видели конечно, разве от настоящих сетевых разведчиков что-то скроется ?  :Biggrin: 
10-го уже прилетели, только не "C", а "I" и вместе с заправщиками 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waTwcqI9Q-U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UhMjrx61qA

----------


## lont

> Видели конечно, разве от настоящих сетевых разведчиков что-то скроется ? 
> 10-го уже прилетели, только не "C", а "I" и вместе с заправщиками 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waTwcqI9Q-U
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UhMjrx61qA


Заправщика 3 было, а F-16 - 10 штучек
а даты нету когда вылетели...
Вроде числа 7-8 прилетели на Морон, а оттуда видимо 9-10 вылетели на Неллис
Нет более точной инфы или ссылок?
Может бортовые номера кто-то выцепил с фоток?:)

----------


## lont

Нет ли у кого-нибудь количественных данных по составу участников?:

----------


## MADMAX

Чуть позже я выложу информацию по данному учению...

----------


## lont

Ок...
Кстати они на этом учении поисково-спасательные операции не отрабатывали что ли?

----------


## MADMAX

Да нет конечно же, отрабатывали... Только в общий список участников как обычно не внесли...

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, подведу кое-какие итоги по учению "Красный флаг-09/4" которое проводилось в период с 13 по 24 июля с.г. в районе авиабазы Неллис (шт. Невада). Всего к учению привлекалось 62 самолета ВВС США и Израиля. К сожалению, фото не всех истребителей нашел в сети Интернет.

Начну по порядку…
В качестве авиационных сил и средств условного противника привлекались (к сожалению, по бортовым номерам у меня не полностью инфа):
– шесть истребителей F-16C (б/н 87-0307 – коричнево-песочный "пустынный" камуфляж, 86-0271, 90-0740 – серо-синий камуфляж, 86-0272, 86-0280, 87-0321 – зелено-коричнево-песочный камуфляж, …) из состава 64 истребительной авиационной эскадрильи (иаэ) "агрессор" 57 акр (Неллис, шт. Невада).

----------


## MADMAX

– шесть истребителей F-15C/D (б/н F-15C: 82-0028 (командир эскадрильи), F-15C 78-0538, 80-0024 – коричнево-песочный "пустынный" камуфляж, F-15D: 80-0058, F-15C: 90-0018 – серо-синий камуфляж)  из состава 65 иаэ "агрессор" 57 акр.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиационных сил и средств противодействия привлекались:
– 9 истребителей F-15C/D (б/н: 85-0128, 86-0155, 86-0157, 86-0162, 86-0179, …) из состава 390 иаэ 366 иакр (Маунтин-Хом, шт. Айдахо) 12 ВА боевого авиационного командования ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве сил и средств авиационной поддержки привлекались:
– шесть истребителей F-16CG (б/н: 89-2128, 90-0700, 90-0701, 90-0704, 90-0731, …) из состава 112 иаэ 180 иакр (Толидо-Экспресс, шт. Огайо) ВВС национальной гвардии США.

----------


## MADMAX

– 10 истребителей F-16CI (б/н: 421, 425, 427, 478, 803, 808, 869, …) с авиабазы Рамон (Израиль) командования ВВС Израиля.
Данные истребители осуществили перелет по маршруту: авиабаза постоянной дислокации – авиабаза Морон (Испания) – авиабаза Лагенс (Азорские о-ва, Португалия) – авиабаза Бангор (шт. Мэн) – авиабаза Неллис. Переброску осуществляли три заправщика KC-707 ВВС Израиля.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиационных сил и средств противодействия системам ПВО условного противника привлекались:
– 15 истребителей F-16CJ (12 – из состава 79 иаэ, 2 – из состава 55 иаэ, 1 – самолет командира акр) (б/н: 91-0353, 91-0376, 94-0042, 94-0047, …) из состава 20 иакр (Шоу, шт. Южная Каролина) 9 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиационных сил и средств разведки, контроля воздушного пространства и управления авиацией привлекался один самолет ДРЛО E-3B (б/н: 73-1675) из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома) 8 ВА БАК ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве сил и средств заправочной авиации привлекались:
– два заправщика KC-135 из состава, вроде, 92 стратегического заправочного авиационного крыла (Фэрчайлд, шт. Вашингтон) 18 ВА командования воздушных перебросок ВВС США,
– два заправщика KC-135E из состава 108 заэ 126 стзакр (Скотт, шт. Иллинойс) ВВС национальной гвардии США,
– два заправщика KC-135R из состава 351 заэ 100 закр (Милденхолл, Великобритания) командования ВВС США в Европейской зоне.
Нашел только одного фото.

----------


## Холостяк

Обратил внимание, что израильтяне практически наиболее частые участники учений...

----------


## MADMAX

Ну им в последнее время необходимо тренироваться... Мало ли Иран начнет возбухать...

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Обратил внимание, что израильтяне практически наиболее частые участники учений...


Да чего-то не наблюдается какого-то особенно частого участия израильтян. На "Red Flag" крайний раз прилетали как бы не 5 лет назад. 
В этом году прилетели представители 4-х эскадрилий вооруженых F-16I "Sufa" (о других тем более каких-то фантастических "F-16CI" никаких сведений пока не найдено) - 3 с авиабазы Рамон (201-я, 253-я и 119) и 1 с базы Хацерим (107-я) и 120-я, запращики. Кстати говоря, заправщики - это не KC-707, а собственная конструкция под названием "Re'em" на базе грузовиков Boeing 707 , которые израильтяне покупали в самых разных (в т.ч. экзотических) местах и даже в разных комплектациях. Серийные же американские заправщики в Израиль никогда не поставлялись и судя по тому что "Re'em" ы готовятся к модернизации - и не будут поставляться. 
Для Израиля участие в Red Flag и других учениях,  это скорее приобретение неких базовых навыков недоступных у себя в обмен на свой опыт, опять-таки базовый и не секретный. 
В подготовке к реальным операциям, ВВС АОИ традиционно полагается в первую очередь на себя для чего имеет соответствующую техническую базу - испытательный центр ВВС, свою собственную эскадрилью "агрессор" и собственное же обеспечение в виде ДРЛО, спутниковой разведки и т.д. Ну и бюджет с большим количеством нулей.

----------


## lont

> – 10 истребителей F-16CI с авиабазы Рамон (Израиль) командования ВВС Израиля.
> Данные истребители осуществили перелет по маршруту: авиабаза постоянной дислокации – авиабаза Морон (Испания) – авиабаза Лагенс (Азорские о-ва, Португалия) – авиабаза Бангор (шт. Мэн) – авиабаза Неллис. Переброску осуществляли три заправщика KC-707 ВВС Израиля.


Есть ли у кого-нибудь временные рамки этих перелетов? 
На Морон, я так понимаю прибыли 7-го днем... На Лагенс - 9го утром, на Бангор -10го утром ... И на Неллисе они уже были 10-го вечером? Сколько они в полете были, часа по 4 наверное?
Может у кого-то есть другие данные?

----------


## lont

> Да нет конечно же, отрабатывали... Только в общий список участников как обычно не внесли...


А кем они отрабатывали поиск и спасение? Вроде в составе не кем...

----------


## lont

хотя вот был у них в составе AC-130H ... Что это за самолет? Интересно, им поиск и спасение отрабатывали или непосредственнцю авиационную поддержку сухопутных войск???

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот был у них такой самолетик AC-130H ... Интересно, им поиск и спасение отрабатывали или непосредственнцю авиационную поддержку сухопутных войск???


Спасенные человечики.....









Галерея по самолету:
http://www.milavia.net/specials/afso.../view.php?f=10

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь в курсе, израилтяне уже вылетели с Неллиса домой или все еще там сидят? Обратно тоже через Бангор - Лагенс - Морон или могут по другому маршруту пойти?

----------


## lont

> В этом году прилетели представители 4-х эскадрилий вооруженых F-16I "Sufa" (о других тем более каких-то фантастических "F-16CI" никаких сведений пока не найдено) - 3 с авиабазы Рамон (201-я, 253-я и 119) и 1 с базы Хацерим (107-я) и 120-я, запращики. Кстати говоря, заправщики - это не KC-707, а собственная конструкция под названием "Re'em" на базе грузовиков Boeing 707 , которые израильтяне покупали в самых разных (в т.ч. экзотических) местах и даже в разных комплектациях.


А заправщики КС-707 из 120 эскадрильи - они с какой авиабазы?

----------


## MADMAX

> Кто-нибудь в курсе, израилтяне уже вылетели с Неллиса домой или все еще там сидят? Обратно тоже через Бангор - Лагенс - Морон или могут по другому маршруту пойти?


Скорее всего по тому же маршруту... Точную дату не помню когда они обратно полетят... Но явно не в этом месяце... Где-то я видел инфу по этому поводу... Позже сообщу...

----------


## MADMAX

Кстати, истребители F-16 из состава 20 иакр (Шоу, шт. Южная Каролина) одновременно ещё привлекались к учению "Зеленый флаг-Запад-09/8". Действовали также с авиабазы Неллис, только летали в район учебного центра, расположенного близ базы Форт-Ирвин (шт. Калифорния) где с авианаводчиками отрабатывали вопрос непосредственной авиационной поддержки... Вот их почему аж 15 единиц...

----------


## lont

> Скорее всего по тому же маршруту... Точную дату не помню когда они обратно полетят... Но явно не в этом месяце... Где-то я видел инфу по этому поводу... Позже сообщу...


Как не в этом месяце? Они еще на какое-то учение остаются?
Я вроде перед учением где-то читал, что они собираются уже в субботу (24 июля) вылетать обратно.... 
Разве нет?

----------


## lont

> Кстати, истребители F-16 из состава 20 иакр (Шоу, шт. Южная Каролина) одновременно ещё привлекались к учению "Зеленый флаг-Запад-09/8". Действовали также с авиабазы Неллис, только летали в район учебного центра, расположенного близ базы Форт-Ирвин (шт. Калифорния) где с авианаводчиками отрабатывали вопрос непосредственной авиационной поддержки...


А в какой период Грин Флэг проходил? Он обычно на Форт-Ирвине проходит? 




> Действовали также с авиабазы Неллис, только летали в район учебного центра, расположенного близ базы Форт-Ирвин (шт. Калифорния) где с авианаводчиками отрабатывали вопрос непосредственной авиационной поддержки... Вот их почему аж 15 единиц...


Мне попадалась инфа, что F-16 привлекалось к RF 09-4 13 штук...

Т.е. в Красном Флаге они отрабатывали вопросы противодействия системам ПВО, а на Грин Флэге одновременно.... вопросы непосредственной авиационной поддержки наземных сил?
Так что ли получается?

----------


## lont

> – 10 истребителей F-16CI с авиабазы Рамон (Израиль) командования ВВС Израиля  осуществили перелет по маршруту: авиабаза постоянной дислокации – авиабаза Морон (Испания) – авиабаза Лагенс (Азорские о-ва, Португалия) – авиабаза Бангор (шт. Мэн) – авиабаза Неллис. Переброску осуществляли три заправщика KC-707 ВВС Израиля.


MADMAX, Не дашь ссылочку об авиабазах промежуточной посадки... 
не могу найти инфы, что они на Бангор садились... Это точно или предположение?

----------


## MADMAX

Ссылочку по поводу перебросок я не могу дать, так как сам не могу её найти... Но инфа у меня есть... Я скину... позже... На Бангор они по любому садились... Это 100 процентов... Индусы тогда тоже садились... Да и вообще все самолеты тактической авиации когда перелетают через Атлантику обычно садятся на эту авиабазу...
Учение Грин флэг-Запад проводится действительно в районе учебного центра близ базы Форт-Ирвин (шт. Калифорния)... В частности данное учение "Грин флэг-Запад-09/8" проводилось в период с 12 по 23 июля. Также есть учения Грин флэг-Восток, эти учения проводятся в районе авиабазы Барксдейл... Основная цель данных учений это взаимодействие групп авианаводчиков с боевой авиацией по отработке вопросов оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки... Кстати, уточню... Из тех 15 истребителей F-16 из состава 20 иакр, два скорее всего привлекались к учению Грин флэг...  Вот инфа из первоисточника: 10 Israelis, 6 Ohios (of which 4 have no markings), 8 more MOs (6 came in Wednesday night) showed up today.
13 SWs came in yesterday (11 79th FS, 1 55th FS, and a wing bird), 2 more this morning (1 55th, 1 79th). These must be for Green Flag, went straight to the revets.
Выдам небольшой свой источник, коллега: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...c,19134.0.html

----------


## MADMAX

Ссылка на учение Грин флэг-Запад-09/8: http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123158035

----------


## lont

Согласен, источник хороший... один из более полных (по составу участников)... Но перебросочек там к сожалению нет :(

И еще, не подскажете, заправщики КС-707 из 120 эскадрильи - они с какой  авиабазы? Лод или есть еще какие-то? В израиле вообще сколько эскадрилий заправщиков?

MADMAX, не известно ли когда израильтяне будут улетать с Неллиса?

----------


## MADMAX

По поводу заправщиков ничего сказать не могу... А вот обратную переброску скажу...

----------


## lont

> По поводу заправщиков ничего сказать не могу... А вот обратную переброску скажу...


вот она-то мне и нужна:))))

----------


## MADMAX

16.08.09 "Коронет ист-125" 10 F-16I 1 этап NELLIS AFB US (KLSV) - BANGOR INTL US (KBGR),
17.08.09 2 этап BANGOR INTL US (KBGR) - LAJES PO (LPLA),
18.08.09 3 этап LAJES PO (LPLA) - RAMON AB IS (LLRM).
Взято из рассылки радиолюбителей.
Ну скорее всего ещё и на Морон сядут... перекусить так сказать...

----------


## lont

интересно, почему они так долго там задерживаются.... Видимо планируют, еще в паре учений поучаствовать...

----------


## MADMAX

Конечно... Вот только в каких? Только им известно... Но это уже я так думаю не для прессы...

----------


## MADMAX

С 23 июля по 7 августа на Аляске проводятся учения "Красный флаг - Аляска-09/3"... Участники есть, но не все... Кто-нибудь встречал инфу по участникам...???

----------


## Холостяк

> Конечно... Вот только в каких? Только им известно... Но это уже я так думаю не для прессы...


 
Да... Я тоже искал план всех учений на этот год... Нигде раскладки не нашел.. В прошлом году у меня была раскладочка...

Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

----------


## MADMAX

Это я тоже видел... Тут только НАТОвские...

----------


## MADMAX

На Аляске учения "Красный флаг-Аляска":
Red Flag- Alaska 09-2: April 16- May 1 
Red Flag- Alaska 09-3: July 23- August 7 
Red Flag- Alaska 10-1: October 1-16

----------


## MADMAX

Учения "Красный флаг" на авиабазе Неллис:
RED FLAG 09-5	08/24/2009 - 09/04/2009, 
RED FLAG 09-4	07/13/2009 - 07/24/2009,
RED FLAG 09-3	02/23/2009 - 03/13/2009,
RED FLAG 09-2	01/26/2009 - 02/06/2009,
RED FLAG 09-1	10/20/2008 - 10/31/2008.

----------


## Холостяк

Во как изобразили! Продолжают глумиться...
Реальный "агрессор"....

----------


## [RUS] MK

живопИсь

----------


## muk33

> живопИсь


Ну не совсем. Скажем - перерисовка

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну не совсем. Скажем - перерисовка


Ну да.  :Smile:  Но живопИсь же!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел в архиве за 1959 год американского журнала Американской военно-воздушной ассоциации "Аirforce magazine" ну очччень любопытную статью. Называется она "How the Soviet Air Force Lives" (Как поживают в Советских ВВС) Вот что пишут об авторе, даю машинный перевод:
_Автор, Борис Кубэн, является уроженцем России, где он родился тридцать шесть лет назад. Он провел два года в колледже обучения самолета, изучающем конструкцию самолета прежде, чем война вспыхнула между Германией и СССР в июне 1941. Тогда он был членом комсомола (Молодая Коммунистическая Лига) и был послан в военную школу для обучения артиллерии. Его военное обслуживание, однако, было с пехотой, в которой он командовал дробными войсками разведки и позже был командиром роты и, временно, командующий батальона._ 
_Будучи раненным дважды, ему дали специализированное обучение военной дипломатической службе. На завершении курса г. Кубэн был привязан к Северной Группе советских Армий от лица “специального чиновника обязанностей” к воздушным силам в группе. Он позже был передан Министерству иностранных дел, где он был в штате политического советника Главнокомандующего Северной Группы советских Армий._
_Г. Кубэн работал как журналист в течение последних нескольких лет, так как он решил приехать в Запад_

В статье представлены оклады наших авиаторов.
В орегинале можно почитать по ссылке:
http://www.airforce-magazine.com/Mag...59soviets.aspx

А это машинный перевод, чтобы понять - надо несколько врубиться в "темку" читая медленно с "мозгом":

_Образец повседневной жизни в советских Воздушных силах изменяется очень очень. Это зависит от обслуживания и затронутой единицы. В цифровой форме, наибольшая часть воздушных сил летающие единицы, поэтому их распорядок дня является самым характерным и также самым интересным._ 
_Единицы воздушных сил, рассеянные всюду по Советскому Союзу, обычно строго изолируются. Воздушные единицы очень часто размещаются вместе с таковыми из других ветвей услуг в “небольших военных городах” (voennui gorodok), которые обычно располагаются в пригороде или прямо вне города, иногда в бараках, прежде используемых Царской армией. Во время второй мировой войны многие из этих бараков были разрушены или повреждены, но после того, как война, несмотря на серьезную нехватку o жилье и медлительность гражданского восстановления, специальная военная организация здания была настроена и уделена первостепенное значение, и рабочая сила рабских чернорабочих и немецких военнопленных была сделана доступной к этому, так, чтобы к настоящему времени эти военные четверти были восстановлены и восстановлены в их оригинальной форме._ 
_Как типичный пример четвертей, используемых воздушным гарнизоном, те в Воронеже могли быть описаны. Воздушный гарнизон в этом городе - один из самых старых, установленных в России. В послевоенных годах подразделение бомбардировщика было размещено здесь. Главная часть четвертей состояла из нескольких четырехэтажных зданий; один из них, с поразительной высокой башней, является клубом чиновников и рестораном. В этой группе зданий расположены дробный штаб и два полка. Через соседний аэродром есть еще два здания в предреволюционном Царском стиле, жилье третий полк подразделения. В соседних зданиях, гранича с территорией единиц пехоты Воронежского гарнизона, есть технический воздухом полк, часть обычного образца структуры воздушных сил, в которых каждому полку приложили технический воздухом батальон к этому, каждое подразделение полк каждый корпус подразделение, и каждая армия корпус. Эти технические единицы выполняют различное обслуживание и поставляют обязанности, такие как обслуживание аэродромов, поставка, медицинское обслуживание, заправка топливом, снабжение, сигналы, транспорт, и восстанавливают котелок с выпуклым днищем различных видов._ 
_День обычно начинается в шесть утра летом и семь утра зимой в мирном времени. Горн зондирован, и дежурный офицер, с горнистом, прогулками через четверти. Экипажи самолета спешат от их четвертей. Природа обязанностей их дня была установлена предыдущим вечером, таким образом они украшены соответственно, и они знают точно, где пойти. Большинство команд - чиновники с несколькими сержантами на добровольном расширенном обслуживании, которое приносит им различные привилегии и поднимает их положение почти к уровню чиновников._
_Почти все команды живут в дробных четвертях, хотя они не обязаны к; практика проживания снаружи не поощрена их начальниками. В любом случае острые необходимости советской жизни решают эту проблему более или менее автоматически, с тех пор в Воронеже, как во многих других российских городах, почти полностью разрушенных во время войны, обнаружение, что приличные живущие договоренности фактически невозможны._
_Чиновники и мужчины обычно начинают свой день российским способом с чашкой чая, взятой дома. После того, как горн звучал, у каждой единицы есть короткий период для упражнений, и затем запуски рабочего дня, обычно с периодом внутренней работы, начинаясь регулярно с получаса политической информации, читать политическим чиновником единицы._
_После этого может быть обучение по предметам как чтение карты, или исследование внутренних инструкций и заказы воздушных сил. У запусков завтрака в восемь утра Летающий персонал есть своя собственная столовая, один для каждого полка. Если человек женат, его семья наделена правом на армейские порции, хотя не того же самого вида как его. Чиновники обязаны поспособствовать их пище из их платы, но количество скромно._
_Весь летающий персонал получил порцию пищи, номер пять. Это - лучшая порция пищи советских вооруженных сил, и может e, сравненный только с тем данным подводным командам._
_Эта порция включает фунт (400 граммов) мяса в день и примерно три унции масла, помимо других жиров. Порожденный устойчивая пища в России, и эта порция дает неограниченные количества белого и ржаного хлеба._
_Хотя эта порция предназначается только для летающего персонала, ею часто обладают старшие политические чиновники и персонал контрразведки, приложенной, чтобы передать единицы._
_Нелетающий персонал воздушных полков наделен правом на порцию пищи, номер шесть, известную как "технический". Эта порция очень не отличается от номер пять, за исключением меньшего количества мяса и масла. В воздушных силах есть другие порции пищи: номер девять, в учебных школах, который включает дополнительные фрукты и овощи; номер одиннадцать, для больниц; и номер двенадцать для санаториев воздушных сил и домов отдыха. Эти последние два включают дополнительные количества продуктов молока и яиц._
_У технических воздухом единиц есть порция пищи номер два, как другие советские военные услуги основания. Пища в этой порции более груба, и содержит больше хлеба и хлебных злаков, и норма мяса составляет только 120 граммов в день._
_Завтрак для летающего персонала обычно состоит из одного горячего блюда, мяса с картофелем, риса или овощей, чая или кофе, и хлеба с маслом. После завтрака начинается главная работа дня. Команды участвуют в различных видах тренировки и обучения, с главным акцентом на фактическом полете. Эскадроны обычно выполняют свое собственное летающее обучение отдельно. Эскадроны разделены на наименьшую единицу советских Воздушных сил, zveno трех самолетов. Есть дни, устроенные, на котором летающие упражнения выполнены в полковом или даже дробном масштабе. Полеты продолжаются до времени обеда в два или два часа. Обед - главная еда дня. Это состоит из трех курсов для летающего персонала, густого супа или борща, мяса с овощами или риса, и фруктов или пирога. Два часа обойдены на обед и период отдыха._
_Тогда обучение и исследования возобновлены, главным образом технического характера, такого как исследование новых форм оборудования, подробного анализа предыдущих полетов, работы над складом оружия самолета и также личным стрелковым оружием (для чиновников). С этим заканчивается регулярный рабочий день, но официальные действия ни в коем случае не в конце; различные лекции, Сторона и комсомольские встречи, и “Круги для Политического Исследования” начинаются. Для персонала воздушного полка, в нормальный рабочий день, необычно иметь время для себя до восьми или девяти ‘часов вечером, даже при том, что они, возможно, были официально не на дежурстве с тех пор шесть._
_Ужин обычно имеет место между восемь и девять, и напоминает завтрак: одно горячее блюдо, чай или кофе, и много хлеба с маслом._
_Определенные дни каждую неделю обойдены для Семинаров “Чиновников” и практики пистолета чиновников на диапазоне. Обслуживание обязательно. Семинары чиновников проводятся высокопоставленными чиновниками, обычно генералом, и посвящены полному анализу и исследованию последних событий в советских воздушных силах стратегического и тактического характера._
_Практика пистолета, также, расценена как очень важная. Опыт войны и послевоенного периода показал, что большинство чиновников пренебрегло своим личным оружием полностью. В некоторых случаях они едва знали, как использовать их и, казалось, думали о них просто как об украшении. По этой причине регулярная еженедельная практика всегда выполняется в присутствии командира полка или одного из его представителей. Строгие осмотры также выполнены, и оружие должно быть поддержано в отличном состоянии._
_Распорядок дня нелетающего персонала сведен примерно к тем же самым часам как тот из экипажей самолета. У технических единиц есть распорядок дня, подобный той из пехоты, с обслуживанием аэродромов, технической работой, и стоящий на посту, беря место обычной тренировки пехоты и упражнений._
_Нормальная рутина воздушных сил часто прерывается осмотрами и крупномасштабным тактическим обучением. Осмотры обычно выполняются представителями Министерства обороны или Верховного командования воздушных сил. Командный состав обычно предупреждается заранее ближайшего осмотра. Приготовления сделаны в течение нескольких дней перед осмотром, и в фактический день приостановлена нормальная рутина, и обучение и практика продолжены под руководством чиновника осмотра._
_Единицы воздушных сил принимают участие в весенних и осенних маневрах. Весьма обычно во время этих маневров для больших воздушных единиц быть перемещенным в тысяче или больше миль от их основы. Нормальная рутина приостановлена и заменена почти возможными военными условиями._
_Однако, чиновники и мужчины воздушных сил расценивают большие ежегодные парады 1 мая и 7 ноября и День Авиации (обычно о 29 июня) как их основное проклятие. Единицы, отобранные, чтобы принять участие в показе по Красной площади, считают самым неудачным из всех из-за неправильной точности, введенной в эти парады Сталиным, и все еще продолжились. Отобранные единицы могут быть размещены на любом расстоянии от Москвы. За несколько недель до парада они переданы тому, что известно как встречающаяся основа, сто или две мили, которым препятствуют, из Москвы. В день парада различные единицы имеют к свиданию в воздухе с долей секунды, рассчитывая, и они должны прибыть по Красной площади точно одновременно с прибытием первого резервуара наземных войск в квадрат. Отклонения даже половины секунды осуждены. Этот очень драматический момент парада был источником большого удовольствия Сталину, который никогда не был не в состоянии привлечь внимание иностранных наблюдателей к прекрасному влиянию, оказанному голова в голову прибытие первого резервуара на основании и первого самолета в воздухе, но именно никакое удовольствие генералам воздушных сил при исполнении служебных обязанностей, не провело минуты, заранее смотрящие отчаянно на их часы и позже почти истеричных с облегчением._
_При нормальных обстоятельствах персонал при исполнении служебных обязанностей пять с половиной дней в неделю, так как они свободны с полудня в субботу. В их свободное время чиновникам разрешают носить гражданскую одежду, но они редко делают так, на трех серьезных основаниях: иск в 2 500-3 000 рублях скорее слишком дорог даже для сравнительно хорошо заплаченного чиновника; чиновник воздушных сил - один из аристократов советского общества, и он ощущает свое положение и любит, когда другие знают об этом (это особенно верно для молодых, не состоящих в браке чиновников, поскольку они знают, что они оценивают особенно высоко с девочками); и униформа умна и очень хорошего качества._
_Несколько различного оборудования выпущены персоналу воздушных сил. Каждодневное или рабочее платье состоит из темно-синих бриджей или длинных брюк, с узким небом синяя полоса, или темно-синяя туника хаки, стальная серость или освещать рубашку хаки, и смокинг. В течение вечера носят белую рубашку. Парадная форма включает тунику с круглым воротником с золотой вышивкой, белыми перчатками, и белым поясом. Заглавные буквы, несколько на немецком образце, не имеют "яичницу - болтунью" как в Великобритании, но "капусту"._
_Весьма обычно для молодых чиновников ввести отдельно оплачиваемые предметы. Среди них необычно мешковатые бриджи, мягкие кожаные ботинки, надетые в так называемой гармонике мода, со многими морщинами, кепка очень на стороне головы, и пистолете, вместо на правильной стороне, которую носят прямо в спине. Советская военная полиция занята в постоянную безнадежную борьбу против этих новшеств._
_Воздушные силы хорошо оборудованы специальным платьем за летающие обязанности или основывать техническую работу. Они - адекватный диапазон зимней одежды, от коротких кожаных жакетов с искусственным мехом linings к длинным выровненным пальто, темно-синей или стальной серости, и шляпам с откидными створками уха искусственного каракуля, реального каракуля для разрядов от полковника вверх._
_Чиновник платит за свою каждодневную униформу, не за специальное платье. Относительно обычных цен то, что он платит, нелепо немного и едва купило бы его рубашка в гражданском магазине._
_Во всех гарнизонах есть специальные магазины, поддержанные Voentorg (военная торговля), при содействии Министерства обороны. Здесь там одевают, пища, и много других товаров в продаже, включая даже игрушки для детей, по уменьшенным ценам, и часто включая статьи, которые недоступны снаружи. Семьям чиновников воздушных сил и мужчин разрешают делать покупки здесь._
_Между разрядами есть очень определенные различия, хотя эти различия не очень примечательны среди младших офицеров до разряда главных, включая сержантов на обязанностях офицеров летно-подъемного состава. Масштаб роста заработной платы медленно, на 200 - 400 рублей в месяц с каждым разрядом. Но подполковник получает не только существенное увеличение платы но также и много других привилегий, не так из-за его разряда, но из-за его положения, так как он, вероятно, будет по крайней мере представителем командиру полка. У него будут большие и удобные четверти, неограниченное использование автомобиля, и, неофициально, все лучшее, которое может обеспечить единица: лучшая пища в столовой и магазине, и лучшем и самый трудный прибыть товарами в магазине, для него и его семьи. Его водитель и денщик будут личными слугами его семьи._
_У генерала будут более обширные привилегии. Общее командование подразделением или корпусом автоматически разделит в удобствах, которыми обладает местная партийная организация и правительственные чиновники в области. Он будет в состоянии использовать магазины для высокопоставленных лиц, которые полностью закрыты для остальной части населения, где все, включая иностранно сделанные товары, может быть куплено по очень уменьшенным ценам. Помимо автомобиля или два обеспеченный обслуживанием, он мог бы хорошо иметь свое собственное, и мог бы также обеспечить один для его детей. У него и его семьи был бы один из лучших домов в городе, не обязательно в основе. Маршалы Авиации ведут жизнь самых высоких Официальных представителей партии, самых привилегированных авторов и ученых, балерин, и кинозвезд._
_Это включает виллы Черным морем, маленькими флотами автомобильных загородных домов, охотничьих домиков, больших сотрудников внутренних и наружных слуг, и украшенных алмазом жен и хозяек. Их фактическая плата не настолько фантастически высока, самое высокое от 10 000 до 12 000 рублей в месяц, но у них есть очень много других привилегий, таких как покупка по очень очень уменьшенным ценам в специальных магазинах, заработной плате слуг и обслуживании автомобилей, обеспеченных государством, и пищей от специальных ферм исключительно для использования привилегированного. Здание и обслуживание их зданий и вилл ничего не стоят им, поскольку они сделаны военным правительством здания бесплатно. Очевидно различия между их жизнями и тем из среднего чиновника воздушных сил с 900 - 1 200 рублями в месяц (чтобы не упомянуть частное в армии с восьмью - двенадцатью рублями в месяц) помещают их в другой мир._
_Поощрения имеют тенденцию не следовать за официальной схемой. Согласно этой схеме, чиновник должен быть продвинут каждые три - шесть лет, интервал, увеличивающийся, поскольку он поднимается в разряде. Все чиновники заканчивают школы воздушных сил с разрядом лейтенанта (военное время сокращалось, курс произвел младших лейтенантов). Весьма обычно, что, двух лейтенантов, которые входят в воздушные силы в то же самое время, каждый находится через четыре года старший лейтенант и другой майор. Главные факторы в поощрении - личные качества и инициатива. Любой чиновник, который показал себя, чтобы исключительно быть в состоянии, найдет дорогу открытой для самого высокого разряда, но эта здоровая и звуковая практика печально ударилась политическими соображениями. Случай сына Сталина не был уникален, хотя это было действительно хуже из них. В нормальном ходе событий Вэссили Сталин, возможно, достиг разряда главных; он был фактически генерал-лейтенантом._
_Но возможно еще хуже чем открытое кумовство постоянное ненаписанное правило, что у чиновника, который не является Членом партии, нет никакого шанса вообще достижения старшего разряда. У чиновников, поэтому, нет никакого выбора, кроме как вступить в Партию и таким образом искусственно раздуть ее разряды. Не могло случиться, что чиновнику не разрешат вступить в Партию, потому что, если бы он был политически подозреваемым до такой степени, ему не разрешили бы войти в школу чиновников, поскольку он был бы “социально неподходящим,”, поскольку у советской фразы есть это._
_На первых встречах между советскими силами и их Западными союзниками, советские чиновники всегда удивлялись возрастом их Западных копий, которые всегда казались им довольно старыми, особенно в воздушных силах. В Советском Союзе это нисколько не необычно, чтобы найти генерал - полковника Авиации (эквивалентный британскому Маршалу авиации), кто находится все еще в его тридцатых, и не невозможно найти Маршала Авиации, который находится под сорок. В целом эти мужчины были все продвинуты на их достоинствах. Генерал Смушкевич и Генерал Проскеров, которые было оба приблизительно тридцать пять лет, были казнены в большой чистке 1930-ых, когда прежний был Главнокомандующим Воздушных сил и последнего CinC, Командования истребительной авиации._ 
_Советские Воздушные силы - конечно наиболее украшенное обслуживание в мире. Воздушные силы “герои Советского Союза,” самое высокое советское вознаграждение, увеличенное к неестественному числу во время войны. Дальнейшее художественное оформление тех, кто уже стал Героями, стало проблемой, и этим как даже четыре раза. Первые мужчины, которые получили третью золотую звезду Героя, были оба летчиками - истребителями; "двадцать пять ушей старый" Maj. Иван Кожедуб, и тридцатидвухлетний полковник Александр Покруишкин. Единственный Герой с четырьмя связями - фактически Арми Маршал Жуков, который получил его четвертое начало как раз перед увольнением._
_Почти все командующие воздушных армий и корпуса несколько раз стали Героями Советского Союза, но художественные оформления упали самые толстые на обычных чиновников воздушных сил, особенно те в борцах. Перед войной было чрезвычайно необычно видеть, что младший офицер носит Заказ Красного знамени, не говоря уже о Заказе Ленина; теперь весьма обычно видеть шесть из этих заказов относительно груди молодого капитана._
_Перед войной каждое художественное оформление сопровождалось маленьким грантом денег. После войны была отменена эта практика, потому что, поскольку у текущей шутки было это, “советский банк будет освобожден”, если бы все гранты были заплачены._
_Художественные оформления, особенно в воздушных силах, потеряли свое значение, за исключением того из Героя Советского Союза или Заказа Ленина, и возможно Красного знамени. Конец войны проверял это наводнение медалей. Заказы, такие как таковые из Кутузова или Суворова не могут быть даны в мирном времени, и в военном времени только руководителям стратегических единиц. Это также относится к Заказу Александра Невского и Патриотической войны, за исключением того, что у них был более широкий диапазон получателей._
_В мирном времени на художественных оформлениях есть постоянное регулирование, согласно который любой член сил, независимо от его разряда, кто закончил двадцать пять лет обслуживания, получает Заказ Ленина, после двадцати лет, Красного знамени, после пятнадцати лет, Красной Звезды, и других медалей для более коротких сроков обслуживания._
_Много художественных оформлений даны тем, кто не видел действительной военной службы кроме в сотрудниках и политических правительствах. Члены политической контрразведки, приложенной к единицам воздушных сил также, получили много высоких художественных оформлений ни по какой очевидной причине._
_Персонал воздушных сил принят на работу от ежегодного потребления призывников. Главное требование - здоровье. обычно есть больше мужчин, стремящихся присоединиться чем есть места для них, но когда они были просеяны, положение полностью изменено._
_Большинство персонала, особенно чиновники, очень отказывается удалиться. Главной причиной для отставки, кроме возраста, является здоровье. Нежелание легко объяснено: На отставке уровень жизни понижается резко, особенно в случае высокопоставленных чиновников. Это не только, что пенсии имеют тенденцию быть недостаточными, но и высокопоставленный чиновник окажется лишенным всей его роскоши и привилегий._
_Перед войной отставка означала полный разрыв всех связей с обслуживанием, но после войны, правительство пошло на определенные уступки на этом пункте. Чиновникам разрешают носить их униформы (со специальной полосой на эполете). Они известны как “Полковник или Общие Такой - сякой, в отставке.” Они могут войти в клубы чиновников и рестораны, и наделены правом на приветствия._
_Поощрение в воздушных силах легко и быстро; так понижение в должности. Любой генерал или маршал воздушных сил могли потерять свой разряд и все, что пошло с этим без большого предупреждения. Если он был удачлив, что он мог бы просто быть освобожден от его разряда и послан в некоторую незначащую почту, поскольку случился, например, Генералу Мусинко, Представителю Командиру 2-ой Воздушной Армии, которая внезапно оказалась председателем большого государственного сельскохозяйственного обязательства (Совхоз) в Комитете Стороны. Если худшее случится, и он падает в политический позор, то вопрос разряда едва возникнет, так как он будет удачлив убежать с его жизнью._
_В военных обычных чиновниках мог быть понижен в должности в больших количествах для таких нарушений как отказ их оборудования или для того, чтобы нести слишком много потерь среди их мужчин. У многих чиновников воздушных сил было очень взволнованное время, пытаясь убедить контрразведку, что они были обязаны сбросить с парашютом и оставить их самолет. В конечном счете пилоты стали испуганными выживанием без их самолета, начиная с наказания за то, что, как оценивалось, было очень серьезным нарушением отказа оборудования без достаточной причины, было понижение в должности к разрядам, потере всех художественных оформлений, и обслуживанию с трех до восьми месяцев в батальоне наказания. Фактический термин, который будет подан в таком батальоне, имел значение немного, так как было очень маловероятно, что любой выживет в течение больше чем нескольких дней._
_В мирном времени, также, поддержаны строгие дисциплинарные суды. Худшие нарушения - измена и отступничество на Запад. Предложение для этих нарушений - смерть, или по крайней мере пятнадцать лет рабского труда, в последнем случае, конечно, прошли в отсутствие._
_Все нарушения строго разделены на политический и аполитичный. Что-нибудь, что Тайная полиция и политические власти хотят расценивать как антисоветская деятельность, автоматически означало бы крушение всей карьеры человека, изгнания из обслуживания, и почти наверняка долгого срока заключения. Нет никакого предела воображению властей, насколько антисоветские действия затронуты, и они могут колебаться от заговора революции к отношению забавных историй о советских лидерах._
_Аполитичные нарушения имеют главным образом два вида: воровство правительственной собственности и нарушений против нравов. Первое имеет снова очень широкий диапазон: чиновник поставки воздушного подразделения или корпуса может сделать несколько миллионов рублей, управляя собственностью и фондами в его обвинении; или техник может убрать несколько пинт духа, разработанного в технических целях, и выпить это с его друзьями. Это длится, традиционное нарушение в воздушных силах._
_Наказание в первом случае зависит от политического положения и политических контактов чиновника. В 1947 Майор Лозовский, отвечающий за поставку в воздушной армии, забрал домой к России из занятой Австрии два железнодорожных вагона, полные ценных товаров и нескольких рублей миссии в наличных деньгах. Исследование было выполнено, и значительный скандал был вызван; несколько месяцев спустя Майор Лозовский наблюдался, идя мирно вниз улица в Москве, нося гражданскую одежду, и она была обнаружена, что он был высоким руководителем в Московском Доверии Ресторана. Он был племянником Заместителя министра иностранных дел Лозовского; иначе, у него могло бы хорошо быть заключение до десяти лет._
_Меньшие нарушения аполитичного вида могут быть наказаны понижением в должности и заключением до пяти лет. Но всегда есть шанс, что даже без политического положения и связывается, преступник может быть отпущен безнаказанный, поскольку Тайная полиция имеет тенденцию закрывать глаза на аполитичные нарушения._
_Нарушения против нравов включают насилие, исключительно бурные женатые жизни, которые нарушают мир гарнизона, и венерические заболевания. К насилию относятся очень серьезно как правило. В одном случае Инженер, Общий из Технического Воздушного сообщения, кто изнасиловал девочку тринадцати лет, был освобожден от его разряда и художественного оформления и понижен в должности технику - строителю на аэродроме. Со вторым нарушением обычно имеют дело местные политические власти, не звоня в военном трибунале, и человек может потерять свое старшинство и мог бы даже быть понижен в должности один или два разряда. Венерическое заболевание стало нарушением, особенно серьезным в воздушных силах, к концу войны. В первых жертвах венерического заболевания были расценены с симпатией, и понимание их начальниками, и получить сифилис, как было нежно известно, как “стало генералом” и гонореей как, "чтобы стать полковником.”_
_Позже, когда число случаев в воздушных силах увеличилось катастрофически в единицах, размещенных в занятых странах, сокращение болезни стало нарушением, и чиновник или человек будут отосланы домой с пометкой о неблагонадёжности в его досье; для чиновника это означало крушение его карьеры._
_Чиновник или человек, заключающий нормальную болезнь, в то время как обслуживание получает первоклассную обработку в специальных больницах воздушных сил. Есть центральная больница воздушных сил в Москве, с последним современным оборудованием и научно-исследовательскими лабораториями. У каждой воздушной армии также есть своя собственная подобная больница в меньшем масштабе; у корпуса и подразделений есть медицинские батальоны, которые также имеют определенное число в наличии кроватей. У полков есть медицинские компании, которые могут дать скорую помощь и клиническую обработку, но не иметь никаких кроватей. Все больницы воздушных сил находятся под контролем специального медицинского правительства под верховным командованием воздушных сил. Это правительство также поддерживает дома отдыха для персонала воздушных сил, включая некоторых в самых красивых частях России, Крыма и Кавказа._
_Верховное командование очень отказывается недействительному персоналу из воздушных сил, и очень длительная обработка часто дается, чтобы вернуть человека здоровью, а не потерять его от обслуживания._
_Начиная с войны была восстановлена система ежегодных листьев. Длина отпуска зависит от различных обстоятельств: личный отчет человека касался, его расстояние от его домашнего (это - большой фактор в России). Согласно этим обстоятельствам, его отпуск может быть с двух до пяти недель. В мирном времени там являются также однодневными и листья уикэнда. На отпуске в рабочий день обычно предоставляют при особых обстоятельствах. В уикэнд весь персонал не на дежурстве наделен правом пойти, где они нравятся, обеспечивая их поведение на прошлой неделе был удовлетворительным. всегда есть определенное число, ограниченное бараками._
_В целом услуги для спорта не хороши. Есть некоторые превосходные футбольные команды, такие как ZDSA, Центральный Дом советской Армии, в которую чиновники воздушных сил включены, или Круилья Советов (Крылья Советов), но игроки в этих командах мог едва быть описан как регулярные чиновники воздушных сил, потому что они - действительно профессиональные спортсмены, и их комиссии воздушных сил - просто формальности._
_У воздушных гарнизонов обычно есть спортплощадки с различными услугами, но обслуживание, если не обязательный, очень плохо. У персонала воздушных сил есть очень немного свободного времени, и что они действительно сделали, они хотят потратить на их собственное преследование._ 
_У каждого воздушного гарнизона есть клуб своих собственных чиновников, помимо клубов чиновников для всех услуг, в которых рестораны и бары, где напитки могут быть куплены. Но серьезное питье обычно делается вне этих учреждений, далеко от вышестоящих должностных лиц. Из советских услуг воздушные силы являются самыми пьющими, так как они - заплаченное лучшее и имеют самую высокую пропорцию молодых не состоящих в браке чиновников. Обычные напитки - различные виды водки и традиционного напитка, “технический дух,”, о котором чрезвычайно думают как являющийся более сильным чем обычный ликер, чистый, и прежде всего стоение ничего, кроме небольшого риска того, чтобы быть пойманным, крадя это. Люди говорят, что это: “Ясный как слезы Матери Бога, и сильный как советская власть.”_
_Сленг в советских силах обычно слишком неприличен, чтобы быть повторенным; есть одно или два высказывания, однако, такой как, "где дисциплина заканчивается, воздушные силы начинаются.”_
_Песни Воздушных сил также чрезвычайно неприличны, в целом, и очень популярны. Есть также песни, написанные советскими композиторами, прославляющими воздушные силы, и один из них, как объявляли, был фактически гимном воздушных сил._
_Мы рождаемся, чтобы превратить миф в действительность_
_Преодолеть расстояние и высоту_
_Интеллект дал нам стальные руки - крылья,_
_И вместо сердца, горящего двигателя._
_У каждого воздушного полка есть свой собственный духовой оркестр. У полковых клубов есть музыкальные инструменты, самый популярный из которых аккордеоны._
_Женщины играли довольно важную роль в воздушных силах во время войны. Были целые полки женщин. Самым известным было самое известное полковника Вэлентины Гризодубовы, который боролся успешно на южном Кавказском фронте. Много женщин стали Героями Советского Союза и получили другие художественные оформления. После войны были расформированы эти единицы, и в воздушных силах есть очень немного женщин. Большинство из тех, кто остается, используется в медицинском обслуживании. Клубы, столовые, и прачечные также нанимают женщин, но они не принадлежат регулярному персоналу обслуживания. У этих девочек обычно есть друзья среди чиновников, но их популярность имеет тенденцию зависеть от положения гарнизона и числа девочек в окружающем районе._
_Часто возможно определить местонахождение воздушного гарнизона в городе числом девочек, патрулирующих снаружи. У военной полиции часто есть преследование их прочь. “В Советском Союзе нет никакой проституции.”_
_Большая часть этого, возможно, не кажется очень отличавшейся от других воздушных сил; это находится в царстве политической идеологической обработки и управлять этим, различия становятся замечательными._

 

_Плата и Пособия в советских Воздушных силах_
_Плата персонала чиновника советских Воздушных сил и военно-морских воздушных сил, базируемых исключительно на разряде, является тем же самым как этим для других вооруженных сил Советского Союза._
_Числа в столе ниже обманчиво низки. Другие факторы - назначение обязанности, долговечность (вычисленный на чешуйчатом проценте от основы и платы назначения), и платы полета. Персоналу платят согласно их назначениям как оценено (полет или экипаж самолета) или неоцененный персонал (разработка, технические, и другие специализации). Пилоты являются самыми привилегированными; тогда навигаторы-бомбардиры; затем инженеры дипломированного специалиста на статусе полета. Затем приезжайте инженеры дипломированного специалиста, ответственные за обслуживание самолета и связанного оборудования; затем технические чиновники, образование которых имеет вторичный уровень, но кто взял специализированные курсы в коммуникациях, электронике, корпусах, двигателях, и т.д._
_Например, подполковник в советских Воздушных силах может ежегодно получить 13 200 рублей в тарифной ставке, плюс 31 200 рублей ежегодно для его назначения как командир эскадрона борца. Он вероятно был бы в государственной службе в течение пятнадцати - двадцати лет и поэтому получит плату долговечности, составляющую двадцать процентов его разряда и платы назначения, или 8 850 рублей. Поскольку он, как могло предполагаться, был Классом, который я веду, он получил бы дополнительные 200 рублей в месяц, или 2 400 ежегодно._
_Он может также получить плату премии полета, если он управлял больше чем ежегодная норма, основанная в весах платы за вечерний полет, время инструмента, и полет формирования. Дополнительная плата также дана для скачков парашюта вне ежегодного требования. Выводы для покупки государственных облигаций сделаны из его платы, количество, изменяющееся согласно тому, размещен ли чиновник в пределах СССР или в занятой области._
_Зарплаты могут также подвергнуться личному налогообложению, могут быть подобными подоходному налогу. Без отношения к пособию на работу в трудных условиях отличительная, свободная порция пищи, и жилье, этот советский подполковник обошел бы 77 200 рублей ежегодно. В десяти рублях к доллару это одно количество к США 7 720$, плюс премия платят и другие упомянутые выше исключения._
_Дополнительные льготы, такие как пища, одежда, рентное пособие, и существенные скидки на товары народного потребления, составляют так или больше чем наличные деньги, которые он получает. В сравнении подполковник с сопоставимыми квалификациями и назначениями в ВВС США получает о &9,600 ежегодно для платы полета и основы. Он не получает платы назначения, но действительно получает прожиточная плата и жилье._
_Советский корпус чиновника в целом наслаждается платой и дополнительными льготами далеко сверх ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩЕГО СЕРЖАНТСКОГО СОСТАВА карьеры или призывника. С поощрением разряду подполковника или выше, тенденция для государственных служащих как таковых, чтобы выровняться на более равной основе._
_Взятие персонала экипажа самолета как группа, включая радио-оператор/стрелка, который обычно является сержантом или основным сержантом, и противопоставляющий эту группу со всеми категориями силы основания и военно-морского персонала, нагружены ли чиновник, карьера, ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИЙ СЕРЖАНТСКОГО СОСТАВА, или призывники, сравнение все еще в пользу персонала экипажа самолета. Радио-оператор/стрелок, единственный военнослужащий со статусом полета, получает немного больше платы и немного лучших порций чем другие мужчины сопоставимого времени в обслуживании и том же самом сорте. Его четверти, одевая порцию, и другие факторы благосостояния являются тем же самым как таковыми из другой карьеры NCOs в воздухе или наземных войсках, и его пособие отпуска сопоставимо._
_Наземным командам и другому менее привилегированному воздушному персоналу платят, расквартированы, и питаются согласно их ценности их организации. Есть определенная тенденция привлечь карьеру NCOs в более важных рабочих местах обслуживания, предлагая прогресс техническое обучение и премии для исключительной работы. Кроме того, в бою подробно награждены дополнительные порции и художественные оформления._
_Тарифная ставка призывников и NCOs в воздушных силах, как полагают, является тем же самым как этим для наземных войск (см. стол)._
_Кроме того, есть многочисленные побудительные привилегии, и награждает доступным для призывников и NCOs. Денежно-кредитные премии награждены за то, что они успешно достигли их назначенных миссий. Если по определенному промежутку времени машинное или радио-оборудование не развивает серьезной проблемы, ответственный механик получает наличную премию._ 
_Призванные сержанты, капралы, и privates, кто, оказалось, был компетентен и профессионально и политически, могут быть приняты для действительной военной службы экстра-термина не меньше чем двух лет и имеют право на поощрение следующему самому высокому разряду._
_Сержантам можно дать разряды чиновника, оба, если они продолжают в обслуживании, или если они переходят к бездействующим запасам. Они должны, однако, передать установленные экспертизы, чтобы стать младшими лейтенантами или передать экспертизы полного курса кандидата чиновника школа, чтобы стать лейтенантом._
_Служащие экстра-термина получают отпуска и имеют право на пенсии и финансовую помощь согласно правилам, относящимся ко всем чиновникам. Семейные служащие экстра-термина могут четверть в отдельном помещении бараков или вне бараков с разрешением их командующих единицы. Они могут носить гражданское лицо, одевающее если не при исполнении служебных обязанностей. Служащие СССР наслаждаются всеми правами советских граждан; Неограниченное участие в политической жизни страны, право голосовать, право, которое будет избрано в высшее и местные органы правительства, и право принадлежать Стороне, комсомолу, и различным общественным организациям._ 
_Плата и Пособия в советских Воздушных силах_
_Плата персонала чиновника советских Воздушных сил и военно-морских воздушных сил, базируемых исключительно на разряде, является тем же самым как этим для других вооруженных сил Советского Союза._
_Числа в столе ниже обманчиво низки. Другие факторы - назначение обязанности, долговечность (вычисленный на чешуйчатом проценте от основы и платы назначения), и платы полета. Персоналу платят согласно их назначениям как оценено (полет или экипаж самолета) или неоцененный персонал (разработка, технические, и другие специализации). Пилоты являются самыми привилегированными; тогда навигаторы-бомбардиры; затем инженеры дипломированного специалиста на статусе полета. Затем приезжайте инженеры дипломированного специалиста, ответственные за обслуживание самолета и связанного оборудования; затем технические чиновники, образование которых имеет вторичный уровень, но кто взял специализированные курсы в коммуникациях, электронике, корпусах, двигателях, и т.д._
_Например, подполковник в советских Воздушных силах может ежегодно получить 13 200 рублей в тарифной ставке, плюс 31 200 рублей ежегодно для его назначения как командир эскадрона борца. Он вероятно был бы в государственной службе в течение пятнадцати - двадцати лет и поэтому получит плату долговечности, составляющую двадцать процентов его разряда и платы назначения, или 8 850 рублей. Поскольку он, как могло предполагаться, был Классом, который я веду, он получил бы дополнительные 200 рублей в месяц, или 2 400 ежегодно._
_Он может также получить плату премии полета, если он управлял больше чем ежегодная норма, основанная в весах платы за вечерний полет, время инструмента, и полет формирования. Дополнительная плата также дана для скачков парашюта вне ежегодного требования. Выводы для покупки государственных облигаций сделаны из его платы, количество, изменяющееся согласно тому, размещен ли чиновник в пределах СССР или в занятой области._
_Зарплаты могут также подвергнуться личному налогообложению, могут быть подобными подоходному налогу. Без отношения к пособию на работу в трудных условиях отличительная, свободная порция пищи, и жилье, этот советский подполковник обошел бы 77 200 рублей ежегодно. В десяти рублях к доллару это одно количество к США 7 720$, плюс премия платят и другие упомянутые выше исключения._
_Дополнительные льготы, такие как пища, одежда, рентное пособие, и существенные скидки на товары народного потребления, составляют так или больше чем наличные деньги, которые он получает. В сравнении подполковник с сопоставимыми квалификациями и назначениями в ВВС США получает о &9,600 ежегодно для платы полета и основы. Он не получает платы назначения, но действительно получает прожиточная плата и жилье._
_Советский корпус чиновника в целом наслаждается платой и дополнительными льготами далеко сверх ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩЕГО СЕРЖАНТСКОГО СОСТАВА карьеры или призывника. С поощрением разряду подполковника или выше, тенденция для государственных служащих как таковых, чтобы выровняться на более равной основе._
_Взятие персонала экипажа самолета как группа, включая радио-оператор/стрелка, который обычно является сержантом или основным сержантом, и противопоставляющий эту группу со всеми категориями силы основания и военно-морского персонала, нагружены ли чиновник, карьера, ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИЙ СЕРЖАНТСКОГО СОСТАВА, или призывники, сравнение все еще в пользу персонала экипажа самолета. Радио-оператор/стрелок, единственный военнослужащий со статусом полета, получает немного больше платы и немного лучших порций чем другие мужчины сопоставимого времени в обслуживании и том же самом сорте. Его четверти, одевая порцию, и другие факторы благосостояния являются тем же самым как таковыми из другой карьеры NCOs в воздухе или наземных войсках, и его пособие отпуска сопоставимо._
_Наземным командам и другому менее привилегированному воздушному персоналу платят, расквартированы, и питаются согласно их ценности их организации. Есть определенная тенденция привлечь карьеру NCOs в более важных рабочих местах обслуживания, предлагая прогресс техническое обучение и премии для исключительной работы. Кроме того, в бою подробно награждены дополнительные порции и художественные оформления._
_Тарифная ставка призывников и NCOs в воздушных силах, как полагают, является тем же самым как этим для наземных войск (см. стол)._
_Кроме того, есть многочисленные побудительные привилегии, и награждает доступным для призывников и NCOs. Денежно-кредитные премии награждены за то, что они успешно достигли их назначенных миссий. Если по определенному промежутку времени машинное или радио-оборудование не развивает серьезной проблемы, ответственный механик получает наличную премию._ 
_Призванные сержанты, капралы, и privates, кто, оказалось, был компетентен и профессионально и политически, могут быть приняты для действительной военной службы экстра-термина не меньше чем двух лет и имеют право на поощрение следующему самому высокому разряду._
_Сержантам можно дать разряды чиновника, оба, если они продолжают в обслуживании, или если они переходят к бездействующим запасам. Они должны, однако, передать установленные экспертизы, чтобы стать младшими лейтенантами или передать экспертизы полного курса кандидата чиновника школа, чтобы стать лейтенантом._
_Служащие экстра-термина получают отпуска и имеют право на пенсии и финансовую помощь согласно правилам, относящимся ко всем чиновникам. Семейные служащие экстра-термина могут четверть в отдельном помещении бараков или вне бараков с разрешением их командующих единицы. Они могут носить гражданское лицо, одевающее если не при исполнении служебных обязанностей. Служащие СССР наслаждаются всеми правами советских граждан; Неограниченное участие в политической жизни страны, право голосовать, право, которое будет избрано в высшее и местные органы правительства, и право принадлежать Стороне, комсомолу, и различным общественным организациям._

----------


## lont

Начинается первое в 2010 финансовом году учение  Red Flag 10-1 
с 19 по 30 октября 2009г.
Состав участников

Red Team Air
	F-16 Nellis AFB, NV
                         F-15 Nellis AFB, NV
Blue Team Air
	F-15C	Portland, OR
Interdiction
         F-15E  RAF Lakenheath, England (U.S. unit)
                         A/OA-10  Moody AFB, GA
                         F-16AM    Royal Netherlands Air Force (322 Squadron)
                         F-16AM	  Royal Norwegian Air Force (332 Squadron)
SEAD
	             F-16CJ	  Shaw AFB, SC
Command & Control,            
Intelligence,
Surveillance,
Reconnaissance	
 E-3    Elmendorf AFB, AK	
Airlift	             
C-130         Royal Norwegian Air Force (335 Squadron)
Refueling            
KC-135       MacDill AFB, FL
                         KC-135        Scott AFB, MO

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь видел, когда  F-16 из Нидерландов на Неллис перелетали и через какие промежуточные авб???

----------


## MADMAX

Вроде 31 августа... Скорее всего через Лагенс летели... Они в штатах будут 3 месяца тусоваться и привлекаться ещё в других учениях в районе авиабазы Хилл (шт. Юта)... а там пару часов лёту до Неллис... так что числа 19-го наверное они и прилетели на Неллис...

----------


## lont

> Вроде 31 августа... Скорее всего через Лагенс летели... Они в штатах будут 3 месяца тусоваться и привлекаться ещё в других учениях в районе авиабазы Хилл (шт. Юта)... а там пару часов лёту до Неллис... так что числа 19-го наверное они и прилетели на Неллис...


Т.е. Они 31 августа прилетели на Хилл? А откуда такие данные?
MADMAX, а про Норвегов ты что-нибудь слышал?
Параллельно с Ред Флэгом на Неллисе еще Грин Флэг проводится

----------


## MADMAX

Да... Параллельно с Ред флэгом проводится (вернее уже закончилось) учение Грин флэг-Запад... Вот ссылка: http://www.nellis.af.mil/library/flyingoperations.asp
Но там не указаны бомбардировщики B-1B... Может они и не привлекаются...
А хороший источник по флэгу это вот этот: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...html#msg237174
Там, если не поленишься, по переписке можно много чего узнать... и даже увидеть... И если у тебя высокоскоростной и безлимитный инет, то поищи видео на U-tube, там обычно прилеты выкладывают... http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

----------


## lont

> Да... Параллельно с Ред флэгом проводится (вернее уже закончилось) учение Грин флэг-Запад... Вот ссылка: http://www.nellis.af.mil/library/flyingoperations.asp
> Но там не указаны бомбардировщики B-1B... Может они и не привлекаются...
> А хороший источник по флэгу это вот этот: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...html#msg237174
> Там, если не поленишься, по переписке можно много чего узнать... и даже увидеть... И если у тебя высокоскоростной и безлимитный инет, то поищи видео на U-tube, там обычно прилеты выкладывают... http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f


Согласен, фенсчек - хороший источник. Я там тоже lont кстати...
А насчет бомберов B-1B  я погорячился... извиняюсь... 
Кстати тебе не встречалась фотка Е-3 с Элмендорфа, который привлекается к Ред Флэгу?

----------


## MADMAX

Нет... Всё руки не доходят поискать...

----------


## lont

Что-то не пойму с Лейкенхита в Ред Флэге 13 или 14 F-15 (LN) участвует?

----------


## MADMAX

Не в курсе...

----------


## lont

MADMAX, тебе не встречалось, сколько F-15 и F-16 из агрессоров привлекалось к РФ 10-1? Как думаешь сколько их должно быть?

----------


## MADMAX

Обычно по 6, либо по 8 агрессоров от каждой эскадрильи...
В предыдущем учении я постил: Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

----------


## lont

MADMAX, у тебя нет инфы, в чем принципиальное отличие учений Ред Флэг, Грин Флэг, Фризиан Флэг, Мэйпл Флэг? В смысле, упор на какие отрабытываемые вопросы делается на каждое из этих учений? (видимо отличие в отрабатываемых вопросах?)

----------


## MADMAX

Ну "Ред флэг" - основной упор делается на ведение экипажами истребительной авиации воздушного боя... так сказать проверка лётного состава быть готовым вести реальные боевые действия. "Грин флэг" - основной упор делается на ведение разведки наземных целей (обычно самолетами E-8C "Джистарс" или БЛА) и наведение истребительной или бомбардировочной (только B-1B) авиации силами авианаводчиков. Далее подразделения, которые привлекались к учению, отправляются в Ирак или Афганистан вести реальные боевые действия. "Фризиан флэг" - не помню... (sorry)... Случаем не в Европе проводится? "Мэйпл флэг" - проводится только в Канаде на полигоне Примроуз авиабазы Колд-Лейк только раз в год продолжительностью около одного месяца (обычно в мае начинается). В данном учении участвуют авиационные подразделения США, Канады (конечно, так как они организаторы) и союзников (в основном Дания, Нидерланды, Франция, Великобритания, Новая Зеландия и др.). От некоторых стран союзниц могут только привлекаться наземные силы (обычно расчеты ПЗРК типа "Стингер"), спецназ (высадка спецназа с бортов военно-транспортной авиации), операторы постов РЛС и т.д. Учение проводится в два периода так как все участники не могут поместиться на авиабазе Колд-Лейк одновременно... Есть ещё "Блю флэг" - учение истребительной авиации ПВО... или отдельных авиационных крыльев тактической авиации БАК ВВС США. "Виртуал флэг" - тупо компьютерное учение на тренажерах... Есть ещё "Сильвер флэг" - это учение наземных подразделений авиабаз (точно не помню)...

----------


## lont

Спасибо, MADMAX, примерно так я себе и представлял... Фризиан Флэг, да в Европе проводится ... в 2009 году проводилось в период 14 – 24 апреля в районе авиабазы Леуварден (Нидерланды) и прилегающей акватории Северного моря
участвовали ВВС США, Нидерландов, ФРГ, Норвегии, Бельгии, а также отдельные компоненты ОСВ и ОВМС НАТО, силы и средства ПВО Нидерландов.

----------


## lont

А кому-нибудь попадались периоды проведения и предварительный состав участников учений Ред Флэг Аляска на 2010 календарный год? Если да, то можно ссылочку?

----------


## MADMAX

Всегда пожалуйста, коллега...: http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/11af/ala...info/index.asp

----------


## lont

> Всегда пожалуйста, коллега...: http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/11af/ala...info/index.asp


Спасибо, MADMAX. По срокам все ясно....
Извиняюсь, может я туплю, но по составу участников не разобрался...
По какой ссылке состав можно посмотреть?....
В прошлый год был файл пэ-дэ-эфовский (на этой же страничке), в этот не могу найти такой же  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## MADMAX

У меня пока тоже нет данных... Я поищу, может найду...

----------


## lont

> У меня пока тоже нет данных... Я поищу, может найду...


Мне кажется они все больше и больше шифруются.... открытой инфы всё меньше по составу...

----------


## MADMAX

Возможно...

----------


## lont

> Возможно...


 MADMAX, а ты не встречал форумы по аляске подобные фенсчеку?
Или кроме www.elmendorf.af.mil по нему инфы нет?

----------


## MADMAX

Нет... Не встречал...

----------


## lont

С 25 января по 5 февраля 2010 года планируется проводение учения 
Красный Флаг 2010/2 на авб Неллис, шт. Невада
Из европейских участников:
- GR-9 Harrier с авб Коттесмор, Великобритания;
- F-15E с авб Лейкенхит, Великобритания.

У кого нибудь есть инфа о датах перелетов, промежуточных авиабазах и количестве самолетов? Или фото...

----------


## MADMAX

F-15E это американские... а не британские... Они просто базируются на Лейкенхите (Великобритания). Они так же участвую в "Зеленом флаге-Запад-2010/3" (11-31.01.10)...
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123184776

----------


## lont

> F-15E это американские... а не британские... Они просто базируются на Лейкенхите (Великобритания). Они так же участвую в "Зеленом флаге-Запад-2010/3" (11-31.01.10)...
> http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123184776


Эт... понятно  :Biggrin: 
F-15E c Лейкенхита обычно перетаскивают заправщики с Милдехола...
Нет ли у тебя инфы, сколько их участвует в Зеленом флаге-запад 10-3 и сколько в Красном Флаге 10-2? Или они одновременно и там и там будут с понедельника?

----------


## MADMAX

Нет... Конкретной цифры не знаю... Но 99% могу сказать, что будет около 12 F-15E участвовать в учении... К сожалению, в ходе учения "Красный флаг-10/2" не будет так называемых Media Day для репортеров и фотографов... Так что скорее всего не будет насыщенной инфы в интернете по этому учению...

----------


## lont

> Нет... Конкретной цифры не знаю... Но 99% могу сказать, что будет около 12 F-15E участвовать в учении... К сожалению, в ходе учения "Красный флаг-10/2" не будет так называемых Media Day для репортеров и фотографов... Так что скорее всего не будет насыщенной инфы в интернете по этому учению...


MADMAX, как думаешь, это шифруются что ли они? Что-то в нете все меньше инфы по учениям со временем становится.... :Frown:

----------


## MADMAX

Конечно шивруются... Возможно будут подвешивать какое-либо новое вооружение, так как в списке участников заявлены истребители из состава испытательных авиационных эскадрилий... В частности: F-16CJ из состава 53 акр (Эглин, шт. Флорида) и 57 акр (Неллис, шт. Невада). Не исключено, что может задействоваться авиационная техника не заявленная в общий список участников учения. Короче всё то, по чему можно вскрыть конкретный отрабатываемый вопрос на учениях...

----------


## lont

вот состав участников
Красный Флаг 2010/2: 01/25/2010 - 02/05/2010
Role                      Aircraft   Home Base
Red Team Air:   
                           F-16                Nellis AFB, NV
                           F-15                Nellis AFB, NV

Escort:
                           F-22A               Holloman AFB, NM (augmented by personnel and aircraft from Elmendorf, Alaska) 
                           F-15C              Kadena AB, Japan
Interdiction:
                           F-15E             RAF Lakenheath, England (U.S. unit)
                           F-16C+             Homestead AFB, FL
                           F-16C+               Fort Worth JRB, TX
                           F-18                 MCAS Beaufort, SC
                           GR-9 Harrier    RAF Cottesmore, U.K.

SEAD:   
                           EA-6B    Whidbey Island NAS, WA
                           F-16CJ    Eglin AFB, FL
                           F-16CJ   Nellis AFB, NV

Command & Control:
                           E-3       Tinker AFB, OK
                           E-8                     Robins AFB, GA
                           RC-135V   Offutt AFB, NE
Refueling:
                           KC-135                 McConnell AFB, KS
                           KC-135                 Grissom ARB, IN
                           KC-135                 Grand Forks AFB, ND

MADMAX, что-то я не догнал, почему они "синих" переделали в "эскорт", объяснение на фенс чеке я не особо понял...

----------


## MADMAX

Это как раз и говорит об отработке нестандартных вопросов учения... Насколько я знаю, обычно F-22A сопровождали бомбардировщиков B-2A, также выполненных по технологии "Стелс", тем самым защищая от истребительной авиации ПВО противника... Так американцами обычно отрабатывался вопрос уничтожения отдельных элементов ПВО противника бомбардировочной авиацией в частности самолетами B-2A (по-прежнему надеятся, что их самолеты действительно невидимы для средств ПВО противника)... Ну а дальше, как уже уничтожены средства ПВО противника вступает так называемая авиация противодействия, или штурмовая (ударная) (Interdiction), совместно с авиацией постановки помех радиолокационным постам противника (РЭБ) (SEAD)... Ну и т.д. Или могут отрабатывать вопрос сопровождения самолетов транспортной авиации и их защиты от той же истребительной авиации ПВО противника... Транспортниками обычно перебрасывается десант и артиллерия... Вообще вариантов много, в зависимости от задумки командира учения и командиров подразделений его участников... Для этого они заблаговременно, месяца за два, обсуждают предстоящие задачи учения, проводят брифинги и подготавливают свои подразделения... А вы смотрели документальный фильм "FIGHTER PILOT: OPERATION RED FLAG" или русское название "Истребитель F-15: Операция Красный флаг"??? Если нет, то рекомендую где-нибудь скачать и посмотреть...

----------


## lont

фильм "FIGHTER PILOT: OPERATION RED FLAG" еще не смотрел.... Много ссылок с таким названием в поисковике.. в основном на youtube.com
может таких фильмов много?

----------


## MADMAX

Я видел только один...

----------


## Carrey

http://rapidshare.com/files/16042189...Ray.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16042932...Ray.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16043506...Ray.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16044062...Ray.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16044687...Ray.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16045152...Ray.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16046325...Ray.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16046749...Ray.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16047160...Ray.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16047990...Ray.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16048338...Ray.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16048693...Ray.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16049129...Ray.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16049588...Ray.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16049931...Ray.part15.rar

Информация о фильме
Название: Боевой пилот: Операция Красный флаг
Оригинальное название: Fighter Pilot: Operation Red Flag
Год выхода: 2004
Жанр: Документальный
Размер: 1400 Мб


О фильме:
Фильм повествует о сложной и опасной работе боевого летчика. Главный герой - молодой американский пилот на истребителе F-15, которому предстоит пройти главный тест на допуск к боевым полетам под названием Красный флаг. Полеты проходят на пустыней Невада и населенными пунктами запада США. Вы сможете насладиться пейзажами с высоты 10 километров и принять участие в атаках, как будто вы сидите в кабине пилота.

Выпущено: США
IMDB: 6.9/10 (175 votes)
Продолжительность: 00:48:27
Перевод: Любительский (Одноголосый)
Режиссер: Стивен Лоу
В ролях: Джон Стреттон, Роберт Новотни, Сэм Морган и др.
Файл
Формат: MP4
Качество: BDRip
Видео: h264, 1920x1080, 3977 kbps
Звук: AAC LC, 64 kbps 44 kHz, Stereo
Размер: 1400 Мб

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, засветился один F-16 из состава 93 истребительной авиационной искадрильи 482 истребительного авиационного крыла (Хомстед, шт. Флорида) командования резерва ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

Самоет стратегической разведывательной авиации RC-135V (б/н 62-4125) из состава 55 авиационного крыла (Оффут, шт. Небраска) 8 воздушной армии боевого авиационного командования ВВС США.

Самолет-разведчик RC-135V/W River Joint, находящийся в боевом составе ВВС США с конца 70-х годов, является основным самолетом радио- и радиотехнической разведки источников излучения наземного, морского и воздушного базирования в сантиметровом, дециметровом и метровом диапазонах волн. Он используется для борьбы с авиацией и системой ПВО противника. RC-135V/W обеспечивает разведку всех средств ПВО противника (включая истребители-перехватчики и ЗРК), а так же сетей радиосвязи его авиации и бортовых радиоэлектронных средств. 
    В отличие от других самолетов-разведчиков, имеющих многочисленные оперативные группы, группа операторов RC-135V/W более разноплановая по составу. В нее входят офицеры боевого авиационного командования, в том числе три оператора РЕБ: старший, автоматической и ручной разведки. Их задача - отслеживать местоположение самолетов противника и ЗРК по радиолокационным излучениям, перехватываемым системой AEELS (система автоматической радиотехнической разведки РЛС). За ними по правому борту размещены 12 - 16 технических операторов из состава управления воздушной разведки, которые с помощью системы MUCELS (система многоканальной разведки в УКВ диапазоне) ведут радионаблюдение за перехватами, выполняемыми истребителями, и за сетями связи секторов ПВО противника. Главной их задачей является раскрытие его намерений. 
    Hа самолете работают еще семь технических операторов разведки, осуществляющих детальный контроль радиолокационных излучений объектов воздушного, наземного и морского базирования с уточнением результатов их автоматического поиска и классификации посредством ручной доразведки, и формирование специальных сообщений, дополняющих данные о радиоэлектронной обстановке, которые передаются трем операторам-аналитикам рабочей группы самолета. 
    Ответственность за формирование карты радиоэлектронной обстановки несет ведущий аналитик - контролер, которому помогают два других: один - аналитик воздушных целей, второй наземных. Они так же следят за тем, что бы передаваемая с борта самолета информация обновлялась не реже, чем через 2 минуты, а при необходимости - через 10 сек. На самолете находятся еще два оператора, выполняющих задачи обнаружения и регистрации нестандартных или неопознанных сигналов ранее неизвестных радиоэлектронных средств противника в интересах срочного обновления системы РЭБ (по программе Quick-Reaction Capability, известной со времен войны во Вьетнаме). При этом так же должен вскрываться процесс поиска противником методов преодоления защиты систем связи американской авиации. 
    Помимо перечисленных подразделений, каждое из которых работает на специализированных местах имеются оператор передачи данных на самолет E-3 AWACS и два специалиста полетного технического обслуживания. 
    Узким местом считается так же ограниченность связи RC-135V/W с самолетом E-3 AWACS, осуществляемом по каналу цифровой передачи данных в формате TADIL-A.
    По нему на RC-135 передается полученная радиолокационным способом символьно-графическая картина воздушной обстановки, формируемая операторами самолета E-3, куда она в цифровой форме возвращается в близком к реальному масштабе времени, дополненная маркерами распознавания и классификации воздушных целей по данным радио- и радиотехнической разведки (Р и РТР) на фоне вскрытой системы ПВО противника. В связи с высокой интенсивностью такого радиообмена на самолете E-3 AWACS предполагается иметь не одного, как сейчас, а двух операторов связи с разведчиком RC-135V/W, с которым он с начала 90-х годов действует, по существу как единая система. 
    В связи с уникальными возможностями разведчика по индивидуальному предупреждению своей авиации в реальном масштабе времени о возникающих угрозах посредством привлечения системы космической связи организовано специальное вещание в рамках ТВД - TIBS (Tactical Information Broadcast Service). С его помощью распространяются срочные адресные сообщения, например о подготовке или проведении атаки конкретного самолета истребителями или ЗРК противника с указанием их типа и рекомендацией противодействия.

----------


## MADMAX

Самолет E-8C системы "Джистарс" (б/н 95-0121) из состава 116 авиационного крыла разведки целей и управления (Робинс, шт. Джорджия) 8 воздушной армии боевого авиационного командования ВВС США.
E-8 Joint STARS (Joint Surveillance Target Attack Radar System) - самолет дальнего наблюдения класса "воздух-поверхность", предназначенный для распознавания и классифицирования цели и ее маршрута при любых погодных условиях.
    Система Joint STARS включает в себя самолет Е-8С с многофункциональной РЛС и наземные мобильные станции армии США. Многофункциональная антенна установлена в каноэ-образной 26-метровой гондоле установленной под передней частью фюзеляжа. Диапазон обнаружения целей составляет 200 км. Система из радара с синтезированной апертурой (SAR) и установленным целевым индикатором (FTI) получает изображение с фотографическим качеством или отображает избранные географические области.

----------


## MADMAX

26 января 2010 года на авиабазу Неллис осуществил посадку гражданский Боинг-757-23A с бортовым номером N757A... Интересный самолетик...

----------


## Туляк

Гражданский Боинг? Меня терзают смутные сомнения... :)

----------


## MADMAX

Да, гражданский... Возможно он для испытаний прибыл на авиабазу...

----------


## lont

В четверг (28.01.10) при заходе на посадку у F-15 небольшая проблемка произошла
"F-15 Strike Eagle has nose gear problems during Red Flag 10-2"
http://blog.plumperfectphotos.com/?p=113

----------


## lont

Что-то Е-3 не видно на Неллисе.... Может во вторую неделю запланирован?

----------


## MADMAX

Ну.... Как же без него... Вот он, красавчег... с бортовым номером 79-0001...

----------


## lont

Давненько ...0001 не попадался.... 
MADMAX, а не встречалась инфа, сколько F22 привлекается? Они и с Холломэна и с Элмендорфа что ли (с разных крыльев) ?

----------


## MADMAX

Да, с Холломэна основная партия, их будут дополнять истребители F-22A с Элмендорфа... По сколько штук я не знаю... Я думаю в общей массе около 12 истребителей...

----------


## lont

MADMAX, а какие вопросы эта машинка на учении могла отрабатывать?

----------


## lont

... и вот эта тоже...

----------


## MADMAX

Если честно, то даже не вкурсе... Скорее всего из техники полигонного обеспечения... Ведь кому-то нужно устанавливать средства имитации р/сигналов ну и обслуживающему персоналу соответственно нужны средства связи для связи между собой...

----------


## MADMAX

Если честно, то на разбирался... Это скорее всего средства обслуживания полигонного комплекса... ну там к примеру средства связи и т.д.
Вот что-то похожее здесь: http://www.dreamlandresort.com/trip_.../trip_121.html
На этом сайте много чего интересного...

----------


## lont

MADMAX, а для чего этот Боинг "757-200 F-22 Testbed" прилетел на Неллис?
На него вроде какое-то оборудование навешено, имитирующее полет F-22 -го...
Ты что-нибудь подобное встерчал раньше?

----------


## lont

MADMAX, еще хотел спросить, тебе не попадались фотки с этого учения, с дозаправкой в воздухе?

----------


## MADMAX

По поводу Боинга не в курсе... Единственное могу предположить, что он предназначен для каких-либо тестов, к примеру новой РЛС... А фоток с дозаправкой не видел...

----------


## lont

> По поводу Боинга не в курсе... Единственное могу предположить, что он предназначен для каких-либо тестов, к примеру новой РЛС... А фоток с дозаправкой не видел...


Т.е. этот  Боинг "757-200 F-22 Testbed" возможно испытвает какую то новую систему, РЛС или др.., которую в дальнейшем планируется разместить на F-22 ?
Интересно узнать, что именно там испытывается....  :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

Скорее всего... Я знаю, что в ходе учения "Нозерн эдж-2009" на Аляске также испытывалась РЛС, только истребителя F-35... Там тоже использовался гражданский самолет, только не этот... а какой-то BAC 1-11... Вот ссылка: http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123156090

----------


## Холостяк

> Т.е. этот Боинг "757-200 F-22 Testbed" возможно испытвает какую то новую систему, РЛС или др.., которую в дальнейшем планируется разместить на F-22 ?
> Интересно узнать, что именно там испытывается....


*757-200 F-22 Avionics Testbed, c/n 22212*


The prototype 757 has been modified to serve as the testbed of F-22 radar and avionics. 
The F-22 Avionics testbed has the nose of an F-22 mounted on its forward fuselage. A sensor wing is mounted above the cockpit. F-22 electronic warfare (EW) and communication, navigation and identification (CNI) sensors are mounted on the sensor wing. A simulated F-22 cockpit is installed in the cabin. The F-22 Avionics testbed carries construction number 22212. It first flew on February 18, 1982. It first flew after modification on March 11, 1999. 

 







*757-200 F-22 Avionics Testbed, N757A, Air Force Plant 42, Palmdale, California, February 13, 2006*

----------


## Холостяк

Для радаров у них есть еще и другой борт.....

*NT-43A Radar Test Bed, c/n 20702*


The Air Force operates a modified T-43A (737-200) as a Radar Test Bed (RTB) with radar imaging gear on its nose and tail in radomes that are 9 feet long and over 6.5 feet in diameter. The RTB is used to make radar images of stealthy aircraft. The images are used to evaluate the effectiveness of their stealth characteristics, to reveal the rate of degradation of the radar deflecting and absorbing components as the aircraft age, and to determine the effectiveness of maintenance and repair methods.
T-43A, 73-1155 carries Boeing construction number 20702. It first flew on July 2, 1974 and was delivered to the Air Force ten days later. It served initially as a navigation trainer. It was retired from that role and delivered to AMARC on September 25, 1997. Identified as TH002, it was sealed with spraylat and sat in the desert sun for over two years. 73-1155 was selected for modification as the Radar Test Bed. It was pulled out of storage at AMARC and delivered to the Ogden Air Logistics Center (OO-ALC) at Hill Air Force Base, Utah for refurbishment on November 19, 1999.  
73-1155 was flown to an aircraft maintenance and modification facility at Goodyear, Arizona in March 2000 for the installation of the enormous radomes on its nose and tail. DENMAR, Inc. was the prime contractor for the modification of the NT-43A. It is run by Denys Overholser, who wrote the "Echo 1" software used to evaluate the stealth characteristics of the Have Blue and F-117A Stealth Fighter. Under contract to DENMAR, Inc., the Lockheed Skunk Works designed and fabricated the mounts for radar installations on the nose and tail of the RTB at Air Force Plant 42 on the grounds of the Palmdale Airport in California. The mounts are made primarily of carbon epoxy honeycomb sandwich with machined aluminum fittings. They are 16.5 feet long and 6.2 feet in diameter. After conversion, it was rolled out on February 22, 2001. Its first flight in its new configuration was flown on March 21, 2001.

----------


## Холостяк

Как я понял это борты так называемых "промышленников", но не ВВС США... Если б это были машины-лаборатории ВВС США, то они бы тестировали оборудование на Эглине. Как я знаю там у них база как у нас в Ахтубинске. У меня есть буклеты с ЛеБурже, где ВВС США презентовали буклет именно по Эглин, так там как раз тест оружия, боевых систем, радаров...
Хотя по тексту предыдущего поста из первоисточника написано, что Боинг для теста радаров поставлен в ВВС США... И на фотке видна символика ВВС.... Хмммм....

----------


## MADMAX

Ну да, всё правильно... Это так называемые промышленники... Пальмдейл (шт. Калифорния)... Фирма-разработчик занимается усовершенствованием бортовых систем, соответственно для тестирования могут задействоваться в учении... А у военных разработчиков - испытательные подразделения из состава 53 акр (Эглин, шт. Флорида) и 412 исп. акр (Эдвардс, шт. Калифорния), ну и ряд ещё других подразделений...

----------


## lont

> Ну да, всё правильно... Это так называемые промышленники... Пальмдейл (шт. Калифорния)... Фирма-разработчик занимается усовершенствованием бортовых систем, соответственно для тестирования могут задействоваться в учении... А у военных разработчиков - испытательные подразделения из состава 53 акр (Эглин, шт. Флорида) и 412 исп. акр (Эдвардс, шт. Калифорния), ну и ряд ещё других подразделений...


Что-то не пойму....
"A sensor wing is mounted above the cockpit. F-22 electronic warfare (EW) and communication, navigation and identification (CNI) sensors are mounted on the sensor wing. A simulated F-22 cockpit is installed in the cabin."
.... как эта надстройка над кабиной пилота называется по-русски?
Интересно, а где F-22 вообще разрабатывали.... На Пальмдейле получается, что просто модернизируют системы?

----------


## muk33

> Как я понял это борты так называемых "промышленников", но не ВВС США... Если б это были машины-лаборатории ВВС США, то они бы тестировали оборудование на Эглине. Как я знаю там у них база как у нас в Ахтубинске. У меня есть буклеты с ЛеБурже, где ВВС США презентовали буклет именно по Эглин, так там как раз тест оружия, боевых систем, радаров...


Ахтубинск по структуре и задачам все же ближе к Эдвардсу, а не к Эглину. А что касается лабораторий, то они (как и у нас) мотаются по всей стране, и могут "нарисоваться" там, где это необходимо. Текст и фото: F-35 JSF avionics test bed arrives at Edwards.The F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program's Cooperative Avionics Test Bed, or CATB, aircraft lands here March 1, 2007, to perform equipment fit checks. The aircraft is a Boeing 737-300 specially modified to perform mission systems testing for the F-35 program. (Photo by Chad Bellay)

----------


## lont

Думаете сколько всего F-22 участвует в Красном Флаге? Штук 10? Из них наверное парочка с Элмендорфа...Или у кого-то другие данные?

----------


## MADMAX

Я думаю около 8 F-22A с Холломена, а 4 F-22A с Элмендорфа... Это моё предположение...

----------


## lont

> Я думаю около 8 F-22A с Холломена, а 4 F-22A с Элмендорфа... Это моё предположение...


MADMAX, а тебе на фото сколько попадалось F-22 -х?
С Холломэна не в курсе из какой эскадрильи?

----------


## MADMAX

На фото мне попадался только один F-22A из состава 90 иаэ 3 акр (Элмендорф, шт. Аляска) и то на авиабазе Холломен: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...11427.105.html
Но это ещё не говорит о том, что данный истребитель привлекался к учению... Я знаю, что часть F-22A с Аляски переводят в состав 49 иакр (Холломен, шт. Нью-Мексико)... Перекрашивают принадлежность и воаля... он уже в другом подразделении, а бортовой тот же...
По бортовикам можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-databas...and-inventory/
или здесь: http://www.scramble.nl/milbase.htm (Во второй вкладке нужно выбрать USAF & USAR (FY from 48 -)

----------


## lont

MADMAX, а ты не в курсе через какие промежуточные авиабазы летели Харриеры GR9 и когда они прибыли на Неллис?
И F-15E когда прилетели на Неллис? Им же вроде нужно было к 11 прибыть для участия в Грин Флэге....

----------


## MADMAX

Могу однозначно сказать, что летели через авиабазу Бангор (шт. Мэн)... А вот именно когда, не знаю...

----------


## lont

> Могу однозначно сказать, что летели через авиабазу Бангор (шт. Мэн)... А вот именно когда, не знаю...


А почему через Бангор? Есть какая-то инфа (ссылка) по этому поводу? Или по предыдущему опыту?... типа всегда через Бангор летают
А F-15E через какую авиабазу могли лететь?

----------


## MADMAX

Скорее всего... Это моё предположение... Не раз натыкался на такое... Что все участники учения "Красный флаг" летят в основном через Бангор... Так как это ближайшая база ВВС США на восточном побережье... Это практически как лететь через Атлантику, осуществив промежуточную посадку на авиабазе Лагенс (Азорские о-ва, Португалия)... Ну там типа отдохнуть чуток, проверить все ли системы а норме... сходить оправиться и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## MADMAX

Попались два F-22A с Холломена (бортовые номера: 05-4092, 05-409), два с Элмендорфа (бортовые номера: 06-4131, ???) и один из состава 422 испытательной эскадрильи с бортовым номером 06-4120.

http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123189237

----------


## MADMAX

Также видел 3 F-16... два F-16 (бортовые номера: 88-0442 и 90-0809) из состава 422 испытательной эскадрильи и один F-16 (бортовой номер: 97-0107) из состава 85 испытательной эскадрильи. На них было навешано реальное вооружение.

----------


## MADMAX

Нашел двух "Иванов" F-16 из состава 64 иаэ "агрессор" (бортовые номера: 86-0280 и 90-0751) и одного "Фланкера" F-15 из состава 65 иаэ "агрессор" (бортовой номер: 85-0129)...

----------


## MADMAX

Практически сразу после учения "Красный флаг-10/2" начинается третье учение "Красный флаг-10/3" (22 февраля - 06 марта 2010 года).
Вот список участников:
Red Flag Participating Flying Units
22 Feb. - 6 March 2010
Red Air 
F-16, Nellis AFB, Nev. 
F-15, Nellis AFB 

Escort 
F-22A, Holloman AFB, N.M. 

Interdiction 
B1B, Dyess AFB, Texas.
F-15E, RAF Lakenheath, United Kingdom (U.S. unit) 
F-18, Austrailia RAAF
F-18, MCAS Beaufort, S.C.
GR-9 Harrier, RAF Cottesmore, U.K.

Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses 
EA-6B, Whidbey Island NAS, Wash.
EA-6B, DC
EC-130, Davis Monthan AFB, Ariz.
F-16CJ, Shaw AFB, S.C.


Command and Control 
E-2, Pt. Magu, Calif.
E-3, Tinker AFB, Okla. 
E-8, Robins AFB, GA.
RC-135V, Offutt AFB, Neb.

Aerial Refueling 
KC-135, Fairchild AFB, Wash.
KC-135, Lincoln ANG, Neb.

Кроме того, в воздушном пространстве штатов Невада и Калифорния также в период с 12 по 26 февраля пройдет учение ВВС США "Зеленый флаг-Запад-10/4".
Вот список участников:
Participating Aircraft
12-26 Feb. 2010

A-10, Arkansas ANG
F-15E, RAF Lakenheath, England (U.S. unit)
KC-10, McGuire AFB, N.J.
MQ-1/MQ-9, Creech AFB, Nev.

Судя по спискам участников можно предположить, что самолеты F-22A из состава 49 иакр (Холломен, шт. Нью-Мексико), F-15E из состава 48 иакр (Лейкенхит, Великобритания), F/A-18 из состава 31 истребительно-штурмовой авиационной группы (Бофорт, шт. Южная Каролина), GR.9 "Харриер" из состава 800 истребительно-штурмовой эскадрильи (Коттесмур, Великобритания), EA-6B из состава акр РЭБ ТОФ (Уидби-Айленд, шт. Вашингтон) будут привлекаться во второй раз подряд (не могу понять зачем). Причем, F-15E также во второй раз будут привлекаться в учении "Зеленый флаг-Запад-10/4"...

----------


## MADMAX

10 февраля 2010 года на авиабазе Неллис были засвечены следующие самолеты:
- 1 F-16 из состава 510 иаэ 31 иакр (Авиано, Италия) (http://www.aviano.af.mil/units/index.asp) с бортовым номером 80-0443) с реальным вооружением на борту,
- 1 KC-135 заправщик из состава 74 заправочной эскадрильи 434 заправочного авиакрыла (Гриссом, шт. Индиана) командования резерва ВВС США с бортовым номером 64-14834 (http://www.grissom.afrc.af.mil/units/index.asp),
- 1 GR.9 "Харриер" с бортовым номером ZD403-32,
- 1 E-3C "АВАКС" из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (Тинкер, шт. Оклахома) с бортовым номером 80-0138 (http://www.552acw.acc.af.mil/units/index.asp),
- 1 F-22A из состава 422 испытательной эскадрильи (Неллис, шт. Невада) 57 акр с бортовым номером 06-4120 (http://www.nellis.af.mil/library/fac...et.asp?id=4098),
- 2 F-15E из состава 333 иаэ 4 иакр (Симор-Джонсон, шт. Северная Каролина) (http://www.seymourjohnson.af.mil/units/index.asp),
- 1 F-15C из состава 44 иаэ 18 акр (Кадена, Япония) с бортовым номером 85-0114 (http://www.kadena.af.mil/units/index.asp).
Мне вот единственное не понятно, что на авиабазе Неллис делают истребители F-15E с авиабазы Авиано (Италия) и Симор-Джонсон (шт. Северная Каролина)... а также, почему ещё не улетели на авиабазу постоянной дислокации истребители F-15C с авиабазы Кадена (Япония)... Интересно...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ещё пару фотографий...

----------


## lont

> Мне вот единственное не понятно, что на авиабазе Неллис делают истребители F-15E с авиабазы Авиано (Италия) и Симор-Джонсон (шт. Северная Каролина)... а также, почему ещё не улетели на авиабазу постоянной дислокации истребители F-15C с авиабазы Кадена (Япония)... Интересно...


Может они решили денюшку сэкономить, и не летать туда обратно...  :Tongue:

----------


## MADMAX

Возможно...

----------


## lont

Вроде F-15 после Красного Флага 10-2 обратно на Лейкенхит возвратились... Интересно на Красный Флаг 10-3 из другой эскадрильи с Лейкенхита на Неллис обратно полетят через день-два?

----------


## MADMAX

Не знаю... Посмотрим... Фотки когда начнут выкладывать там и увидим...

----------


## Zaraza

HD видео про Red Flag...

Part 1 of 5:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVXLY-u-SdA

Part 2 of 5:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a170RUJJQFE

Part 3 of 5:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_hoeVVbJrY

Part 4 of 5:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jclgSRGOl6c

Part 5 of 5:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8SM0C8oMwQ

----------


## lont

> HD видео про Red Flag...
> 
> Part 1 of 5:-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVXLY-u-SdA
> и др.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8SM0C8oMwQ


А это видео можно на комп перекачать или только в youtube можно смотреть?
В youtube у меня притормаживает в прямом эфире.... очень муторно смотреть так...:(

----------


## Антон

> А это видео можно на комп перекачать или только в youtube можно смотреть?
> В youtube у меня притормаживает в прямом эфире.... очень муторно смотреть так...:(


http://videosaver.ru/ :Wink:

----------


## mughik

> Вроде F-15 после Красного Флага 10-2 обратно на Лейкенхит возвратились... Интересно на Красный Флаг 10-3 из другой эскадрильи с Лейкенхита на Неллис обратно полетят через день-два?


на Лейкенхит возратились 9 самолётов F-15, а 9 F-15 осталось на "Ред флэг-10/3".

----------


## mughik

F-15 c Кадены 18 февраля были уже дома.
Members of the 44th Fighter Squadron return to Kadena Air Base, Japan, Feb. 18, 2010, from Red Flag 10-2, a 10-day aerial combat exercise held at Nellis Air Force Base, Nev. The pilots and maintenance crews worked day and night to complete 128 sorties and amass 260 hours of flying time/

самолёты F/A-18 ВВС Австралии прибыли на Неллис для участия в "Red Flag 10-3"
http://www.defence.pk/forums/militar...-red-flag.html

----------


## lont

> самолёты F/A-18 ВВС Австралии прибыли на Неллис для участия в "Red Flag 10-3"
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/militar...-red-flag.html


Интересно, они через Хикам летели или беспосадочно?:)

----------


## MADMAX

Скорее всего через Хикам... Надо же сесть, перекурить и всё такое...

----------


## mughik

> Практически сразу после учения "Красный флаг-10/2" начинается третье учение "Красный флаг-10/3" (22 февраля - 06 марта 2010 года).
> Вот список участников:
> Red Flag Participating Flying Units
> 22 Feb. - 6 March 2010
> Red Air 
> F-16, Nellis AFB, Nev. 
> F-15, Nellis AFB 
> 
> Escort 
> ...


если учение объявляют закрытым для прессы, то сразу появляется желание узнать почему, а также, что за поздразделения на этом данном учение реально принимают участие. Список участников,которые выложили организаторы учения не является достоверным, объясню почему.
15 самолётов F-15E с Лейкенхита убыли с авиабазы Неллис на авиабазу постоянной дислокации (19.02 - 9 F-15, 21.02 - 3 F-15, 24.02- 3 F-15).Кроме того,вместе с F-22A с Холломена, также привлекаются самолёты F-22A с Элмендорфа. 10 самолетов A-10 81 иаэ 52 иакр 23 и 24 февраля совершили посадку на Неллис.3 и 22 февраля самолеты F-16 из состава 510 иаэ 31 иакр были замечены на Неллис. самолеты ВВС Великобритании Harrier GR.9 не из состава 800 иаэ,как было написано выше. http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=59210

А-10 с 52 иакр не привлекалсь к "Грин флэг уэст" как было заявлено раньше.
Участники "Грин флэг уэст-04"
Participating Aircraft
12-26 Feb. 2010
A-10, Arkansas ANG
F-15E, RAF Lakenheath, England (U.S. unit)
KC-10, McGuire AFB, N.J.
MQ-1/MQ-9, Creech AFB, Nev.


Reply #3 on: February 11, 2010, 07:33:42 PM »  
Quote from: nt161822 on February 11, 2010, 06:19:18 PM 
Caught one of the Marine Hornets (VMFA-122) going across today,rest of the sqd. were behind him, so they should be popping in there soon.6 arrived this morning, including one with a nice tail. I was at the wrong end though 

As Warthog News contributor Bruce Smith from United States told me via e-mail, two A-10Cs from the 81st Fighter Squadron, 52nd Fighter Wing (USAFE), Spangdahlem AB, Germany, showed up at Nellis AFB, Nevada, February 23, 2010: 81-0976 and 81-0980. "Maybe they are coming" he also wrote.
For a couple of days, Bruce and I we both thought the twelve Spang Hogs currently on TDY at CONUS (Continental United States) are scheduled to join exercise Red Flag 10-3. But after the following e-mail from Warthog News contributor James O'Rear (also from United States): "Will be interesting if the 81st do show at Red Flag, haven't seen them on the schedule.", I checked all current exercise info on Nellis' public website.
Eight more A-10Cs from the 81st Fighter Squadron showed up at Nellis for exercise 
On February 24, 2010, eight more A-10Cs from the 81st Fighter Squadron, 52nd Fighter Wing (USAFE), Spangdahlem AB, Germany, showed up at Nellis AFB, Nevada, for exercise: 81-0945, 81-0960, 81-0985, 81-0988, 81-0991, 82-0650, 82-0654, and 82-0656. A-10Cs 81-0976 and 81-0980 already arrived February 23, 2010. Still not documented is the arrival of A-10Cs 80-0275 and 81-0983, also part of the 81st FS twelve-ship which departed Spang for Continental United States (CONUS).


http://www.youtube.com/user/8081rt
Watch as numerous aircraft participating in Red Flag return to Nellis after the first day of Red Flag 10-3. 
Call Signs:
IVAN, MIG - WA F-16
FLANKER - WA F-15
ROCKET, PULSAR - HO/AK F-22
ARSON - RAAF F-18
TRON - EA-6B
GAMBLE, WEASEL - SW F-16
SWORD - GR-9
EVIL - DY B-1
GULF, MOBILE, BAJA - KC-135
If you would like to see more videos like this, please subscribe to the channel. Also, dont forget to check out the channel for videos of Military exercises, Fly Bys, Air Shows, Spotting videos, and regular flying ops at Nellis AFB. All of the new videos will be in full HD! Some or all of my videos may have pictures to go with them, to see them visit my website at 

http://www.youtube.com/user/8081rt#p/u/3/TsytFEFYKXE
KC-10 arrives with TY F-15's 
From: 8081rt | 23.02.2010 | 476 views 
F-15's based out of Tyndall AFB arrive at Nellis AFB. 
Call Sign
F-15 - BONES61

Nellis AFB Monday February 22nd 2010
by STEVIEJAWS » Tue Feb 23, 2010 5:58 pm 
Noted here yesterday were the following: ( credit to Bruce Smith for the report )
85-0080 DY B-1B Black
86-0105 DY B-1B Blue/White
86-0108 DY B-1B Blue/White
86-0140 DY B-1B Black
90-07015 C-23
80-0138 OK E-3 Red
97-0201 GA E-8 Black
64-14864 FL HC-130
57-1461 KC-135 White Nebraska
57-1430 KC-135 Blue New Hampshire
58-0055 KC-135 Blue/Gr Fairchild
58-0118 KC-135 Black Fairchild
63-8037 KC-135 Grey Grand Forks
62-4125 OF RC-135 Blue
78-0568 TY F-15 Blue
79-0034 TY F-15 Blue
80-0056 TY F-15 Blue
81-0045 TY F-15 Blue
82-0030 TY F-15 Blue
83-0022 TY F-15 Blue
88-0413 AV F-16 Blue
88-0443 AV F-16 Blue
88-0446 AV F-16 Blue
88-0491 AV F-16 Blue
88-0510 AV F-16 Blue " 510th FS "
88-0525 AV F-16 Blue
89-2011 AV F-16 Blue
89-2046 AV F-16 Blue
89-2047 AV F-16 Blue
89-2057 AV F-16 Blue
90-0709 AV F-16 Blue
90-0777 AV F-16 Blue
88-0526 AV F-16 Green
88-0535 AV F-16 Green
89-2024 AV F-16 Green
90-0772 AV F-16 Green
88-0464 LF F-16 Blue
88-0493 LF F-16 Blue
89-2056 LF F-16 Blue " 56th FW "
90-0758 LF F-16 Blue
90-0759 LF F-16 Blue
90-0845 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0378 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0380 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0381 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0384 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0385 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0394 SW F-16 Blue/White
96-0084 SW F-16 Blue/White
91-0359 SW F-16 Red
94-0047 SW F-16 Red
94-0049 SW F-16 Multi " 9th AF "
05-4087 AK F-22 90th FS 
05-4091 AK F-22
05-4093 AK F-22
05-4100 AK F-22
07-4136 AK F-22
07-4137 AK F-22
05-4077 HO F-22 " 8th FS "
05-4084 HO F-22
05-4085 HO F-22
05-4089 HO F-22
05-4092 HO F-22
05-4095 HO F-22
05-4096 HO F-22
05-4097 HO F-22 " 49th OG "
05-4104 HO F-22
04-4066 FF F-22 94th FS
04-4068 FF F-22
161883 AF-500 EA-6B VAQ-209 
______ AF-501 EA-6B
161118 AF-502 EA-6B
162936 NK-501 EA-6B VAQ-139
______ NK-502 EA-6B VAQ-139
164264 DC-01 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164265 DC-02 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164270 DC-04 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164271 DC-05 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164275 DC-10 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164277 DC-12 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164278 DC-13 F/A-18C VMFA-122
164268 DC-14 F/A-18C VMFA-122
166451 DD-218 F/A-18F VX-31
166843 DD-223 F/A-18F VX-31
A21-2 F-18 RAAF
A21-4 F-18 RAAF
A21-28 F-18 RAAF
A21-34 F-18 RAAF
A21-40 F-18 RAAF
A21-50 F-18 RAAF
A21-56 F-18 RAAF
A21-47 F-18 RAAF 20th Anniversary of the F/A-18 Tail Markings
ZD346 12 Harrier RAF
ZD401 30 Harrier RAF
ZD402 31 Harrier RAF
ZD403 32 Harrier RAF
ZD461 51A Harrier RAF
ZD470 60 Harrier RAF
ZG480 70 Harrier RAF
ZG500 71 Harrier RAF

----------


## Холостяк

Немного старых фото и статья....

----------


## Холостяк

Статья.....

----------


## MADMAX

Отличный истоник mughik... Не подскажите ссылочку?

----------


## MADMAX

Жалко что вот нет точных данных по количеству F-16 и F-15 из состава подразделений "агрессор"...

----------


## mughik

> Жалко что вот нет точных данных по количеству F-16 и F-15 из состава подразделений "агрессор"...


 на этом видео http://www.youtube.com/user/8081rt я насчитал 6 F-16 и 3 F-15. Обычно от "агрессоров" участвуют в пределах 10 самолетов.

----------


## mughik

> Отличный истоник mughik... Не подскажите ссылочку?


http://fightercontrol.co.uk

----------


## MADMAX

Я начинаю проводить полное расследование... Сбор, обработку данных по участникам учения... В частности по учениям "Красный флаг-10/2" и "Красный флаг-10/3", а также учениям "Зелёный флаг-Запад-10/3 и 10/4"... Где-то к 8 марта планирую выложить свой отчёт о проделанной работе.

----------


## mughik

Подскажите. F/A-18 ВВС Австралии впервые принимали участие в "Ред флэге"? 
Раньше вроде только F-111 прилетали.

----------


## MADMAX

В "Красном флаге" на Аляске были уже  11 апреля 2008 года: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...-18_Alaska.jpg

А на Неллисе скорее всего они впервые участвуют на F/A-18...
Кстати, вы как-то спрашивали про различного рода автомобильную технику на полигонном комплексе авиабазы Неллис, вот здесь есть одна на фото: http://www.dreamlandresort.com/info/red_flag07-22.html

----------


## lont

> Я начинаю проводить полное расследование... Сбор, обработку данных по участникам учения... В частности по учениям "Красный флаг-10/2" и "Красный флаг-10/3", а также учениям "Зелёный флаг-Запад-10/3 и 10/4"... Где-то к 8 марта планирую выложить свой отчёт о проделанной работе.


интересно будет посмотреть :)
Кстати, что это за самолет С-23? ... Легкомоторный транспортник... Тыщу лет его не встречал в учениях... 
Или он так мимо пролетал, чипсами и колой магазинчик ближайший затаривал?

----------


## MADMAX

Пока ничего точно сказать по самолёту C-23 не могу...

----------


## lont

> Пока ничего точно сказать по самолёту C-23 не могу...


По этому бортовику "90-07015" самолет C-23С получается из состава "1108th AVCRAD". Никто не знает что это за подразделение?

----------


## MADMAX

Я тоже пробивал по бортовому... Пока точной информации не нашёл... Кстати, до сих пор остаётся загадкой полёты истребителей F-15E из состава 4 иакр (авиабаза Симор-Джонсон, штат Северная Каролина) с авиабазы Неллис в период проведения учения "Красный флаг-10/3"...

----------


## lont

> 80-0138 OK E-3 Red
> 62-4125 OF RC-135 Blue
> 05-4087 AK F-22 90th FS 
> 05-4085 HO F-22
> 05-4096 FF F-22 94th FS
> A21-2 F-18 RAAF


mughik, не посмотришь вот эти бортовые, которые ты давал... как принимающие участие в Красном Флаге 10-3? Они действительно принимают участие или ошибочка вышла?
80-0138 OK E-3 Red - этот на Неллисе вроде еще 10 февраля был (интересно, зачем так рано прилетел) 
62-4125 OF RC-135 Blue (этот участвовал в РФ 10-2 - последний раз видел его фотку на Неллисе от 22 января)
05-4087 AK F-22 90th FS  не подкинешь ссылку фотки? Не нашел такого...
05-4085 HO F-22   такого тоже на фотках не вижу 
05-4096 FF F-22 94th FS и этого не нашел

----------


## lont

> Я тоже пробивал по бортовому... Пока точной информации не нашёл... Кстати, до сих пор остаётся загадкой полёты истребителей F-15E из состава 4 иакр (авиабаза Симор-Джонсон, штат Северная Каролина) с авиабазы Неллис в период проведения учения "Красный флаг-10/3"...


Видел фотки их (F-15E) на Неллисе только от 12 февраля....  Может они Грин Флэговские?

----------


## mughik

Exercise Red Flag, a roaring success
02 March 2010
Exercise Red Flag is off to a successful start for the Royal Australian Air Force F/A-18 Hornet team with the first week of flying complete.
Eight Australian fighter jets joined F-22 Raptors, F-16 Falcons, F-15 Eagles, GR-9 Harriers, KC-135 Stratotanker and B-1 Lancers to simulate air combat warfare scenarios with the US and UK for the two week exercise that commenced on 22 February.
Red Flag Deputy Director, Group Captain Gavin Turnbull, said the Australian aircrews have learnt a lot from flying with our coalition partners.
“Red Flag is the most advanced international air combat training activity in the world. It provides our aircrew with the most realistic and demanding tactical training available,” said Group Captain Turnbull. 
The coalition combine forces to eliminate the ‘enemy’ by setting out to destroy up to 30 adversary bombers whilst also protecting a high priority strategic asset, such as an airfield.
Joint Terminal Attack Controllers from RAAF Williamtown’s 4 Squadron are providing essential air to ground support from the range.
Commanding Officer and Exercise Mission Commander for 77 Squadron, Wing Commander Glen Beck, said aircrew are pushed to their limits during Red Flag.
“Defeating surface to air missile systems forming a real world Integrated Air Defence System while keeping aggressor squadron F16, F15 and F5 fighters off your back and de-conflicting your own force can become quite complicated” said Commanding Officer Beck. 
Australia participates in Red Flag annually as part of a long term tactical training program, which is essential in maintaining combat skills and readiness levels for air, ground and support crews.
Red Flag concludes on 5 March with Australian personnel arriving back home from 8 March.

----------


## mughik

> mughik, не посмотришь вот эти бортовые, которые ты давал... как принимающие участие в Красном Флаге 10-3? Они действительно принимают участие или ошибочка вышла?
> 80-0138 OK E-3 Red - этот на Неллисе вроде еще 10 февраля был (интересно, зачем так рано прилетел) 
> 62-4125 OF RC-135 Blue (этот участвовал в РФ 10-2 - последний раз видел его фотку на Неллисе от 22 января)
> 05-4087 AK F-22 90th FS  не подкинешь ссылку фотки? Не нашел такого...
> 05-4085 HO F-22   такого тоже на фотках не вижу 
> 05-4096 FF F-22 94th FS и этого не нашел
> A21-2 F-18 RAAF  если есть по этому фоточка, дай пожалуйста ссылочку..... Такого не нашел ...


список самолётов с бортовыми взял отсюда http://fightercontrol.co.uk, остальное по видео смотрел (ссылки выше есть). фотки по текущему "Ред флэгу" можно тут посмотреть http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...,20394.15.html.

----------


## lont

> список самолётов с бортовыми взял отсюда http://fightercontrol.co.uk, остальное по видео смотрел (ссылки выше есть). фотки по текущему "Ред флэгу" можно тут посмотреть http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...,20394.15.html.


похоже для составления этого списка использовались в основном фотки товарища с Невады с ником EOR1... На фенсчеке он тоже выкладывается периодически...

----------


## MADMAX

Товарищи, полную коллекцию фоток можно посмотреть тут (общая ссылка): http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/sets/
А здесь текущая информация: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/
Я думаю Lont вы здесь найдёте всё что есть...

----------


## mughik

81st Fighter Squadron A-10Cs started flying at Nellis on Monday 
As Warthog News contributor Bruce Smith from United States e-mailed me today, the A-10Cs from the 81st Fighter Squadron, 52nd Fighter Wing (USAFE), Spangdahlem AB, Germany, started flying in exercise Red Flag March 1, 2010.

----------


## lont

> Товарищи, полную коллекцию фоток можно посмотреть тут (общая ссылка): http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/sets/
> А здесь текущая информация: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/
> Я думаю Lont вы здесь найдёте всё что есть...


По этим фоткам я не пойму про RC-135 (62-4125 OF) ... он же из прошлого Красного Флага 10-2... А из этого (10-3) вроде фоток его нет...

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь считал F/A-18 ВВС Австралии? Сколько их 8 или 9?

----------


## mughik

> Кто-нибудь считал F/A-18 ВВС Австралии? Сколько их 8 или 9?


100% восемь. выше по форуму посмотри.

----------


## lont

В статье написано 8, смотрел по фоткам, у меня получается 9 штук...
A21-2 F-18 RAAF
A21-4 F-18 RAAF
A21-28 F-18 RAAF
*A21-31 F-18 RAAF*
A21-34 F-18 RAAF
A21-40 F-18 RAAF
A21-50 F-18 RAAF
A21-56 F-18 RAAF
A21-47 F-18 RAAF 20th Anniversary of the F/A-18 Tail Markings

----------


## MADMAX

Это скорее всего опечатка... Я там ещё у EOR1 пару опечаток встречал...

А по поводу RC-135... Никто не знает... Может был он, а может не он... Но скорее всего не он...

----------


## lont

плюс этот получается

----------


## MADMAX

Эта фотка с учения?

----------


## lont

> Это скорее всего опечатка... Я там ещё у EOR1 пару опечаток встречал...


опечатка в чём? Все фотки этих 9 самолетов у меня есть....
Единственное, EOR1 лишнюю одну запихнул... а какую и зачем?

----------


## lont

> Эта фотка с учения?


Эта фотка EOR1-а... она вторая в этом списке по ссылке
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/
от 26 февраля... получается с учения

----------


## lont

> Я там ещё у EOR1 пару опечаток встречал...


MADMAX, а какие ты еще опечатки встречал у EOR1 ?

----------


## lont

И еще... кто-нибудь в курсе, что это за самолеты "Omega Tanker N974VV"  и 
"Omega Tanker N707MO" (от 19 февраля) и откуда они? (на фотках у EOR1)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/page4/

----------


## mughik

15 самолётов F-16 из состава 55 иаэ 20 иакр (Шоу) учавствуют в "Ред флэг-10-3".
http://www.shaw.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123193116

----------


## MADMAX

Lont, опечатки в номере бортового находил... Т.е. в названии у него одно, нарисовано на борту другое... Но там грубо говоря в одной цифре только... Могу сказать что перелетало восемь F/A-18 ВВС Австралии... и два коммерческих заправщика "Боинг-707" Омега (авиабаза Уидби-Айленд, штат Вашингтон)...

----------


## muk33

Судя по снимку это не боинг-707, а DC-10

----------


## MADMAX

Да, абсолютно правильно...
N974VV	DC-10-40	46974/274	Omega Air
Boeing 707-300 N707MO, Omega Tanker: http://www.flickr.com/photos/24526864@N03/3120931606/

----------


## lont

> 15 самолётов F-16 из состава 55 иаэ 20 иакр (Шоу) учавствуют в "Ред флэг-10-3".
> http://www.shaw.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123193116


Что-то не заметил, где по этой ссылке количество указано...
Разве 15? Вроде же 11 было всего их...

----------


## lont

> Lont, опечатки в номере бортового находил... Т.е. в названии у него одно, нарисовано на борту другое... Но там грубо говоря в одной цифре только... Могу сказать что перелетало восемь F/A-18 ВВС Австралии... и два коммерческих заправщика "Боинг-707" Омега (авиабаза Уидби-Айленд, штат Вашингтон)...


я тоже по тексту видел, что 8 перелетало, но какой бортовой лишний???
A21-2 F-18 RAAF
A21-4 F-18 RAAF
A21-28 F-18 RAAF
A21-31 F-18 RAAF
A21-34 F-18 RAAF
A21-40 F-18 RAAF
A21-50 F-18 RAAF
A21-56 F-18 RAAF
A21-47 F-18 RAAF

----------


## MADMAX

Вот фото 8 F/A-18 и 1 C-130 ВВС Австралии: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/se...7623498673500/
Истребителя с бортовым номером A21-2 нет на фотках.

----------


## lont

> Вот фото 8 F/A-18 и 1 C-130 ВВС Австралии: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/se...7623498673500/
> Истребителя с бортовым номером A21-2 нет на фотках.


как нет, вот он вместе со всеми остальными

----------


## lont

Какие еще варианты?

----------


## MADMAX

Ну вот, значит кто-то из средств массовой информации нам нагло опять врёт....

----------


## MADMAX

По штурмовикам A-10 отличные заметки: http://warthognews.blogspot.com/search/label/Nellis

----------


## lont

> По штурмовикам A-10 отличные заметки: http://warthognews.blogspot.com/search/label/Nellis


да, очень неплохой ресурс :)
Не в курсе, когда они прилетели со Шпангдалема и через какие авиабазы? Наверное первая Лагенс?

----------


## MADMAX

Да, скорее всего так... Она там единственная авиабаза... через неё все летают...

----------


## lont

> Да, скорее всего так... Она там единственная авиабаза... через неё все летают...


Меня больше интересует вторая - на восточном побережье....
Нет таких данных?:)

----------


## lont

MADMAX, не в курсе из какой эскадрильи "Авакс" 80-0138? 
По скремблеру вроде 961... но мне кажется это устаревшие данные.. Или нет?

----------


## mughik

> да, очень неплохой ресурс :)
> Не в курсе, когда они прилетели со Шпангдалема и через какие авиабазы? Наверное первая Лагенс?


летели через лагенс
http://warthognews.blogspot.com/2010...10cs-left.html
затем в Вестовер, далее 23 и 24 февраля на Неллис.

----------


## mughik

> Что-то не заметил, где по этой ссылке количество указано...
> Разве 15? Вроде же 11 было всего их...


извиняюсь. не 15, а 11 самолётов F-16 из состава 55 иаэ 20 иакр (Шоу) учавствуют в "Ред флэг-10-3".
.

----------


## lont

> летели через лагенс
> http://warthognews.blogspot.com/2010...10cs-left.html
> затем в Вестовер, далее 23 и 24 февраля на Неллис.


что-то я не пойму, они вообще на красный флаг (25.02 - 05.03) летали или на зеленый (12-26.02) ? или в обоих участвовали?

----------


## lont

> Да, абсолютно правильно...
> N974VV	DC-10-40	46974/274	Omega Air
> Boeing 707-300 N707MO, Omega Tanker: http://www.flickr.com/photos/24526864@N03/3120931606/


Т.е. это два DC-10 -х? И оба с Уидби-Айленда?
Австралийцы всегда что ли нанимают их, чтобы долететь до США?

----------


## MADMAX

Один "Боинг-707" с бортовым номером N707MO, а второй DC-10 с бортовым номером N974VV. Эти самолёты арендуются для заправки истребителей F/A-18...

----------


## MADMAX

Да, Lont, E-3 с бортовым 80-0138 раньше был Каденовским из состава 961 аэ... А сейчас его перекрасили в Тинкеровский... Каденовские на хвосте "ZZ", Аляскинские - "AK". Прошу заметить... E-3 с бортовым 79-0001 раньше был Аляскинским с 962 аэ, а теперь Тинкеровский... E-3 с бортовым 75-0558 раньше был Тинкеровским, а сейчас Аляскинский... E-3 с бортовым 80-0137 раньше был Аляскинским, а сейчас Каденовский... и это ещё не все изменения... Это которые мне повстречались... Ну а чтоб не путаться, то все самолёты E-3 входят как ни крути в состав 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (авиабаза Тинкер, штат Оклахома) уже 12 воздушной армии БАК ВВС США...
Фотки можно посмортеть здесь: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/se...509398/detail/

----------


## lont

> Один "Боинг-707" с бортовым номером N707MO, а второй DC-10 с бортовым номером N974VV. Эти самолёты арендуются для заправки истребителей F/A-18...


MADMAX, они оба с Уидби-Айленда?

----------


## MADMAX

У них тоже, типа новый "облик"... ;-)

----------


## MADMAX

> MADMAX, они оба с Уидби-Айленда?


Точно не скажу... Скорее всего...

----------


## lont

> Да, Lont, E-3 с бортовым 80-0138 раньше был Каденовским из состава 961 аэ... А сейчас его перекрасили в Тинкеровский... Каденовские на хвосте "ZZ", Аляскинские - "AK". Прошу заметить... E-3 с бортовым 79-0001 раньше был Аляскинским с 962 аэ, а теперь Тинкеровский... E-3 с бортовым 75-0558 раньше был Тинкеровским, а сейчас Аляскинский... E-3 с бортовым 80-0137 раньше был Аляскинским, а сейчас Каденовский... и это ещё не все изменения... Это которые мне повстречались... Ну а чтоб не путаться, то все самолёты E-3 входят как ни крути в состав 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (авиабаза Тинкер, штат Оклахома) уже 12 воздушной армии БАК ВВС США...
> Фотки можно посмортеть здесь: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eor1/se...509398/detail/


Что-то супостат мутит, видимо прошарил тему, что все их самолеты по бортовым уже к авиабазам давно привязаны... Перетасовывают потихоньку... следы заметают :Biggrin:  Заправщиков тоже вроде перетасовали....
Интересна нынешняя привязка Аваксов по эскадрильям...

----------


## MADMAX

У них просто проходит замена самолётного парка...

----------


## lont

> Один "Боинг-707" с бортовым номером N707MO, а второй DC-10 с бортовым номером N974VV. Эти самолёты арендуются для заправки истребителей F/A-18...


Т.е. эти Омега Танкеры арендуются для дозаправки самолетов ВМС США? А на Красный Флаг ВМС разрешили Австралийцам попользоваться?

----------


## MADMAX

Ну скорее всего Австралийцы свои заправщики не захотели тащить... У них тоже вроде "Боинг-707"... Наверное им выгоднее было арендовать заправщиков из Omega tanker...

Кстати, для информации, транспортная фирма "Волга-Днепр" на своих самолётах "Руслан" Ан-124 также занимается перевозкой военнсолужащих США и оборудования с США к примеру в Ирак или Афган... Казалось бы, почему своими самолётами не перевозят... Вот, значит им так выгодней...

----------


## lont

> Ну скорее всего Австралийцы свои заправщики не захотели тащить... У них тоже вроде "Боинг-707"... Наверное им выгоднее было арендовать заправщиков из Omega tanker...
> 
> Кстати, для информации, транспортная фирма "Волга-Днепр" на своих самолётах "Руслан" Ан-124 также занимается перевозкой военнсолужащих США и оборудования с США к примеру в Ирак или Афган... Казалось бы, почему своими самолётами не перевозят... Вот, значит им так выгодней...


Ну наверное, если груз несекретный (шмотрки, матрасы, портянки и т.д.), то можно и на арендованных отвезти, тем более коммерческие предложения наверное дешевле выходят для америкосов  :Biggrin: 
Кстати, Омега Танкер - это какая-то структура или компания?

----------


## MADMAX

> Ну наверное, если груз несекретный (шмотрки, матрасы, портянки и т.д.), то можно и на арендованных отвезти 
> Кстати, Омега Танкер - это какая-то структура или компания?


Это скорее всего служба такая. Заправляют в основном только авиацию ВМС и морской пехоты США... Вот здесь можно почитать: http://www.omegaairrefueling.com/vms/
Я думал у них больше самолётов. Оказывается только два боинга и один типа KDC-10...

----------


## lont

> Это скорее всего служба такая. Заправляют в основном только авиацию ВМС и морской пехоты США... Вот здесь можно почитать: http://www.omegaairrefueling.com/vms/
> Я думал у них больше самолётов. Оказывается только два боинга и один типа KDC-10...


да, кстати тоже на этот сайт вышел...
Этих Омега Танкеров значит правильнее обзывать "К-707" и "KDC-10"
Интересно, с каких они авиабаз и с каких авиабаз Австралии они взлетали для дозаправки F/A-18 ?

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь знает из состава какого подразделения самолет C-23С с бортовым "90-07015"???
Что это за подразделение такое "1108th AVCRAD" ???
Вообще это СВ или ВВС? И на какой базе дислоцируются?
Я что-то четырехзначных подразделений не встречал в ВС США.... :Confused:

----------


## lont

> Я начинаю проводить полное расследование... Сбор, обработку данных по участникам учения... В частности по учениям "Красный флаг-10/2" и "Красный флаг-10/3", а также учениям "Зелёный флаг-Запад-10/3 и 10/4"... Где-то к 8 марта планирую выложить свой отчёт о проделанной работе.


MADMAX, каковы результаты расследования?  :Biggrin:

----------


## MADMAX

> MADMAX, каковы результаты расследования?


Так как следствие неоднократно пытались запутать, расследование немного затянется...  :Biggrin:

----------


## lont

> Так как следствие неоднократно пытались запутать, расследование немного затянется...


интересно посмотреть конченый результат  :Redface:

----------


## MADMAX

> интересно посмотреть конченый результат


Всё забываю выложить... Вот мои находки...

----------


## MADMAX

Никому не попадалась инфа про участников предстоящего учения "Красный флаг - Аляска - 10/2" которое пройдет в период с 15 по 30 апреля этого года?

----------


## kazachok

ПОИЩИ ВОТ ТАКОЙ ДОКУМЕНТИК  AFD-091214-093 сСЫЛКУ Я УЖЕ ПОТЕРЯЛ, ХОТЯ НЕТ https://newafpims.afnews.af.mil/shar...091214-093.pdf.
 И ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ НЕМНОГО http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123199880

----------


## MADMAX

Да, я видел это уже... Спасибо... Только вот 12 F-15 из состава 18 акр (авиабаза Кадена, Япония) в списке участников нет... а они перелетели на Аляску на данное учение (http://www.kadena.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123199275)... Опять список участников полностью не отвечает действительности...

----------


## Tekime

По участникам получается следующее:
1. 8 AV-8 из VMA-211 перелетили с Юмы (подтверждение ниже);
2. На Ивакуни базируется VMA-311 (подтверждения участия пока не нашёл);
3. Возможно участвуют EA-6B из VAQ-136 с Ацуги (не подтверждено);
4. 10 F-16 с Кунсана;
5. 12 F-15 с Кадены;
6. E-3 с Кадены;
7. 12 F-15 с S-J (http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123200434);
8. E-3, F-15, F-16, F-22 и C-17 местные;
9. Заправка - 22 крыло с МакКоннела.
10. Насчёт Лейкенхита не уверен, скорее всего их там нет;
11. Ну и Бельгийский C-130, несчастный... Тоже без подтверждения.


Marines from Marine Attack Squadron 211 and Marine Aviation Logistics Squadron 13 left Marine Corps Air Station Yuma for Alaska's Eielson Air Force Base on April 13, trading sand for snow to participate in one of the United States' largest joint-service exercises.

----------


## MADMAX

А вот по поводу двух B-52H  с Барксдейла кто-нибудь видел что-нибудь???

----------


## MADMAX

Вот тут про F-15E с авиабазы Симор-Джонсон (штат Северная Дакота)... Они прибыли на авиабазу Айельсон (штат Аляска) 13 апреля...
Источник: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123200434

----------


## Tekime

По крайней мере из документа следует, что бомбёры отказались от участия (decline).

----------


## MADMAX

> По крайней мере из документа следует, что бомбёры отказались от участия (decline).


Ага, так ведь F-15C с авиабазы Кадена (Япония) тоже в списке нет... Однако они прилетели на учение...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот здесь слайдшоу... Там есть B-52H: http://www.af.mil/photos/slideshow.asp?id={161C37D5-106E-44E2-849C-22BFB4AB1B8D}

----------


## Tekime

> Вот тут про F-15E с авиабазы Симор-Джонсон (штат Северная Дакота)... Они прибыли на авиабазу Айельсон (штат Аляска) 13 апреля...
> Источник: http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123200434


Там в последнем предложении значится, что "союзники участвовали в прошлых учениях". Да и нигде не было про участие др. стран.
Получается этот "Флаг" - учение исключительно ВВС США.

----------


## MADMAX

> Там в последнем предложении значится, что "союзники участвовали в прошлых учениях". Да и нигде не было про участие др. стран.
> Получается этот "Флаг" - учение исключительно ВВС США.


Скорее всего... Так как я тоже не видел участие других стран... Финансовые проблемы скорее всего внесли свои коррективы...

----------


## mughic

с 10 июня 2010 начинается новый Ред флэг-Аляска. вот планируемые участники

Red Flag Alaska 2010 June 14th - June 25thPosted: 30 May 2010, 11:46 
Exercise taking place June 14th to June 25th, 2010 @ Eielson and Elmendorf. Preliminary list of participants:
PACAF
'locals':
3rd W/962nd AACS E-3
354th W/18th AGRS F-16
'other PACAF':
8th FW/35th FS F-16
18th W/961st AACS E-3
374th AW/36th AS C-130
ACC
20th FW/79th FS F-16
28th BW/37th BS B-1
355th FW/354th FS A-10
AMC
6th AMW
ANG
125th FW/159th FS F-15
USMC
VMA-214 AV-8
Foreign
Japan 401 Hikotai (C-130H)
Italy ?? (Tornado)
Korea ?? (C-130H)

Inbriefs 10 Jun 10
Fam Day 11 Jun 10

----------


## MADMAX

Ага... Видел я эту информацию...

----------


## MADMAX

Будем смотреть... Так как в последнее время есть разногласия с планируемыми участниками и реально привлекающимися...

----------


## lont

> Будем смотреть... Так как в последнее время есть разногласия с планируемыми участниками и реально привлекающимися...


Привет всем! Кто-нибудь уже видел какие-нибудь переброски на Элмендорф или Айельсон?

----------


## lont

18th W/961st AACS E-3 .... этот с Кадены уже сел на Элмендорф.... Никто не разглядел бортовой? А то у меня бинокль слабенький :(

----------


## lont

> Будем смотреть... Так как в последнее время есть разногласия с планируемыми участниками и реально привлекающимися...


MADMAX, привет!
Тебе, не попадалась инфа по перелетам иностранных участников?
Итальянские Торнадо на Лагенс как сели я видел.
А по другим (Японцы, Корейцы, возможно еще греция, португалия, румыния, бразилия) что-то глухо...

----------


## MADMAX

Япошки знаю точно... А вот остальные мне не попадались...

----------


## mughic

греция, португалия, румыния, бразилия скорее всего не будут принимать участие в этом флэге.
итальянцы (12 Торнадо) 100% участники. видел фотки. 
Про участие B-1В и AV-8 что-нибудь слышно?

----------


## lont

> греция, португалия, румыния, бразилия скорее всего не будут принимать участие в этом флэге.
> итальянцы (12 Торнадо) 100% участники. видел фотки. 
> Про участие B-1В и AV-8 что-нибудь слышно?


B-1В - я так понял отменен ("declined")
AV-8 - нет ничего по нему

----------


## lont

> Япошки знаю точно... А вот остальные мне не попадались...


А кто (самолеты) из япошек перелетел точно? 3 С-130? или еще кто-то?

----------


## MADMAX

> А кто (самолеты) из япошек перелетел точно? 3 С-130? или еще кто-то?


Японский "АВАКС" B-767... Так как я видел инфу, там где японцы клали цветы на мемориал разбившегося на Аляске самолёта ДРЛО "Yukla 27", поэтому можно предположить, что это сто пудов АВАКСЕРЫ...
Скорее всего истребители F-15J с авиабазы Хякури и Наха (вроде, точно не помню)... ну и транпортники C-130...

----------


## lont

> Японский "АВАКС" B-767... Так как я видел инфу, там где японцы клали цветы на мемориал разбившегося на Аляске самолёта ДРЛО "Yukla 27", поэтому можно предположить, что это сто пудов АВАКСЕРЫ...
> Скорее всего истребители F-15J с авиабазы Хякури и Наха (вроде, точно не помню)... ну и транпортники C-130...


а F-15J это предположительно? Или они точно были, но не помнишь с Хякури или с Нахи?

----------


## mughic

6/16/2010 - EIELSON AIR FORCE, Alaska -- The latest RED FLAG-Alaska exercise kicked off Monday at Eielson and Elmendorf AFB, AK.
This exercise is expected to be the largest iteration this year; with more than 2,500 personnel and 124 aircraft taking part in the large-force exercise and is scheduled to end June 25.
Air Force units from Shaw AFB, S.C., Davis-Monthan AFB, Ariz., Yokota AB, Japan, Kadena AB, Japan, Hickam AFB, HI and elements of the Louisiana and Florida Air National Guard are all participating in the 10-day exercise.
The U.S. Marine Corps is also represented by a Harrier squadron from Marine Corps Air Station Yuma, Yuma, Ariz.
At Eielson, the Japanese Air Self-Defense Force has sent F-15J fighter aircraft and KC-767 tanker aircraft to participate in the exercise and the Italian Air Force has sent a detachment of Tornado strike aircraft. At Elmendorf, Belgium and JASDF have sent C-130 transport aircraft.
Aircrews will challenge each other in varying combat scenarios over the skies of Alaska. The exercise is conducted at the Joint-Alaska Pacific Range Complex, a military range that spans nearly 67,000 square miles over much of the Eastern portion of Interior Alaska.

----------


## MADMAX

Итальянские "Торнадо"... и информация на итальянском языке... 
Il 4 giugno 12 velivoli Tornado del 6°Stormo e 50°Stormo dell'Aeronautica Militare Italiana sono decollati rispettivamente dalle basi aeree di Ghedi (Brescia) e San Damiano (Piacenza) per un rischieramento operativo sulla base di Eielson in Alaska.
Il trasferimento, effettuato con alcuni scali tecnici e con l' utilizzo di aerocisterne per il rifornimento in volo, nonch&#233; con il supporto logistico di C-130 e B-767, permetter&#224; la partecipazione dei nostri reparti di volo della linea Tornado a due grandi esercitazioni multinazionali: la Red Flag Alaska (10-15 giugno2010) e la "Distant Frontier" (28 giugno - 9 luglio). Il trasferimento e le due esercitazioni permetteranno di addestrare i reparti dell&#185;Aeronautica Militare in uno scenario complesso e integrato con altri assetti multinazionali, alleati e non, oltre a testare la capacit&#224; di proiettare le nostre forze a notevole distanza dal territorio nazionale. 
Nella Red Flag Alaska i velivoli italiani effettueranno missioni di penetrazione in territorio ostile concorrendo anche in missioni di supporto alle forze di terra (per l' occasione sono stati rischierati assieme alle unit&#224; americane anche elementi del 17°Stormo Incursori di Furbara, Roma). Tra i velivoli americani interessati all' esercitazione saranno presenti F-16 delle versioni CM e CJ, F-15C, A-10C, AV-8B, B-1, C-130, E-3 SENTRY (AWACS), KC 135 oltre ad alcuni C-130 belgi ed F-15J, KC-767 e C-130 giapponesi.
Durante l' esercitazione Distant Frontier invece i Tornado dell' Aeronautica Militare effetturanno sganci con armamenti di precisione in un ambiente elettronicamente complesso, all&#185;interno del P.A.R.C. (Pacific Alaskan Range Complex). Gli aggressor saranno rappresentati da velivoli F-16C americani basati a Eielson. 
Seppur entrati in linea di volo nel lontano 1982 i Tornado italiani impiegati in Alaska appartengono tutti allo standard M.L.U. (Mid Life Update) Tranche 1 avviato nel 2003; il programma di aggiornamento introduce modiche per aumentarne l'affidabilit&#224;, migliorarne l' efficienza-efficacia operativa, consentendone la permanenza in servizio fino all'arrivo del nuovo caccia bombardiere Joint Strike Fighter (JSF). I Tornado del 50°Stormo di Piacenza invece sono equipaggiati con il sistema ECR (ELECTRONIC COMBAT RECONNAISSANCE) ed il missile HARM (HIGH SPEED ANTI RADIATION MISSILE) e rappresentano quanto di meglio esiste in Europa nel campo della Guerra Elettronica per la soppressione delle difese aeree nemiche(SEAD/SUPPRESSION ENEMY AIR DEFENCE).

Фото: http://www.airdevils.it/Report/2010/...y/Gallery.html

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь встречал инфу, когда итальянцы (на Торнадо) с Лагенса улетели? И какая следующая промежуточная была перед Айельсоном?

----------


## MADMAX

Обновление:
Update:
Elmendorf AFB hosts the following Red Flag Alaska 2010-3 units:
3x 36th AS ('YJ') C-130H
3x 401 Hikotai JASDF C-130H
2x Belgian Air Component C-130H
1x Korean Air Force C-130H (non flying today)
1x JASDF E-767
12x 125th FW FL ANG F-15A/C
1x 961st AACS ('ZZ') E-3C

Это авиационная группировка, развёрнутая на авиабазе Элмендорф на время учения.

Источник: http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...418061#p418061

----------


## mughic

фотки с элмендорфа
http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=418280

http://www.pacafpixels.com/2010/06/s...ag-alaska.html

F-22A тоже участвуют? кто-нибудь знает когда бельгийцы прилетели?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> фотки с элмендорфа
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=418280
> 
> http://www.pacafpixels.com/2010/06/s...ag-alaska.html
> 
> F-22A тоже участвуют? кто-нибудь знает когда бельгийцы прилетели?


а Ф-16 агресорский уже имеет "нужный камуфляж" :Wink: 
P.S. как же здорово у амеров покрашены самолеты и номера коды эмблемы в нужных местах ни чего лишнего-сразу видно армия....

----------


## lont

> а Ф-16 агресорский уже имеет "нужный камуфляж"
> P.S. как же здорово у амеров покрашены самолеты и номера коды эмблемы в нужных местах ни чего лишнего-сразу видно армия....


подожди, сейчас нам "новый облик" оформят.... парочку самолетов также для показа на 1-м канале раскрасят.... :Biggrin:

----------


## MADMAX

> фотки с элмендорфа
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=418280
> 
> http://www.pacafpixels.com/2010/06/s...ag-alaska.html
> 
> F-22A тоже участвуют? кто-нибудь знает когда бельгийцы прилетели?


Ну я думаю было бы глупо F-22A с Элмендорфа не участвовать...

----------


## MADMAX

> фотки с элмендорфа
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=418280
> 
> http://www.pacafpixels.com/2010/06/s...ag-alaska.html
> 
> F-22A тоже участвуют? кто-нибудь знает когда бельгийцы прилетели?


Я смотрю фотки и думаю... Какого "перчика" там опять тусуются F-15E с Флориды??? Опять их, наверное, около 16 истребителей на Элмендорфе сидят... Кстати, они практически постоянно привлекаются к учению, и действуют с авиабазы Элмендорф...

----------


## lont

> кто-нибудь знает когда бельгийцы прилетели?


да, что-то они как-то потихому перелетели, не оставив и следа в СМИ
.... хотя нужно искать, но пока безрезультатно....:(

----------


## MADMAX

> Я смотрю фотки и думаю... Какого "перчика" там опять тусуются F-15E с Флориды??? Опять их, наверное, около 16 истребителей на Элмендорфе сидят... Кстати, они практически постоянно привлекаются к учению, и действуют с авиабазы Элмендорф...


Упс... Извиняюсь... Там 12 F-15A/B с Флориды...

----------


## lont

> Обновление:
> Это авиационная группировка, развёрнутая на авиабазе Элмендорф на время учения.
> 
> Источник: http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...418061#p418061


что-то группировку на Айельсоне не хотят на скремблере выкладывать

----------


## lont

Кто нибудь видел, какой у каденовского авакса (1x 961st AACS ('ZZ') E-3C) бортовой?

----------


## mughic

> Кто нибудь видел, какой у каденовского авакса (1x 961st AACS ('ZZ') E-3C) бортовой?


бортовой 0139. На Айельсоне еще B-1B сидят.
http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=419230

----------


## lont

> бортовой 0139. На Айельсоне еще B-1B сидят.
> http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=419230


0139 - это Элмендорфовский....
Вот интересно фоточку увидеть бомбера(ов) на Айельсоне, а то не понятно ... то ли есть они там, то ли должны быть... 
В одном документе было написано, что участие его отменено было....

----------


## mughic

> Кто нибудь видел, какой у каденовского авакса (1x 961st AACS ('ZZ') E-3C) бортовой?


http://forums.airshows.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=24130

----------


## mughic

два бельгийских C-130 08 июня 2010 прибыли
http://www.pacaf.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123210628

----------


## mughic

Red Flag Participating Flying Units
19-30 July

Red Air
65 AGRS, F-16, Nellis AFB, Nev.
64 AGRS, F-15, Nellis AFB, Nev.

Escort

Interdiction
92 FS, RSAF (F-15S)
9 MRS, PAF (F-16CG)
VMFA-225, MCAS Miramar (F-18)
Grand Prairie, Singapore (CH-47)

Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses
VMAQ-3, MCAS Cherry Point, N.C. (EA-6B)
VAQ-132, Whidbey Island NAS, Wash. (EA-18B)

Command and Control
552 ACW, Tinker AFB, Okla. (E-3)
NATO (E-3)
130 RQS, Calif. ANG (MC-130)

Aerial Refueling
22 ARW, McConnell AFB, Kan. (KC-135)

----------


## MADMAX

Ага... Это я тоже сегодня видел... Учение "Красный флаг-2010/4", которое будет проводиться на авиабазе Неллис (штат Невада)... В этом учении будут впервые участвовать ВВС Пакистана (9 MRS, PAF (F-16CG))... О чём в свою очередь индусы не довольны были...

----------


## lont

> Ага... Это я тоже сегодня видел... Учение "Красный флаг-2010/4", которое будет проводиться на авиабазе Неллис (штат Невада)... В этом учении будут впервые участвовать ВВС Пакистана (9 MRS, PAF (F-16CG))... О чём в свою очередь индусы не довольны были...


Вы это.... не спешите.. :Wink: 
мы еще с Аляской не закончили...
Там упоминания про бомберов B-1B были.... Кто-нибудь может подтвердить?
Еще AV-8B засветились... они там по учению (вроде среди участников не обозначены) или так... мимо пролетали?

----------


## MADMAX

А никто не узнает... если фотки не выложат...

----------


## MADMAX

> Вы это.... не спешите..
> мы еще с Аляской не закончили...
> Там упоминания про бомберов B-1B были.... Кто-нибудь может подтвердить?
> Еще AV-8B засветились... они там по учению (вроде среди участников не обозначены) или так... мимо пролетали?


AV-8B "Харриер" из состава 214 ишаэ (Юма, штат Аризона)... Вот только неизвестно, откуда они перелетали на Аляску, с США или с авиабазы передового базирования Ацуги (Япония)...

Источник: http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123210472

----------


## MADMAX

> Red Flag Participating Flying Units
> 19-30 July
> 
> Red Air
> 65 AGRS, F-16, Nellis AFB, Nev.
> 64 AGRS, F-15, Nellis AFB, Nev.
> 
> Escort
> 
> ...


Присмотрелся к составу участников... Так вот... Тут явно фигня какая-то... 
1) В составе 64 иаэ "агрессор" стоят на вооружении истребители F-16, а не F-15... Короче перепутали... Поменяли местами...
2) А кто будет отрабатывать Escort??? Дядя Вася с бомбосклада???
3) Военно-транспортные вертолёты CH-47 "Чинук" ну явно не каким боком не могут отрабатывать вопросы противодействия условному противнику (Interdiction)...
4) Самолёты MC-130 "комбат шэдоу" ну тоже не могут быть самолётом "контроля и управления", а вот для выполнения специальных и поисково-спасательных операций могут...

Участвуют ВВС Саудовской Аравии на своих F-15S, ВВС Пакистана на своих новеньких F-16CG, наверное, Block 52... и скорее всего какая-нибудь ггруппа расчётов ПВО с ПЗРК типа "Стингер" от Республики Сингапур...

----------


## lont

> А никто не узнает... если фотки не выложат...


MADMAX, ну как? Не встречались фотки бомберов на Аляске? 
Мне думается их там не было.... для чего тогда писали "declined" на них?
А тот чел, который собирался их смотреть на Айельсоне видимо не вкурсе был, что их участние отменено....
И еще... кто-нибудь встречал фото заправщиков, привлекающихся к учению или может быть дозаправку в воздухе?

----------


## lont

Не знаю, привлекался ли к учению самолет DC-6 с бортовым N251CE? Или так, параллельно, с левыми целями...
Источник:
http://www.gmap.nl/reports/USA%20tod...elkom%202.html

----------


## MADMAX

> MADMAX, ну как? Не встречались фотки бомберов на Аляске? 
> Мне думается их там не было.... для чего тогда писали "declined" на них?
> А тот чел, который собирался их смотреть на Айельсоне видимо не вкурсе был, что их участние отменено....
> И еще... кто-нибудь встречал фото заправщиков, привлекающихся к учению или может быть дозаправку в воздухе?


Нет... Ни бомбардировщиков ни заправщиков фото я не встречал...

----------


## lont

Пора бы уже Пакистанцам и Саудовской Аравии на РФ 10-04 лететь....
Кто-то по количеству имеет данные?

----------


## Tekime

http://www.pakistantalk.com/forums/a...war-games.html

Написано - эскадрилья. Вылетели 10го. На форумах scramble пока не отмечались.

----------


## MADMAX

Итальянские "Торнадо" задерживались на Аляске до 9 июля... После "Красного флага - Аляска-2010/3" участвовали ещё в учении "Дальний рубеж-2010/3" (Distant frontier) по отработке вопросов оказания непосредственной авиационной поддержки...

----------


## Tekime

Восемь Аравийских 11го сели на Морон:

http://www.scramble.nl/forum/viewtop...422846#p422846

----------


## lont

Никто НАТОвского Авакса не встречал? Он уже перелетел на РФ 10-4 или только ожидается?

----------


## MADMAX

Я не встречал...

----------


## lont

> Я не встречал...


А по этим самолетам:
VMFA-225, MCAS Miramar (F-18)
VMAQ-3, MCAS Cherry Point, N.C. (EA-6B)
VAQ-132, Whidbey Island NAS, Wash. (EA-18B)
есть количество?

----------


## lont

> Присмотрелся к составу участников... Так вот... Тут явно фигня какая-то... 
> 3) Военно-транспортные вертолёты CH-47 "Чинук" ну явно не каким боком не могут отрабатывать вопросы противодействия условному противнику (Interdiction)...
> 
> Участвуют ВВС Саудовской Аравии на своих F-15S, ВВС Пакистана на своих новеньких F-16CG, наверное, Block 52... и скорее всего какая-нибудь ггруппа расчётов ПВО с ПЗРК типа "Стингер" от Республики Сингапур...


Кто-нибудь в курсе, Чинук СH-47 из "Grand Prairie, Singapore" как на учение попал? Из Сингапура кто его мог доставить?
Или он базируется в США, и оттуда же привлекается к учению?

----------


## MADMAX

> Кто-нибудь в курсе, Чинук СH-47 из "Grand Prairie, Singapore" как на учение попал? Из Сингапура кто его мог доставить?
> Или он базируется в США, и оттуда же привлекается к учению?


Нет, он базируется в США...

----------


## Tekime

Праулеров пять штук полетело: http://www.dvidshub.net/?script=news...w.php&id=52855

Чинуки в Техасе сидят (там какое-то "подразделение взаимодействия").

Насчёт escort: сейчас на Неллисе сидят два F-22 с Ланглей и два F-22 с Элмендорфа. Может они?

Вот ещё нашёл:
http://www.fightercontrol.co.uk/foru...?f=193&p=84752

----------


## mughic

Здесь участники учения Green Flag-West 10-08
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123212561

----------


## Tekime

Вроде бы 19 июля прилетел: LX-N90446 E-3A

----------


## Tekime

Никто не видел инфы по замыслу учения? В прошлый раз они бомбёров на земле уничтожали.

----------


## lont

> Никто не видел инфы по замыслу учения? В прошлый раз они бомбёров на земле уничтожали.


Не... таких подробностей не встречал..

Может кто припомнит, ВВС Пакистана раньше привлекались к Красному Флагу или впервые участвуют?
Кстати, я слышал, что им 4 F-16 дарили США в рамкмах по программы военной помощи... не знаю, остальных покупали или тоже подаренные:)

----------


## lont

> Насчёт escort: сейчас на Неллисе сидят два F-22 с Ланглей и два F-22 с Элмендорфа. Может они?


Думаю F-22 в этот раз не привлекались и вопросы учения решили отработать без них....
Кстати, MADMAX, не озвучишь свое мнение по эскорту? Может F-15С (123 FS, Oregon)?
Если нет, то чем они тогда занимались?:)

Никто не слышал, обратно после учения что-нибудь уже полетело или сидят еще?

----------


## lont

Сколько в учении может быть агрессоров F-16 и F-15 ?
Никто не считал в РФ 10-4 их количество? 20 штук может быть?

----------


## mughic

ВВС Пакистана впервые привлекались к Красному Флагу. Кроме того, они остаются на Green Flag 10-9.
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123213969

----------


## lont

С 5 по 20 планируется Красный Флаг Аляска...
Кто-нибудь состав видел?
E-3D Велкиобританские участвуют?

----------


## AC

> С 5 по 20 планируется Красный Флаг Аляска...
> Кто-нибудь состав видел?
> E-3D Велкиобританские участвуют?


А там же и в тех же числах вот что ещё планируется:

ВАШИНГТОН, 3 авг - РИА Новости, Денис Ворошилов. Россия, США и Канада проведут 8-11 августа совместные учения военно-воздушных сил и диспетчерских служб, сообщило в понедельник вечером Объединенное командование аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD).
"ВВС России и NORAD проведут первые совместные учения по защите воздушного пространства. В учениях, получивших название VIGILANT EAGLE (в дословном переводе "бдительный орел"), также будут участвовать гражданская диспетчерская служба из России (Федеральная аэронавигационная служба), Федеральная авиационная администрация США и военнослужащие ВВС РФ, США и Канады. Учения будут проходить в двух зонах - в районе военно-воздушной базы Элмендорф (Аляска, США) и в Хабаровске", - говорится в пресс-релизе NORAD.
Сценарий учений предполагает, что один из американских гражданских самолетов будет захвачен террористами и направится с Аляски на Дальний Восток. Всего в рамках учений будут осуществлены два международных перелета - один с авиабазы на Аляске на Дальний Восток, второй с Дальнего Востока на Аляску. Оба полет пройдут по одному курсу, отмечает NORAD. С российской стороны в учениях примет участие самолет А-50, отслеживать ход учении с американской стороны будет самолет AWACS.
"Запланировано участие перехватчиков и топливозаправщиков от двух сторон", - отмечает NORAD.
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...261170740.html
 :Smile:

----------


## ZIGZAG

ух здорово! МиГ-31 Vs F-22!

----------


## Холостяк

Нашел тут интересный документик… Похоже состряпали его англичане в рамках НАТО. Посвящен он совместным исследованиям течение последних нескольких лет британской Оборонной Лаборатории Науки и техники (DSTL) и американской Воздушной Научно-исследовательской лаборатории Силы (AFRL), чтобы развить обучение и методы оценки для использования в обучении миссии через распределенное моделирование. Название этого исследования “Красные Небеса”… Все им и всюду, маза-фака, красные мерещатся! Ну да ладно… Размешаю для инфы странички об этом исследовании…

Как я понял исследования основываются на известном нам тренинге «Красный флаг» на Авиационной базе ВВС Nellis, Невада в США. Само по себе это и понятно, так как это самое большое, когда-либо организуемое событие по тренировке в воздушной войне и представляет важное место для исследования и для сбора данных. Эта бумага представит методики и подготовку к моделированию, которая объединяет тренажеры Bedford с подобными в Warfighter Readiness Research Division of the AFRL, находящимися в Mesa, Аризона. 
Интеграция у них полным ходом… По тексту мне попалась и Польша, где тоже проходили «совещания»… По ходу поляки успешно сдали все, чему их учили «красные», своим новым хозяевам…

----------


## Холостяк

Война против России идет уже очень давно и очень, очень успешно. Разумеется, не на полях сражений, где русские всех всегда били и очень больно, а там, где Запад всегда выигрывал и продолжает выигрывать - в информационных войнах.
Я уже постил со ссылками по поводу того, что в США создано специальное ведомство для работы в Интернете, где конкретно поставлена задача и собраны спецы для "работы" в зоне "Ру". Они постят на форумах, чатах, страничках ЖЖ и везде где возможно рассказывая о прекрасной америке, засерают все наше... Это не новость... Вот второе у них получается хреновато, а вот про себя втюхать - это лохи хавают в удовольствием...
В частности нашел, вернее по ссылкам в ЖЖ (это люди уже рекламируют, с интересом читают и дают ссылки другим) на ЖЖ одного якобы русскоязычного американского солдата в Афганистане... Заглянул... Ну полный пипец! Прям не солдат, а политработник какой-то уровня начальника отдела ГлавПУРА! Так грамотно написаны статьи! Можно отдать должное... Все доходчиво, легким языком, повествование идет от "участника событий"..., что дает русскоязычному лоху легкое усваение лапши с последующим хорошим стулом..., и причем никаких запоров. Ситуации в рассказах очень реально обставлены. Естественно, герои в них американские солдаты, героическо сражающиеся с кучами террористов и всячески любящие простых афганцев... Особенно тронуло то, как амеровские солдатики оказывают помощь всем беременным, всем афганским детям - от приема родов до одевания памперсов малышам! Я даже в сердцах сам поверил и прослезился... Такой махровой пропаганды я не видел с политзанятий!
Я такой же художественный руководитель Большого театра, как отдел специальной пропаганды США - "русскоязычный содатик". 
Реально, амеровские пропагандисты не зря отрабатывают денежки, пока русскоязычные лохи переваривают их политзанятия....

*Ссылка на политзанятия от американских политработников: http://sectorsos.livejournal.com/*

Подобный журнал я встречал и на другом сайте не ЖЖ, а в Журнале Блогов... Его якобы ведет американская солдатка..., только служит она типа в еще одном проблемном регионе - Корее... О как! Вести из самых горячих мест и главное из "первых рук"... Тоже подобные байки. Ссылка: http://kot-divoire.blogspot.com/

ПС. Вот бы почитать ЖЖ какого-нибудь русскоязычного каптёрщика из какой-нибудь дыры типа Айовы..., так нет - все четко продумано - Корея, Аган...

----------


## MADMAX

> А там же и в тех же числах вот что ещё планируется:
> 
> ВАШИНГТОН, 3 авг - РИА Новости, Денис Ворошилов. Россия, США и Канада проведут 8-11 августа совместные учения военно-воздушных сил и диспетчерских служб, сообщило в понедельник вечером Объединенное командование аэрокосмической обороны Северной Америки (NORAD).
> "ВВС России и NORAD проведут первые совместные учения по защите воздушного пространства. В учениях, получивших название VIGILANT EAGLE (в дословном переводе "бдительный орел"), также будут участвовать гражданская диспетчерская служба из России (Федеральная аэронавигационная служба), Федеральная авиационная администрация США и военнослужащие ВВС РФ, США и Канады. Учения будут проходить в двух зонах - в районе военно-воздушной базы Элмендорф (Аляска, США) и в Хабаровске", - говорится в пресс-релизе NORAD.
> Сценарий учений предполагает, что один из американских гражданских самолетов будет захвачен террористами и направится с Аляски на Дальний Восток. Всего в рамках учений будут осуществлены два международных перелета - один с авиабазы на Аляске на Дальний Восток, второй с Дальнего Востока на Аляску. Оба полет пройдут по одному курсу, отмечает NORAD. С российской стороны в учениях примет участие самолет А-50, отслеживать ход учении с американской стороны будет самолет AWACS.
> "Запланировано участие перехватчиков и топливозаправщиков от двух сторон", - отмечает NORAD.
> http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...261170740.html


Как правило данные учения по некоторым причинам (в основном с нашей стороны) не проводятся... Как, к примеру, американцы приглашали нас принять участие в учении RIMPAC... В свою очередь мы закозлились... а может просто не было средств и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Redav

> ...американцы приглашали нас принять участие в учении RIMPAC... В свою очередь мы закозлились... а может просто не было средств и т.д. и т.п.


Как правило амеры по тем или иным причинам приглашают принять учения на отведенные роли написанные прежде всего для утоления их интереса и специфического "любопытства". Как правило от предложений поучаствовать в наших учениях они отказываются. ЕМНИП амеры не так давно (после "пятидневной войны") тоже закозлились... а может просто не было средств и т.д. и т.п.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## MADMAX

> Как правило амеры по тем или иным причинам приглашают принять учения на отведенные роли написанные прежде всего для утоления их интереса и специфического "любопытства". Как правило от предложений поучаствовать в наших учениях они отказываются. ЕМНИП амеры не так давно (после "пятидневной войны") тоже закозлились... а может просто не было средств и т.д. и т.п.


Да, всякое бывает... Но я на сколько думаю... Совместные американо-российские учения просто не приемлемы...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот инфа про совместные антитеррористические учения: http://www.jber.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123217573

----------


## MADMAX

Учение "Красный флаг-11-1", которое должно было проводиться в период с 17 по 30 октября, отменено.
http://www.nellis.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123225810

----------


## Холостяк

*Наткнулся в сети на Неллисовский МиГ-29 из Молдовы...*
*Чё за "креативщик-дизайнер" у них знак рисовал!?*  




И пару "раскрасок".....

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь встречал информацию, по какой причине отменили Красный Флаг 11-1 ?
Какие варианты?

----------


## MADMAX

> Кто-нибудь встречал информацию, по какой причине отменили Красный Флаг 11-1 ?
> Какие варианты?


Там же на сайте написано: Air Combat Command has announced the cancellation of Red Flag-Nellis 11-1, scheduled for Oct. 17-30. Red Flag 11-1 was canceled due to *emerging Air Force deployment requirements*. The next Nellis Red Flag exercise will take place Jan. 16-29 when the base hosts Red Flag 11-2.

Источник: http://www.nellis.af.mil/library/flyingoperations.asp

----------


## lont

это я конечно видел, но хотелось бы поподробней.... конкретики... 
Какие новые требования и т.д....:)
Может кто встречал в других источниках...

----------


## MADMAX

> это я конечно видел, но хотелось бы поподробней.... конкретики... 
> Какие новые требования и т.д....:)
> Может кто встречал в других источниках...


Возможно участие в других учениях...

----------


## lont

> Возможно участие в других учениях...


маловероятно, здесь должно быть что-то существеннее...

----------


## MADMAX

> маловероятно, здесь должно быть что-то существеннее...


Хех... Тогда Иран или КНДР...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## mughic

Вот причина отмены Red flag 11-01.
November 8: A lack of aerial refuelling tankers forced the cancellation of the first ‘Red Flag’ exercise for the fiscal year 2011 at Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada.
Red Flag 11/1 was due to commence on October 17 but a lack of US Air Force tankers meant that F-16s from the 31st Fighter Wing based at Aviano in Italy were unable to deploy.
“Without a strike force, we lost the central focus of a large force employment exercise and bang-for-the-buck of our training dollar was minimised,” said Todd Parker, deputy chief of the Air Combat Command Exercise Branch and Red Flag programme manager at Joint Base Langely-Eustis in Virginia. Up to 40 aircraft were due to participate in the two-week exercise.
The next Red Flag is scheduled to start on January 19.

----------


## Холостяк

Решил сюда запостить... Как никак все для них одно в кошмарном сне - "Красные угрозы" и звезды-звезды... 
Ранее по ветке я постил подобное из стратегических планов Америки....


По заказу Министерства внутренней безопасности США было проведено исследование потенциалов ряда стран в области ведения информационной войны. Исследование предпринято в рамках совершенствования Национальной стратегии безопасности киберпространства США. 
Исследование сосредотачивалось на оценке значения научно-технического и организационного потенциала в области информационных технологий, способного привести к созданию приемов и способов информационного вторжения в критические компьютерные системы США, а также на изучении мотивов подобных действий со стороны суверенных государств.
Подобные работы проводятся американскими экспертами достаточно регулярно. Особенностью отмеченного исследования является то, что основной объект изучения – государства. В последние годы для американских экспертов было более характерным изучение аналогичного потенциала экстремистских и террористических групп, хакеров и их сообществ, но не суверенных государств. Кроме того, необычен перечень стран, чей потенциал оценивался в ходе исследований. *Так, в перечень стран, представляющих угрозу безопасности США в информационном пространстве, были включены:* Китай, Индия, Иран, КНДР, Пакистан, *Россия*. Следует полагать, что подобное перечисление стран учитывает уровень исходящей от них угрозы. В качестве стран, представляющих потенциальную угрозу для США включены Сирия и республики бывшей Югославии.
Одним из выводов исследования является утверждение о том, что процессы обработки (не важно, кем или чем — компьютером или человеком) информации являются важнейшей целью в современной войне. 
Характерным является также оцениваемая степень воздействия на информационную инфраструктуру США. По мнению экспертов, реализация сегодня наиболее пессимистичного сценария, типа «электронного Перл-Харбора», в котором агрессор малыми силами групп хакеров способен полностью вывести из строя сети связи и коммуникаций в США маловероятна. Скорее следует ожидать действий, способных скомпрометировать отдельные узлы внутренних корпоративных и государственных информационных сетей, ухудшить показатели качества связи, нарушить торгово-финансовые операции, спровоцировать сбои в критических системах (на транспорте, в здравоохранении и др.), т.е. таких действий, которые в прямую не могут быть квалифицированы как агрессия, но оказывают существенное влияние на экономику страны, на управляемость государства и общества в целом и могут проводиться как в мирное, так и в военное время. Анализируя способности стран проводить подобные действия, авторы исследования отмечают следующее....

*Россия*. Эксперты отмечают, что Россия сегодня имеет достаточно эффективную доктрину информационной войны. Вооруженные силы России активно сотрудничают с экспертами в области информационных технологий и академическими кругами с целью совершенствования ее приемов и методов. Кроме того, Москва сегодня имеет опыт в проведении информационных операций против чеченских информационных сайтов. Эксперты также отмечают, что Россия продолжает проводить разведывательно-поисковые операции в государственных и частных информационных сетях Соединенных Штатов. Вместе с тем, эксперты склонны считать, что специальные службы РФ или ее вооруженные силы в сегодняшних условиях не имеют мотивации к проведению скрытых дестабилизирующих действий в американских информационных системах и сетях.
В целом эксперты подчеркивают, что за последнее время существенно возрос потенциал проведения информационных операций в отношении критических информационных систем в США. Развиваются не только системы защиты информации, но и средства нападения, что приводит к существенному росту общего числа инцидентов в области компьютерной безопасности. В качестве основного вывода исследования, авторами рекомендуется руководству Министерства внутренней безопасности США предпринять дополнительные меры по усилению безопасности информационного пространства, прежде всего в массовом частном секторе и бизнес-секторе.

 

*Первоисточник на английском в формате ПДФ:* *http://www.ists.dartmouth.edu/docs/cyberwarfare.pdf*

ПС. Это подтверждает инфу почему сейчас все меньше и меньше инфы про Агрессоров и "Красный флаг", да и вообще... Начинают тихушничать... Эскадру то они свою не перекрашивают и не расформировывают, как у нас к примеру боевые полки.... Неужели у нас надеются на малолетних хакеров и на Чапман?

----------


## lont

На носу "Красный Флаг 11 дропь 2" .... количественный состав опять скрывают :(

----------


## MADMAX

> На носу "Красный Флаг 11 дропь 2" .... количественный состав опять скрывают :(


Участники здесь: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...?topic=22056.0
Жду с нетерпением фоток.

----------


## lont

бомберов интерсно бы посмотреть... скока их в это раз... наверное по паре....:)

----------


## MADMAX

> бомберов интерсно бы посмотреть... скока их в это раз... наверное по паре....:)


Возможно... А может и по четвёрочке... Короче, посмотрим... По идее уже фоточки должны появляться... Хотя вру... У них полёты начинаются в понедельник, 24-го января... Сейчас пока подготовка проходит... Кстати, там в это время и "Зелёный флаг-Запад-2011/3" проводится... Истребители также будут вылетать с Неллиса...

----------


## lont

MADMAX, не встречал резерваций на красный флаг? Что-то мне ни разу не попадались :(

----------


## MADMAX

> MADMAX, не встречал резерваций на красный флаг? Что-то мне ни разу не попадались :(


M0029/11 - LARGE FORCE EXERCISE IN PROGRESS. NO TRANSIENT ACFT ARRIVAL OR 
DEPARTURES DURING LAUNCH AND RECOVERY TIMES. MASS LAUNCH AND RECOVERY

TIMES ARE: 24JAN 1815-1915, 2230-2330 25JAN 0100-0200, 0615-0715,
1815-1915, 2230-2330 26JAN 0100-0200, 0615-0715, 1815-1915,
2230-2330, 27JAN 0100-0200, 0615-0715, 1815-1915, 2230-2330, 28JAN
0100-0200, 0615-0715, 1815-1915, 2230-2330, 29JAN 0100-0200,
0615-0715. 31JAN 1815-1915, 2230-2330, 1FEB 0100-0200, 0615-0715,
1815-1915, 2230-2330, 2FEB 0100-0200, 0615-0715, 1815-1915,
2230-2330, 3FEB 0100-0200 0615-0715, 1815-1915, 2230-2330 4FEB
0100-0200, 0615-0715, 1815-1915, 2230-2330. 24 JAN 19:12 2011 UNTIL 04 FEB 23:30
2011. CREATED: 24 JAN 19:12 2011

----------


## MADMAX

Источник: https://www.notams.jcs.mil/dinsQuery...alMapAction.do

----------


## lont

а... ну да... спасибо.... со временем проведения видел ....
А с районами полетов не встречались? с координатами....

----------


## MADMAX

> а... ну да... спасибо.... со временем проведения видел ....
> А с районами полетов не встречались? с координатами....


Пока не видел...

----------


## MADMAX

Фоточки уже начинают выкладывать: http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/ind...c,22041.0.html

----------


## lont

MADMAX, по твоему это типовой Красный Флаг? Или есть что-то необычное?

----------


## Холостяк

Ух ты! Что-то по крупному они организовали свою тренировку. Все масштабнее и глобальнее работают. Бомбёров нагнали. Интересно, В-2 почему-то не заметил и.... Даже стратегическую разведку, один RC-135V с 55 крыла из Оффутта (Небраска) задействовали! На сайте ВВС США они классно его позиционируют - там где была крупная заваруха с участием США - и Вьетнам и Гренада и....., там везде был и он....
_"...RC-135s were present supporting operations in Vietnam, the Mediterranean for Operation El Dorado Canyon, Grenada for Operation Urgent Fury, Panama for Operation Just Cause, and Southwest Asia for operations Desert Shield, Desert Storm, Enduring Freedom and Iraqi Freedom....."_ 
Забыли дописать, что это и тот, который наши у Сахалина завалили.

Они похоже не только уже зачеты сдают, но и опробированием новой операции занимаются.... Опять мутЯт что-то по-крупному....

Понравились фоты....

----------


## MADMAX

> Ух ты! Что-то по крупному они организовали свою тренировку. Все масштабнее и глобальнее работают. Бомбёров нагнали. Интересно, В-2 почему-то не заметил и.... Даже стратегическую разведку, один RC-135V с 55 крыла из Оффутта (Небраска) задействовали! На сайте ВВС США они классно его позиционируют - там где была крупная заваруха с участием США - и Вьетнам и Гренада и....., там везде был и он....
> _"...RC-135s were present supporting operations in Vietnam, the Mediterranean for Operation El Dorado Canyon, Grenada for Operation Urgent Fury, Panama for Operation Just Cause, and Southwest Asia for operations Desert Shield, Desert Storm, Enduring Freedom and Iraqi Freedom....."_ 
> Забыли дописать, что это и тот, который наши у Сахалина завалили.
> 
> Они похоже не только уже зачеты сдают, но и опробированием новой операции занимаются.... Опять мутЯт что-то по-крупному....
> 
> Понравились фоты....


Холостяк, к сожалению, самолёт RC-135 не привлекается к данному учению... Это фото с прошломесячного учения "ME" - "Mission Empoyment"...

----------


## lont

Кто-нибудь слышал, какого числа F-16 ОАЭ из Эмиратов на Морон перелетели? ... когда-то до 14 января вроде....
И когда домой с Неллиса собираются?

----------


## MADMAX

> Кто-нибудь слышал, какого числа F-16 ОАЭ из Эмиратов на Морон перелетели? ... когда-то до 14 января вроде....
> И когда домой с Неллиса собираются?


Да, 14-15 января... 8 F-16E/F с позывными "Retro 41-44, 51-54" с авиабазы Морон, на авиабазу Шоу и дальше на Неллис... Через Атлантику пять самолётов-заправщиков обеспечивали перелёт KC-10/KC-135 с позывными "Blue 91-93, 01 и 02"... Так что нужно ожидать обратного перелёта с такими позывными... Хотя не факт, данные ребята могут ещё потусоваться на континенте...

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, к сожалению, самолёт RC-135 не привлекается к данному учению... Это фото с прошломесячного учения "ME" - "Mission Empoyment"...


Ах! Точно.... Нашел мелким шрифтом пояснение от запостившего, что фото "прошлого" декабрьского месяца.....
А я уж "рот разинул"!

----------


## lont

> Да, 14-15 января... 8 F-16E/F с позывными "Retro 41-44, 51-54" с авиабазы Морон, на авиабазу Шоу и дальше на Неллис... Через Атлантику пять самолётов-заправщиков обеспечивали перелёт KC-10/KC-135 с позывными "Blue 91-93, 01 и 02"... Так что нужно ожидать обратного перелёта с такими позывными... Хотя не факт, данные ребята могут ещё потусоваться на континенте...


да, спасибо, про это я в курсе... я имел ввиду, какого числа они перелетели с Эмиратов на Морон? :)

----------


## MADMAX

> да, спасибо, про это я в курсе... я имел ввиду, какого числа они перелетели с Эмиратов на Морон? :)


Нигде не видел, но могу предположить где-то 12-13 января 2011 года...

----------


## MADMAX

Итак, в период с 19 января по 5 февраля 2011 года в штате Невада было проведено второе учение ВВС США и союзников "Красный флаг-2011/02". От стран-гостей привлекались истребители F-16E/F ВВС ОАЭ и самолёты C-130 ВВС Бельгии.
Всего к учению привлекалось около 80 самолётов различного типа.
Начну по порядку.
В качестве истребителей условного противника (Red Team Air), по-прежнему истребители F-16 и F-15 из состава 64 и 65 истребительных авиаэскадрилий "агрессор" (авиабаза Неллис, штат Невада).

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиации изоляции района боевых действий (Interdiction) задействовались пять бомбардировщиков B-1B из состава 28 тбакр (авиабаза Элсворт, штат Южная Дакота) и четыре B-52H из состава 2 тбакр (авиабаза Барксдейл, штат Луизиана).
Также, около 11 штурмовиков A-10C из состава 303 иаэ 442 иакр (авиабаза Уайтмен, штат Миссури) и восемь истребителей F-16E/F ВВС ОАЭ.
Бомбардировщики B-1B, а также штурмовики A-10C были оснащенны новыми прицельно-навигационными компелксами AN/AAQ-28 LITENING.

----------


## MADMAX

> Кто-нибудь слышал, какого числа F-16 ОАЭ из Эмиратов на Морон перелетели? ... когда-то до 14 января вроде....
> И когда домой с Неллиса собираются?


Lont, F-16E/F ВВС ОАЭ скорее всего в ближайшее время полетят домой... а точнее, после 25 февраля, когда закончится учение "Зелёный флаг-2011/4"...

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве авиации противодействия системам ПВО условного противника (SEAD) выступали скорее всего истребители F-16 из состава 52 иакр (авиабаза Шпангдалем, ФРГ) командования ВВС США в Европейской зоне.
Хотя в то время на авиабазе Неллис ещё были замечены истребители F-16 из состава 20 иакр (авиабаза Шоу, штат Южная Каролина) как раз предназначенные для этих целей, однако они возможно привлекались к учению "Зелёный флаг-Запад-2011"

----------


## MADMAX

В качестве самолётов контроля воздушного пространства и управления авиацией (Command & Control) привлекались два самолёта дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения E-3 (бортовые номера: 79-0003 и 81-0005) из состава 552 акр ДРЛО "АВАКС" (авиабаза Тинкер, штат Оклахома).
В общем для дозаправки задействовались 5 самолётов-заправщиков KC-135 из штатов Теннесси, Пенсильвания и Канзас.
Для отработки вопросов транспортного обеспечения привлекались два самолёта C-130 (бортовые номера: CH-11 и CH-07) ВВС Бельгии и три самолёта C-130 ВВС США.
Для отработки операций по поиску и спасению экипажей привлекались вертолёты HH-60G с авиабазы Неллис.

----------


## MADMAX

Ну полажуй и всё в общем... А теперь проводится очередное учение ВВС США и союзников "Красный флаг-2011/3", которое началось 19 февраля и закончится аж 12 марта... Будет идти три недели...
К учению привлекаются бомбардировщики B-2A, истребители F-22A с Аляски и штата Нью-Мексико, самолёты ДРЛО E-3, самолёт E-8C системы "Джистарс", разведчик RC-135, штурмовики A-10C, истребители РЭБ EA-18G "Гроулер", а также самолёты РЭБ EC-130, истребители F-15 и F-16 ВВС США, самолёты "Торнадо" GR-4 ВВС Великобритании, самолёты C-130 ВВС Австралии, вертолёты CH-47 и HH-60G, а также топливозаправщики KC-135...

----------


## lont

> Ну полажуй и всё в общем... А теперь проводится очередное учение ВВС США и союзников "Красный флаг-2011/3", которое началось 19 февраля и закончится аж 12 марта... Будет идти три недели...
> К учению привлекаются бомбардировщики B-2A, истребители F-22A с Аляски и штата Нью-Мексико, самолёты ДРЛО E-3, самолёт E-8C системы "Джистарс", разведчик RC-135, штурмовики A-10C, истребители РЭБ EA-18G "Гроулер", а также самолёты РЭБ EC-130, истребители F-15 и F-16 ВВС США, самолёты "Торнадо" GR-4 ВВС Великобритании, самолёты C-130 ВВС Австралии, вертолёты CH-47 и HH-60G, а также топливозаправщики KC-135...


Интересно, с чего это они три недели решили летать? Состав на все три недели был постоянный или половину времени одни участники были, а оставшуюся - другие?

----------


## MADMAX

> Интересно, с чего это они три недели решили летать? Состав на все три недели был постоянный или половину времени одни участники были, а оставшуюся - другие?


Третью неделю будет сделан основной упор на отработку вопросов непосредственной авиационной поддержки...

----------


## MADMAX

> Lont, F-16E/F ВВС ОАЭ скорее всего в ближайшее время полетят домой... а точнее, после 25 февраля, когда закончится учение "Зелёный флаг-2011/4"...


Lont... F-16E/F ВВС ОАЭ вроде как домой полетели:

12 Mar 2011, 06:29
Today movements at Moron:
One KC-135 Gold 99 arrived from CONUS to Moron, suporting two F-16s Retro-XX (likely Retro 45-46).
One KC-135 Gold 92 depart from Moron to CONUS and one KC-10 Gold 91 arrived from CONUS to Moron, suporting F-16s Retro 51 (likely Retro 51-56).
This is UAE F-16s return home from KLSV.

----------


## muk33

> Lont... F-16E/F ВВС ОАЭ вроде как домой полетели:


Они уже и на F-16 стали почти не похожи.

----------


## MADMAX

> Они уже и на F-16 стали почти не похожи.


Да, мутируют со временем.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/f16df.html

----------


## lont

Сейчас идет Красный Флаг Аляска 2011 дропь 1
кто-нибудь состав полный встречал?

----------


## MADMAX

> Сейчас идет Красный Флаг Аляска 2011 дропь 1
> кто-нибудь состав полный встречал?


12 F-16 с Кунсана, 12 F-15C с Кадены, 11 F-16A ВВС Нидерландов, вроде E-3A ещё... остальные с Аляски... скорее всего 12 F-16 "агрессоры" и E-3 с Элмендорфа, KC-135 с Айельсона...

http://forum.scramble.nl/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=73241

----------


## MADMAX

На Аляску привезли российский SA-15...

----------


## Nazar

C какой целью им ТОР нужен?

----------


## Антон

> На Аляску привезли российский SA-15...





> C какой целью им ТОР нужен?


И кто это такой умный что отдал им ЗРК??? :Redface:

----------


## MADMAX

> C какой целью им ТОР нужен?


С целью реалистичности проведения учения "Красный флаг-Аляска"...
Судя по новости, у них на полигонном комплексе имеются также SA-2 и SA-10...
http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123252613

----------


## MADMAX

The exercise schedule for the 2011 season is as follows: 
 Red Flag- Alaska 11-1: April 14 - 29
 Northern Edge 2011: June 9 - 24 
 Red Flag- Alaska 11-2: July 7 - 22 
 Red Flag- Alaska 11-3: August 11 - 26 
 Red Flag- Alaska 12-1: October 6 - 21

----------


## Nazar

ну я примерно так и думал.

----------


## sovietjet

Некоторые из моих фотографий с "Красный Флаг" 11-2, января 2011.

----------


## sovietjet

еще..

----------


## sovietjet



----------


## sovietjet



----------


## An-Z

sovietjet отличные фото, спасибо!

----------


## ВМ76

Отличные, очень живые фото!

----------


## Холостяк

Давненько я не постил тут инфы.... Хе-хе-хе!
Вот порадую веселой подборкой боковичков "Агрессоров"!  
Красавцы!!!

----------


## Холостяк

И еще продолжение...
В довесок - картинки согласно темки...... 
Это кружки, из которых принято у них пить чай с лимоном... Стаканы в дефиците...

----------


## sovietjet

> sovietjet отличные фото, спасибо!





> Отличные, очень живые фото!


Спасибо!  :Cool:

----------


## MADMAX

Учения "Красный флаг" на авиабазе Неллис:

                      FY 2012
RED FLAG 12-1	01/23/2012 - 02/03/2012	 	 

                      FY 2011
RED FLAG 11-5	CANCELLED	 	 
RED FLAG 11-4	CANCELLED	 	 
RED FLAG 11-3	02/21/2011 - 03/11/2011	
RED FLAG 11-2	01/24/2011 - 02/04/2011	
RED FLAG 11-1	CANCELLED

----------


## Холостяк

*Как наши пушки и танки оказались у янки*
(ПСы. забыли про самолеты)




*Вот эту боевую машину зенитного ракетного комплекса «Тор-М1», почти ничем не отличающуюся от российского оригинала, американцы используют во время военных учений на Аляске.*

*ПРИВЕТ С АЛЯСКИ*
В апреле этого года во время учений «Рэд Флаг» на Аляске американцы показали журналистам изделие, как две капли воды похожее на российскую боевую машину (БМ) зенитного ракетного комплекса (ЗРК) «Тор-М1». В пресс-релизе авиа­базы Эйльсон красовались фотографии — транспортировка и выгрузка БМ, обозначенной как SA-15B Russian radar. Американцы не скрывали, что эта техника поможет летчикам ВВС США отработать навыки «преодоления вражеской ПВО». Короче, поработать в условиях, максимально приближенных к боевым с учетом сильных и слабых мест «русского радара».

Полностью: http://kp.ru/daily/25716/915345/

----------


## MADMAX

> *Как наши пушки и танки оказались у янки*
> (ПСы. забыли про самолеты)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Вот эту боевую машину зенитного ракетного комплекса «Тор-М1», почти ничем не отличающуюся от российского оригинала, американцы используют во время военных учений на Аляске.*
> 
> *ПРИВЕТ С АЛЯСКИ*
> ...


Да у них техники Российского производства просто немерено... и причём везде...

----------


## MADMAX

> Да у них техники Российского производства просто немерено... и причём везде...


Я на эту тему ещё в октябре 2008 года постил...
Источник: http://www.eielson.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123118725
Интересно, американской военной техники у нас много??? Или только мы своё умеем продавать налево и направо...

----------


## MADMAX

Начались очередные учения "Красный флаг-Аляска-2011/3", которые будут проведены в период с 11 по 26 августа 2011 года.

----------


## lont

> Учения "Красный флаг" на авиабазе Неллис:
> 
>                       FY 2012
> RED FLAG 12-1	01/23/2012 - 02/03/2012	 	 
> 
>                       FY 2011
> RED FLAG 11-5	CANCELLED	 	 
> RED FLAG 11-4	CANCELLED	 	 
> RED FLAG 11-3	02/21/2011 - 03/11/2011	
> ...


MADMAX , не в курсе, по какой причине Ред Флэги в этом году поотменяли ?

----------


## MADMAX

> MADMAX , не в курсе, по какой причине Ред Флэги в этом году поотменяли ?


Не, не в курсе. Можно только догадываться. Возможно из-за привлечения сил и средств к операции в Ливии. Так как к учению обычно привлекаются и союзники, а они тоже вовлечены в операцию по Ливии и соответственно не будут задействоваться в учениях, то зачем их тогда проводить. Или чисто финансовый вопрос.

----------


## lont

Вроде как "Красный флаг- Аляска 12-1" с 6 по 21 октября проводить собираются супостаты...
Может у кого инфа есть по участникам? Кто хоть там наприлетал из-за океяну?

----------


## MADMAX

> Вроде как "Красный флаг- Аляска 12-1" с 6 по 21 октября проводить собираются супостаты...
> Может у кого инфа есть по участникам? Кто хоть там наприлетал из-за океяну?


Сам интересуюсь...

----------


## lont

> Сам интересуюсь...


не на 100%, но вроде неотчетливо видел на видео транспортники японские, австралийские и таиландские ...
Они там что, шифруются что ли патлы? :))

----------


## MADMAX

> не на 100%, но вроде неотчетливо видел на видео транспортники японские, австралийские и таиландские ...
> Они там что, шифруются что ли патлы? :))


Скорее всего ты путаешь с предыдущим учением.

----------


## MADMAX

20 сентября 2011 года на авиабазе Айельсон истребители F-16 35-го истребитльного крыла (с авиабазы Мисава (Япония)) принимают участие в учениях "Дальний рубеж" (Distant Frontier) и "Красный флаг-Аляска-2011/3" (Red Flag-Alaska).

----------


## lont

отлично.... их наверное штук 12?
хотя с Японии-то они стандартно всегда участвуют....
А с Европы никого не зацепил? 
Аваксы, интересно, только аляскинские или из японии и тинкера тоже прилетели...

----------


## MADMAX

> отлично.... их наверное штук 12?
> хотя с Японии-то они стандартно всегда участвуют....
> А с Европы никого не зацепил? 
> Аваксы, интересно, только аляскинские или из японии и тинкера тоже прилетели...


Да, скорее всего 12. Ну и АВАКСу с Японии, наверное, грех не слетать туда. Аляскинские само собой участвуют. Мне вот очень интересно то, будут ли участвовать F-22A с Элмендорфа после столь долгого запрета на полёты? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Daniyal

> Да вроде на фотках были они


Это F-18...

----------


## MADMAX

> Это F-18...


Да, это F/A-18.

----------


## MADMAX

Уже традиционно к учениям типа "Красный флаг-Аляска" привлекаются южнокорейские истребители F-16 с авиабазы Кунсан (8 истребительное крыло).

----------


## MADMAX

А это фотография с предыдущих учений "Красный флаг-Аляска-2011/3". Южнокорейские истребители F-16 на авиабазе Айельсон на фоне северного сияния 14 сентября 2011 года.

----------


## MADMAX

Ну вот и истребители F-22A с авиабазы Элмендорф в штате Аляска 15 октября начали осуществлять полёты. Скорее всего тоже к учению "Красный флаг-Аляска-2012/1" привлекаются.

----------


## MADMAX

На авиабазе Айельсон 13 октября также осуществляли полёты самолёты EA-18G "Гроулер" морской авиации США.

----------


## muk33

> А это фотография с предыдущих учений "Красный флаг-Аляска-2011/3". Южнокорейские истребители F-16 на авиабазе Айельсон на фоне северного сияния 14 сентября 2011 года.


MADMAX, а Вы ничего не путаете? 8TFW "Wolf pack" (хвостовой код WP) является авиационной частью ВВС США, а никак не Южной Кореи. http://www.kunsan.af.mil/units/index.asp  Да и опознавательные знаки об этом недвусмысленно говорят. Просто базируются они там.

----------


## MADMAX

Да, всё правильно. Это вы чётко подметили. Они только там базируются, но по принадлежности американские.

----------


## MADMAX

Норвежский C-130 на авиабазе Элмендорф (Аляска) 13 октбря 2011 года привлекается к учению "Красный флаг-Аляска-2012/1".

----------


## MADMAX

Опять F-16 35 иакр с Мисавы (Япония) осуществляют полёты с авиабазы Айельсон (Аляска) в рамках учения "Красный флаг-Аляска-2012/1".

----------


## lont

в итоге, кто у нас получается привлекался из стран?
сша, норвеги (только с транспортом), канада .... и всё?
а сколько народу в этот раз привлекалось и общее количество самолетов? не встречалась такая инфо?

----------


## MADMAX

Всего привлекалось 54 самолёта, 50 - с авиабазы Айельсон, 4 - с авиабазы Элмендорф. Из стран видел только Норвегию.

----------


## MADMAX

Привлекались EA-18G "Гроулер" 135 эскадрильи РЭБ с авиабазы Уидби-айленд, штат Вашингтон.

----------


## MADMAX

Кто-нибудь знает чьи ВВС летают с таким камуфляжем и какие типы истребителей?

----------


## muk33

Мне кажется это их фантазии...Просто чтоб в воздухе отличать агрессоров от своих. Хотя 305 машину второй напоминает:

----------


## timsz

ИМХО, Су-27 и Су-35-2.

ЗЫ Хотя, согласен, 305 даже больше похож.

----------


## Sr10

Серо-бело-черный  - это экзотический колор “полярных соколов”, т.е. ВВС США. На ф16нет в его лучшие дни инсайдеры так-же придерживались версии, что окрас агрессоров служит для их визуального отличия от стандартной средне-серой схемы “своих”, причем вариант окраски у них там не один даже внутри каждой эскадрильи. Есть, к примеру, песочно-коричневые F15C, напоминающие пустынный израильский камуфл. Но, независимо от цветовой гаммы, все вот такие контрастные .

----------


## Nazar

*Sr10*

У них этих схем и вариантов окраски, вагон и маленькая тележка.

----------


## Sr10

> У них этих схем и вариантов окраски, вагон и маленькая тележка.


У кого - у них ?  У "агрессоров" показанный на фотках выше серо-голубой и упомянутый песочно-коричневый, теперь вот полярный появился (раньше не встречал фоток таких). Тайгеры раньше до расформирования то-же серо-синими были. Не вагон с тележкой, конечно, но разнообразие имеется, так и написал.

----------


## Pilot

вот у Казахстана есть пестренькая схема

----------


## MADMAX

Нашёл несколько раскрасок действующих F-16 ВВС США:
- серо-сине-голубой - имитация Су-27,
- арктический серо-чёрно-белый - имитация Су-27,
- новый арктический серо-сине-голубой - имитация МиГ,
- пустынно-песочный - имитация ???,
- коричнево-зелёно-пустынный - пишут, что в основном имитация МиГ-23.

----------


## Sr10

F16 няз, Су-27 не имитирует, уж слишком разные они по характеристикам. Для этого у них служат F-15C, часть из которых сине-серые, в первом приближении похоже на окраску строевых 27-х.
Но с таким-же успехом это может быть Мираж, что французский, что катарский, это только навскидку, а если поискать...
Черно-бело-серый - не было таких Су27 отродясь, за исключением какого-то одного постсоюзного клона, да и та окраска была оскольчатой и якобы экспортной.
Сине-серо-голубой   - это какой МиГ они имеют в виду ?
Больше и вправду похоже, что они наносят контрастные камуфлы исключительно для визуального различия, без конкретной привязки к каким-то иностранным типам. Да и зачем им ? Там у них в ангарах в хороших условиях стоит немало настоящих МиГ, Су и прочего, частично в летном состоянии. На "агрессорах" вроде-бы стоят имитаторы частот работы их прицелов, рлс и прочего. Но это по слухам... стандартный ответ от инсайдеров на подобные темы в переводе звучит как "я не слишком много знаю об этом.." :)

----------


## Nazar

На вскидку
  

C F-5E еще сложней, там вариантов камуфляжа было много больше, просто я недавно его модель закончил и выбирал окраску из большого обилия вариантов.http://forums.airforce.ru/newreply.p...uote=1&p=83878
    
  

А еще можно топ гановцев вспомнить, или флотских агрессоров с их дикими схемами
   

Один из своих F-18  буду таким делать.

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  коллеги.. давайте ближе к теме высказываться...

----------


## MADMAX

Вот ещё нашёл один уникальный свежый камуфляж F-15 агрессор.

----------


## Антон

> Вот ещё нашёл один уникальный свежый камуфляж F-15 агрессор.


ух :Eek: , а вида сверху нет?

----------


## Nazar

> Вот ещё нашёл один уникальный свежый камуфляж F-15 агрессор.


Спасибо, ЕМНИП, ранее этот борт был в "простом" серо-голубом, агрессоровском камуфле.

----------


## Observer69

> ... Там у них в ангарах в хороших условиях стоит немало настоящих МиГ, Су и прочего, частично в летном состоянии. На "агрессорах" вроде-бы стоят имитаторы частот работы их прицелов, рлс и прочего. Но это по слухам... стандартный ответ от инсайдеров на подобные темы в переводе звучит как "я не слишком много знаю об этом.." :)


Откуда ж такое богатство???
Тут с полным мясокомбинатом запчастей/предприятий/специалистов их в лётное состояние привести проблемно, а уж где-то...

----------


## Sr10

> Откуда ж такое богатство???
> Тут с полным мясокомбинатом запчастей/предприятий/специалистов их в лётное состояние привести проблемно, а уж где-то...


  Из Молдавии и с Украины. Ушли с большим количеством ЗИПа за недорого + полные комплекты вооружения + наземные средства обеспечения + спецы по обслуживанию рассказали и показали все что знали - то-же за недорого.
  Хотя те-же МиГ-и в большом количестве были на вооружении бывших братьев по лагерю, дружно переместившихся в блок. Но янки хотели не экспортные варианты, а базовые. 
И техника ПВО отправилась тем-же маршрутом - каждой твари по паре. Тут в теме были фотки некоторых образцов - до сих пор к учениям привлекают, все в рабочем состоянии. Так что справляются, не переживайте. 
  Но это все не так интересно для янки, как порезка стратегов в Полтаве и Узине. А ликвидация объектов С и инфраструктуры частей РВСН и объектов предупреждения и управления на Украине с задушевными беседами их спецов по ликвидации с нашими бывшими спецами по эксплуатации - вот это совсем вкусно. И то-же недорого. Секреты - товар скоропортящийся, не продал ты - продаст сосед - законы рынка...

----------


## Холостяк

Волки позорные! Все продали....

----------


## Холостяк

Видео... Думал покажут про Топ Ган, но....
Есть немного про морских "Агрессоров" это "Adversary"... Причем интересно их летчики выговариваются... Типа "... я не знаю кто будет моим врагом завтра..." о как..., то есть кого ему назначат, хоть это его мама - того он и завалит.... Потом интересный переход - то говорят про "советский", а потом уже резко говоря о настоящем истользуют "русский" в рассказе о врагах.... А то мозги пудрят про "Перезагрузки".... 
Ссылка: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAyHz...layer_embedded#!

----------


## Observer69

> Из Молдавии и с Украины. Ушли с большим количеством ЗИПа за недорого + полные комплекты вооружения + наземные средства обеспечения + спецы по обслуживанию рассказали и показали все что знали - то-же за недорого.


Сказки и легенды первобытных народов  :Smile: 




> Хотя те-же МиГ-и в большом количестве были на вооружении бывших братьев по лагерю, дружно переместившихся в блок. Но янки хотели не экспортные варианты, а базовые.


Аха...
Зачем им всё это надо, если они сразу получили всё, взяв пару машин их Германии и помурыжив их у себя год?




> И техника ПВО отправилась тем-же маршрутом - каждой твари по паре. Тут в теме были фотки некоторых образцов - до сих пор к учениям привлекают, все в рабочем состоянии. Так что справляются, не переживайте.


А что за техника-то??

----------


## Холостяк

> Сказки и легенды первобытных народов  
> Аха...
> Зачем им всё это надо, если они сразу получили всё, взяв пару машин их Германии и помурыжив их у себя год? 
> А что за техника-то??


Откуда такой первобытнознающий выпал!?  

Там ранее на ветке я конкретно постил с фотографиями эти молдаванские МиГи которые продали с "полным комплектом" и "на ходу".. Так же описано как они участвовали в учебных боях в роли "Агрессороа", но в связи с окончанием ресурса их поставили на прикол... Некоторые "на ходу".., там я выкладывал интервью с Неллис где агрессоровец говорит, что на МиГах делают полеты, но очень редко - по особым случаям.... Так же фото на Неллис где молдаванский МиГ-29 стоит для обзора - видна на нем подвеска...
Немцы отдали свои МиГи в Польшу...
Так же как и техника... Там есть фото из "зверинца"....
Это уже все давно обсуждали и уже все выяснено... Просто выпадает из "откуданевозьмись" очередной "знаток" и тупо пукает в лужу своим мозгом...

----------


## Daniyal

> Да, скорее всего 12. Ну и АВАКСу с Японии, наверное, грех не слетать туда. Аляскинские само собой участвуют. Мне вот очень интересно то, будут ли участвовать F-22A с Элмендорфа после столь долгого запрета на полёты?


Сегодня, будучи в Анкоридже, наблюдал полеты F-22 c Элмендорфа, кроме них F-16 летали еще и С-17-й тоже... летают супостаты, активно причем...

----------


## Observer69

> Откуда такой первобытнознающий выпал!?  
> 
> Там ранее на ветке я конкретно постил с фотографиями эти молдаванские МиГи которые продали с "полным комплектом" и "на ходу".. Так же описано как они участвовали в учебных боях в роли "Агрессороа", но в связи с окончанием ресурса их поставили на прикол... Некоторые "на ходу".., там я выкладывал интервью с Неллис где агрессоровец говорит, что на МиГах делают полеты, но очень редко - по особым случаям.... Так же фото на Неллис где молдаванский МиГ-29 стоит для обзора - видна на нем подвеска...
> Немцы отдали свои МиГи в Польшу...
> Так же как и техника... Там есть фото из "зверинца"....
> Это уже все давно обсуждали и уже все выяснено... Просто выпадает из "откуданевозьмись" очередной "знаток" и тупо пукает в лужу своим мозгом...


Спасибо за Ваш титанический труд - копи-паста.
Но приводить здесь ссылки на ту кучу подзаборного мусора, которая валяется по помойкам и на заборах тырнетов, право не стоит.

Для того, чтобы хоть немного понять, что там и как продано молдаванами, надо сначала самому, хотя бы побывать в Маркулештах и посмотреть на это своими глазами, а не гнать пургу рождённую в воспалённых мозгах журналажников.

Потом надо хоть немного изучить вопрос КТО конкретно и для ЧЕГО покупал молдавские машины. Отсюда станет понятна и их судьба. И соответственно сказки станут сказками.

Потом хоть немного надо было поинтересоваться тем КАК появились Миг-29 в ГДР, что это были за машины и что потом получилось после объединении Германии, когда американцы забрали к себе две машины на целый год для исследования. При этом что они там с ними делали, они немцам не рассказывали, что очень обидело немцев вообще-то.
И какую ценность после этого могли представлять для американцев после этого молдавские машины.

ПС
Без обиды, но Вы сейчас похожи на щенка, который впервые вылез из будки и громко лает на весь мир про то как много он узнал.  :Smile:

----------


## Sr10

> Но приводить здесь ссылки на ту кучу подзаборного мусора, которая валяется по помойкам и на заборах тырнетов, право не стоит.
> Для того, чтобы хоть немного понять, что там и как продано молдаванами, надо сначала самому, хотя бы побывать в Маркулештах и посмотреть на это своими глазами, а не гнать пургу рождённую в воспалённых мозгах журналажников.
> Потом надо хоть немного изучить вопрос КТО конкретно и для ЧЕГО покупал молдавские машины. Отсюда станет понятна и их судьба. И соответственно сказки станут сказками.
> Потом хоть немного надо было поинтересоваться тем КАК появились Миг-29 в ГДР, что это были за машины и что потом получилось после объединении Германии, когда американцы забрали к себе две машины на целый год для исследования. При этом что они там с ними делали, они немцам не рассказывали, что очень обидело немцев вообще-то.
> И какую ценность после этого могли представлять для американцев после этого молдавские машины.


Всем, думаю будет интересно узнать подробности про два МиГ-29 из ГДР, которые без спросу забрали у немцев на два года. Страшно даже представить, что там с ними делали эти гадкие янки :( 
Еще более интересно послушать про молдавские МиГи.  Фотки свои выложите, пожалуйста, из Маркулешт, дабы не было сомнений в вашей компетентности в этом вопросе.
Еще про Су-27 украинские расскажите, сколько точно их сейчас в Штатах и что с ними там делают. А то инсайдеры стесняются. Фотки то-же всячески приветствуются.
Развейте сказки, прошу вас, не стесняйтесь. Только аргументировано, пожалуйста.

----------


## Холостяк

> Спасибо за Ваш титанический труд - копи-паста.


Да пожалста! Только я понимаю - это тут у вас сарказм прет... Тока прет он просто не на копипаст, а что деваться некуда уже, так как дырочка на которой сидите слишком мала стала для этого......
Касаемо копипаста, так это нормально - когда ссылки даются или публикуются первоисточник полностью... Тем более я тут полностью журналы сканировал и выставлял... 




> Но приводить здесь ссылки на ту кучу подзаборного мусора, которая валяется по помойкам и на заборах тырнетов, право не стоит..


Ну и где тут ссылку нашли на помойку!? Хотя соглашусь... Вот для меня сайт ВВС США реальная империалистическая помойка!  




> Для того, чтобы хоть немного понять, что там и как продано молдаванами, надо сначала самому, хотя бы побывать в Маркулештах и посмотреть на это своими глазами, а не гнать пургу рождённую в воспалённых мозгах журналажников...


А причем тут журналисты? Тут инфа непосредственно от новых хозяев-покупателей этих самолетов... Которые их лично используют по назначению, то есть летают, участвуют в учебных воздушных боях и даже боеприменяют на полигоне...., о чем открыто говорят...




> Потом надо хоть немного изучить вопрос КТО конкретно и для ЧЕГО покупал молдавские машины. Отсюда станет понятна и их судьба. И соответственно сказки станут сказками....


"Тут Осю понесло!" - это из классики....
Потише указания то давать! А то "надо"... Ничего не надо. Все уже украдено, вернее известно до ваших распоряжений....
Уже давно известно кто, кому и где.... 




> Потом хоть немного надо было поинтересоваться тем КАК появились Миг-29 в ГДР, что это были за машины и что потом получилось после объединении Германии, когда американцы забрали к себе две машины на целый год для исследования. При этом что они там с ними делали, они немцам не рассказывали, что очень обидело немцев вообще-то.
> И какую ценность после этого могли представлять для американцев после этого молдавские машины.....


То же прям раскомановался - "надо"... Ничего не надо! Так как все уже давно известно...
ГэДээРоские машины изготовлены, стояли "на учете" и обслуживались нашим производителем - поэтому знаем, что это были за машины...
Неужели обидело немцев!? Ссылочку на обиженных дайте! Прям любопытно посмотреть их рожи!  




> ПС
> Без обиды, но Вы сейчас похожи на щенка, который впервые вылез из будки и громко лает на весь мир про то как много он узнал.


Ну а вы даже не похожи, так как получится переход на личности, а это просто оскорбление. Похожи, не похожи… Хе-хе-хе! Даже забавно… А вы такой как есть, просто находитесь где-то среди насекомых – между вонючими клопами и такими блестящими зелеными калоедными мухами…, так как в себе воплотили их все качества и повадки. 
Вонючими – потому как вся это вонь даже через монитор чувствуется. Клопами.., так как они все время в складки-щели прячутся их там сложно найти, они оттуда воняют... Они такие плоские, что сложно раздавить – только если сильно придавить… А что с мухами…., так тоже – блеск мыслей в ваших постах прям как зеленый блеск брюшка у мух - он такой же мелкий, как их тельце, и такой же тухлый, но ярко блестит… Ну и по калу.., тут могу точно сказать, что подобный калотоксикоз происходит когда его внутри так много накопилось, что уже не выходит через анальное отверстие и затекает в мозг… Только вот не надо пытаться кормить остальных своим содержимым!

----------


## Tekime

Или всем срач разводить по приколу?

Сегодня вот знаю Авакс на Неллис прошел. В участниках подразделения нет, а во втором и третьем Флэге 960 эскадрилья стоит. Хотя Оклахома в списке присутствует.
Может есть у кого поточнее инфа?

Ещё, вроде бы, техперсонал B-1 тоже прибыл.

----------


## MADMAX

Конечно Авакс участвует. С бортовым номером 75-0558. Ещё южнокорейские F-15 и из Саудовской Аравии.

----------


## sovietjet

Молдова определенно продали МиГ-29 в США. А Украине дает все США хотят. Очень жаль, что Украине беспощадно продают все современные технологии в то же время позволяет США диктовать им режут стратегических бомбардировщиков. Я лично сфотографировал ЧАСТНЫЕ Су-27 и МиГ-29 оба пришли из Украины   ---->>>





Владелец самолета МиГ-29 имеет четыре МиГ-29 общая, два из Украины и два из Кыргызстана. Вот это киргизский...



Вернуться на тему, вот фото, которое я сделал нового F-15 камуфляж прошлой неделе на красный флаг.

----------


## Антон

> 


А у вас есть еще фотографии этого Ф-15?

----------


## sovietjet

Есть!







И не моя

----------


## Холостяк

> Молдова определенно продали МиГ-29 в США. А Украине дает все США хотят. Очень жаль, что Украине беспощадно продают все современные технологии в то же время позволяет США диктовать им режут стратегических бомбардировщиков. Я лично сфотографировал ЧАСТНЫЕ Су-27 и МиГ-29 оба пришли из Украины ---->>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Владелец самолета МиГ-29 имеет четыре МиГ-29 общая, два из Украины и два из Кыргызстана. Вот это киргизский...
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо за фото!
По Украине действительно отвратно... Мне мой бывший сослуживец рассказывал как после развала Союза к ним в Украину в их новый штаб ВВС вильной-незалежной Украины сразу приехали амеры и их допустили к нашим мобилизационным и другим секретным документам..., как они там долго копались-рылись... Рассказывал как его отец - боевой летчик пустил слезу, нет не за то что там свободнее жить стало или с амерами стали "дружить", а то что суки эти руководители продали все и сами с потрохами продались.... Только вот продали все и что, лучше жить стали? Да нефига подобного! Хотя - тот кто персонально продавал, тот и живет хорошо, а на Украину и народец им пофигу....

----------


## Антон

> Есть!


Спасибо! :Wink:  давно искал фото подобного плана.

----------


## Tekime

По теме:
USAF Raptors train with Eurofighters at Red Flag-Alaska

Странно, что майор пишет о первом участии F-22 в "Аляске".
В 2010 году они были в составе участников дважды (2 и 4 учения).

----------


## MADMAX

Возможно он имел в виду что рапторы в первый раз с еврофайтерами на данном учении участвуют...

----------


## Tekime

> Возможно он имел в виду что рапторы в первый раз с еврофайтерами на данном учении участвуют...


Вроде бы действительно первый раз:




> Airmen of the 525th Fighter Squadron, 3rd Wing, and its associate Air Force Reserve unit, the 302nd Fighter Squadron flew the F-22 Raptor in its first Multi-national Red Flag-Alaska exercise, June 6-22.
> This is the first time F-22s have participated in a Tier 2 or multi-national Red Flag-Alaska.
> The Raptors cleared the skies of simulated enemy forces and provided security for Australian, German, Japanese, Polish, and North Atlantic Treaty Organization aircraft.


Пруф.

----------


## Tekime

Здесь много интересного:
Red Flag-Alaska 12-2 | Facebook

----------


## sovietjet

ВВС России примут участие в учениях Red Flag

----------


## MADMAX

Интересно будет посмотреть...

----------


## sovietjet

Некоторые из моих фотографий с текущей "Красный Флаг" 13-2:

----------


## lindr

> Я лично сфотографировал ЧАСТНЫЕ Су-27 и МиГ-29 оба пришли из Украины


Это только вершина айсберга, у меня есть данные по всем поставкам военно-технического имущества из Украины в США за 1999-2012 (таможенные базы) 

Были переданы:  все БРЭО Су-27 с документацией, поблочно, части ЗРК БУК, С-300, ОСА АКМ, ракеты ко всем комплексам ПВО с документацией, ПЗРК и ракеты к ним и т.д. всего за 10 лет несколько сотен, тысяча наименований. Все в таможенных документах писалось открыто с децимальными номерами и кратким описанием назначения блока.

Вот навскидку 2011 год, антенна, блоки СУВ...

14.12.2011
1.ТВП. Комплект агрегатів та блоків літака Су-27УБ згідно з комплектувальною відомістю
                №USE-20.1-68-К/КЕ-11-1:  Виріб Н001:  - антена Н001-01А -2 шт.,  - пульт керування Н001, СУВ Н001-16Б -2
                шт.,  - блок перетворення Н001-25М -4 шт.,

Отправитель     "ДК ""Укрспецекспорт"""
Получатель      Департамент Військово-повітряних сил США
Стоимость       6232122 Грн

2005: длинный список поставок частей ЗРК 1.ТВП.Запчастини для систем ППО:9А330 {"тор" примечание мое}, 9К33М3{"Оса"},1Л13-3{"Небо"},9С18М1{БУК}:.....

Компанія"AITCO-Atlas International CO."35758,114Madison Avenue,Madison Alabama,P.O.Box 141 США.

*И.Т.Д. И.Т.П.*

----------


## Холостяк

> Это только вершина айсберга, у меня есть данные по всем поставкам военно-технического имущества из Украины в США за 1999-2012 (таможенные базы) 
> 
> Были переданы:  все БРЭО Су-27 с документацией, поблочно, части ЗРК БУК, С-300, ОСА АКМ, ракеты ко всем комплексам ПВО с документацией, ПЗРК и ракеты к ним и т.д. всего за 10 лет несколько сотен, тысяча наименований. Все в таможенных документах писалось открыто с децимальными номерами и кратким описанием назначения блока.
> 
> Вот навскидку 2011 год, антенна, блоки СУВ...
> 
> 14.12.2011
> 1.ТВП. Комплект агрегатів та блоків літака Су-27УБ згідно з комплектувальною відомістю
>                 №USE-20.1-68-К/КЕ-11-1:  Виріб Н001:  - антена Н001-01А -2 шт.,  - пульт керування Н001, СУВ Н001-16Б -2
> ...

----------


## Sr10

> Все в таможенных документах писалось открыто с децимальными номерами и кратким описанием назначения блока.


А что скрывать-то ?  
Нормальная коммерческая сделка – один продает, другой покупает.  Им-же там у себя всю эту технику надо поддерживать в рабочем состоянии. Почему-то у некоторых товарищей вызывает недоверие факт наличия на американском полигоне даже заурядного БУКа, высказывались предположения что это чуть-ли не макет..
Наверное, эти товарищи пребывают в неведении относительно того, кто и как ликвидировал объекты РВСН на Украине, и  утилизировал стратегов в Прилуках. Может оно к лучшему; “во многих знаниях многие печали...”

----------


## skynomad

Да уж теперь -то ,что плакать. Мало нас ,что ли предавали.

----------


## FLOGGER

Так наши и сами С-300 амерам продали.

----------


## lindr

Тут есть еще один аспект, по объективным причинам мы зависим от поставок электронных компонентов из Украины.

Вот пара записей записей из поставок из Украины в Россию в 2012

*Есть пища для размышлений...*

"1. ТВП.Виріб СУРА-М  -1шт,(комплект)  *****.*******.*** ТУ. Заводський номер:  170****. Нашоломна система  цілевказування на ціль. Входить до  складу авіаційного устаткування літака  СУ-35 для визначення кутових координат  візуально спостерігаємого об....

1. ТВП.Виріб СУРА-М  -2шт,(комплекти)  *****.*******.***ТУ. Заводські номери:  170****, 170**** Нашоломна система  цілевказування на ціль. Входить до  складу авіаційного устаткування літака  Су-30СМ для визначення кутових координат  візуально спостер

Раньше Шел только Вариант К (и сейчас идет)

"1. ТВП.Виріб СУРА-К -2шт.(комплекти)  заводські номери: 170****, 170****.  ****.******.***-*** ТУ. Використовуються  в складі бортового устаткування літака  Су-30МК2, та Су-30МКК, для визначення  кутових координат візуально  спостерігаємого об""єкту."

----------


## skynomad

Прямо козявит меня почему -то от слова литак

----------


## lont

Идет Красный флаг 13 - 3 ... Кто-нибудь заметил что-то необычное?

----------


## Иваныч

Похоже американцы потихоньку  переворужаются на советскую авиатехнику и средства ПВО.
Не дураки!

----------


## Sr10

> Идет Красный флаг 13 - 3 ... Кто-нибудь заметил что-то необычное?


А что там ?

----------


## lont

> А что там ?


давно не смотрел за ним, может за последние пару лет что-то изменилось...  ну хотя бы по продолжительности в два раза дольше, чем рф 13-2.. 
Может кто знает, какие вопросы на первой неделе отрабатывали, какие - на второй ?

----------


## Sr10

> давно не смотрел за ним, может за последние пару лет что-то изменилось...  ну хотя бы по продолжительности в два раза дольше, чем рф 13-2..


Понятно. А то недавно в соседней ветке постили газетную инфу что Ред Флаги сократят... секвестр там, дефолт... и вообще :"все пропало, шеф! все пропало ! гипс снимают, клиент уезжает..." :)

----------


## lont

> Понятно. А то недавно в соседней ветке постили газетную инфу что Ред Флаги сократят... секвестр там, дефолт... и вообще :"все пропало, шеф! все пропало ! гипс снимают, клиент уезжает..." :)


дам им этот секвестр до одного места... у них акции сейчас на максимумах находятся, а наши акции ниже плинтуса... (многие чуть ли не на исторических минимумах, если не считать 2008 год)  Они денег напечатают и по х... им на всё..

----------


## Sr10

> дам им этот секвестр до одного места...


Мой пост содержал некоторую долю сарказма ;)

----------


## lont

т.е. здесь особо никто не смотрит за Красными Флагами ...

----------


## Sr10

> т.е. здесь особо никто не смотрит за Красными Флагами ...


А как за ними смотреть?  
Через какое-то время инсайдеры поделяться впечатлениями и фотками, если сочтут нужным, и в рамках приличий... После Dozer incident даже такие разговоры ушли с форумов в закрытые рассылки... Ну официальная хроника будет доступна.

----------


## skynomad

> А как за ними смотреть?  
> Через какое-то время инсайдеры поделяться впечатлениями и фотками, если сочтут нужным, и в рамках приличий... После Dozer incident даже такие разговоры ушли с форумов в закрытые рассылки... Ну официальная хроника будет доступна.


Я извиняюсь, а "  Dozer incident " - это что такое?

----------


## lont

> А как за ними смотреть?


ну хотя бы за ссылками официальными

----------


## lont

никто не заметил на рф 13-3  самолетов B-1B? ... вроде в официальном составе участников они есть а на фото вроде как нет

----------


## Let_nab

*F-35A доказал свою эффективность*

F-35A доказал свою эффективность | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

Новейшие американские истребители F-35A Lightning II показали свои боевые возможности. Вчера, 16 февраля, командование ВВС США объявило результаты международных учений Red Flag 17–1, проходивших в штате Невада с 23 января по 10 февраля.

Во время учебных боёв пилоты истребителей F-35A «сбили» 145 самолётов противников, в качестве которых выступали истребители F-16. Их собственные «потери» при этом составили 7 единиц. Таким образом, общий счёт учебных воздушных боёв составил 15:1 в пользу F-35A. Представители ВВС США указывают на то, что все семь «потерянных» самолётов пришлись на столкновения в условиях прямой видимости. Когда бои велись на средних и больших дистанциях, потерь среди самолётов пятого поколения не было.

Red Flag 17–1 — первые учения, в которых истребители F-35A Lightning II были задействованы как полноценные боевые единицы (истребитель приняли на вооружение в августе 2016 года). Всего за время учений пилоты совершили более сотни вылетов, и ни один из них не был отменён по техническим причинам (для самолётов четвёртого поколения процент боеготовности составил 70–85%).

При этом в ВВС США не планируют активно использовать F-35A в воздушных боях. По расчётам военного командования, эти самолёты будут действовать совместно с F-22, поражая наземные цели (прежде всего системы ПВО). Во время учений Red Flag 17–1 пилоты истребителей F-35A и F-22 отрабатывали поражение систем ПВО, уничтожив 49 целей и использовав всего 51 высокоточный боеприпас (ракеты и бомбы).

«Я летал в группе из четырёх истребителей F-35A, которой было необходимо уничтожить вражеские пусковые установки для ракет класса «поверхность-воздух». Для поражения пяти целей нам потребовалось всего 15 минут, при этом мы не потеряли ни одного самолёта, оставшись незамеченными для противника. Было здорово летать прямо над противником, зная, что мы невидимы для него», — рассказал майор Джеймс Шмидт, бывший пилот штурмовика А-10.

Авиационные учения Red Flag проводятся в США ежегодно, начиная с 1976 года. В полётах, которые проходят в обстановке, максимально приближенной к боевой, задействованы авиатехника ВВС, ВМС и Корпуса морской пехоты США. В последние годы эти учения стали международными, в них принимают участие военно-воздушные силы стран НАТО, а также союзных государств.

----------


## Let_nab

"Агрессоры" сейчас вновь актуальны, даже "горячие".
В свежем официальном журнале ВВС США "Air Force Magazine" о них вышла статья:


*USAF's Aggressors*

For 45 years, fighter pilots have learned to survive by getting beaten up by “Red Air.” 
Almost continuously since 1972, the Aggressors have been the Air Force’s in-house sparring partners. These pilots, expert in both US and adversary tactics, give the service’s fighter units a heavy dose of realism in air exercises. Their success is indisputable: Since their founding, no USAF aircraft has lost a dogfight, in dozens of real-world engagements.

Thousands of aviators, from USAF and scores of guest countries, have tangled with the Aggressors and emerged as better pilots, having received from them a graduate course in basic fighter maneuvers and dissimilar air combat training (DACT). Before ever engaging in a real dogfight, these students have been stressed by the best. Knowing the sights, sounds, and sensations of a thoroughly realistic engagement, the younger pilots emerge seasoned enough to avoid beginner’s mistakes in real war, and with newfound lethal proficiency. 

The Aggressors were an answer to the dismal results of air-to-air combat in Vietnam, where the service lost almost as many fights as it won. The track record was a big step down from USAF’s performance in the Korean War, where it had enjoyed a kill ratio of 10 to one—and even higher by some counts.

A study called Red Baron was ordered to find out why the Air Force edge had slipped so badly. In multiple volumes, it scrutinized every air-to-air experience in Vietnam, considering everything from rules of engagement to the combat loads being carried by the fighters to tactics and the training pilots had received.

What it all boiled down to was that USAF fighter pilots had not been prepared for the kind of air combat they encountered in Vietnam. They had practiced for missile warfare at long distances, but the rules of engagement often dictated visual target identification, forcing combat at close range. At that proximity, heavy Air Force F-105s and F-4s struggled against quick and light Soviet-built MiG-17s and MiG-21s. 

Moreover, fighter training in the 1960s had often emphasized not only bombing but, in some cases, nuclear attack. The machines had been shaped by the nuclear mission, offering limited agility, and the pilots usually trained against squadron mates flying nearly identical aircraft. Given that the aircraft and tactics in these practice dogfights were the same, the value of the training was limited. In real air-to-air warfare over Vietnam, pilots had labored to maximize the advantages of their own jets while exploiting the shortcomings of their adversaries’ machines. The enemy also closely coordinated his aircraft and surface-based anti-aircraft guns and missiles, creating a layered and complex environment in which to fight.

The Navy, similarly smarting from a poor showing in Vietnam, did its own study and came up with a program called Top Gun. It emphasized a return to close-in dogfight training—against dissimilar aircraft—and was taught by pilots who’d had the most success in modern jet combat. Top Gun started in 1969, and in the few years remaining in the Vietnam conflict, the Navy saw a sharp uptick in the dogfight kill ratio. Red Baron came to a similar conclusion, and the Air Force launched its own Aggressor squadron in 1972.

The first of these was the 64th Aggressor Squadron (AGRS), based at Nellis AFB, Nev. It was equipped with the T-38 Talon. Although almost every fighter pilot in the Air Force had trained on the T-38, it was chosen because of its small size, different handling qualities from the big fighters then in service, and the fact that it was already in the inventory, making it an affordable platform. Hard to see and similar in performance to the small Soviet fighters, the T-38 made a good adversary. 

A few years later, after the fall of Saigon, F-5E Tiger IIs that had been meant to serve with the South Vietnamese air force were redirected to the Aggressors. Agile, difficult to spot, and relatively inexpensive to operate, the F-5Es were a good choice for the Aggressors, with performance not unlike that of the MiG-21, then the most ubiquitous fighter in Soviet Bloc air forces. 

The Aggressor program arrived too late to make much difference in the Air Force’s performance in Vietnam, but pilots who came up against the Aggressors swore by the experience, and the program was expanded. In 1975, a second squadron was added—the 65th Aggressor Squadron, also based at Nellis—and in 1976, two more units were stood up. These were at Clark AB, Philippines (the 26th AGRS), and at RAF Alconbury, UK (the 527th AS). The latter two units did “road shows,” traveling around their respective theaters to tangle with frontline units.
Aggressors adopted Soviet-style tactics and procedures, becoming experts in how the Soviet Union and its client states (such as Iraq) used their fighters in collaboration with ground control units. They carried this impersonation to the point of adopting Soviet-style name badges and helmets, their squadron ready rooms festooned with Russian propaganda posters labeled with Cyrillic lettering.

The jets themselves were painted to mimic Soviet aircraft and those of Soviet Bloc countries, wearing schemes known as “Flogger” and, later, “Flanker.” Some schemes were generic and went by names such as “Lizard,” “Pumpkin,” and “Grape,” but others were clearly meant to suggest specific aircraft of the air arms of dozens of adversary and nonaligned countries.

Three years after the Aggressors first stood up, the Air Force—again relying on Red Baron and subsequent studies—launched the Red Flag series of exercises, aimed at giving combat pilots experience participating in a large-scale air operation with many elements. Red Baron had concluded that once a pilot had survived 10 combat missions, his life expectancy increased sharply. Red Flag simulated those first 10 missions in a controlled environment before the pilots flew their first real-world combat mission.

So effective were the Aggressors, even against vastly superior aircraft like the F-15, that for a time in the 1970s Congress dallied with the idea of buying vast numbers of inexpensive F-5Es rather than pricey F-15s. Air Force leaders patiently explained that the F-15s lost early engagements with the Aggressors because Eagle pilots were not yet proficient in DACT.

After training with the Aggressors and in Red Flag, the F-15 pilots became unbeatable, however. The F-15, in fact, was designed around lessons learned from the Red Baron study: It was a machine designed exclusively to achieve air superiority, with excellent maneuverability, speed, acceleration, radar range, and visibility for the pilot. In US and foreign service, the F-15 has racked up more than 100 dogfight victories over nearly 40 years, without any losses.

USAF’s heavily one-sided victory during the first Gulf War in 1991 validated the success of the Aggressors and Red Flag. Many pilots even reported that the reality of combat did not quite match the stress and challenge they had faced during training in Red Flag.

Red Eagles

In parallel with the Aggressor program, the Air Force wanted more information about the aircraft it would face in combat. In the 1970s, USAF began secretly acquiring Soviet-designed fighters from Israel—which had captured them in wars with Egypt and other Middle East adversaries—and from Soviet client states willing to either sell or lend aircraft to the US for evaluation. This was not a new idea: During the Korean War, a North Korean pilot had defected with his MiG-15, and none other than Chuck Yeager, the pilot who first flew faster than sound, was chosen to fly it and discover its secrets.

The first MiG-21 was acquired under a program called Have Doughnut, and what was learned from this aircraft was translated into how Aggressor F-5E pilots would maneuver their aircraft in mock dogfights with USAF fighters. Other aircraft followed, including MiG-23s and MiG-27s. 

A secret squadron, dubbed the Red Eagles, was charged with obtaining these aircraft, learning their capabilities, and flying them against frontline USAF fighters to find the best tactics to defeat them. The overall program, declassified in 2006, was known as Constant Peg, and thousands of USAF, Navy, and Marine Corps fighter pilots were exposed to real Soviet-designed aircraft in secret drills over restricted areas of USAF’s Nevada test ranges. 

As the threat posed by the Soviet Union declined in the late 1980s, and the F-5Es began to suffer from structural stress due to heavy usage, the 65th Aggressor Squadron was stood down in 1989. However, as Russia began to restore its air force in the early 2000s and field a growing number of combat-capable aircraft in the Su-27 Flanker family, the 65th was reactivated in 2005 and equipped with F-15 Eagles. These aircraft simulated top-line Russian and Chinese aircraft, as China had bought and license-built variants of the Flanker. As opponents, these F-15s also helped evaluate and refine the capabilities of the F-22 and F-35. 

Meanwhile, F-16s were brought in as Aggressors to replace the F-5E starting in 1988. The initial aircraft were F-16As drawn from existing squadrons but units were later equipped with newer F-16C/Ds.

Red Flag Goes North

Together, the F-15s and F-16s form the core of opposition forces in Red Flag wargames. In 2006, Red Flag was franchised, and the regular Cope Thunder exercise held in Alaska was renamed Red Flag-Alaska.
The 18th Aggressor Squadron and its F-16s became the resident Red Air at Eielson AFB, Alaska, while the 64th AGRS flew F-16s at Nellis.

In recent years, budget cuts and the evolution of Red Flag brought more churn to the Aggressor community. In the wake of the 2013 budgetary debacle of sequester that grounded many USAF fighter squadrons, the 65th inactivated on Sept. 26, 2015, giving up its F-15s to Air National Guard units.

At the same time, Air Combat Command was beginning to envision a new kind of Red Flag—one still having a substantial live-fly element, but heavily supplemented with virtual elements and simulation. Though F-22s and (as of January) F-35s participate in Red Flags, the true scope of what they can do must be hidden from potential opponents closely monitoring the wargames. As a result, Red Flag will move increasingly into the virtual realm.

For the moment, however, no one has forecast a time when the live-fly Aggressors will disappear, completely replaced by phantom digital aircraft on a virtual battlefield. Exposing fighter pilots to the physical experience of skilled “bad guys” in real aircraft will likely remain an Air Force priority.


Машинный перевод:

*Агрессоры из ВВС США.*

В течение 45 лет летчики-истребители учились выживать, будучи избитым “Красным Воздухом”. 

Почти постоянно с 1972, Агрессоры были внутренними спарринг-партнерами Военно-Воздушных сил. Эти пилоты, эксперт и в США и в антагонистической тактике, дают отделениям борца службы тяжелую дозу реализма в воздушных маневрах. Их успех бесспорен: Начиная с их основания никакой самолет USAF не потерял драку в десятках реальных обязательств.

Тысячи летчиков, от USAF и множества стран гостя, ругались с Агрессорами и появились в качестве лучших пилотов, получив от них курс выпускника в основных маневрах борца и отличающемся воздушном боевом обучении (DACT). Перед когда-либо привлечением в реальную драку эти студенты были напряжены лучшим. Зная достопримечательности, звуки и сенсации полностью реалистического обязательства, младшие пилоты появляются достаточно закаленные для предотвращения ошибок новичка в реальной войне, и с новооткрытым смертельным мастерством.

Агрессоры были ответом на мрачные результаты боя воздух-воздух во Вьетнаме, где обслуживание потеряло почти столько поединков, сколько это победило. Послужной список был большим шагом вниз от производительности USAF’s в Корейской войне, где это обладало отношением убийства 10 к одному - и еще выше некоторым количеством.
Исследование звонило, Красному Барону приказали узнать, почему край Военно-Воздушных сил уменьшился так плохо. В многократных объемах это тщательно исследовало каждый опыт воздух-воздух во Вьетнаме, рассматривая все от правил применения силы до боевых загрузок, несомых борцами тактике, и пилоты - инструкторы получили.
То, к чему все это свелось, было то, что летчики-истребители USAF не были подготовлены к виду воздушного боя, с которым они столкнулись во Вьетнаме. Они практиковали для ракетной войны на больших расстояниях, но правила применения силы часто диктовали визуальную целевую идентификацию, вызывая бой вблизи. В той близости тяжелые Военно-Воздушные силы F-105s и F-4s боролись против быстрых и легких построенных Советом 17 MIG и 21 MIG.

Кроме того, обучение борца в 1960-х часто подчеркивало не только взрыв, но и, в некоторых случаях, ядерный удар. Машины были сформированы ядерной миссией, предложив ограниченную гибкость и пилотов, обычно обучаемых против помощников подразделения, управляющих почти идентичным самолетом. Учитывая, что самолет и тактика в этих драках практики были тем же, величина обучения была ограничена. В реальной войне воздух-воздух по Вьетнаму пилоты трудились для максимизации преимуществ их собственных самолетов при эксплуатации недостатков машин их противников. Враг также тесно скоординировал свой самолет и поверхностные зенитные орудия и ракеты, создав многоуровневую и сложную среду, в которой можно бороться.

Военно-морской флот, так же страдающий от плохого показа во Вьетнаме, сделал свое собственное исследование и придумал программу под названием Лучший стрелок. Это подчеркнуло возвращение для включения обучения драки - против отличающегося самолета - и преподавалось пилотами, у которых был наибольший успех в современном реактивном бою. Лучший стрелок запустил в 1969, и через несколько лет, оставаясь в конфликте во Вьетнаме, военно-морской флот видел, что острый рост в драке убил отношение. Красный Барон пришел к подобному заключению, и Военно-Воздушные силы запустили свое собственное подразделение Агрессора в 1972.

Первым из них было 64-е Подразделение Агрессора (AGRS), базирующийся в Nellis AFB, Невада. Это было оборудовано Когтем T-38. Несмотря на то, что почти каждый летчик-истребитель в Военно-Воздушных силах обучался на T-38, они были выбраны из-за его небольшого размера, различных пилотажных характеристик от крупных борцов тогда в обслуживании и того, что это уже было в материально-технических ресурсах, делая его доступной платформой. Трудно для наблюдения и подобный в производительности маленьким советским борцам T-38 сделал хорошего противника. 

Несколько лет спустя, после падения Сайгона, Тигр F-5E IIs, предназначавшийся для обслуживания с Южными вьетнамскими Военно-Воздушными силами, был перенаправлен Агрессорам. Проворный, трудный определить, и относительно недорогой для работы F-5Es были хорошим выбором для Агрессоров, с производительностью, мало чем отличающейся от того из MiG 21, тогда самый вездесущий борец в советском Блоке Военно-Воздушные силы. 

Программа Агрессора прибыла слишком поздно, чтобы иметь много значения в производительности Военно-Воздушных сил во Вьетнаме, но пилоты, натолкнувшиеся на Агрессоров, клялись опытом, и программа была расширена. В 1975 второе подразделение было добавлено - 65-е Подразделение Агрессора, также базирующееся в Nellis - и в 1976, встались еще две единицы. Они были в Кларке АБЕ, Филиппины (26-й AGRS), и в RAF Олконбери, Великобритания (527-й AS). Последние две единицы сделали «гастрольные представления», перемещающиеся вокруг их соответствующих театров для путаницы с пограничными единицами.

Агрессоры приняли тактику советского стиля и процедуры, став экспертами в том, как Советский Союз и его государства клиента (такие как Ирак) использовали их борцов в сотрудничестве с единицами наземного управления. Они несли это олицетворение на грани принятия бейджей советского стиля и шлемов, их подразделение готовые комнаты, украшенные российскими пропагандистскими плакатами, маркированными кириллической надписью.

Сами самолеты были покрашены для имитации советского самолета и тех из советских стран Блока, нося схемы, известные как «Плоский деревянный бочарный молоток» и, позже, «Прикрывающее фланг укрепление». Некоторые схемы были универсальны и прошли мимо имен, таких как «Ящерица», «Тыква» и «Виноград», но другие были ясно предназначены для предложения определенного самолета воздушных сил десятков противника и неприсоединившихся стран.

Спустя три года после того, как Агрессоры сначала встали, Военно-Воздушные силы - снова доверие Красному Барону и последующим исследованиям - запустило Красный ряд Флага упражнений, нацеленный на предоставление боевых пилотов испытывают участие в крупномасштабной воздушной операции со многими элементами. Красный Барон пришел к заключению, что однажды пилот пережил 10 боевых миссий, его продолжительность жизни, увеличенная резко. Красный Флаг моделировал те первые 10 миссий в регулируемой среде, прежде чем пилоты управляли своей первой реальной боевой миссией.

Настолько эффективный были Агрессоры, даже против значительно превосходящего самолета как F-15, что какое-то время в Конгрессе 1970-х, тратившем впустую с идеей купить огромное количество недорогого F-5Es, а не дорогих F-15. Лидеры Военно-Воздушных сил терпеливо объяснили, что F-15 потеряли раннее сотрудничество с Агрессорами, потому что Орлиные пилоты еще не были опытными в DACT.

После обучения с Агрессорами и в Красном Флаге, пилоты F-15 стали непобедимыми, как бы то ни было. F-15, на самом деле, был разработан вокруг уроков, извлеченных из Красного исследования Барона: Это была машина, разработанная исключительно для достижения превосходства в воздухе, с превосходной маневренностью, скоростью, ускорением, радарным диапазоном и видимостью для пилота. В США и дипломатическая служба, F-15 мучил больше чем 100 побед драки почти за 40 лет без любых потерь.
USAF’s в большой степени односторонняя победа во время первой войны в Персидском заливе в 1991 утвердили успех Агрессоров и Красного Флага. Многие пилоты даже сообщили, что действительность боя действительно не совсем соответствовала напряжение и бросала вызов, они столкнулись во время обучения в Красном Флаге.

Красные орлы

Параллельно с программой Агрессора Военно-Воздушные силы хотели больше информации о самолете, с которым это будет стоять в бою. В 1970-х USAF начали тайно приобретать разработанные Советом истребители от Израиля - который захватил их в войнах с Египтом и других ближневосточных противниках - и от советского клиента указывает готовый или продать или предоставить самолет США для оценки. Это не было новой идеей: Во время Корейской войны северокорейский пилот дезертировал со своим MiG 15 и никем другим, чем Чак Ииджер, пилот, сначала летевший быстрее, чем звук, был выбран, чтобы управлять им и обнаружить его тайны.

Первый MiG 21 был приобретен в соответствии с программой под названием, Имеют Пончик, и что было усвоено из этого самолета, был переведен на то, как Агрессор пилоты F-5E выведет их самолет в ложных драках с борцами USAF. Другой сопровождаемый самолет, включая 23 MIG и 27 MIG.

Секретное подразделение, названное Красные Орлы, было обвинено в получении этих самолетов, изучении их возможностей и полете ими против линии фронта борцы USAF, чтобы найти, что лучшая тактика побеждает их. Полная программа, рассекреченная в 2006, была известна как Констант Пег, и тысячи USAF, военно-морской флот, и летчики-истребители Корпуса морской пехоты были подвергнуты реальному разработанному Советом самолету в секретных сверлах по ограниченным районам USAF’s Невадские испытательные диапазоны.

Поскольку угроза, представленная Советским Союзом, уменьшенным в конце 1980-х и F-5Es, начала страдать от структурного напряжения из-за тяжелого использования, 65-е Подразделение Агрессора было уступлено в 1989. Однако, поскольку Россия начала восстанавливать свои Военно-Воздушные силы в начале 2000-х и выставлять растущее число способного к бою самолета в семье Flanker Су-27, 65-е было повторно активировано в 2005 и оборудовано Орлами F-15. Эти самолеты моделировали известный российский и китайский самолет, поскольку Китай купил и построил из лицензии варианты Прикрывающего фланг укрепления. Как противники, эти F-15 также помогли оценить и усовершенствовать возможности F-22 и F-35.

Между тем F-16 были введены как Агрессоры для замены F-5E, запускающегося в 1988. Начальные самолеты были F-16As, оттянутым из существующих подразделений, но единицы были позже оборудованы более новым F-16C/Ds.

Красный флаг идет на север

Вместе, F-15 и F-16 формируют ядро оппозиционных сил в Красном Флаге wargames. В 2006 Красному Флагу предоставили лицензию, и регулярное осуществление Грома Покрова, проводимое на Аляске, было переименовано в Красную Аляску Флага.

18-е Подразделение Агрессора и его F-16 стали резидентским Красным Воздухом в Эйелсоне AFB, Аляска, в то время как 64-й AGRS управлял F-16 в Nellis.
В последние годы сокращения бюджета и эволюция Красного Флага принесли больше маслобойки сообществу Агрессора. В связи с бюджетным разгромом 2013 года изолируют, который основал многие эскадрильи истребителей USAF, 65-е, деактивированное 26 сентября 2015, бросив его F-15 к Воздушным единицам Национальной гвардии.
В то же время Воздушное Боевое командование начинало предполагать новый вид Красного Флага - одно все еще наличие существенного элемента живой мухи, но в большой степени добавленный с виртуальными элементами и моделированием. Хотя F-22 и (по состоянию на январь) F-35 участвуют в Красных Флагах, истинном объеме того, что они могут сделать, должен быть скрыт от потенциальных противников, тесно контролирующих wargames. В результате Красный Флаг будет все больше и больше перемещаться в виртуальную сферу.

В настоящий момент, однако, никто не предсказал время, когда Агрессоры живой мухи исчезнут, полностью замененные фантомным цифровым самолетом на виртуальном поле битвы. Демонстрация летчиков-истребителей к физическому опыту квалифицированных “плохих парней” в реальном самолете, вероятно, останется приоритетом Военно-Воздушных сил.

















Про кого же ещё могут писать американцы в своих журналах? Естественно про нас - ВКС России! Больше никто не удостаивается такой радости. 
Из этого же журнала неполные статьи:

----------


## Let_nab

*Таинственное крушение российского истребителя в США: данные об инциденте засекречены*

В воздушном бою над американским штатом Невада во время учений разбился российский истребитель Су-27. Летчик погиб.
Первоисточником информации стало издание Aviation week. По его данным, катастрофа произошла в закрытой зоне «Зоне 51» в районе секретной армейской базы США. Самолет принадлежал эскадрилье Red Hat («Красные шапки») - спецподразделению ВВС США, которое еще именуют «Агрессоры», так как оно проводят испытаниями различных марок самолетов предполагаемого противника, отрабатывая на них воздушные бои. В частности, это касается российских истребителей МиГ-29 и Су-27.

В результате имитации одного из таких боев между американским F-16 и российским Су-27, погиб 44-летний подполковник ВВС США Эрик Шульц, который был командиром эскадрильи Red Hat. Данные о происшествии армейским командованием сразу же были засекречены.

Об этой воинской части вообще известно не много. Так, например, в авторитетном авиационном журнале Air Forces Monthly в 2016 году появилась фотография нашего Су-27 с подписью «Воздушный бой Су-27 (Flanker) и F-16 над озером Грум-Лейк». Это как раз то место, где расположена секретная «Зона 51». На фото было четко видно, как проводят воздушные маневры одноместный российский самолет Су-27 и американский истребитель F-16.

Тогда ряд экспертов задался вопросом: как этот российский истребитель попали в Неваду? В частности, выяснилось, что несколько таких машин выкупила компания Tac-Air. Правда, из открытых источников следовало, что у нее имеется только «спарка» Су-27УБ, то есть учебная машина, а на фото было четко видно, что в бою участвует одноместная машина.

Однако, как известно, еще в 1996 году два Су-27 Штаты купили у белорусов. Потом, уже в начале 2000-х годов, еще три машины им продал Киев. Среди них были две «спарки» Су-27УБ и один Су-27П.

После этого США неоднократно пытались пополнить свой авиапарк российскими машинами, используя самые разные схемы. Например, приобретая самолеты у бывших и нынешних российских союзников, которым мы сами продали это вооружение.

И вот теперь, если верить тому, что сообщают американские СМИ, Пентагон, видимо, потерял единственный имеющийся у них образец одноместного Су-27. В авиапарке ВВС США в лучшем случае (если их до сих пор не разобрали на запчасти) остались только «спарки». На них, конечно, тоже можно отрабатывать элементы воздушного боя, но это будет не вполне корректно. Так что техническая потеря, не считая еще потери опытного летчика, для ВВС США произошла весьма ощутимая.







..............................................

*СМИ рассказали о таинственной катастрофе советского истребителя близ Зоны 51* 

Ссылка - СМИ рассказали о таинственной катастрофе советского истребителя близ Зоны 51

Самолетом ВВС США, который разбился 5 сентября в штате Невада, мог быть истребитель иностранного производства. Об этом пишет Aviation Week.

Инцидент произошел примерно в 160 километрах к северо-западу от авиабазы Неллис, которая находится неподалеку от Лас-Вегаса. В этом же направлении расположено удаленное подразделение авиабазы Эдвардс, более известно как Зона 51. На этой базе разрабатываются и тестируются летательные аппараты нового типа.

Пресс-служба авиабазы в своем релизе объявила о самом инциденте, а также о том, что в результате катастрофы, произошедшей во время тренировочного задания, погиб подполковник Эрик Шульц (Eric Schultz). Военные не уточнили ни обстоятельства ЧП, ни какую-либо информацию о разбившемся самолете.

Скудность предоставленных официальных сведений Aviation Week объясняет тем, что Шульц, по данным источников ресурса, командовал эскадрильей, которая занимается испытаниями зарубежной техники. Popular Mechanics напоминает, что в распоряжении этого подразделения есть ряд самолетов советского производства, в том числе истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-29 и несколько машин, построенных компанией «Сухой». По предположению издания, в ходе выполнения тренировочного задания Шульц мог пилотировать истребитель Су-27 (согласно открытым данным, два таких самолета, проданных Украиной, находятся в частном пользовании в США).

----------


## Let_nab

Обращу внимание на очередную статью в официальных американских СМИ про «Агрессоров», то есть само собой затрагивающих и нас с вами.

*«АГРЕССОРЫ»
«Плохие парни» дают в полной мере ощутить вкус воздушного боя участникам учений «Красный Флаг».*

Ссылка - http://airman.dodlive.mil/2016/11/10/the-aggressors/

Используйте онлайн перевод!

При этом не могу не отметить важные моменты по тексту.
Прежде всего слова капитана Даниэль Эслер (женщина!) – _«…Серп и молот на Красном флаге бывшего Советского Союза… - … это, безусловно, является символом уважения во всех Военно-воздушных силах… Красная Звезда, … высший символ угрозы, что США может ощутить…»_

Тут можно слегка отступить от темы фразой «ябвдул» этой капитанше…

Вот так то! До настоящего времени.., фактически официальное признание единственного достойного противника Америки. Только это одно вызывает к американцам признание, что наши символы не оскверняют.., а в остальном - …

Интересен принцип учений – обучаться на своих ошибках, искать ошибки у противника и побеждать его - найдя у него, т.е. воспользовавшись его ошибкой… 

_«…Красная Звезда и желтый цвет серпа и молота символизирует Советский союз - противника США во время "холодной войны"…»_
Ммм да… Вот тут посмотрел рядом – а они там и сейчас наши российские самолёты помечают «Красной Звездой», что мол «перехватили»… 
Так значит достойно наши «звёздочку» несут и не роняют! Так держать!

----------


## OKA

> ...Прежде всего слова капитана Даниэль Эслер (женщина!) – [I][COLOR="#FF0000"]«…Серп и молот на Красном флаге бывшего Советского Союза… - … это, безусловно, является символом уважения во всех Военно-воздушных силах… Красная Звезда, … высший символ угрозы, что США может ощутить…»
> 
> «…Красная Звезда и желтый цвет серпа и молота символизирует Советский союз - противника США во время "холодной войны"…»..


Звёзд красных и серпов с молотами полно, например))

"Флаги КНР: НОАК (Национально-освободительная армия Китая), КНР и Коммунистической партии Китая"

 

https://anashina.com/muzej-antiyaponskoj-vojny/

http://www.airforce.ru/content/aleks...vs-kazahstana/ и много других.

Для амеров важно, чтобы "условный враг" идентифицировался с привычными штампами у поколений в сознании)) 
Про то кино снимают со времён 2м.в. )) До неё с ВВС РККА не считались))

Тогда были "коммунисты=русские", теперь просто все в РФ=русские+китайские коммунисты))) 
Только многие об этом наверное не знают))

----------


## Let_nab

> Звёзд красных и серпов с молотами полно, например))
> 
> "Флаги КНР: НОАК (Национально-освободительная армия Китая), КНР и Коммунистической партии Китая"
> 
>  
> 
> https://anashina.com/muzej-antiyaponskoj-vojny/
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/content/aleks...vs-kazahstana/ и много других.
> ...


Вы несколько притянули "за уши" корейцев с китайцами. Речь у "Агрессоров" и конкретно в той статье шла о флаге бывшего СССР, о серпе и молоте СССР и о "Красной Звезде" - СССР. Это даже по дословному переводу понятно. Причём это официально озвучено американцами даже не по одной этой статье, а вообще даже по причине истории создания "Агрессоров".  
Вот эта картинка с "левыми" красными знамёнами из непонятного помещения - больше как прикол, так как флаги походу с видом "мадеинчайна". Тут почитал, так эти из Неллис специально собирали и покупали советскую атрибутику непосредственно оригинальную, а не подобную как "типафлагссср".

"Вывеска" - "Коммунист" для США и НАТО никакой роли не играет. Нет СССР и нет коммунистического СССР, так же как Саддам Хусейн с Каддафи далеко не были коммунистами. Однако враги назначены и их будут назначают. Причина просто - интересы США распространяются глобально. 
Россия это бессменный и автоматический враг США и всех его вассалов, причём не с "речивфултоне", а когда они начали наших царей кидать с алясками и т.д. Американцы ещё в то время начали расширение своего влияния\интересов и это грамотно делали, в отличии от наших правителей.., вот коммуняки им реально конкуренцию устроили когда после 1945 года поперёк им вставили (до сих пор не отойдут от шока, что звёзды красные мерещатся)... Вот поэтому РККА для США, как военизированные крестьяне из Китая и Кореи - никакого особого интереса не представляют... Ещё вот кубинцы - так да, потому как те реально мастера по нашему типу - "один в поле воин" и американцы это в своё время на себе почуяли. Поэтому на Неллис висит в зале "Славы" флаг Кубы (причём оригинальный привезённый с острова Свободы).

А так, если логически мыслить, то они с таким же успехом как снимают сейчас кино в Голливуде и используют как Вы пишите "привычные штампы у поколений в сознании"  - использовали бы кресты Германии периода 1933-1945 годов как своих врагов стран которых "уже нет", чем реальных Китая или Кореи. 
У них в США все исконно американские бренды уже имеют лейбу "Сделано в Китае", не говоря о ширпотребе и тем более Айфонов... У них в США население привыкло что они одеты, обуты и пользуют всё от своих китайских рабодрузей во всю работающих на них и США. Это на "Сделано в России" они смотрят как на засланное к ним шпионское изделие от врага!

----------


## OKA

> Вы несколько притянули "за уши" ...


OK  :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

> Вы несколько притянули "за уши" корейцев с китайцами. Речь у "Агрессоров" и конкретно в той статье шла о флаге бывшего СССР, о серпе и молоте СССР и о "Красной Звезде" - СССР. Это даже по дословному переводу понятно. Причём это официально озвучено американцами даже не по одной этой статье, а вообще даже по причине истории создания "Агрессоров".  
> Вот эта картинка с "левыми" красными знамёнами из непонятного помещения - больше как прикол, так как флаги походу с видом "мадеинчайна". Тут почитал, так эти из Неллис специально собирали и покупали советскую атрибутику непосредственно оригинальную, а не подобную как "типафлагссср".
> 
> "Вывеска" - "Коммунист" для США и НАТО никакой роли не играет. Нет СССР и нет коммунистического СССР, так же как Саддам Хусейн с Каддафи далеко не были коммунистами. Однако враги назначены и их будут назначают. Причина просто - интересы США распространяются глобально. 
> Россия это бессменный и автоматический враг США и всех его вассалов, причём не с "речивфултоне", а когда они начали наших царей кидать с алясками и т.д. Американцы ещё в то время начали расширение своего влияния\интересов и это грамотно делали, в отличии от наших правителей.., вот коммуняки им реально конкуренцию устроили когда после 1945 года поперёк им вставили (до сих пор не отойдут от шока, что звёзды красные мерещатся)... Вот поэтому РККА для США, как военизированные крестьяне из Китая и Кореи - никакого особого интереса не представляют... Ещё вот кубинцы - так да, потому как те реально мастера по нашему типу - "один в поле воин" и американцы это в своё время на себе почуяли. Поэтому на Неллис висит в зале "Славы" флаг Кубы (причём оригинальный привезённый с острова Свободы).
> 
> А так, если логически мыслить, то они с таким же успехом как снимают сейчас кино в Голливуде и используют как Вы пишите "привычные штампы у поколений в сознании"  - использовали бы кресты Германии периода 1933-1945 годов как своих врагов стран которых "уже нет", чем реальных Китая или Кореи. 
> У них в США все исконно американские бренды уже имеют лейбу "Сделано в Китае", не говоря о ширпотребе и тем более Айфонов... У них в США население привыкло что они одеты, обуты и пользуют всё от своих китайских рабодрузей во всю работающих на них и США. Это на "Сделано в России" они смотрят как на засланное к ним шпионское изделие от врага!


Вот это все вы написали с точки зрения американца? Или россиянина, который узнает все это от Соловьева, Киселева и т. п.?

----------


## Let_nab

> Вот это все вы написали с точки зрения американца? Или россиянина, который узнает все это от Соловьева, Киселева и т. п.?


А причём тут Киселёв с Соловьёвым и даже причём тут Путин!? Это они Красные звёзды рисуют на боевых американских самолётах или выдумали сказку про Неллис и "Агрессоров"!? Может они финансируют и создали "Агрессоров" - чтоб пропиарить серп\молот и попугать россиян!?

Я это написал со стороны любого россиянина - исторические символы страны которого американцы нарисовали в своём прицеле. Символы наших дедов, отцов и символы Победы. Это они нарисовали наши символы в своём прицеле и втирают дичь про "бывшийссср", назначили своим врагом и рассказывают байки про то, что спасают мир от «коммунизма», «ссср» или от кгбиста Путина.

Вот теже «Красные звёзды» с 90-х годов, когда уже и СССР не стало, они продолжают официально вывешивать на стены своей военной авиабазы при «перехвате» уже российского самолёта ("ГП"-Главный противник.). 
Просто читаешь высказывания подобных американских капитанов и удивляешься еще их недоумеванию и американской логике для идиотов: сбросили атомные бомбы на мирных японских граждан – спасли этим людей своим американским героизмом…; нарисовали сейчас красную звезду в своём прицеле – это не враждебность и не ненависть убивать, а наоборот спасти русских хвалёным американским героизмом… Вот вам картина маслом – кто в реальности *банутый милитарист-империталист!

----------


## Let_nab

*АМЕРИКАНСКИЕ "ЛЁТЧИКИ-ОБОРОТНИ"*
*

https://news.mail.ru/politics/33006724/?frommail=1

Изображая русских. Чем занимаются американские «летчики-оборотни»*

В середине марта жители американского штата Невада оказались в зоне акустического дискомфорта. В небе проводились учения истребительной авиации Red Flag, упор в которых делается на максимальную реалистичность.

Непременные участники маневров — эскадрильи так называемых «агрессоров», имитирующие вероятного противника. Их самолеты окрашены в камуфляж «неприятеля», но в воздух иногда поднимаются настоящие «МиГи» и «Сухие». Откуда американцы получают реквизит для учебных воздушных баталий и на кого натаскивают строевых летчиков — в материале РИА Новости.

Загадочные «сушки»

Первое подразделение «агрессоров» сформировано в начале 1970-х на авиабазе Неллис в Неваде. Роль советских истребителей играли американские F-5 с намалеванными на крыльях красными звездами, но уже в 1973-м появился первый оригинальный МиГ-21Ф-13, захваченный израильтянами у арабов. Еще через несколько лет в небо Невады поднялись советские МиГ-21бис и МиГ-23.

После развала СССР «агрессоры» обзавелись машинами посовременнее. Так, в декабре 2016-го споттеры сфотографировали разыгравшийся над Невадой учебный поединок истребителя Су-27 с американским F-16. Менее чем через год СМИ сообщили о катастрофе загадочной «сушки». Пентагон от комментариев воздержался. Насчет происхождения погибшего самолета высказывались различные версии. Достоверно известно, что в 2009 году Украина продала чикагской частной компании Pride Aircraft две демилитаризированные «спарки» Су-27УБ. Американцы за полгода поставили машины на крыло и выложили видео полетов на YouTube, после чего следы машин затерялись. На сайте компании сообщается, что самолеты проданы и больше недоступны.

Имя покупателя не разглашается, но высказываются мнения, что на самом деле машины достались Пентагону.

При этом засветившийся в Неваде Су-27, в отличие от украинских «сушек», был одноместным.

В американской прессе также встречаются официально не подтвержденные сообщения о покупке США двух самолетов Су-27СК у одной из стран Африки. Ранее они поставлялись в Эфиопию. Еще два Су-27, по опять же непроверенной информации, американцы получили в 1996-м из Белоруссии. Утверждалось, что, кроме «Сухих», после развала СССР в США осели более двух десятков фронтовых истребителей МиГ-29 из стран Восточной Европы и бывшего СССР. Что характерно — все они также де-юре принадлежали частным компаниям.

Так или иначе, в основе парка «агрессоров» — американские самолеты F-5, F-15, F-16 и F/A-18. По их раскраске можно составить примерное представление о том, кого ВВС США сегодня считают своим наиболее вероятным противником.

ПАК ФА из F-5      

Главное гнездо «агрессоров» — авиабаза Неллис. Здесь дислоцируется 64-я эскадрилья из состава 57-го авиакрыла ВВС США, которая летает на истребителях F-16 и F-15. Судя по свежим спутниковым фото, сегодня в ходу два основных типа авиационного камуфляжа — российский серо-голубой (иногда к нему добавляют черный цвет) и «пустынный» трехцветный камуфляж, сильно смахивающий на боевую раскраску самолетов ВВС Ирана. Несколько машин окрашены в двухцветный пустынный камуфляж. По мнению американских авиационных экспертов, это самолеты из пакистанского заказа, на который США несколько лет назад наложили эмбарго. Кроме того, в Неллисе замечены истребители со схемой окраски «акула» — голубой низ и угольный верх. Эта схема сегодня также применяется в ВКС России.

Расквартированная на Аляске 18-я эскадрилья «агрессоров» по понятным причинам предпочитает исключительно русские мотивы — на открытых стоянках авиабазы Аэльсон можно невооруженным глазом насчитать 12 серо-голубых истребителей F-16, имитирующих в воздушных боях российские МиГ-29.

Морская авиация располагает тремя учебными спецподразделениями — 12-я эскадрилья, дислоцированная на базе Океания в Вирджинии, 13-я эскадрилья с базы Фаллон в Неваде и 111-я эскадрилья «Бродяги», приписанная к знаменитой авиашколе TOPGUN во Флориде. Больше всего псевдороссийских самолетов в Фаллоне — как минимум пять машин серо-голубой окраски, хотя есть и с пустынным камуфляжем.

Дальше всех в искусстве копирования российской техники продвинулись в «Топгане»: один из F-5 Tiger аккуратно выкрашен под новейший российский истребитель Су-57 (ПАК ФА).

Давят на психику

Помимо антуража, «агрессоры» имитируют тактику ведения воздушных боев и технические особенности самолетов противника. Как считают в ВВС США, это имеет и важный психологический аспект. Американцы еще во время Второй мировой заметили, что при первой встрече с неприятелем большинство молодых летчиков впадали в ступор и потерянные секунды многим стоили жизни. Регулярные тренировки с «агрессорами», по мнению командования, должны сделать образ врага для американских летчиков более привычным.

Свои «агрессоры» ранее имелись и в составе ВВС Советского Союза. Авиационный спецназ дислоцировался на аэродроме Мары в Туркмении, официально подразделение именовалось авиабазой № 1521. Правда, в отличие от американцев, расцветка и опознавательные знаки советских «агрессоров» были «штатными», а основной упор делался на имитацию тактики воздушного боя.

Учебные бои с самолетами американского производства проводились лишь в испытательных целях. В 1975-м в СССР из Вьетнама доставили трофейный F-5 и решили сравнить его в деле с новым советским самолетом МиГ-21бис. Результаты учебных воздушных боев, проведенных на базе ГК НИИ ВВС в Ахтубинске, обескуражили авиаторов и представителей промышленности.

«МиГ» ни разу не смог зайти в хвост более маневренному «американцу», хотя советский самолет был современнее и относился к третьему поколению истребителей. В итоге НИИ ВВС разработал новые рекомендации по ведению маневренных боев с американскими самолетами. Что же касается авиабазы № 1521, то после развала Советского Союза она прекратила существование.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

> 


Какая-то БН-ка по полю катается))

Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

> …….[video]…..


Х\бшный подшлемничек улыбнул! Такой фан стопудово должен и труханы серпастомолоткастые носить!

----------


## Pilot

> Какая-то БН-ка по полю катается))
> 
> Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".


я говорил в неллисе с одним из бывших командиров. У них и 21 и 23 были. Они на них летали. Но не долго.

----------


## Let_nab

> я говорил в неллисе с одним из бывших командиров. У них и 21 и 23 были. Они на них летали. Но не долго.

----------


## Let_nab

*Уже давно не новость, но уже десяток лет как американцы перешли на частных подрядчиков изображающих "Агрессоров". 

В частности это Draken International. Это их сайт -* Draken International | Draken International









*У них есть и МиГ-21*







*Работают под заказ по всему миру:*






*Вот тут любопытная статья: "‎Красный воздух: Может ли частный сектор обеспечить достойных противников для подготовки военных пилотов для боя?‎"*
Ссылка - https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulken.../#4a5d226742da

Машинный перевод первого параграфа:
_"‎Военно-воздушные силы США недавно объявили, что они намерены предоставить частному сектору ряд контрактов на предоставление возможностей «Противоборствующих воздушных сил» (ADAIR), в которых самолеты имитируют иностранных противников, чтобы помочь подготовить американские экипажи к следующему конфликту. Стоимость этих контрактов составляет около $ 6 млрд в течение 10-летнего цикла, и первоначально будет дополнять оставшиеся "в доме" возможности. Это кажется, что много денег за услугу, которая, традиционно, была обработана военными. В связи с этим возникает фундаментальный вопрос о том, почему такой ключевой потенциал на второй план. Прежде чем пытаться решить этот вопрос, необходимо некоторое предысторию и контекст.‎...."_


*Вот тут ещё одна статья, что Конгресс всё же собирается восстановить сокращённую из-за недофинансирования эскадрилью имевшую Ф-15 на Неллис, но вооружить её Ф-35. "‎Конгресс хочет восстановить свой потенциал агрессоров ВВС США‎"...*
Ссылка -   https://www.airforcemag.com/congress...or-capability/

Машинный перевод первого параграфа:
‎"Проект законопроекта об оборонной политике 2020 года запрещает военно-воздушным силам передавать любые низкоскоростные первоначальные серийные F-35 на роль противника в воздухе до тех пор, пока начальник штаба не представит Конгрессу доклад с подробным описанием плана службы по модернизации своего флота-агрессора.‎
‎Военно-воздушные силы имеет 2 эскадрильи агрессора, одно на Nellis AFB, Невада, и одно на AFB Eielson, Аляска. Оба летают F-16s, но ВВС объявили о планах в начале этого года, чтобы возобновить 65-й эскадрильи агрессора в Неллис и передать девять небоевых боеспособных F-35As от Eglin AFB, Штат Флорида, в Неллис в попытке улучшить подготовку истребителей пятого поколения. 65-й, который ранее летал на F-15 в качестве агрессоров, был инактивирован в 2014 году из-за сокращения бюджета. Служба также хочет переместить еще два F-35 из Эдвардс AFB, Калифорния, в 24-й тактической эскадрильи поддержки воздушного движения в Неллис для дополнительной подготовки поддержки воздуха.‎
‎В частности, Конгресс хочет, чтобы доклад генерала Дэвида Голдфейна наметить:‎
‎"Потенциальные места расположения f-35-агрессоров, включая анализ установок, которые имеют размер ы и доступность воздушного пространства, необходимого для удовлетворения потребностей в летных операциях; имеют достаточную емкость и доступность диапазона пространства; способны проводить передовые учения по обучению угрозам; и удовлетворить или потребовать минимального дополнения к экологическим требованиям, связанным с базированием".‎
‎Анализ затрат и сроков, связанных с расширением и модернизацией существующих эскадрилий агрессора ВВС США, включающий в себя "модернизацию авиационных радаров, инфракрасных поисково-дорожных систем, радиолокационного приемника, тактического соединения данных, помех и других модернизаций, необходимых для обеспечения реалистичной передовой угрозы противника". ….."

----------


## Let_nab

*Ещё один частник изображающий агрессоров - Top Aces Corp.. Они из Канады...*
Вот их сайт - https://topaces.com/company









*Любопытная статья: "‎Top Aces выиграл часть контракта на воздушную подготовку ВВС США‎"*
Ссылка - https://www.skiesmag.com/news/top-ac...-air-training/

Машинный перевод первого параграфа статьи:
"‎Top Aces Corp. получила часть контракта на 6,4 миллиарда долларов США на оказание воздушных перевозок противника ВВС США.‎
‎Монреаль, Квентин-компания была одной из семи фирм, отобранных 18 октября для участия в боевых ВВС контракт на воздушную поддержку - коллективный, бессрочный поставки / неопределенное количество (IDI) контракт, который будет запрашивать индивидуальные тендеры на передовые возможности противника воздуха на 12 баз ВВС США.‎
‎Один из пионеров в том, что часто называют агрессором или "красной" воздушной подготовки для военных, Top Aces будет конкурировать с воздушным США Нью-Мексико, воздушно-десантных тактических Преимуществ компании Вирджинии, Blue Air Training Невады, береговой обороны Пенсильвании, Draken International Флориды и тактической воздушной поддержки невады, когда базы требуют подготовки пилотов, совместных контроллеров терминала атаки (JTACs) или другого персонала.‎
‎"Подрядчики будут предоставлять полный контракт услуг и поддержки с воздуха для реалистичных и сложных передовых угроз воздуха противника и тесных угроз поддержки с воздуха", говорится в заявлении Министерства обороны (МД).‎
‎Контракт, который находится в рамках Управления и интеграции управления и интеграции воздушного боевого командования на совместной базе Лэнгли-Евстифеев в Вирджинии, действует до октября 2024 года.‎
‎«Ядро опытных агрессоров Top Aces с нетерпением ожидает поддержки ВВС США на всех уровнях тренировочного трубопровода», - заявил Расс Куинн, президент Top Aces Corp. в пресс-релизе, опубликованном 25 октября. «Мы стремимся предоставить гибкое, экономное и уникальное решение для обучения готовности».‎..."

----------


## Let_nab

*Статья из американского журнала Air&Space  от февраля 1994 года.*

Формат ПДФ - https://www.reinapennington.com/rjpP...Aggressors.pdf

И дополню видосиком от частных Агрессоров из Канады, о которых выше постил:

----------


## Let_nab

Интересная окраска...















……….





…………….

----------


## Pilot

Эх, а звезды-то у них еще настоящие .....

Ф-18Е вроде нет в Агрессорах флота, у них все старенькие были
Странно. Самолет с таким номером был в VFA-137 с бортовым 207 и в VFA-97  с 300

----------


## Let_nab

> Эх, а звезды-то у них еще настоящие .....


Да, советские звёзды... Эх, ма…!

А Ф-18 у них у морячков много с разными бортовыми. VFC-12.Oceana Virginia Beach, Virginia… Пишут что это "резервисты". На Вики про них - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VFC-12

Интересность по окрасу: "‎Радиопозывной эскадрильи является "Засада" и их хвостовой код ‎‎AF‎‎. Эскадрилья самолетов больше не носит уникальный синий ‎‎камуфляж‎ противника, по которой они были известны, её модернизировали до окраса Su-35 Flanker Прототип 2 "Аrctic splinter" камуфляж в конце 2012 года, когда они перешли обратно на F/A-18A+. Схема маскировки Arctic Splinter Camouflage была разработана ветераном Дарралл У. Тейлор-младший (бывший; AD3 Тейлор)."

Поэтому, я так понимаю, вот этот синий-белый у них поменяли на чёрно-белый в 12 году. Хотя, они сейчас уже добавили и тёмносерый и серый - идут в ногу с российскими окрасками. Там ниже на фото где хвостовое сблизи видно. Похоже когда сине-белый был окрас, то это были F/A-18С. 









……






















……..















 ‎

----------


## Let_nab

Есть такая книжечка:
*Эскадрильи «Агрессор» ВВС США: Изображая «Русскую угрозу» Никольский Михаил Владимирович.*

Описание
Эскадрильи боевых самолетов, призванных во время учений имитировать воздушный бой с истребителями вероятного противника США, начали формировать после войны во Вьетнаме. Новые эскадрильи получили общее название «Агрессор» (Aggressor). Во время «холодной войны» самолеты «агрессоров» имели опознавательные знаки и камуфляжную окраску, характерные для ВВС СССР. В последние годы, когда на Западе однозначно указали на Россию, как на вероятного противника, «агрессорство» расцвело с новой силой. Истребители «агрессоров» ведут тренировочные воздушные бои в полном соответствии с правилами и наставлениями стран — вероятных противников США. Подбор самолетов для эскадрилий производится таким образом, чтобы по своим характеристикам они примерно соответствовали «вражеским» истребителям. «Агрессоры» (им может стать только опытный пилот-доброволец, имеющий квалификацию инструктора) натаскивают строевых летчиков на ведение маневренных воздушных боев. Через бои с «агрессорами» в обязательном порядке проходят ВСЕ летчики-истребители ВВС и авиации ВМС США.
НОВАЯ КНИГА ведущего историка современной авиации впервые дает полное представление об истории и всех типах летательных аппаратов эскадрилий «Агрессор» — от зарождения до сегодняшнего дня, включая эскадрильи вертолетов-агрессоров и сверхсекретных «электронных агрессоров», имитирующих радио-электронную борьбу «врага».

----------


## Let_nab

*"Опыт Важен!"*

----------


## Let_nab

Даже L-29 у них есть!

----------

